# Due Sept 2017



## wannanewbaby

IIStill very early in but would love to keep in touch with others in same place in pregnancy so far ive been feeling pretty good the fatigue is real and nausea was bad but seems to be easing and appetite is returning with my son it didnt hit till about 5 1/2 weeks so wonderimg if it will return with vengence. Hoping for a girl this time but as long as we get a healthy baby i will be happy. Anyone else due sept 2017??


Glowmama Sept 1 
JaiJai Sept 1
Lucinda7981 Sept 2 :angel:
Dunibaby Sept 3 
Savasanna Sept 3 
MrsH2016 Sept 3
Icegurl470 Sept 4
Wannanewbaby Sept 5 
Laura2lyn4 Sept 5
MrsKChicago Sept 5
TFBG Sept 6
Rhiaberry Sept 6 
MsRipple Sept 6 
Mearly12 Sept 6
Serina Sept 7
DanielleH Sept 8
Babybump2017 Sept 8
Kristabella Sept 9
08Marxhbean Sept 10
Mammyto1 Sept 10 
Leelouclare Sept 11
Rockstarlove9 Sept 11
Sara1983 Sept 12
Ladybrown33 Sept 12 
Babyransom2 Sept 12
Tess08 Sept 12 
VRMDB Sept 13
LavaPanda Sept 14 
Harleyy Sept 15
Niksmommy Sept 15
Gingmg Sept 16
Faye5by5 Sept 17
MissMcCoy Sept 17
Dani_b Sept 18
xkristyx Sept 18
Michellebelle Sept 20
Anotherbbypls Sept 20 
Bumbleberry Sept 21
AshnAmber Sept 21
Jlg621 Sept 21
Glovities Sept 22 :angel:
Xxemmyxx Sept 23
Lilmisscaviar Sept 23 
Estarla Sept 24 
Hangryaf Sept 25
Veganmum2be Sept 27
Kat132 Sept 27
Peach81 Sept 28
Impatient27 Sept 28
Kitty2385 Sept 29
Caroline Sept 29
DJ987 Sept 30
Superfrizbee TBD 
Ftm2017 TBD
KittyKat7210 TBD


----------



## serina

Due sept 7 here


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome my edd is sept 5 but havent been to doc yet so could change


----------



## danielleh22

I'm due with my baby #2 on Sept 8th. I currently have an 8 month old so this should be interesting!


----------



## GlowMama

I am due Sept. 1! Very excited (despite the nausea). Congrats to you all!


----------



## ladybrown33

I'm expecting #2, with my calculations I'm due 9/6/17 but that could change when I have my first appointment but I doubt it.


----------



## danielleh22

Congrats, Ladies! Can't wait for the first scans


----------



## MrsKChicago

September 5 as well here!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome everyone!! I will probaly be calling doc next wek they wont do first appt till 8 weeks but i will get a scan that day so thats super exciting!! 

Danielle that should be very interesting lol my only is a 2 1/2 year old boy but he is supwr clingy so wondering how jealously will play out 

Glow mama sorry for the nausea so far mine not to bad (knock on wood)


----------



## superfrizbee

I'm September but not worked out dates yet. I'm only 5+1 but nervous as I had a MMC last time. I have a 4 yo and a 2 yo so life could be getting really busy! Fingers crossed.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Super i will say 3 does sound scary my husband says we are def done at 2 lol i will probaly be satisfied with that for awhile


----------



## Savasanna

Yay! I was looking for a bump buddy thread! 

Based on my LMP I'll be due 9/3 but I was a late implanter so I wouldn't be surprised if my due date gets pushed back a little.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Hi there, I am due September 3rd from my calculations. 5w 3 days with number 4! I don't know if I am brave or crazy haha. My first is 20 years old this month, then I have a 3 yr old and a 1 yr old (his birthday is September 9th). Hoping for a girl as all mine so far are boys. 

&#128523;


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome you two!! 

Mrs h that does sound alot like bravery to me fx for team pink!!


----------



## ftm2017

I didnt track when I got pregnant but i think ill be due in September, that's what i'm hoping! :happydance:


----------



## icegurl470

I'm due Sept 4th based on last period, pending an u/s on the 30th to confirm. I found out when I went to the dr to get put on BC :cry: they took two urine tests and a blood test and everything came back positive, sigh, even though it was unplanned I'm starting to get more excited about it. Hoping for a boy because I already have two girls and even tho my hubby says he doesn't care, I know he wants a boy :haha: Morning sickness has kicked in which surprises me because I didn't have barely any with my first and when I got it with my 2nd it wasn't until 8 weeks, so not sure whats up with that.. Hoping I dont have two in there!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome to you others!! Icegurl sorry your symptoms are already so rough


----------



## sara1983

I will join please!! I am due Sept 11/12th based on my calculations. Still super early for me!! I requested bloods to confirm and went yesterday and my hcg levels were at 177. Going again tomorrow to see if they double. I am so so nervous but so glad to have this group and the support of all you ladies.


----------



## Savasanna

Good luck, Sara! Hope tomorrow's beta comes back nice and high!


----------



## Savasanna

Should we keep a list of everyone and their due dates?


----------



## ladybrown33

Hello everyone,

I have officially scheduled my first appointment for January 17, it's about two weeks away but it feels like six months... I will get an ultrasound at the appointment hoping everything looks great!!!

I'm excited and I would like a baby girl since I already have an almost two year old boy.


----------



## wannanewbaby

We def could!! I will try to go back through and write everyone down and edit firsy post 

Gl sara fx tight


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im gonna call my doc next week and schedule mine they wont see me till 8 weeks though but i will also get ultrasound then


----------



## ladybrown33

wannanewbaby said:


> Im gonna call my doc next week and schedule mine they wont see me till 8 weeks though but i will also get ultrasound then

why do they wait until 8 weeks to schedule an appointment? Here they try to get you in as soon as possible.


----------



## sara1983

Savasanna said:


> Should we keep a list of everyone and their due dates?

Sounds great! Thank you :happydance:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Not to sure just the way they are here almost all docs like that


----------



## danielleh22

Yeah, that's pretty common for where I am as well. 8 weeks is pretty normal. Seems so far off though when you first find out your are pregnant! Hitting that 12 weeks milestone made me feel so much better with my last pregnancy.


----------



## Savasanna

Depends on how you're being seen. I'm going through a clinic right now so my first ultrasound was 5w2d. But last time I was pregnant it was on my own so they wouldn't see me until 10 weeks! (unfortunately I miscarried before then)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Made the list please let me know if you notice any mistakes


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I am wondering when everyone is announcing? To friends? Family and work? 

My close family knows but that's it


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have also only announced to my parents and dh parents was planning on sharing with others after 8 week appt when i see heartbeat


----------



## danielleh22

Thanks for the list!! :happydance:

I think I will probably announce at around 10 weeks. I waited until 12 last time, but I'm not sure if I can wait that long, lol. My mom already knows and a few really close friends. Basically won't make it "facebook" public until then.


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm (cautiously) here. I had two mmc before my LO, so I'm trying not to get too excited. Will see what happens! But my potential EDD is September 11 - but with the scheduled c section it will be the week before, if all goes well!!

Congrats ladies!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sunshine i added you to the list i hope your preganancy will be happy and healthy


----------



## sunshine2014

Ohhhhh, this is going to sound so silly (and superstitious) but can you take me off for a bit? I'll just lurk the first few weeks until I see how things are going!

Thank you though! :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok no problem


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks! How are you feeling so far? Any nausea?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I had some literally the day before i got the bfp anf for the few days after it has literally tapered off since then im pretty suprised to i suffered horribly from 5 to 9 weeks with my son


----------



## Savasanna

Yay - thanks for pulling that together! We've already told our inner circle friends and my mom/my wife's sister. Everyone else we're waiting until 8-10 weeks. I, personally, am excited to hit the 6 week mark as that's when I started bleeding during my previous miscarriage. Actually.. I'm just excited to get past these scary weeks 5-7. I feel like 8 weeks is the first (small) sigh of relief (after the bfp, of course:) )!


----------



## MrsKChicago

My midwives don't see you until week 8, too. There's just not much to do before then, though I'm surprised there isn't a brief informational appointment early on. Thanks for the reminder to call and make my appointment while Teddy naps. 

I'm planning to tell a couple very close friends this weekend because they don't live nearby and I'll be seeing them in person. I'd have told them early anyway. I'll probably tell family at the end of January or early February. I don't like to go public before hearing a heartbeat, but we're vacationing with my mom and my brother's family in February and I don't feel like sneaking around. We'll go Facebook public at the start of the second trimester or after we get some confirmation that baby is healthy and growing.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

But what about telling work? I am thinking around 12 weeks?


----------



## Savasanna

I was actually considering telling my direct supervisor next week. For some reason my RE has me coming in for weekly ultrasounds and I work an hour away from the office. So, each appointment is 3 hours away from work. I was considering letting him know that I'm very early and have a history of complications. Haven't decided if I will or not. This somewhat depends on whether they want another ultrasound next week or if we can wait until 7 weeks.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Savasanna i can understand why you would want to tell your work sooner cause it will be hard to explain needing all that time 

Mrs. H i think that is a reasonable time to tell them


----------



## Savasanna

Yea, I think most people tell around the 12 week mark. I work relatively closely with my direct supervisor so I'd be more comfortable telling him earlier. I actually told him back in October when we were starting to work with our RE, for the same reason. If it weren't for that one thing, I'd wait until 12 weeks, too.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: can I join please? :flower:
I'm preggo with No3 due 1st Sept 2017 - I'm always late so probably won't arrive until 14th haha! I'm feeling pretty damn rough tbh - so sick and nauseas and already had a migraine :dohh: it's making me think this is :pink:
Talking of genders will anyone find out? I'll be staying on team :yellow: always have done! Love the excitement and incentive to push and that final little surprise!!
I worry I'm getting carried away already I know so much can go wrong but I'm already excited and thinking is far ahead :dohh: 

I'm not going to "Facebook" announce until after my anatomy scan at 20/40. I'll tell my friends and family after 12/40. Only my husband and my best friend know.....it hard especially as so sick. Where I work it's difficult for people not to notice.... :wacko: but I'll again let them know after the 12/40 scan.....exciting to share this journey with you girls :hugs:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome jaijai i added you to list and i will be finding out my husband loves that part we always bet on outcome lol


----------



## Mrs.H2016

My first scan was booked today for feb 10. That's so far away! 

We will find out gender at 20 weeks.

It's so hard not to get excited &#128521;


----------



## ladybrown33

I was concerned about when to let the job know as well. I sit all day so I'm pretty sure I can work right up until the end. As for family and friends I think I want to wait until 12 weeks I need to be strong because I'm so excited it's kind of hard to hide


----------



## MrsKChicago

We'll definitely be finding out ASAP. I found it was great for bonding with my son. I loved being able to think of him by name, and get my clothing shopping done. My instinct was totally wrong, too, so I was glad to not have that surprise at birth. It only gives us one set of names to argue over, too ;). I'd find out now if I could.


----------



## icegurl470

I was able to have my first appointment and u/s at 8 weeks with my first two pregnancies but when I called on this one they said they like to wait 9-12! Who would want to wait 3 months?! I booked it the soonest I could. I hate the waiting game. There's another hospital pretty much the same distance away that will see you at 6 weeks but ive delivered my first two at this one and had a good experience so I'm just going to try to be patient.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Oh my i couldnt imagine waiting till 12! I hope when i vall my doc they dont say that was always able to do 8 weeks but that was like 3 years ago for me


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I am in Canada and since this is number 4 and everything is ok there is no need for one early. I am so excited, it's going to be hard to keep my mouth quiet at work and stuff. I'm going to try my best though.


----------



## pollydolly

Cautiously watching! Only found out a week ago and have had bleeding but it's stopping slowly! 
Id be due mid September! 
Excited to see everyone's stories x


----------



## Savasanna

Yea.. 10 weeks is pretty standard where I live unless you're seeing an RE. I would imagine 10 weeks (ish) is going to be when I "graduate" from my clinic. 

We'll ABSOLUTELY be finding out the gender. There's no way I could hold out on that.


----------



## icegurl470

I've told my friend and my sister (and obviously my husband) but I'm holding off on telling work and everyone else until at least 12 weeks unless things look really good on my u/s on the 30th. It's not necessarily something I'm really looking forward to telling people this time.. especially work, because this will basically be my 3rd pregnancy in 3 years and it was not planned and I feel a bit guilty. I don't think anyone will respond negatively, and I'm in the US so it's not like I'm going to be paid for the time I need to take off form work and I can only take 12 weeks max, I just don't want to have that conversation until I'm sure it's necessary! It's been hard to keep it a secret with my morning sickness, Ive been eating crackers constantly, I feel like everyone knows, but I think it's just in my head. Praying that no one asks me because I don't want to lie to people. What would you do if someone asked you directly?


----------



## Savasanna

Polly - Welcome! Hope your bleeding stops and you can join the party!

Ice - Do you mean if they see you not drinking? That's a tough one. I'm a casual drinker (in that, it would be noticeable if I skip a beer at a social event with friends) so I've had this thought before. There's the go to excuses "I'm not feeling well today..." "I'm on a diet..." but those would maybe only work once or twice. My plan is to avoid social hangs with the friends I haven't told until we're at a point where I'm ok telling them. As I said, I already told my super close friends so they're excited to hand me a glass of water instead. :) 

I have zero symptoms so far, except for maybe being a little extra tired in the mornings/evenings. I kind of wish I'd get some morning sickness already!!


----------



## superfrizbee

When I was pregnant with my first I was at a wedding drinking appletizer from a wine glass. Did the job! 

I'm 5 +3 today and got a 3+ on a clearblue digi last night. I'm hoping that's a good sign, as my last MMC never got passed 6 weeks. No symptoms though, except hot flushes that have disappeared, so trying not to enter panic mode. I have a private scan on the 21st when I'll be 7 +5. I couldn't face waiting until 12 weeks! Hope you ladies and babies are keeping well.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Polly welcome so sorry about all the bleeding hopefully that stops soon i will add you to the list whenever you feel comfortable 

Savasanna i have not symptoms except sore breast and being tired thats it


----------



## pollydolly

Thanks girls! Good luck to you all xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Superfrizbee i want to take one of those so bad if i see one next time im out gonna snatch it up


----------



## Savasanna

Do you know what HCG level triggers 3+ weeks?

I also started bleeding at 6 weeks with my mc so I'm pumped to get there this time. I hit 6 weeks on Sunday. :flower:


----------



## Savasanna

Oh, and cramping. I've been cramping on and off since the day after the IUI. That's my only other symptom. Even my boobs aren't really sore - a little tender when I squeeze them.. but I've had worse from PMS. I'm not too worried though as my RE has been taking 2 betas a week since my bfp so I know it's doing what it should. Or at least it was as of Tuesday. My next beta is tomorrow.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have no idea how much hcg triggers 3+ but if yours are doing what they are suppose to then you should be fine


----------



## superfrizbee

I think the level is 2000. I read that somewhere. I never used one with my first two pregnancies but after my last MMC I seem to have developed a poas obsession.

Savasnna, I had loads of crops with my first pregnancy. I was so stressed about them! Then when they disappeared for a few days I stressed even more. :haha:


----------



## Savasanna

superfrizbee said:


> I think the level is 2000. I read that somewhere. I never used one with my first two pregnancies but after my last MMC I seem to have developed a poas obsession.
> 
> Savasnna, I had loads of crops with my first pregnancy. I was so stressed about them! Then when they disappeared for a few days I stressed even more. :haha:

Omg - right?? sometimes I'm all "ehhh why am I cramping" and other times I love it because it makes me feel like things are happening. These are going to be a looooooong next few weeks!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ice, I'm happy enough just flat out lying if someone asks, but I didn't have any trouble hiding my first pregnancy. I'm a social drinker but not to the point where it would be deeply suspicious if I skipped a night. DH is a terrible liar, though. One of his co-worker friends has already guessed! She did the same thing with our first, it's like she just looks at him and knows!


----------



## dunibaby

Hi ladies! my EDD is 9/3 but will have a better idea on 1/19 when I got for my first check up at which I will be almost 8 weeks! my little one just turned one on 12/24 so this should be fun.. I am sure excited but also nervous again.. I had a mc in 2013 then my rainbow Kiera was born in 2015 so it is a little nerve racking but still just as exciting. getting more excited to see and hear our little bean. 
good luck to us all!


----------



## Rhiaberry

Me! Due 6th September 2017 &#128522;


----------



## icegurl470

I don't think the drinking thing will be hard for me because i just stopped nursing so haven't been able to drink for awhile, so thats really nothing new for me. I'm just worried someone at work is going to suspect something and ask me and im not going to be able to lie without them knowing. I've been crampy too, but I was really crampy with my 2nd pregnancy in the beginning, so I know that's normal. Already feel like my pants are getting tight but I think its just from bloating. Morning sickness seems to have been better the last couple days, but I got really tired today after lunch, like to the point i contemplated going out to my car and getting some zzzz's :haha:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ice yes lol i catch myself barely able to keep eyes open at times and the bloating my god i look a couple months already 

Welcome to the new ladies i will add you to the list and if due dates change after appointements just let me know can be easily edited


----------



## Savasanna

New beta today! Tuesday I was 2836. Would love to be over 6k today. <3


----------



## sara1983

Hey Ladies! I got the results of my beta's so I feel better about officially joining this group! On Tuesday (4+1) hcg was at 177, and yesterday morning 426. It was only about a 42 hour difference, so I am very happy that they more than doubled!!

I'm trying to not have anxiety about everything working out but it's so hard not to. My last pregnancy I had extremely bad nausea and was constantly vomiting, and even though it was awful, I am anxious for it to start again because I currently have no symptoms. I am crazy I know lol. Hope everyone else is doing well today! XO


----------



## wannanewbaby

Savasanna i hope your beta goes well!! 

Sarah are you ok with me adding you to list now?? So glad to hear your beta went so well!!


----------



## faye5by5

Hi ladies, I'm due to test at home on Sunday but I know I'm pregnant. Took a test a couple days ago and had a faint BFP. There's no questioning I'm pregnant all signs are there heavy boobs which I never get before AF is due or ovulation. Cramping, weeing much more than usual, hungry often, nausea and fatigue. My AF is due on the 8th and I've been having these symptoms since 22 of December.

According to the due date calculator I am due around the 17 of September.


----------



## faye5by5

Also add that this is not my first so i know what to look out for and what i remember i experienced the 1st time round lol


----------



## Niksmommy

Hey Ladies! Just found out I am pregnant this morning. According to online that makes me due around 9/15 or so. This will be my third baby. I have a 10yr old son and 1 yr old daughter. I'm excited to be pregnant but must admit I am a little nervous about miscarriage as I had one before I got pregnant with my son, it was awful and I am nervous about having two little ones less than 2 years apart. I'm sure everything will be just fine though! Hope you are all doing well, excited to have due date buddies :)


----------



## sara1983

wannanewbaby said:


> Savasanna i hope your beta goes well!!
> 
> Sarah are you ok with me adding you to list now?? So glad to hear your beta went so well!!

Yes I think I'm already on there but you can put me down for Sept. 12th! Thank you :)


----------



## sara1983

Niksmommy said:


> Hey Ladies! Just found out I am pregnant this morning. According to online that makes me due around 9/15 or so. This will be my third baby. I have a 10yr old son and 1 yr old daughter. I'm excited to be pregnant but must admit I am a little nervous about miscarriage as I had one before I got pregnant with my son, it was awful and I am nervous about having two little ones less than 2 years apart. I'm sure everything will be just fine though! Hope you are all doing well, excited to have due date buddies :)

Congrats and welcome :) Our due dates are only a few days apart. I am also very nervous too, just want to be further along so it feels more real!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations to the new ladies? 

How's everyone feeling? I'm still just very tired, mostly. I wish I could sleep all day like last time. The heartburn is getting worse, too.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Mrsk im like you really tired but find it hard to sleep at night and always seem to wake early which makes no sense if im tired lol urinating more frequently now also feels like i cant hold it breast still very sore.

Welcome to our new ladies i will get you added to the list


----------



## MrsKChicago

My night sleep hasn't gotten bad yet (I think I'm just too tired from being up all night with Teddy), but I remember that from last time. Pregnancy insomnia is awful.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I always seem to suffer with that with my son i would wake up practically before the sun for no reason lickily i havent been waking that early yet


----------



## Savasanna

So my beta came back at 6062. For some reason my RE is saying that that's high and wants me to come in for an immediate scan this afternoon to make sure it's not ectopic. I'm so confused why they keep throwing that word around. My betas have more than doubled every time (this was my 5th beta) and from what I've read ectopic betas don't double? I feel like I should be worried but I'm not. If anything I'm worried I still won't see anything because it's another early scan (and I had a late implanter). 

I'm 5w5d today. I had a scan on Tuesday (5w2d) and they didn't see anything. ohhhhh anxiety!


----------



## ladybrown33

This time around I have more symptoms than with my first pregnancy. I have been waking up around 3 am and struggle for an hour or two before I fall back asleep and by then it's time to get up for work. I have sore breasts and that was the first sign for me. I am beginning to have the dreaded morning sickness. Pregnancy was a breeze that first time this time is very different already.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Savasanna sorry you are dealing will all this extra stress hope the scan looks good and confirms that all is good


----------



## wannanewbaby

Lady brown i completly understand about the sleeping i woke last night didnt check time to some cramping but no spotting or anything so guessing its just usual adjusting also notice i will experience some crampimg when i need to pee


----------



## ladybrown33

wannanewbaby said:


> Lady brown i completly understand about the sleeping i woke last night didnt check time to some cramping but no spotting or anything so guessing its just usual adjusting also notice i will experience some crampimg when i need to pee

I had the slight cramping when using the bathroom as well


----------



## VRMDB

Can I join? Due on 13th Sept by LMP. Anxiously waiting for a private early scan at 8 weeks as this is after a vasectomy reversal. Just want complete reassurance everything is as it should be.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome vrmdb!! Im also waiting patiently for my 8 weeks its killing me going so slow!!


----------



## Mammyto1

Hi girls I just got my bfp tonight! Due date by my
LMP is 10th September. This will be my second but first with my partner. Already have a little girl Esme, who will be 6 and a half when baby arrives! So far I have so many symptoms and I actually knew I was pregnant as soon as I conceived but felt crazy coz all my tests were negative!! Haha! Thanks for having me along for the ride girls. Here's to a happy healthy (sickness free) 9 months for us all. Xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hey mammyto1 so glad you decided to join us!!


----------



## LavaPanda

Hi everyone! 

Still early days, but at roughly 5w+1, going off the first day of my last period- which are mental haha- so I thought I'd bob in and say hello!
If this one decides to stick around (last pregnancy was a chemical) I will be due September 14th- I think! 

Hope everyone has a happy and healthy 9 months :D


----------



## wannanewbaby

So glad you decided to stop by lavapanda!!


----------



## GlowMama

Catching up on all of these posts! So excited for everyone!! I am 6w+1 today and have also had many of the symptoms others are having - slight cramping when I go pee, waking up in the night with slight cramping (and nausea!!) and slight cramps off and on throughout the day. Can't wait for the first trimester to be over, the all-day nausea and fatigue is killing me lol! I am also excited for my 8 week scan on Jan. 20. 

Let's keep each other posted!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I havent even called to schedule mine yet was gonna call closer to 7 weeks cause they wont do it till 8 anyway im also so ready to go in there and see the heartbeat it will be alot more real then


----------



## superfrizbee

5 +6 here now and it's going soooo slowly. Pregnancy tiredness is really kicking in over the last few days. Not helped by my son deciding 5.15am was morning today! Hope everyone is well?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I def agree about it going it so slow!! Feels like forever to 8 weeks as for fatigue im not as tored as i expected to be with my son i was exhausted luckily though he does sleep later than 5 15 lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

No changes for me, still just tired. Today was my bestie's baby shower so I finally got to tell her. It's felt like a year keeping the secret a couple weeks, but I wanted to tell her in person.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I bet that was awesome telling her!! I still havent told to many people yet but getting anxious to would be nice if i actually had some friends to tell lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's nice to have a few people who know, for sure!


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi :wave: can I cautiously join?

I found out yesterday at 9dpo so still very early, will be due around 21 September. 

Hoping this will be my second rainbow baby!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome bumbleberry!! Would you like me to add you to list now or wait a little bit?? Fx this is your rainbow baby and a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## ladybrown33

Holding this in from everyone is getting harder by the day. I haven't even told my mom yet I'm thinking I will let her know after the first appointment which will be on the 17th it seems like the days are dragging by so slowly


----------



## wannanewbaby

I havent told my parents either lady brown agreed i was gonna tell them after first appt


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome, Bumble! 

I haven't told my family yet, either. We're thinking late January or on our early February family trip. I would wait for a scan normally but since we'll be living together for a week, I don't want to stress about hiding it.


----------



## bumbleberry

wannanewbaby said:


> Welcome bumbleberry!! Would you like me to add you to list now or wait a little bit?? Fx this is your rainbow baby and a happy and healthy 9 months

Thanks wannanewbaby. Just add me to the list, I'm gonna remain positive this time! :)

I'm going to tell my mum next week, so at least she knows. Otherwise everyone else will be after 12 wk scan.


----------



## VRMDB

It's interesting seeing how people tell their family and friends at different times. I think we will wait until our 12 week scan to tell anybody. Nobody knows we were trying, or had the Op so it'll be a bit of a shock for them. Though 12 weeks feels like a lifetime away at the moment!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

6 weeks today and man does time seem to be standing still!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Cautiously saying hello......according to FET date im due 9/2. First scan is scheduled for Tuesday which would make me 6wk 3 days.


----------



## babyransom2

I'm due sept 12 2017


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've had a few times this weekend when my stomach has been a bit unsettled after eating. I wonder if I'll get some sickness this time around. Maybe that means this one is a girl.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome to the new ones to recently join!! 

Mrsk i was super nauseas in the grocery tonight for some reason havent felt that in over a week so weird all the nausea i have had this pregnancy is in evening never morning


----------



## gingmg

Hi everyone! Can I join? I am ridiculously early and too scared to be excited yet, but am cautiously optimistic and of coarse hopeful for everything to go smoothly. I think ive realized that saying it out loud or writing it here is not going to "jinx" anything and that what will be will be. Would be nice to have some buddies and support through some of this worry. Congrats to everyone and looking forward to chatting.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome!! I hope all goes well for you!! We will def help support you here


----------



## Savasanna

Omg ging!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Super nervous bout my 6 wk scan tom.....thank God it's first thing in the am and it's not like when I have my betas that I go in first thing to have blood drawn and then wait anxiously for my phone to ring. Last beta that I had go to RE I went in to labcorp at 6:30 AM and didn't get my results until 5:45 PM which was torture. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Savasanna

Ugh - that is painful Lucinda. I can't believe how long they make us wait for those betas!

Is this your first scan? Try to be ok with whatever you see. It's still so early so ANYTHING is normal at this point. I had a 5w5d scan and "only" saw a gestational sac and that's FINE. Progression is what's important so tomorrow is just marking a baseline.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Lucinda i hope your scan goes well!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Savasanna yes this is my first scan as my Re only did two betas. I then when to pcp and snuck in another beta with my pcp last tues to keep my sanity lol. According to my FET date I will be 6 wk 3 day tom so if there is something to see there should be something to see. This scan makes me nervous because I've been to a 6 wk scan with no heartbeat and ended up needing a d&c so this scan makes me anxious in particular. Also since this was a FET it makes me even more nervous and lastly with my previous FET my betas were so very different. I know betas don't mean much....RE thought I was having multiples my betas were so high last time and nope it was one tiny bean.
Anywho I'll keep you guys posted on my scan....just needed to rant ;)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oh and thanks wannanewbaby


----------



## Savasanna

Well good luck and be sure to update us! What time is the scan?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Savasanna scan is at 8:30 am. I read you are having another on fri is your crazy re having you do any more betas in between?


----------



## ladybrown33

Lucinda I think you are the first in this group to get a scan lucky you! I'm still a whole long week away from it.

I can't wait to hear the update


----------



## Savasanna

Lucinda7981 said:


> Savasanna scan is at 8:30 am. I read you are having another on fri is your crazy re having you do any more betas in between?

Haha. No, I think I'm finally done with the betas. Ended up with 5 of them! 

Although - it was pretty nice getting a little bit of reassurance every 4 days, I must say. I'm glad to not have to drive the hour to get to the appointment tomorrow morning (and then hour back to work) but I do wish I could have another little "pssst - everything is going ok so far!" whispered into my ear. I can't wait until Friday.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Savasanna said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Savasanna scan is at 8:30 am. I read you are having another on fri is your crazy re having you do any more betas in between?
> 
> Haha. No, I think I'm finally done with the betas. Ended up with 5 of them!
> 
> Although - it was pretty nice getting a little bit of reassurance every 4 days, I must say. I'm glad to not have to drive the hour to get to the appointment tomorrow morning (and then hour back to work) but I do wish I could have another little "pssst - everything is going ok so far!" whispered into my ear. I can't wait until Friday.Click to expand...

I know what you mean about the reassurance....that's why I snuck in a beta last tues ...he he. Anxiously waiting until tom!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

ladybrown33 said:


> Lucinda I think you are the first in this group to get a scan lucky you! I'm still a whole long week away from it.
> 
> I can't wait to hear the update

My RE likes a scan at 6 wks and 8 wks before they discharge you to your ob. My RE is in St Louis and I'm in FL so they sent me orders and I had the liberty of scheduling ;) I also scheduled an in between visit with a ob so I'll get a scan tues, sat with ob....nothing for a wk(booooo) or I can push that sat apt to somewhere during this wk...and then another scan tues the 24th which would make me like 8 wks 3 days.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm jealous! My midwives don't do any scans until the NT unless you're unsure on dates or something, and they just take your word for it that you're pregnant ;) I'm hoping we can hear a heartbeat on Doppler at my first appointment, but it's unlikely, especially given my weight.


----------



## Savasanna

Yea - that's how the midwifery works around here, too. When I was pregnant last time I called them and made an appointment for 10 weeks. They won't even do an intake with you prior to that. 

I think the million of appointments you get with an RE is both a curse and a blessing. I've had 5 betas and 2 scans before I even hit 6 weeks. I've had several reassurances but now also have a list of things to worry about that I wouldn't otherwise have been aware of. I think those two things kind of cancel each other out.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, I love that they don't get intensely medical with uncomplicated pregnancies, but I wouldn't mind an early peek! They did offer me one when I was a nervous first timer and they couldn't find anything on Doppler, but I'm not sure if they will again or if we'd do it anyway - last time at least, we had to pay up front and it was subtracted from the deductible.


----------



## wannanewbaby

So exicted we finally have some ladies reaching scan time i still wont get one for another 2 weeks :( 

How is everyone feeling overall?? I still really having nothing in the way of symptoms this pregnancy is very different then one with my son


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm getting a bit more heartburn, but nothing major. Just fatigue. My stomach has been a little unsettled here and there, but barely.


----------



## 08marchbean

Can I join? I think I'm due around the 10th sept but not sure on exact dates


----------



## Savasanna

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm getting a bit more heartburn, but nothing major. Just fatigue. My stomach has been a little unsettled here and there, but barely.

Same. I'm more tired than usually and am definitely feeling off, but it comes and goes and really isn't so bad. Oh, and my wife says I may be a little more irritable than usual. :haha: 

March - Welcome and Congrats!

Lucinda - Good luck today! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Savasanna

(That said. I'm feeling pretty crappy at this precise moment. Just got to work and am so so so wishing I were still in bed/feeling a bit queasy. But, I'm still at the point where symptoms are exciting and I'm sure this will pass in an hour or so. I DO wish I could have a big ole cup of coffee! Might have to bump my afternoon tea up to the morning.)


----------



## 08marchbean

Anyone else having a hard time sleeping? 
I feel tired. It at night I can't get to sleep then I toss and turn all night. So frustrating.


----------



## Savasanna

08marchbean said:


> Anyone else having a hard time sleeping?
> I feel tired. It at night I can't get to sleep then I toss and turn all night. So frustrating.

lol - nope! I have zero trouble sleeping at this point. ;)


----------



## icegurl470

So I called the dr office today because my husband wont be able to stay for the whole appointment on the 30th which will be my first appointment with a new dr and I wasnt sure if it would include an u/s or not. She said they do a preliminary u/s in the office with a portable u/s machine, but my first official u/s wont be until 12 or 20 weeks depending on whether I want the NT study done or not. I've never had an u/s using one of these machines, but I'm guessing it's not as clear as the ones they use in the hospital.. I will be 9 weeks exactly based on lmp but my cycle was a little irregular and averaged 35-42 days (because I was nursing) so im a little worried I could be earlier or further along (cant be much earlier tho because i got a dark bfp in the afternoon on the 30th day of my cycle) Anyway, my question is will they be able to see a heartbeat and confirm my due date? If they dont, will they send me to the hospital to confirm viability? Im very low risk and I know it seems silly but it wont seem real to me until I see him or her.. Thanks!


----------



## wannanewbaby

March yes i am struggling horribly to sleep at night everytime i lay down my nose instantly feels like it is stuffed up so then i toss and turn all night trying to find a position i can breathe well in its horrible!! 

Icegurl i really am not much help i dont know if the machine they use at my doc is considered portable or not but i will get a scan on it at 8 weeks and you can see everything well and they will measure its size and i assume its to make sure its in right location and heartbeat. So hopefully that is what they will do for you also


----------



## Lucinda7981

I'm back from scan and wanted to post a quick update before stuffing my face lol...I'm starving!
I saw my lil bean and heartbeat!!!! My next US will be sat with OB and then another two weeks from today. I'm excited that the OB I chose those ultrasounds at every visit....boy am I going to be spoiled!!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oh one last joke...the woman doing the Sono wanted to remind me that I have a retroverted uterus...really thanks


----------



## Savasanna

Yay for a heartbeat!! Great news!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

So glad you saw the heartbeat!!! Great news


----------



## gingmg

Congrats Lucinda!


----------



## bumbleberry

Great news Lucinda 

March, I'm also having trouble sleeping, I take an age to fall asleep and then I'm just unsettled all night. I'm going to gym tonight and will see if that had any effect on my sleep.


----------



## Lucinda7981

About the sleeping thing....I keep waking up at weird hrs. Definitely not sleeping through the night.


----------



## bumbleberry

Double post...


----------



## ladybrown33

Congratulations Lucinda, seeing the tiny heartbeat is always AMAZING!

Bumble, I don't know what to do with myself I do work full time but I'm up for at least two hours in the middle of the night every from like 2am-4am before I can get back to sleep. This is making me insane and tired


----------



## wannanewbaby

I swear i already feel so short of breath and look like im 4 or 5 months cant imagine what i will look like when im actually there


----------



## 08marchbean

Glad it's. It just me not sleeping! 
I've been at work tonight and just got back so will see if I sleep any better


----------



## MrsKChicago

Pregnancy insomnia is really common. It's so unfair since you never sleep again after the baby comes &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## ladybrown33

MrsKChicago said:


> Pregnancy insomnia is really common. It's so unfair since you never sleep again after the baby comes &#65533;&#65533;

how could I have forgotten that part so soon. I never had any sleeping problems the first time around I slept often and I slept well. This child is already showing me it's different.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I had it so bad with Teddy, but I've always been an insomniac. It's not as bad yet but that may be because I'm just plain exhausted.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Rather late but do you ladies mind if I join? I just found out that I'm expecting baby #4 around September 23rd :)

I'm dealing with insomnia already and extreme fatigue too. Don't know how I'm going to cope. Ugh! Sometimes I wish we could just hibernate through the first trimester.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome lilmiss of course you can join better late than never right. Baby #4 thats amazing but i dont think im cut out for that many lol congrats


----------



## wannanewbaby

Our list has grown quite long since we started


----------



## Savasanna

And we still have about a week of welcoming new people in!


----------



## gingmg

How much folate is everyone taking?


----------



## Savasanna

I'm just taking a daily prenatal.


----------



## gingmg

Me too, for some reason I thought the recommendation was 800 mcg in pregnancy and I just noticed my prenatal has 600 mcg but just looked it up and the recommendation is actually 400 mcg so that's good. Don't know why I've had 800 mcg in my head all this time.


----------



## Savasanna

Good on you for checking. I can honestly say I've never checked the levels of anything in my vitamin. I just assumed they put an adequate amount together. :)


----------



## gingmg

I just had it stuck in my head that it was 800 and happened to see mine was 600. I did just see that it's a varied range for a recommendation 400-800. I knew 800 was in my head for a reason.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I also never looked at the amounts in mine thinking of changing mine they are cheap and taste like garbage we have a nice herbal pharmacy close may go see if they have anything they recommend


----------



## Lucinda7981

I just changed my prenatal as it was a horse pill and the new one is perfect size and prescription. I checked on so many prescription prenatals and the prices were outrageous....this one since i called the company itself and they ship it to me, gave me a reasonable price.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I use the Nature Made prenatals, but I keep forgetting to take them :( I think I need to set an alarm in my phone or something.


----------



## Savasanna

^^^That's what I use as well. I had to set a reminder on my phone as well. It's surprising how easy it is to forget a daily pill! (especially those prenatals as I can't take them on an empty stomach)


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's the same problem I'm having. They were never an issue before, but even before I got pregnant this time they started to upset my stomach a little, so I can't just pop a pill with my coffee and then I forget. I'm tempted to get some gummy prenatals or something, to motivate me back into the habit. 

I'm getting just a little bit of nausea this morning. So far this pregnancy is really feeling different from my first. I wonder if it means this one is a girl.


----------



## Savasanna

Yea.. I took one of those on an empty stomach (months before actually getting pg) and ended up physically ill. Oy.. nothing like the taste of throwing up your vitamins.


----------



## Kristabella

Can I join? Due 9th sept, but will most likely change due to cycle length, just found out today after ttc for 2 years


----------



## gingmg

Congrats Kristabella!


----------



## ladybrown33

Congrats and welcome Kristabella!

I have not started taking a prenatal vitamin because I don't want to pay when my insurance will cover it full price once I get an Rx from my doctor I'm cheap and I'm sure baby will be fine for one more week. 

Mrs. K I would hope that any differences would mean a little girl this time around


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats Kristabella!

I'm hoping so, Lady Brown, but I know we'd be so happy with another little guy too.


----------



## Babybump2017

Can I join? Due September 8th! So unexpected but so excited x


----------



## Savasanna

Welcome newbies!

So what do we call this group? September...


----------



## icegurl470

I take the generic "equate" brand prenatals from walmart and surprisingly they don't upset my stomach that much. I could just be used to it though because i've been on them for close to 4 years now between pregnancies and nursing! I havent been throwing up that much so it hasnt really been an issue yet, but with my 2nd when i was throwing up a lot from morning sickness I would take my prenatal at night before bed. Easier to remember and (unless i wake up in the middle of the night to puke) I know its going to get absorbed! Worked great for me


----------



## Babybump2017

September squishies&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## wannanewbaby

I also have been thinking of names for the group everyone chime in there thoughts and we can pick one.

Welcome to rhe new ladies i got you added to the list


----------



## Anotherbbypls

Hi I've literally just found out I'm expecting baby number 3. Due 20th sept...ish


----------



## lilmisscaviar

How about September Sapphires since sapphire is the birth stone? :)


----------



## Savasanna

That's a good one! the only one I could think of was September Sprouts because brussel sprouts are in season. lol


----------



## Savasanna

Oh, and welcome, Another!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ha! Brussels sprouts! I like all the ideas, I'm no help.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Like all 3 ideas please vote everyone choice wins if someone knows how to make a poll please do so or do i have to do it??


----------



## Niksmommy

Hey! Just checking in with everyone. How are you all feeling? I am 4w6d today and I'm still not experiencing any really horrible symptoms. Just exhaustion mostly.. and needing to pee a lot. I feel like I was experiencing more by now with my other pregnancies but maybe I'm just not remembering correctly lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

I literally had nothing going on then really besides sore breast but today my nausea really picked up im sure all is fine your just still really early


----------



## jlg621

Hi all, I am super early only about 4 weeks so due maybe Sept 21st but would love to join bc I am a mess right now. Would love to have others to chat with that could have some insight! This baby will be our first and every tug pull etc has me panicked. I've left work early today bc I was cramping and got scared. I read that is normal but still scary. No other symptoms except sore bbs.


----------



## wannanewbaby

The sore breast is also all i had that early the cramping is very normal as long as no bleeding you should be fine congrats i will add you to the list and i promise all the ladies in this group can help you and support you


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi ladies I think I am due the 23rd September but I'm not 100% sure because my cycles are on the long side and irregular. 

This is a shock bfp for me!! I'm not quite sure how to feel right now, obviously my mama bear instinct has kicked in already and I want this baby desperately but this was not really in my plan. 

I have a son who is 3 years old on Sunday and a daughter who is 10 months old. I struggled to conceive them and had over a year for each of them of active ttc and two miscarriages before I got both of them. 

On nye I got a bit tipsy and we didn't use a condom, literally the only time me and hubby have had unprotected sex and bam I did a test today and it's positive. My lines in the cheapy ic's were so faint I wasn't sure if I was imagining it but a strong line on frer earlier this evening, I think I am 11dpo

I have only just returned from maternity leave after my daughter last week and so I am worrying about money but what will be will be and I have been blessed with another pregnancy so I'm just going to try and stay calm!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6196.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xxemmyxx

jlg621 said:


> Hi all, I am super early only about 4 weeks so due maybe Sept 21st but would love to join bc I am a mess right now. Would love to have others to chat with that could have some insight! This baby will be our first and every tug pull etc has me panicked. I've left work early today bc I was cramping and got scared. I read that is normal but still scary. No other symptoms except sore bbs.

I am really cramping this evening (due 23rd September) and I cramped like this with both my children for the first few weeks, it's totally normal xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Congrats welcome emmy


----------



## mod19

Hi everyone! Just found out this morning we are expecting #2! Praying this one is in the right spot and viable, but I got a really nice strong line with a frer today with second morning urine. Due Date calculator says Sept 23!


----------



## ladybrown33

Welcome Mod and Emmy!!!

I like the September Squishies


----------



## Estarla

Hi, can I please join in? I just got my bfp - suuuuper early at 11 DPO. Almost too early to get excited. I hope it's viable. 
I'm just about to meet DH for lunch to tell him!:happydance:

Due date using O date would be 24th of September - exactly the date my husband and I met 5 years ago!!


----------



## jlg621

Thank you ladies! I want this so bad so I'm petrified that I am going to mc trying to keep my mind on the positive side though. 

Welcome Mod, Emmy, & Estarla!!


----------



## Estarla

PHP:







jlg621 said:


> Thank you ladies! I want this so bad so I'm petrified that I am going to mc trying to keep my mind on the positive side though.
> 
> Welcome Mod, Emmy, & Estarla!!

Feeling the same right now. Let's try and stay positive hm?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Congrats estarla i got you added to the list let us know how excited dh is!!


----------



## TFBG

Hello ladies!! Congrats to all!! I'd like to join y'all on this journey. According to calculator, I am due 6 September.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm doing a really poor job at self care this time around. I haven't been constantly hungry and a lot of the stuff we have in the house is unappealing, so I keep grabbing small snacks and not getting around to really eating until I'm feeling pretty crappy. I need to do some real grocery shopping this weekend and get onto a better schedule. We had a chaotic week but should be back to normal as of tomorrow, so hopefully that helps.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome tfbg i got you added!! 

Mrsk i totally know what you mean i feel like i have already put on way to much weight in this pregnancy havent ate one thing healthy at all. Def got to start doing better and get more active i dread to think if my size when this is done. I barely weighed 100lbs when i met my husband 6 years ago im now about 140 after this baby i want to get back in shape asap. My nausea really kicked in today also which kept me from eating much today but i know that isnt really healthy either


----------



## mod19

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm doing a really poor job at self care this time around. I haven't been constantly hungry and a lot of the stuff we have in the house is unappealing, so I keep grabbing small snacks and not getting around to really eating until I'm feeling pretty crappy. I need to do some real grocery shopping this weekend and get onto a better schedule. We had a chaotic week but should be back to normal as of tomorrow, so hopefully that helps.

Ms k we were pregnant the same time with our first little ones! Yay for round 2!


----------



## gingmg

Wannanewbaby- I'm sept 16th I believe if I did it right


----------



## lilmisscaviar

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm doing a really poor job at self care this time around. I haven't been constantly hungry and a lot of the stuff we have in the house is unappealing, so I keep grabbing small snacks and not getting around to really eating until I'm feeling pretty crappy. I need to do some real grocery shopping this weekend and get onto a better schedule. We had a chaotic week but should be back to normal as of tomorrow, so hopefully that helps.

It gets worse when you're a second time mom, I think. When you have other little one to look after you tend to forget about yourself. I usually find myself going from not hungry to starving in like 5 minutes lol.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

wannanewbaby said:


> Like all 3 ideas please vote everyone choice wins if someone knows how to make a poll please do so or do i have to do it??

I think you have to do it since you're the thread starter :) It has been a while since I made a poll but I believe you go to your original thread post and then at the bottom under the advanced editing there should be "additional options" where there is a checkbox to select "Post a Poll" where you also nominate the number of options. When you then hit "Submit new thread" it will take you to an additional page which allows you to input your options. HTH!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Might need to get on desktop im not seeing it on my phone


----------



## hangryaf

I got my :bfp: two days ago at 8dpo and about 13 since then :rofl: EDD is September 25th! :happydance:


----------



## xxemmyxx

mod19 said:


> Hi everyone! Just found out this morning we are expecting #2! Praying this one is in the right spot and viable, but I got a really nice strong line with a frer today with second morning urine. Due Date calculator says Sept 23!

Hey I think k we are bump buddies!! I am due 23rd too I think x


----------



## bumbleberry

Welcome to all the new ladies, congratulations and a h&h nine months


----------



## mod19

xxemmyxx said:


> mod19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Just found out this morning we are expecting #2! Praying this one is in the right spot and viable, but I got a really nice strong line with a frer today with second morning urine. Due Date calculator says Sept 23!
> 
> Hey I think k we are bump buddies!! I am due 23rd too I think xClick to expand...

Yay for the 23rd! I won't make it that long, doc already told me for a repeat c section the take you about a week early. But yay the 23rd. What's weird is that I've never really thought much about September. It's sort of a lonely month with not a lot going on. Time to make it have some meaning lol


----------



## LeeLouClare

Hello due 11/09/17, excited! Of course things could change at scan


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome to the new ladies congrats i got you added to the list. Im gonna get on the desktop today and see if i can figure out how to do a poll so we can vote for the group name


----------



## xxemmyxx

mod19 said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mod19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Just found out this morning we are expecting #2! Praying this one is in the right spot and viable, but I got a really nice strong line with a frer today with second morning urine. Due Date calculator says Sept 23!
> 
> Hey I think k we are bump buddies!! I am due 23rd too I think xClick to expand...
> 
> Yay for the 23rd! I won't make it that long, doc already told me for a repeat c section the take you about a week early. But yay the 23rd. What's weird is that I've never really thought much about September. It's sort of a lonely month with not a lot going on. Time to make it have some meaning lolClick to expand...

Oh gosh I never even thought the baby could come early! I don't need an even smaller gap between my kids &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;


----------



## icegurl470

xxemmyxx said:


> Hi ladies I think I am due the 23rd September but I'm not 100% sure because my cycles are on the long side and irregular.
> 
> This is a shock bfp for me!! I'm not quite sure how to feel right now, obviously my mama bear instinct has kicked in already and I want this baby desperately but this was not really in my plan.
> 
> I have a son who is 3 years old on Sunday and a daughter who is 10 months old. I struggled to conceive them and had over a year for each of them of active ttc and two miscarriages before I got both of them.
> 
> On nye I got a bit tipsy and we didn't use a condom, literally the only time me and hubby have had unprotected sex and bam I did a test today and it's positive. My lines in the cheapy ic's were so faint I wasn't sure if I was imagining it but a strong line on frer earlier this evening, I think I am 11dpo
> 
> I have only just returned from maternity leave after my daughter last week and so I am worrying about money but what will be will be and I have been blessed with another pregnancy so I'm just going to try and stay calm!

I think my baby was conceived when my husband and I got a little tipsy too! His boss got him a nice bottle of booze for christmas and we never buy stuff like that for ourselves so we drank it together one night and almost polished off the whole thing! Ended up doing in on the couch (him sitting down and me on top) and because of the awkward position i couldnt jump off quick enough! I thought about plan b but i looked at the calendar and didnt think I had anything to worry about based on the the cycle day, but apparently I was wrong or I got my dates mixed up or something! I actually totally forgot about it until my husband mentioned it to me. Looks like his boss gave us a little bit more than he bargained for! :haha:


----------



## MsRipple

Hello, ladies can I join? This is my first pregnancy, with an EDD (based on ovulation) of September 6. We were seeing a reproductive endocrinologist (did unmedicated IUIs using donor sperm) and, as such, probably started getting scans on the earlier side. Had a scan last week at 5weeks 2 days where we could see the gestational sac and yolk sac. Hoping to see the heartbeat at the next scan at 7w 1d.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome ripple we have quite a few women with edd of sept 6 congrats!!


----------



## Savasanna

Hi Ripple! We used donor sperm as well!

Scan day is tomorrow and I'm starting to get pretty nervous about it. Fx for good news!


----------



## xkirstyx

Can I please join? I got my very unexpected bfp yesterday due to the pill and antibiotics oops! This is #4 for me! To what I can work out I'm due 18th Sept. I have ds7 dd6 ds1

Xxx


----------



## wannanewbaby

I bet that was unexpected kristy 

Welcome and congrats!!


----------



## Harleyy

Hey! Can I join? 

15th September <3


----------



## LeeLouClare

I'm very happy I'm on the list!!! Thank you!!! It's the simple things you know :) XD


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome harleyy i got you added congrats


----------



## Savasanna

Wow - so many new folks today!


----------



## xxemmyxx

icegurl470 said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I think I am due the 23rd September but I'm not 100% sure because my cycles are on the long side and irregular.
> 
> This is a shock bfp for me!! I'm not quite sure how to feel right now, obviously my mama bear instinct has kicked in already and I want this baby desperately but this was not really in my plan.
> 
> I have a son who is 3 years old on Sunday and a daughter who is 10 months old. I struggled to conceive them and had over a year for each of them of active ttc and two miscarriages before I got both of them.
> 
> On nye I got a bit tipsy and we didn't use a condom, literally the only time me and hubby have had unprotected sex and bam I did a test today and it's positive. My lines in the cheapy ic's were so faint I wasn't sure if I was imagining it but a strong line on frer earlier this evening, I think I am 11dpo
> 
> I have only just returned from maternity leave after my daughter last week and so I am worrying about money but what will be will be and I have been blessed with another pregnancy so I'm just going to try and stay calm!
> 
> I think my baby was conceived when my husband and I got a little tipsy too! His boss got him a nice bottle of booze for christmas and we never buy stuff like that for ourselves so we drank it together one night and almost polished off the whole thing! Ended up doing in on the couch (him sitting down and me on top) and because of the awkward position i couldnt jump off quick enough! I thought about plan b but i looked at the calendar and didnt think I had anything to worry about based on the the cycle day, but apparently I was wrong or I got my dates mixed up or something! I actually totally forgot about it until my husband mentioned it to me. Looks like his boss gave us a little bit more than he bargained for! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: oh gosh all these little surprises!! My main concern is money and that we only have 2 bedrooms. What do people do when they can't afford to move to a bigger house??


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi, I'd love to join! I'm due sept 20.

I've already had two betas since I see an RE.. 12 dpo was 53 and 14 dpo was 154, so that's a huge relief! That doesn't mean I'm not terrified of everything going wrong. My current fear is ectopic since I keep getting a stitch in my side.. not in the uterus area. Most likely everything is fine, but now I'm really looking forward to my first scan to see if the pregnancy is in the right place!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome michellebelle im sure all is fine but like you said nothing helps you feel more calm than a scan and seeing a beautiful heartbeat


----------



## Savasanna

Emmy - room share? We had a similar concern for a moment. We're foster parents and are currently caring for an almost 3 month old. On the day I found out I was pregnant we were preparing for one of our previous placements, who are now 3 year old twins, to come back home to us. So we were also sitting around trying to figure out how to fit FOUR kids in our 1000 sq. ft. house and sedan car. haha. 

However, the twins ended up not coming into care that night so we're back to planning for 1-2, depending on what happens with our current placement. 

On another note. So maaaaaaaybe I'm a little hormonal. Maybe I've cried at least 10 times today. Maybe the last time was watching Obama award Biden with the Presidential Medal of Freedom. Maybe.


----------



## Estarla

My husband was sooo happy when I told him yesterday. I told my mum too and she was super happy to. This would be her first grand child (and obviously my first child). It's tough though because I live on the other side of the world in Australia, far away from my mum :(.

12 DPO (or 3 weeks and 5 days) today and I had to through my breakfast out because I already felt suuuper sick and nauseaus. Now drinking ginger tea and tortilla chips and it helps. I feel like I'm super early with all these symptoms but everyone is different I suppose :D


----------



## Estarla

Savasanna said:


> Emmy - room share? We had a similar concern for a moment. We're foster parents and are currently caring for an almost 3 month old. On the day I found out I was pregnant we were preparing for one of our previous placements, who are now 3 year old twins, to come back home to us. So we were also sitting around trying to figure out how to fit FOUR kids in our 1000 sq. ft. house and sedan car. haha.
> 
> However, the twins ended up not coming into care that night so we're back to planning for 1-2, depending on what happens with our current placement.
> 
> On another note. So maaaaaaaybe I'm a little hormonal. Maybe I've cried at least 10 times today. Maybe the last time was watching Obama award Biden with the Presidential Medal of Freedom. Maybe.

naw...:hugs:

I remember sharing a room with my little brother until I was 8? 9? That was nice actually :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Emmy, the new baby will be in the master for six months to a year, then sharing with Teddy. We have a small house and may eventually need to size up or do some major renovations, but for now, they'll just have to share. I've heard little kids usually like the company. We do have a third bedroom that we could use if we really needed it, but right now it's our office and we don't have anywhere else to move everything in there. DH works from home often enough that we'd really miss that room.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im sure they can share fine for several years we also have 3 bedrooms we dont use other room for anythung special so it will be for new baby although later on the new one might be jealous as my son has a much larger room lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

So I have 3 bedrooms but one is a loft conversion up on the third floor and my mum stays in there 3 days a week cus she looks after my two 7am-7pm when I am at work. 

My 3 year old is currently in his own room and my 10 month old is currently in our room. When she is sleeping through the night better I will move her into his room. He will love bunk beds! 

And then when this baby arrives it will have to stay in our room until we can afford to move house! How cosy &#128514;


----------



## bumbleberry

How's everyone feeling today? I've had a head cold all week so decided to finish work at lunchtime today as its been a busy week with meetings :) 

We only have a two bedroom house as well but it's an old house so rooms are huge so our plan is bubs to be in with us for a year or so then we're either splitting our bathroom into two rooms or they will share with DD, bunk beds etc.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im feeling pretty good also swear i got a cold it started yesterday sore throat runny nose. Sitting on couch with my dry cereal inly thing that seems to calm the nausea in the morning. What about everyone else??


----------



## gingmg

I'm feeling good too. Just mild on/off cramping and low back pain. I've had a few mild waves of nausea but usually only if I need to eat then it goes away. Had my second beta yesterday, seems to be rising ok, so now just waiting for a scan at the end of the month so I can graduate from my RE to a midwife. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm good today just slight nausea, cramping and lower back pain. I have also been light headed aswell when I stand up. Is this happening with anyone else? It's a new one for me, I was never light headed and dizzy with the others. Xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm crazy tired, got cramping and had some lower back ache too, boobs are bit more sensitive than usual and I have had a couple of episodes of feeling a bit sick. I'm really bloated too. I feel like I'm having so many symptoms for only being 4 weeks pregnant but I spose I know what to look out for third time round!


----------



## bumbleberry

I've felt a bit light headed too but put that down to the head cold. 

I've been having slight nausea in the afternoons and the cramps come at night time. So nothing too bad for now as I'm still very early. One thing I have noticed is how cold I am, could be the cold I have though lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

xkirstyx said:


> I'm good today just slight nausea, cramping and lower back pain. I have also been light headed aswell when I stand up. Is this happening with anyone else? It's a new one for me, I was never light headed and dizzy with the others. Xxx

How old is your youngest? Because I had a baby less than a year ago the doctor said she might need to prescribe me iron as my stores would be low. That can make u dizzy can't it?


----------



## xkirstyx

He will be two in April emmy. There was only 13months between my first two and never had any dizziness.


Also having a lot of stretching pains today!


----------



## jlg621

Hi ladies! Into my 4 weeks now. Feeling good. I have some cramping usually around 3-5ish. My bbs are pretty sore. Other than that just waiting for my first Appt on Feb 6th.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm still getting a little bit of not quite nausea. Just an unsettled stomach after eating. I'm starting to really feel more picky about what I eat, and my sense of smell is stronger. I'm thirsty a lot, which was a symptom last time too. And I'm still so tired.


----------



## ladybrown33

I'm not very tired, I'm eating as usual, I had some mild cramping, and some bloating. The bloat is the only thing that is really noticeable as my pants feel tight around the waist. Otherwise I feel normal and still fighting the urge to just tell my mom since we talk so often and I think she may be suspicious


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, tell her if you really want to!


----------



## ladybrown33

MrsKChicago said:


> Aww, tell her if you really want to!

I really want to wait until I confirm everything is okay in there because I think she will tell her sisters aka the aunt's. So it's only a couple more days Tuesday she will know for sure


----------



## wannanewbaby

Aww im also waiting for my scan to tell my family its getting harder like you said due to feeling so ill always think im gonna slip up when were on the phone


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh yeah, once the aunts know it's over.

I almost told mine the other day just to shut her up. She knows we want two and lately has been trying to convince me we should only have one. She's constantly going on about how expensive kids are, how if they're the same sex they'll hate each other forever, it's so hard to have two kids, blah blah blah. I have no interest in her opinion on the matter because we are different people with different life goals and different interests, and as her second child, I'm also sick of hearing how much she wishes she'd only had one kid. She's so overbearing sometimes. She was giving me the one kid speech again the other day and I was so close to just cutting her off and saying "actually, I'm pregnant now, but if you feel that strongly about second kids, I'll make sure not to bring this one over to visit you."


----------



## ladybrown33

Wannanewbaby-I can imagine how hard it could be to explain away sickness or even worse trying to hide, we can make just a little longer to go!

Mrs. K-I understand the feeling of overbearing parents who would like you to live your life the way that they see fit. I'm the second child myself and always hear things about why the second is not so great and the first is everything they must not know how annoying that truly is.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yes, I don't even understand why someone would say that to their second child! I could understand just generally saying that two kids are harder than one, but don't go on and on like you regret birthing the person you're talking to. I responded once with "I'm glad to hear you regret having me" and she still does it.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I was first born my mom had another 7 years later another girl and even though we are both girls we def dont hate eachother lol its funny though cause she constantly does same thing as your mother chicago like telling me we dont need another and how expensive blah blah and i want to laugh and say well why did you have 2 then??? I know once i tell her and she gets pass the shock she will be happy she has no ide i removed my mirena or that we even tried so she will def be suprised


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, I'm thinking she'll be happy about the actual baby and hopefully shut up about it. She tries to use my nephew as an excuse not to have more, too, because they're close in age. I'm glad he has a little cousin he can be friends with, but a cousin he sees a couple times a month is nothing like a sibling you live with. She and her sister hate each other, so I think her views are really tainted because of it.


----------



## Estarla

Sorry to hear that *MrsKChicago*. Sounds like a bit of a punish!

Btw, I have a little brother and am not getting along very well and my husband has three brothers and they all get along well and my cousins are only girls and are inseparable and my other cousin is an only child and forever sad he never got to have a sibling. I moved all the way across the globe and my mum is happy to have at least one child still near her. The parents of my friend who is an only child and also moved across the world are devastated... just some examples from my life.

I'm feeling okay today. Cramps are going on for 5-6 days now and aren't getting much better although they're not too bad. I need to make sure to not go on an empty stomach too long otherwise I feel nauseaus, but weirdly I don't have a huge appetite and can't seem to eat more than small amounts.


----------



## kittykat7210

Hello, sorry to gatecrash, but could I join you ladies? I'm actually due in late august but all of my family are 2 weeks late so I'm expecting to give birth in early September... If not its cool!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Estarla said:


> I need to make sure to not go on an empty stomach too long otherwise I feel nauseaus, but weirdly I don't have a huge appetite and can't seem to eat more than small amounts.

This is me! I'm dealing with the exact same thing. I can't go too long without eating, then I have to force myself to eat. After a few bites I feel full already.


----------



## TFBG

I feel like I'm starving all day so I'm constantly eating. Worries me since it's so early because I fear it might get worse. Mild cramps, which I see from others experiencing them that it must be normal. That was worrying me a bit. I've been a tad nauseous the past few days. And OMG, my boobs are so sore and seem so heavy!! Especially when I get up in the morning. It's almost more comfortable to sleep in my bra.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Tfbg yes my boobs are way more sore in morning than any other time of day!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Kittykat i added you to list of course you can join


----------



## Estarla

lilmisscaviar said:


> Estarla said:
> 
> 
> I need to make sure to not go on an empty stomach too long otherwise I feel nauseaus, but weirdly I don't have a huge appetite and can't seem to eat more than small amounts.
> 
> This is me! I'm dealing with the exact same thing. I can't go too long without eating, then I have to force myself to eat. After a few bites I feel full already.Click to expand...

Eating the right amount of the right food at the right time is becoming more and more of an art form :pizza: :wacko:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes estarla i def dont have morning sickness its all day sickness. Like you said eating has become like a science project of trial and error


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I don't have the full blown 24/7 nausea yet but I know it is coming. Usually about 5 1/2 to 6 weeks is when it kicks in for me. Right now I only have nausea when I don't eat often enough. I suffered with HG in 2 of my last 3 pregnancies so I'm not expecting it to be easy this time around either :(

Are any of you doing anything for the nausea? In my last pregnancy I had to take Diclegis as it was the only reason I was able to function.


----------



## gingmg

Anyone else have very pronounced blue veins all over their boobs and chest? It's like a road map. That's how I knew I was pregnant this cycle, happened with my son too.


----------



## Estarla

lilmisscaviar said:


> I don't have the full blown 24/7 nausea yet but I know it is coming. Usually about 5 1/2 to 6 weeks is when it kicks in for me. Right now I only have nausea when I don't eat often enough. I suffered with HG in 2 of my last 3 pregnancies so I'm not expecting it to be easy this time around either :(
> 
> Are any of you doing anything for the nausea? In my last pregnancy I had to take Diclegis as it was the only reason I was able to function.

This is my first pregnancy so no idea what's going to happen :D. I hope it's not too bad for you this time.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope it doesn't get as bad as HG, lilmiss. One of my friends had it through both her pregnancies and it was awful for her.

Ging, the blue veins were an early symptom with my son. I didn't get them this time, probably because I'm still breastfeeding so my breasts don't have that much work to do this time around.


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh nausea is horrible!! I had horrible vomiting all the last few weeks, it has got better this week, it's strange though because my first pregnancy I had such bad nausea but no vomiting (not even once!!) but this time the nausea isn't too bad but the vomiting sucks, especially on an empty stomach!! Hopefully you ladies don't get it too bad!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yes blue veins on my boobs is an early pregnancy symptom for me too! 

Kittykat with my son I was sick all the time but felt much better after I was actually sick. With my daughter I felt sooooo nauseous all the time but was hardly ever sick and in my opinion that was worse although being sick is no fun I felt better getting it out. 

I have had a reduced appetite in both my pregnancies too which is good because I really don't need to gain any more weight lol and luckily I lost weight in both my pregnancies!


----------



## kittykat7210

Emmy, I deffo agree that the nausea is worse, but the taste of empty stomach vomiting is just nasty XD I have to force myself to eat because I can't afford to lose any weight, and it sucks because I'm wasting food because I'm vomiting it back up again plus I'm not even hungry most of the time :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh no that's no fun, especially if you really need to be keeping that food in! I lost over a stone in my first trimester with both my kids because of the vomiting and reduced appetite. And I was able to eat different things with both of them. With my son I only liked cold food like sandwiches but if I ate cereal omg it would all come back up! 
With my daughter I could eat hot food but only really small portions.


----------



## bumbleberry

Ah fingers crossed it eases up kittykat. I vomited last night, first time. I never usually do, just have nausea symptoms. Funny though it just came out of nowhere too.


----------



## veganmum2be

Hello all! Cautiously introducing myself here!

I'm Bex and i am due 27th Sept! 

Symptoms, i have been very tired, and my CM was different to usual but that's all!


----------



## kittykat7210

Emmy a stone in the first trimester is just impressive!! 

Bumble, thanks, it is starting to get better, I'm mainly just retching now with the odd vomit XD it does tend to sneak up on you, so watch out, at home I have a bowl next to me in case I can't get to the loo before I puke, that includes at night!! 

Welcome vegan :)


----------



## gingmg

Congrats vegan!

MrsChicago-I'm still nursing my son too. I don't really know if I'll nurse throughout the pregnancy or completely wean, but for now I'm willing to see how it plays itself out. I was really hoping pregnancy would help him self wean (that's ideally what I wanted for him) but I don't think I see that happening. I'll see how I feel as I get further along.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome vegan congrats!!

My nausea is all day long also but no vomitting so hope it eases around 8 to 9 weeks


----------



## xkirstyx

I have nausea on and off all day but gets really bad about 6pm and lasts all night x


----------



## MrsKChicago

gingmg said:


> Congrats vegan!
> 
> MrsChicago-I'm still nursing my son too. I don't really know if I'll nurse throughout the pregnancy or completely wean, but for now I'm willing to see how it plays itself out. I was really hoping pregnancy would help him self wean (that's ideally what I wanted for him) but I don't think I see that happening. I'll see how I feel as I get further along.

That's my hope, too, but we'll see. I'm planning to night wean him soon, I'm just waiting until after a vacation in February that will undo all my work. I think I can handle just naps and bedtime for awhile if I can get him sleeping at night. I've been offering him water before nursing him so he's only nursing for comfort, not thirst, and it seems to be helping a little on shortening nursing sessions.


----------



## gingmg

MrsChicago- That's where we are now, nap and bedtime only. Feels manageable for now. Night weaning really helped our night wake ups, but they didn't eliminate them completely, that just came in time. Good luck! Hope you can get some sleep soon!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I want to clean my house so bad but keep having to stop cause of the nausea and now feel like im gettong a headache


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I tend to get a headache and nausea whenever I get a wave of hormones. I go by the three day rule. First day I feel the best. Second day I am so-so. Third day is my worst when I usually have a massive headache and nausea almost all the time. It goes like that pretty much the entire first trimester. Makes it super hard to get anything done.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im so hoping it gets better in a few weeks


----------



## laura2lyn4

Hey everybody!! this is my first post here in a long time!! Just took a test this morning and it was a fat BFP!!!!

A little history, I ttc with ds for 11 months, and after a diagnosis of pcos and a round of clomid we finally conceived! He is now a year old, and we decided to start NTNP, this was my first cycle of that and surprise!!!!

Hope all is going well for everybody else!! If anybody is interested in a Facebook group I find that much easier to get to know everybody :) Let me know and I can create one!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah I would like a Facebook group as long as it's closed of course because I don't want everyone knowing I'm pregnant lol x


----------



## kittykat7210

It would need to be a secret group not a closed group, because anyone can see a closed group where as a secret group you have to be invited to even find it!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea i would need secret cause i havent shared with anyone on facebook


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi Laura! I remember you from when we were both TTC before! Congrats on getting pregnant again!


----------



## ladybrown33

I'd like to be a part of a Facebook group that is fine


----------



## Michellebelle

I'd be in for a FB group too! As long as it's secret, of course.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm good with a secret Facebook group.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I would be up for a secret Facebook group :)


----------



## Tess08

Hi ladies! 

Just got my BFP on Friday :D not been to midwife yet but going by the date of my last period I know she will tell me in due 12th Sept. So excited!!! :D x


----------



## Estarla

I'm up for a Facebook group too :)

Last night I've been researching for hours to find recommendations for a good caring doctor to go to as I haven't been to get pregnancy officially confirmed or anything at all. Turns out she is away and I can only see her on the first of February!! That's sooo long! I asked the receptionist if this is okay or what the whole process here is and when I should go and she just said "I don't know". Yeah great. I only recently moved here and don't know from anybody else what they did and we are of course not telling anyone yet and this is my first pregnancy and I just feel like I am completely in the dark at the moment!!
At my appointment I will be 6.5 weeks. Do you guys think that's a big problem or do you think it's fine if I go that late?


----------



## wannanewbaby

That should be fine my doc wont even see me till 8 weeks so i havent been to doc yet at all either


----------



## Estarla

wannanewbaby said:


> That should be fine my doc wont even see me till 8 weeks so i havent been to doc yet at all either

That puts my mind at ease, thank you!


----------



## jlg621

Estarla said:


> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> That should be fine my doc wont even see me till 8 weeks so i havent been to doc yet at all either
> 
> That puts my mind at ease, thank you!Click to expand...

I'm with you. Doctor won't see me until Feb 6th! Almost 8 weeks! Ugh. I'm ready now! Lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

laura2lyn4 said:


> Hey everybody!! this is my first post here in a long time!! Just took a test this morning and it was a fat BFP!!!!
> 
> A little history, I ttc with ds for 11 months, and after a diagnosis of pcos and a round of clomid we finally conceived! He is now a year old, and we decided to start NTNP, this was my first cycle of that and surprise!!!!
> 
> Hope all is going well for everybody else!! If anybody is interested in a Facebook group I find that much easier to get to know everybody :) Let me know and I can create one!

Do you have a guess of due date based on lmp so i can add you to list?


----------



## laura2lyn4

wannanewbaby said:


> laura2lyn4 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everybody!! this is my first post here in a long time!! Just took a test this morning and it was a fat BFP!!!!
> 
> A little history, I ttc with ds for 11 months, and after a diagnosis of pcos and a round of clomid we finally conceived! He is now a year old, and we decided to start NTNP, this was my first cycle of that and surprise!!!!
> 
> Hope all is going well for everybody else!! If anybody is interested in a Facebook group I find that much easier to get to know everybody :) Let me know and I can create one!
> 
> Do you have a guess of due date based on lmp so i can add you to list?Click to expand...


Due 9/5 :)


----------



## laura2lyn4

I made a group! September 2017 Sweethearts, You can either add your Facebook email here or pm me and I will add you! It is a secret group so you won't be able to search for it


----------



## MrsKChicago

My midwives don't see you until 8-9 weeks, too. It's common, the at home tests are reliable, and unless you're high risk, there's no need to be seen earlier.


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I still haven't seen anyone!! I see my midwife for the first time on the 17th, so only a couple of days away but I'll be over 9 weeks by then so I still feel like I'm not really pregnant XD


----------



## wannanewbaby

My facebook email is [email protected]


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I know it seems like FOREVER for that first appointment but 6.5 weeks is a good time to go. The reason being is that if they want to do a first ultrasound the heartbeat won't be able to be seen until around that time anyways. Some doctors do an early scan for a first pregnancy, some wait until 20 weeks for a first scan, but you could always ask if they don't bring it up. For me personally I like to get an early scan done because I have a history of early losses and finding that hb takes a huge load off of me.


----------



## xxemmyxx

My Facebook email is [email protected] please add me to the group x


----------



## Estarla

Thanks so much for the replies! Really good to know to not stress about the late appointment. &#55357;&#56842;
email is deleted


----------



## laura2lyn4

requests have been sent for those who wanted to be added! :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

I dont see it


----------



## MrsKChicago

Wanna, the invite goes to email, not your notifications. Did you check there?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Just did and dont see it gonna check spam


----------



## wannanewbaby

Got it was in social folder


----------



## Estarla

laura2lyn4 said:


> I made a group! September 2017 Sweethearts, You can either add your Facebook email here or pm me and I will add you! It is a secret group so you won't be able to search for it

Thanks so much. Could you please try and invite me again? I gave you the wrong email address. Here is the right one: deleted thank you!


----------



## ladybrown33

Please add me to the FB group [email protected]

my first appointment is on the 17th as well and it feels like it has taken forever


----------



## bumbleberry

Can you add me too, 

Our midwives don't see you until you're 8 weeks for a group session then they give you an appt to book in. I think I'll be going to doctors before then due to my history plus to discuss my metformin prescription, do you think 5 weeks is too early for this?


----------



## Mrs.H2016

@Tess08 may I ask when you got married, we got married on the 9th? Just wondering if it's the same day &#128578;

Not sure about everyone else but I'm 7 weeks today and no belly or even the start of one. I always show late it sucks and makes time go so darn slow. Anyone else feeling like the days are crawling by? I know once the bump appears time goes so fast. It's funny how that works lol.

I'm not interested in a fb group. I don't use fb enough. I am here more &#128578;


----------



## wannanewbaby

I dont have a true belly just bloat belly lol but def feels like its crawling


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I don't even get a bloated belly &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## Michellebelle

Has anyone bought any baby clothes yet? I didn't buy any with any of my losses, but I couldn't resist with this one! I bought a couple of cute onesies from Target that would work for a boy or girl. Every time I see them, they make me smile!


----------



## Dani_b

I've just got a BFP, and worked that I'll be due around 18th September


----------



## glovities

Cautiously expecting #3 9/22/17. Just got my positive on Friday. H&H 9 months to everyone!!! 
Only symptoms so far are sore boobs and missed period, but I have been spotting for a week now. I didn't spot with other pregnancies so that makes me nervous. I had a MC Sept 2016 at 5w5d, so just keeping everything crossed this time.


----------



## bumbleberry

Congratulations dani_b and glovities :)
H&H 9 months to you both.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Congrats to you both and welcome!! Never thought this group would grow to this size!!

Afm today my nausea is still crazy strong its really slowing me down so grateful to have my dh around alot lately i have def needed the help


----------



## 08marchbean

Can you add me to The fb group please 
[email protected] 

Thanks! 

Hope everyone is feeling ok.


----------



## dunibaby

hi, please add me to the facebook group too. 
my email is [email protected] 
Thanks. =)


----------



## MissMcCoy

Hello! Im due September 17th! 
My 4th and last baby. 
Got to take this one all in.


----------



## MissMcCoy

Oh you guys can add me to facebook as well. Im [email protected]
(Jennifer Leanne McCoy)


----------



## rockstarlove9

wannanewbaby said:


> IIStill very early in but would love to keep in touch with others in same place in pregnancy so far ive been feeling pretty good the fatigue is real and nausea was bad but seems to be easing and appetite is returning with my son it didnt hit till about 5 1/2 weeks so wonderimg if it will return with vengence. Hoping for a girl this time but as long as we get a healthy baby i will be happy. Anyone else due sept 2017??
> 
> 
> Glowmama Sept 1
> JaiJai Sept 1
> Lucinda7981 Sept 2
> Dunibaby Sept 3
> Savasanna Sept 3
> MrsH2016 Sept 3
> Icegurl470 Sept 4
> Wannanewbaby Sept 5
> Laura2lyn4 Sept 5
> MrsKChicago Sept 5
> TFBG Sept 6
> Rhiaberry Sept 6
> Ladybrown33 Sept 6
> MsRipple Sept 6
> Serina Sept 7
> DanielleH Sept 8
> Babybump2017 Sept 8
> Kristabella Sept 9
> 08Marxhbean Sept 10
> Mammyto1 Sept 10
> Leelouclare Sept 11
> Sara1983 Sept 12
> Babyransom2 Sept 12
> Tess08 Sept 12
> VRMDB Sept 13
> LavaPanda Sept 14
> Harleyy Sept 15
> Niksmommy Sept 15
> Gingmg Sept 16
> Faye5by5 Sept 17
> Dani_b Sept 18
> xkristyx Sept 18
> Michellebelle Sept 20
> Anotherbbypls Sept 20
> Bumbleberry Sept 21
> Jlg621 Sept 21
> Glovities Sept 22
> Xxemmyxx Sept 23
> Lilmisscaviar Sept 23
> Estarla Sept 24
> Hangryaf Sept 25
> Veganmum2be Sept 27
> Superfrizbee TBD
> Ftm2017 TBD
> KittyKat7210 TBD

Hi I'd like to join Im due 9/11/17


----------



## veganmum2be

Had a bit of pink tinged CM yesterday and today, today moreso. Period would have been due today so very anxious. It's completely different to my period though, but still I have a fear of the worst. I know it can be normal but it's still so scary. 

:(


----------



## ladybrown33

Congrats and welcome to everyone!! 

I just had my first appointment which included a scan yay!! baby is perfect with a little tiny heart that I could see. My due date has been changed to 9/12/17 if you could please update that for me wannanewbaby


----------



## wannanewbaby

I sure will congrats on the scan!! So glad all is good!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

veganmum2be said:


> Had a bit of pink tinged CM yesterday and today, today moreso. Period would have been due today so very anxious. It's completely different to my period though, but still I have a fear of the worst. I know it can be normal but it's still so scary.
> 
> :(

Vegan I had a bit of pink spotting the day of my period too. It happened just that day and hasn't come back since. Sometimes I think our bodies just try to have a period but the pregnancy hormones keep it from becoming full blown. I hope it goes away for you and that everything is well :hugs:

Congrats on a viable baby Ladybrown! :happydance:

My appointment is scheduled for this Friday morning but I don't think I'll get a scan until next week or the week after because I'm still fairly early yet. I was actually surprised they were able to get me in so quickly.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm out girls. Looks like I'm having a chemical. My tests are getting lighter and started on off very light bleeding/spotting &#128546; I'm gutted. 

Good luck with all the rest of your pregnancys xxxxx


----------



## kitty2385

I got my BFP today at 12DPO!!! Im still in shock. My EDD is 29th September :D


----------



## wannanewbaby

xkirstyx said:


> I'm out girls. Looks like I'm having a chemical. My tests are getting lighter and started on off very light bleeding/spotting &#128546; I'm gutted.
> 
> Good luck with all the rest of your pregnancys xxxxx

Xkristyx im so sorry :(


----------



## rockstarlove9

xkirstyx said:


> I'm out girls. Looks like I'm having a chemical. My tests are getting lighter and started on off very light bleeding/spotting &#128546; I'm gutted.
> 
> Good luck with all the rest of your pregnancys xxxxx

im sorry for your loss have you contacted the doctor maybe there is still some hope.


----------



## ladybrown33

Oh no Kirsty I'm so sorry

littlemisscaviar they will give me a scan at every appointment because I'm "advanced maternal age"

Kitty2385 welcome to the group


----------



## xkirstyx

Thanks girls. Just took another digital and it's now saying not pregnant. Xxx


----------



## Estarla

ladybrown: Congratulations on your scan, that's great news :happydance:



xkirstyx said:


> I'm out girls. Looks like I'm having a chemical. My tests are getting lighter and started on off very light bleeding/spotting &#128546; I'm gutted.
> 
> Good luck with all the rest of your pregnancys xxxxx

I'm so sorry to hear that.:cry:



kitty2385 said:


> I got my BFP today at 12DPO!!! Im still in shock. My EDD is 29th September :D

Congratulations and welcome :happydance:



Dani_b said:


> I've just got a BFP, and worked that I'll be due around 18th September

Congrats and welcome to you too :happydance:



glovities said:


> Cautiously expecting #3 9/22/17. Just got my positive on Friday. H&H 9 months to everyone!!!
> Only symptoms so far are sore boobs and missed period, but I have been spotting for a week now. I didn't spot with other pregnancies so that makes me nervous. I had a MC Sept 2016 at 5w5d, so just keeping everything crossed this time.

Congratulations and I really hope all is well.



veganmum2be said:


> Had a bit of pink tinged CM yesterday and today, today moreso. Period would have been due today so very anxious. It's completely different to my period though, but still I have a fear of the worst. I know it can be normal but it's still so scary.
> 
> :(

I hope everything is fine. :hugs:


----------



## Babybump2017

Just a quick one .. I live in the UK so under the NHS and I appreciate everything they do and the fact we get it for nothing don't get me wrong but my first appointment with a doctor even, isn't until Feb 7th let alone a scan or anything! I spoke to the doctor over the phone yesterday and said due to my history I think I should be kept a closer eye on and given at least one early scan to make sure everything is okay and she said there's nothing they can do, only push my 12 weeker back by a week! What is the point :( I only found out at my 12 week scan last time that the baby had died and the image I saw on that screen will haunt me for the rest of my life, I'm gonna be a wreck until that day and I cannot imagine what I'll be like ON the day through fear of seeing the same again! :( grr. Any other brits on here? I'll be 11 weeks before I even see a doctor, is that right?! Last time around I had a midwife come to my house literally days after I found out. This time it seems totally different. As I said I'm not complaining, just so nervous!!


----------



## jlg621

Kirsten I am so sorry. 

Welcome & Congrats to all the new ladies!!

Ladybrown congrats on the scan happy that all looks well!

I can't wait for my appointment in 3 weeks! Seems so far away!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm so sorry kirsty! I hope you end up with a rainbow soon xx

Welcome kitty!

Ladybrown - I didn't know that they gave you a scan at every appointment... I thought it was a dating and viability scan. That is good that they're keeping an eye on everything.

Babybump - I went through the same struggle. I had three early pregnancy losses before I finally had my rainbow baby and despite that they still would not get me in quickly. They pretty much told me that if I was going to miscarry it would happen anyways and that there was nothing they could do. I was told it was a "waste of time if I scheduled an appointment for a dead baby". Yes, those were their exact words. This is why I was surprised when they were able to get me in so quickly this time.


----------



## Babybump2017

Kirsty I am so so sorry my love... :( bless your heart.

Lilmiss that is disgusting! Actually saying that, my doctor said something similar on the phone yesterday she said if it's gonna happen it's gonna happen and a scan won't change anything. I was mad..... cheek of them is unreal sometimes! I just can't believe I'll be nearly 12 weeks by the time I even see a doctor!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Babybump2017 said:


> Just a quick one .. I live in the UK so under the NHS and I appreciate everything they do and the fact we get it for nothing don't get me wrong but my first appointment with a doctor even, isn't until Feb 7th let alone a scan or anything! I spoke to the doctor over the phone yesterday and said due to my history I think I should be kept a closer eye on and given at least one early scan to make sure everything is okay and she said there's nothing they can do, only push my 12 weeker back by a week! What is the point :( I only found out at my 12 week scan last time that the baby had died and the image I saw on that screen will haunt me for the rest of my life, I'm gonna be a wreck until that day and I cannot imagine what I'll be like ON the day through fear of seeing the same again! :( grr. Any other brits on here? I'll be 11 weeks before I even see a doctor, is that right?! Last time around I had a midwife come to my house literally days after I found out. This time it seems totally different. As I said I'm not complaining, just so nervous!!

I am also from the UK, they told me that I am not high risk due to the fact I have had less than 3 miscarriages, I only had my first appointment with a midwife today, I found out I was pregnant on December 9th! I won't get a scan until atleast 12 weeks aswell, it's really frustrating. So this time I paid for a private scan at 8weeks so I could see if there was a heartbeat. It was expensive but worth it. I was left completely alone when I was miscarrying with no support, sometimes I get really frustrated at the NHS, but other times I like them because I understand that it is free. I can't really help, but I can offer support because I'm going through the same things x


----------



## icegurl470

Time is going by so slow! My first Dr's appointment isn't until the 30th which should be around 9 weeks. my symptoms have been all over the place, some days I feel totally normal others I feel horrible. I started this week thinking my Dr's appointment was next week so now it feels like I went back in time a week


----------



## ladybrown33

I'm over 35 and I have type 2 diabetes so they like to monitor me closely and I hate every minute of it I do appreciate the first scan and maybe another in about 2 or 3 months. It feels very invasive


----------



## laura2lyn4

Facebook invites have been updated!! If anybody else wants to join send me your Facebook email addresses :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kirsten I am so sorry :( 

Welcome and Congrats to all the new bfps!

Ladybrown congrats on your scan!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

laura2lyn4 said:


> Facebook invites have been updated!! If anybody else wants to join send me your Facebook email addresses :)

does the invite get sent to that email address? I ask because its an old email address that i have no access to.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes thats where the invite goes to at least mine did


----------



## silvaheyes

I'd like to join the group but I have to get my post count up before I can post or message. lol

I'm due 9/15 which is funny because my daughter's bday is 9/11.

I had a miscarriage in Oct at 5 1/2 weeks so I'm extra paranoid and nervous this time although I have had two previous healthy pregnancies.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hello everyone sorry been MIA for a while it's been crazy here and I've been so sick! I'm also in Australia now but am a Brit - be thankful for your care in the UK it might be busy but it's safer! I'm scared of having a baby in OZ and considering coming back to uk for the birth....

Those that would like early scans and can't get them.....would you be able to afford a private one? Not ideal to pay but maybe an option?

My nausea is constant - I actually feel better when I've vomited!!! Hopefully it will calm down for us all soon. I hope you don't get HG lilmiss it's so debilitating!

Congrats to all the new :bfp: how exciting :happydance: 

Who works here? Trying to hide it is a bitch!!! Can't wait until USS so I can tell people :yellow:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Oh and I love the September sapphire idea for thread name that's pretty cool!


----------



## Estarla

kitty2385 said:


> I got my BFP today at 12DPO!!! Im still in shock. My EDD is 29th September :D

Congratulations :happydance:



Babybump2017 said:


> Just a quick one .. I live in the UK so under the NHS and I appreciate everything they do and the fact we get it for nothing don't get me wrong but my first appointment with a doctor even, isn't until Feb 7th let alone a scan or anything! I spoke to the doctor over the phone yesterday and said due to my history I think I should be kept a closer eye on and given at least one early scan to make sure everything is okay and she said there's nothing they can do, only push my 12 weeker back by a week! What is the point :( I only found out at my 12 week scan last time that the baby had died and the image I saw on that screen will haunt me for the rest of my life, I'm gonna be a wreck until that day and I cannot imagine what I'll be like ON the day through fear of seeing the same again! :( grr. Any other brits on here? I'll be 11 weeks before I even see a doctor, is that right?! Last time around I had a midwife come to my house literally days after I found out. This time it seems totally different. As I said I'm not complaining, just so nervous!!

I'm sorry to hear you're going through that. Sounds awful. :hugs:

I'm so scared of morning sickness. It hasn't kicked in just yet. I do feel queasy sometimes but it doesn't affect my daily tasks or anything yet. I'm a portrait photographer and my whole income relies on my performance ahh. Next week I have a big wedding to photograph and I'm really anxious. Any tips?


----------



## kitty2385

Babybump2017 said:


> Just a quick one .. I live in the UK so under the NHS and I appreciate everything they do and the fact we get it for nothing don't get me wrong but my first appointment with a doctor even, isn't until Feb 7th let alone a scan or anything! I spoke to the doctor over the phone yesterday and said due to my history I think I should be kept a closer eye on and given at least one early scan to make sure everything is okay and she said there's nothing they can do, only push my 12 weeker back by a week! What is the point :( I only found out at my 12 week scan last time that the baby had died and the image I saw on that screen will haunt me for the rest of my life, I'm gonna be a wreck until that day and I cannot imagine what I'll be like ON the day through fear of seeing the same again! :( grr. Any other brits on here? I'll be 11 weeks before I even see a doctor, is that right?h! Last time around I had a midwife come to my house literally days after I found out. This time it seems totally different. As I said I'm not complaining, just so nervous!!

Sadly that is how the nhs is when it comes to early pregnancy. Last time I saw a midwife at 8 weeks to start my notes and take my history and that was it till my 12 weeks scan. You could always go private for an early scan. Sorry you had to go through that last time at your scan x

September sapphires is a lovely name for the group :)

And for me... no symptoms at all here. Last time I had every one in the book but this time I feel totally "normal" whatever that is lol. I'm so excited I couldn't sleep last night haha


----------



## Jai_Jai

I'm so scared of morning sickness. It hasn't kicked in just yet. I do feel queasy sometimes but it doesn't affect my daily tasks or anything yet. I'm a portrait photographer and my whole income relies on my performance ahh. Next week I have a big wedding to photograph and I'm really anxious. Any tips?[/QUOTE said:

> Don't let yourself run on empty - Coke Zero or sprite is great keep water with you, cucumber is good and then dry crackers, salted crisps, rich tea/nice biscuits all to snack on normally works for a lot of women.... just see what you fancy and keep those snacks handy xx:kiss: congrats and good luck with the wedding photography x


----------



## dunibaby

laura2lyn4 said:


> Facebook invites have been updated!! If anybody else wants to join send me your Facebook email addresses :)

Hi, sorry but I don't see one. can you please resend?
[email protected]

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## glovities

I am feeling great today. The school that I work at is closed due to ice. I have been exercising, mostly yoga and leg and butt exercises. I don't exercise normally, but with each pregnancy I feel this sudden urge to be healthy and to work out. Who knows how long it will last, haha. Yesterday, I felt kind of sick and things were grossing me out more than normal. I'm excited for this pregnancy tho and hopefully I continue feeling good and doing yoga. I think the yoga helped me to conceive also. I haven't called the doctor yet, cos I know they won't want to see me for another couple months anyway. 
Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## kitty2385

I was just looking at prenatal vitamins and there are so many! Can anyone recommend a brand? X


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm definitely jealous of the NHS as an American, but I can see how there are some definite downsides too. I won't be seen until 8 weeks and won't have a scan at that appointment, but I'm not high risk.


----------



## DJ987

Hi ladies! 

Please can I join? Got my :bfp: yesterday at 11dpo, I think I'm due 30th September. :)


----------



## glovities

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm definitely jealous of the NHS as an American, but I can see how there are some definite downsides too. I won't be seen until 8 weeks and won't have a scan at that appointment, but I'm not high risk.

Why won't you have a scan at your first appointment? I had one with both of my other kids at the 8 week appt and made my appointment today and they said first I get the sono then I see the doctor.


----------



## Impatient27

I'd like to join too! Just got my BFP this morning at 13dpo. EDD according to the internet is September 28!


----------



## dunibaby

Starting to get nervous and excited, tomorrow is my first apt and u/s. per my LMP I am 7w4d but probably going to be a few days short of that, that's how its been in the past. The nerves are very different this time around and I do not know how to explain it. But having an MC in 2014 then having my rainbow in 2015 and now getting another chance to give my little girl a best-friend for life is amazing...


----------



## MrsKChicago

glovities said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I'm definitely jealous of the NHS as an American, but I can see how there are some definite downsides too. I won't be seen until 8 weeks and won't have a scan at that appointment, but I'm not high risk.
> 
> Why won't you have a scan at your first appointment? I had one with both of my other kids at the 8 week appt and made my appointment today and they said first I get the sono then I see the doctor.Click to expand...

There isn't really a medical reason to have one since I'm clear on my dates. They offered me one last time just because I was clearly nervous, but even if they offer again, they contract out their in office scans to another company and they're only there certain days, and last time they didn't accept my insurance. So aside from a quick scan by a midwife at my last appointment to confirm he was head down, all my scans are done off site. If I do get an early one, I'll have to make a separate appointment. Otherwise I'll just wait for the NT scan.


----------



## kat132

got my BFP 2 days ago. Due around the 27th of september :happydance:

i am just nervous about all the morning sickness etc starting. I didnt have any sickness with my 1st 2, both boys. i hope this one is the same :thumbup:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi everyone! Happy to meet you all :hi:
I'm due somewhere between 26th & 29th September with no3! Based on the date I ovulated it'd be 26th but according to period dates it'd be 29th...I know midwife will go with 29th so put me down for that for now please - they'll probably change it at scan anyway!!! 
I got my :bfp: on Friday at 10dpo after 8 months of trying so very excited! :happydance:
I've got 2 boys already - 3 & 5 <3


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry i havent added anyone today im doing really poorly with the nausea i was up all night and have been feeling terrible all day i promise as soon as i start feeling better i will update the list. Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats


----------



## Mearly12

I'd like to join! EDD 9/06/17

My ultrasound is on Monday the 1/23 so I'll be 7w5d then, so nervous!

So scared nothing will in be in there!


----------



## kitty2385

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm definitely jealous of the NHS as an American, but I can see how there are some definite downsides too. I won't be seen until 8 weeks and won't have a scan at that appointment, but I'm not high risk.

Your jealous of the NHS but I'm jealous that you live in Chicago! We went in 2014 and I loved it there. I felt so comfortable in the city and like I'd been there in a previous life lol x


----------



## bumbleberry

With the NHS it's also a bit of a postcode lottery. 

I saw my GP yesterday and he's referred me to the obstetrician at the hospital for my care this time as I'm high risk so I hope to hear something soon and will get a earlier scan.


----------



## peach81

Good morning, ladies. I got my BFP two days ago at 10 DPO, and I'm due on the 28th. I'm still a little nervous and anxious to get past the next two weeks.


----------



## Impatient27

Peach we are due date buddies!! I'm anxious too... hopefully we have sticky beans!! 

I feel like a truck ran over me today. I'm so exhausted and achy... and I have weird carpal tunnel pain in my wrist. Is that a pregnancy thing?

On the scans note - I wasn't able to get into my OB's office til 8 weeks either. But they have this prenatal class that I'm going to next week where they introduce you to their office and do all the "don't eat this" "make sure to exercise" things. 

Does anyone here do prenatal yoga? Or have you done it for previous pregnancies? I'm wondering if it's worth it!


----------



## kitty2385

I fancy trying yoga too but I've never done it before. I usually go to the gym every other day but I haven't been since I got my BFP on Tuesday and I need to get over my nerves and just go!


----------



## AshNAmber

Hey ladies :hi: Can I join in on the fun. I am officially 5wks today :happydance: EDD is looking like Sept 21st. I go for first ultrasound on the first. I hope everyone is having a great day. :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Kitty, you'll have to come back some time! I love it, but I was born and raised here so of course it feels like home. I've spent some time in the UK but I haven't been to Manchester. 

Impatient, carpal tunnel can be a pregnancy thing. 

I think prenatal yoga is a good idea. I did regular yoga for awhile until it got too hard to match up schedules with my brother's wife, and as long as you pay attention to your body and don't push it, it's nice gentle exercise. I don't think there are any studios near me that do prenatal yoga, unfortunately.


----------



## Babybump2017

Ladies .. help. I'm 7 weeks today and I feel so rubbish! 

Never had this last time around ... 

So I keep getting cramps but I've had no blood since my spotting a few weeks back which I now believe was IB. I guess this is what's happening.. the pregnacare vitamins contain iron = the iron constipated = trapped wind and failure to poop = cramping!!! 

It's awful. I did put it down to everything stretching at first as the pain has never been on one side, it's been all over! Then I thought round ligament pain? But I heard constipation is a common early pregnancy complaint and it can lead to this awful pains so I'm kinda glad I feel like I got to the bottom of it BUT in 2 minds whether to stop taking the tablets and look into something else... 

Any ideas?


----------



## jlg621

Babybump2017 said:


> Ladies .. help. I'm 7 weeks today and I feel so rubbish!
> 
> Never had this last time around ...
> 
> So I keep getting cramps but I've had no blood since my spotting a few weeks back which I now believe was IB. I guess this is what's happening.. the pregnacare vitamins contain iron = the iron constipated = trapped wind and failure to poop = cramping!!!
> 
> It's awful. I did put it down to everything stretching at first as the pain has never been on one side, it's been all over! Then I thought round ligament pain? But I heard constipation is a common early pregnancy complaint and it can lead to this awful pains so I'm kinda glad I feel like I got to the bottom of it BUT in 2 minds whether to stop taking the tablets and look into something else...
> 
> Any ideas?

HI I have IBS-C which is awful so I feel your pain. Try eating a high fiber diet this week. Try to get at least 18-25 grams of fiber a day. I do this daily and it's amazing the difference. But be sure to do natural fibers through fruits veggies and grains bc that works best.


----------



## peach81

Impatient27 said:


> Peach we are due date buddies!! I'm anxious too... hopefully we have sticky beans!!

Me too! Taking it one day at a time. Whatever happens, happens.



> I feel like a truck ran over me today. I'm so exhausted and achy... and I have weird carpal tunnel pain in my wrist. Is that a pregnancy thing?

I was super tired the last few days, but I'm actually pretty wired today. Of course, I just had a fantastic (!) afternoon struggling with brake issues at a local dealership service shop, so that's probably why I don't feel so tired today.

I haven't made any appointments just yet. I'd rather wait until I hit six weeks. I like to space out my milestones to plan for; it's kind of like a coping mechanism for the 1st tri anxiety.


----------



## kitty2385

There is a yoga class at my gym today and I'm thinking about it. I've been quite hard core at the gym the past few months and since I got my BFP on Tuesday I haven't been at all because I'm scared! It's really silly! I have a personal trainer every Monday so I will be telling him I'm pregnant just to be safe when I see him. Im so nervous about it all!


----------



## Tess08

Hi everyone!

How you all keeping? I've been feeling quite sick the past week so haven't found time to come on and catch up with u all lol. I feel like I'm getting some pains down low on either side of my tummy. Was a. It worried but my old friend google told me it'd just things starting to expand to get ready for bubs growing! Anyone else feeling this? X


----------



## kittykat7210

Tess08 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> How you all keeping? I've been feeling quite sick the past week so haven't found time to come on and catch up with u all lol. I feel like I'm getting some pains down low on either side of my tummy. Was a. It worried but my old friend google told me it'd just things starting to expand to get ready for bubs growing! Anyone else feeling this? X

Yeh I have loads of this!! I had a scan and the tech said there was nothing to be causing pain apart from expansion, it does get quite sore though, definitely still bareable but really achy!!


----------



## Tess08

kittykat7210 said:


> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> How you all keeping? I've been feeling quite sick the past week so haven't found time to come on and catch up with u all lol. I feel like I'm getting some pains down low on either side of my tummy. Was a. It worried but my old friend google told me it'd just things starting to expand to get ready for bubs growing! Anyone else feeling this? X
> 
> Yeh I have loads of this!! I had a scan and the tech said there was nothing to be causing pain apart from expansion, it does get quite sore though, definitely still bareable but really achy!!Click to expand...

Phew that really makes me feel better lol. It's not a crampy feeling but just more like very slight sharp pains. I remember getting them with my daughter but I think it happened later on! Defo wasn't as early as 6/7 weeks x


----------



## AshNAmber

Tess08 said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> How you all keeping? I've been feeling quite sick the past week so haven't found time to come on and catch up with u all lol. I feel like I'm getting some pains down low on either side of my tummy. Was a. It worried but my old friend google told me it'd just things starting to expand to get ready for bubs growing! Anyone else feeling this? X
> 
> Yeh I have loads of this!! I had a scan and the tech said there was nothing to be causing pain apart from expansion, it does get quite sore though, definitely still bareable but really achy!!Click to expand...
> 
> Phew that really makes me feel better lol. It's not a crampy feeling but just more like very slight sharp pains. I remember getting them with my daughter but I think it happened later on! Defo wasn't as early as 6/7 weeks xClick to expand...

I'm 5wk +1 and been having mostly back pain and light cramping on the left side. Like you said thanks to good ole google to makes me feel better when I see other people have had the same thing around this time. I'm extra nervous since this is my first pregnancy :wacko::happydance: I'm just trying to roll with it.. Telling my parents today <3


----------



## kittykat7210

Tess08 said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> How you all keeping? I've been feeling quite sick the past week so haven't found time to come on and catch up with u all lol. I feel like I'm getting some pains down low on either side of my tummy. Was a. It worried but my old friend google told me it'd just things starting to expand to get ready for bubs growing! Anyone else feeling this? X
> 
> Yeh I have loads of this!! I had a scan and the tech said there was nothing to be causing pain apart from expansion, it does get quite sore though, definitely still bareable but really achy!!Click to expand...
> 
> Phew that really makes me feel better lol. It's not a crampy feeling but just more like very slight sharp pains. I remember getting them with my daughter but I think it happened later on! Defo wasn't as early as 6/7 weeks xClick to expand...

Yeh a sharp stab by pain is exactly how I would describe it!!


----------



## Estarla

I've had cramping from 8DPO, getting all types of little cramps here and there. Started with cramps in the lower left now they're gone and I get other cramps, mainly at night. Not even at 5 weeks yet &#128516;

Welcome to everyone who got their bfps in the last few days and congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Estarla

I found out 8 days ago and am slowly calming down a little. Sometimes I forget that I'm pregnant and just get on with my day haha. It's my first pregnancy but stressing won't help so I try and just trust Mother Nature.


----------



## kittykat7210

I found out over 5 weeks ago and I've still not calmed down XD in the good hours with out sickness I also forget I'm pregnant, then I realise and start grinning like a madwoman XD


----------



## Tess08

Thanks ladies! It's so glad being able to speak to other people who are going through the same thing so I know it's probably just normal! I don't have my midwife appointment until next thurs! Feel like I've waited forever. Have you all seen a midwife? X


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok ladies i believe i got all the new ladies added to the group sorry it took so long but im feeling so much better these last 2 days hopefully this means the worse of my nausea is over. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## ladybrown33

I'm sleepy all day all night and working Mon-Friday has become torture I just want my bed! I was like this last time and it stopped around 13 weeks but that seems like a million miles away.


----------



## kitty2385

I have no symptoms still. I was quite pleased to feel a bit sick about 10 minutes ago actually haha. Being pleased about that will change soon I'm sure! 

I won't see a midwife until a booking appointment at around 8 weeks.


----------



## bumbleberry

I've just had a call from the nurse at the hospital to book an early scan, I've arranged it for next Friday as I'll just be over 6 weeks :) it feels a little more real now and I have something to look forward to. I'm trying to remain positive!

Symptom wise I feel ok till about 3pm ish and then I start to feel yucky. Have been sick twice in the evenings this week. But I've lost my appetite, think that could be the tablets I'm on though. Plus I'm tired most days.


----------



## AshNAmber

bumbleberry said:


> I've just had a call from the nurse at the hospital to book an early scan, I've arranged it for next Friday as I'll just be over 6 weeks :) it feels a little more real now and I have something to look forward to. I'm trying to remain positive!
> 
> Symptom wise I feel ok till about 3pm ish and then I start to feel yucky. Have been sick twice in the evenings this week. But I've lost my appetite, think that could be the tablets I'm on though. Plus I'm tired most days.

Hey Bumbleberry we are due date buddies :happydance::happydance:

I very rarely ever want to eat. I have no appetite at all. I usually just look at the time and say ok I need to eat something. I feel drained most of the day and my back hurts. . I bet your excited about your scan. Mine isn't until the first :wacko: Stay positive. I keep trying to tell myself that. That's another reason I'm glad I can come here and talk. I think its going to really really hit me is when we hear our mini me's heart beat.


----------



## icegurl470

My first appointment is in 10 days, I should be around 9 weeks. I called and they said it will include an u/s with a small portable u/s machine right in the office, so I'm hoping we see the heartbeat and everything. I'm literally counting down the days. I'm a little nervous but mostly just excited. Even though I've been through this twice before and never had a any problems it still just doesn't seem real. I'm also experiencing food aversions, I have to force myself to eat sometimes. I've lost a couple pounds, but that was the case with my first two pregnancies and I still managed to gain 35lbs in the 2nd half :haha: so I don't think that will be an issue!


----------



## Impatient27

AshNAmber said:


> I very rarely ever want to eat. I have no appetite at all. I usually just look at the time and say ok I need to eat something. I feel drained most of the day and my back hurts. . I bet your excited about your scan. Mine isn't until the first :wacko: Stay positive. I keep trying to tell myself that. That's another reason I'm glad I can come here and talk. I think its going to really really hit me is when we hear our mini me's heart beat.

I'm feeling like this too - no appetite, at least not until evening, and so exhausted... only two and a half weeks until the first! You can do it!


----------



## AshNAmber

Impatient27 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> I very rarely ever want to eat. I have no appetite at all. I usually just look at the time and say ok I need to eat something. I feel drained most of the day and my back hurts. . I bet your excited about your scan. Mine isn't until the first :wacko: Stay positive. I keep trying to tell myself that. That's another reason I'm glad I can come here and talk. I think its going to really really hit me is when we hear our mini me's heart beat.
> 
> I'm feeling like this too - no appetite, at least not until evening, and so exhausted... only two and a half weeks until the first! You can do it!Click to expand...

:coffee: This is worse than the TWW :haha: :coffee:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I haven't seen my midwife yet either. I'm looking forward to it. 

We're seeing the whole family Sunday so we may tell them then. I'm a little nervous because it would be before an appointment, but the symptoms I'm having are reassuring.


----------



## bumbleberry

AshNAmber said:


> bumbleberry said:
> 
> 
> I've just had a call from the nurse at the hospital to book an early scan, I've arranged it for next Friday as I'll just be over 6 weeks :) it feels a little more real now and I have something to look forward to. I'm trying to remain positive!
> 
> Symptom wise I feel ok till about 3pm ish and then I start to feel yucky. Have been sick twice in the evenings this week. But I've lost my appetite, think that could be the tablets I'm on though. Plus I'm tired most days.
> 
> Hey Bumbleberry we are due date buddies :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I very rarely ever want to eat. I have no appetite at all. I usually just look at the time and say ok I need to eat something. I feel drained most of the day and my back hurts. . I bet your excited about your scan. Mine isn't until the first :wacko: Stay positive. I keep trying to tell myself that. That's another reason I'm glad I can come here and talk. I think its going to really really hit me is when we hear our mini me's heart beat.Click to expand...

Yay :happydance: 

Yes I'm like that with eating at the moment and nothing really excites me with food! Which is not me at all!! I'm munching on rice cakes half the time. 

My back hurts when I'm asleep and my hips, that could be my age though :lol: 

I can't wait for scan now. Seeing and hearing the heartbeat is amazing :)


----------



## Estarla

kittykat7210 said:


> I found out over 5 weeks ago and I've still not calmed down XD in the good hours with out sickness I also forget I'm pregnant, then I realise and start grinning like a madwoman XD

Awww that's nice! 



Tess08 said:


> Thanks ladies! It's so glad being able to speak to other people who are going through the same thing so I know it's probably just normal! I don't have my midwife appointment until next thurs! Feel like I've waited forever. Have you all seen a midwife? X

I won't see anyone until I'm 6.5 weeks - which I'm okay with now. I was a little concerned at first but now I think it's okay. 



wannanewbaby said:


> Ok ladies i believe i got all the new ladies added to the group sorry it took so long but im feeling so much better these last 2 days hopefully this means the worse of my nausea is over. Hope everyone else is doing well.

I hope the nausea gets better for you from now on! 



ladybrown33 said:


> I'm sleepy all day all night and working Mon-Friday has become torture I just want my bed! I was like this last time and it stopped around 13 weeks but that seems like a million miles away.

I feel you. I'm working from home most of the time and accidentally fell asleep yesterday at 2pm and couldn't get up anymore until dinner time :haha:


----------



## Samantha1991

Hey everyone can i join. Im due on the 24th with baby #4


----------



## kitty2385

Its the same here for my appetite. I'm eating soup mostly as it's just easier to get in and not have to think about it. 
My first scan will be at 12 weeks and it is the week of my birthday :)


----------



## AshNAmber

bumbleberry said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumbleberry said:
> 
> 
> I've just had a call from the nurse at the hospital to book an early scan, I've arranged it for next Friday as I'll just be over 6 weeks :) it feels a little more real now and I have something to look forward to. I'm trying to remain positive!
> 
> Symptom wise I feel ok till about 3pm ish and then I start to feel yucky. Have been sick twice in the evenings this week. But I've lost my appetite, think that could be the tablets I'm on though. Plus I'm tired most days.
> 
> Hey Bumbleberry we are due date buddies :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I very rarely ever want to eat. I have no appetite at all. I usually just look at the time and say ok I need to eat something. I feel drained most of the day and my back hurts. . I bet your excited about your scan. Mine isn't until the first :wacko: Stay positive. I keep trying to tell myself that. That's another reason I'm glad I can come here and talk. I think its going to really really hit me is when we hear our mini me's heart beat.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay :happydance:
> 
> Yes I'm like that with eating at the moment and nothing really excites me with food! Which is not me at all!! I'm munching on rice cakes half the time.
> 
> My back hurts when I'm asleep and my hips, that could be my age though :lol:
> 
> I can't wait for scan now. Seeing and hearing the heartbeat is amazing :)Click to expand...


I been having smoothies here the last few days. Yesterday was the first day that my back didn't hurt to much. 

Today I find I'm quite gassy :haha: :wacko: and my back is aching just a little bit and I have a little cramping on my left side. I have cyst in my left ovary so I'm guess that is what's acting up :shrug:

I work in the lab at the hospital so it's hard not to make them draw me so I can keep checking my numbers. I just made them do it 
Wednesday :-= so trying to wait at least till next Wednesday to make them do it again :haha: . It's really ridiculous but I'm so nervous.

I know telling your family is so exciting and nerve wrecking all at the same time being so early on but, man the reactions are so awesome. I just told my parents last night. My mom started screaming and crying (happy of course) My dad cried and I videoed the whole thing and sent a group text to the rest of my family with the video attached and my phone was going crazy with my aunts telling me they were crying and such. It's awesome. 

I'm so excited that you get to do your scan early :happydance: I can' wait to hear about the heart beat and then I'll know I only have one more week for mine :happydance:


----------



## glovities

I had an ectopic Friday. Im doing ok. Just wanted to let you know to change my bfp.


----------



## Stargazer33

kitty2385 said:


> Its the same here for my appetite. I'm eating soup mostly as it's just easier to get in and not have to think about it.
> My first scan will be at 12 weeks and it is the week of my birthday :)


Hi:flower: I got my Bfp on the same day as you:winkwink: I'm due in end of September. Unless I get a different date from my first appointment.


----------



## wannanewbaby

glovities said:


> I had an ectopic Friday. Im doing ok. Just wanted to let you know to change my bfp.

So sorry to hear this :(


----------



## jlg621

glovities said:


> I had an ectopic Friday. Im doing ok. Just wanted to let you know to change my bfp.

I'm am so sorry glovities.


----------



## AshNAmber

glovities said:


> I had an ectopic Friday. Im doing ok. Just wanted to let you know to change my bfp.

Im sorry love :hugs:


----------



## kitty2385

So sorry glovities :( hugs xx

Stargazer congrats :) so exciting isn't it x


----------



## AlbaAngel24

Good day ladies, just got my bfp today! My estimated due date iso Sept.27th- my daughters birthday . Happy and healthy 9 months to all!


----------



## Babybump2017

Glovities I'm so sorry my love :( thinking of you. Xxx

Congratulations albaangel :bfp:
I have a question - since we're all around the same mark. I guess by now we're all taking prenatal vitamins? I'm on pregnacare original. They're giving me terrible constipation and trapped wind! Which is then causing the most ridiculous cramps, and last night I had awful backache which didn't shift no matter the position I was in! Right across my bum/lower back! I've had absolutely zero spotting. But I'm going out of my mind with worry here. 

Please say someone else feels similar to me ? I am so tempted to book an early scan but I don't want to tempt fate as I had one at the EPU last time at 8 weeks seeing a tiny baby with a perfect HB and then obviously 12 weeks the baby had died and the image will haunt me forever! I don't even see a midwife for the first time until Feb 7th, & don't know what to do between now and then!!! I'm so scared. Anyone? :(


----------



## jlg621

Babybump2017 said:


> Glovities I'm so sorry my love :( thinking of you. Xxx
> 
> Congratulations albaangel :bfp:
> I have a question - since we're all around the same mark. I guess by now we're all taking prenatal vitamins? I'm on pregnacare original. They're giving me terrible constipation and trapped wind! Which is then causing the most ridiculous cramps, and last night I had awful backache which didn't shift no matter the position I was in! Right across my bum/lower back! I've had absolutely zero spotting. But I'm going out of my mind with worry here.
> 
> Please say someone else feels similar to me ? I am so tempted to book an early scan but I don't want to tempt fate as I had one at the EPU last time at 8 weeks seeing a tiny baby with a perfect HB and then obviously 12 weeks the baby had died and the image will haunt me forever! I don't even see a midwife for the first time until Feb 7th, & don't know what to do between now and then!!! I'm so scared. Anyone? :(

Hey babybump! I am actually calling my doctor tomorrow for an early scan. I have had this weird dull ache on the lower right side of my abdomen. I would equate it to ovulation pain. I am 5 weeks and a couple days. Well it started at night 3 days ago and then again at night the next day. But last night I went to sleep and it woke me up twice and still off and on today. I'm worried and want piece of mind so I'm going to schedule something tomorrow. I havent had any spotting but I'm worried. It isn't the same pain you describe but it's still worrying me. If it is just constipation pains you are having try adding more natural fiber to your diet. Like 18-20 grams a day and see if that helps. I have ibs-c and that saves my life. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## kittykat7210

Babybump2017 said:


> Glovities I'm so sorry my love :( thinking of you. Xxx
> 
> Congratulations albaangel :bfp:
> I have a question - since we're all around the same mark. I guess by now we're all taking prenatal vitamins? I'm on pregnacare original. They're giving me terrible constipation and trapped wind! Which is then causing the most ridiculous cramps, and last night I had awful backache which didn't shift no matter the position I was in! Right across my bum/lower back! I've had absolutely zero spotting. But I'm going out of my mind with worry here.
> 
> Please say someone else feels similar to me ? I am so tempted to book an early scan but I don't want to tempt fate as I had one at the EPU last time at 8 weeks seeing a tiny baby with a perfect HB and then obviously 12 weeks the baby had died and the image will haunt me forever! I don't even see a midwife for the first time until Feb 7th, & don't know what to do between now and then!!! I'm so scared. Anyone? :(

I'm having loads of pain with zero spotting as well, I think it's normal, it always goes away with... Gas release XD, I've also seen alive baby then dead baby honey, it's unlikely to happen again, many woman have at least one miscarriage, doesn't mean that it will happen again, although I am fully aware of the fear, I also have loads of fear, I think I will be in fear for the rest of my child's life, scared something will happen, but you should try and enjoy your pregnancy, even though I know how hard it is &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Babybump2017

Jlg- let us know if you manage to get something booked in! I'm sure everything is okay. Keep us posted :) 

Kittykat I think your reply was exactly what I needed to read, thanks so much girl! I just can't shake the feeling at the moment. Despite FEELING sick almost daily and actually being sick yesterday, extreme tiredness and no appetite, I'm even struggling this time to believe there's a baby in there. I know that's natural because we can't feel movements yet and of course haven't seen it yet. I hope and pray we both see different this time! Everyone keeps saying to me it's unlikely to happen again... I hope more than anything!


----------



## kitty2385

Hugs to you both feeling cramps and pain. I'm wishing you both the best and im sure it's all fine in there for you and tiny beans :)

I've managed to convince myself I'm having twins haha. No twins in the family or anything but my nausea is so strong and so soon and tonight I was sat crying my eyes out watching the voice! I've literally not cried in month and now hysterical over a tv show hahaha!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

So sorry to hear Glovities... as a mother of angels I can understand how you feel :hugs:

Congrats Alba and welcome!

Jlg - I have had that kind of pain in all of my pregnancies, always on one side. Fearing it was ectopic I had early scans but all they found was a corpus luteum cyst. Most likely that is the cause of that pain since the corpus luteum is what nourishes the baby until the placenta takes over. I would get a scan for peace of mind but wanted to let you know ahead of time that it isn't always something bad :hugs2:

Babybump - I'm taking gummy prenatals and taking an iron supplement in tablet form because I can't swallow those horse pills of vitamins and the chewable prenatals with iron in them leaves a horrible taste in my mouth that ramps up my morning sickness. The iron tablets don't seem to make me as constipated either. Maybe ask your doctor about taking a probiotic... they are known for helping to keep you regular.

AFM I've had spotting again today. It was pink in the morning but now it is brown mixed in my cm. Having some cramping too but I almost always have cramping. Trying to take it easy today and drinking lots of fluids. Anyone else had spotting and everything turned out ok? Spotting is very unusual for me. Even when I miscarried I didn't have spotting until weeks after it was confirmed that the baby didn't have a hb.


----------



## bumbleberry

:hugs: glovities, take care lovely :flower:

Kittykat...I understand the fear all too well and you're right it never fully goes away even as your babies get older! This is my 6th pregnancy and I decided straight away that I was going to enjoy it as much as I can and try not to worry over every little thing this time (easier said than done!) but I have found that by doing this time is passing a little quicker this time round so that's a bonus :) 

Kitty2385... my OH keeps taunting me saying we're having twins or triplets! No family history of them, but keeps saying as I'm older there's a higher possibility?!?


----------



## AlbaAngel24

Babybump2017 said:


> Glovities I'm so sorry my love :( thinking of you. Xxx
> 
> Congratulations albaangel :bfp:
> I have a question - since we're all around the same mark. I guess by now we're all taking prenatal vitamins? I'm on pregnacare original. They're giving me terrible constipation and trapped wind! Which is then causing the most ridiculous cramps, and last night I had awful backache which didn't shift no matter the position I was in! Right across my bum/lower back! I've had absolutely zero spotting. But I'm going out of my mind with worry here.
> 
> Please say someone else feels similar to me ? I am so tempted to book an early scan but I don't want to tempt fate as I had one at the EPU last time at 8 weeks seeing a tiny baby with a perfect HB and then obviously 12 weeks the baby had died and the image will haunt me forever! I don't even see a midwife for the first time until Feb 7th, & don't know what to do between now and then!!! I'm so scared. Anyone? :(

Thank you! Congrats to you as well. I'm taking PregVit as a Prenatal. I have had a lot of gas and bloating.. pulling feeling in my tummy. I think a lot of this is natural but it is so easy to worry. Try to not think about it to much - I'm sure we'll be fine!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

If there's iron in the prenatals they could definitely be causing constipation and all the related pains. I just bought some gummy prenatals because mine aren't agreeing with me. Hopefully I can keep up with them better if I think they're dessert ;)


----------



## Tess08

lilmisscaviar said:


> So sorry to hear Glovities... as a mother of angels I can understand how you feel :hugs:
> 
> Congrats Alba and welcome!
> 
> Jlg - I have had that kind of pain in all of my pregnancies, always on one side. Fearing it was ectopic I had early scans but all they found was a corpus luteum cyst. Most likely that is the cause of that pain since the corpus luteum is what nourishes the baby until the placenta takes over. I would get a scan for peace of mind but wanted to let you know ahead of time that it isn't always something bad :hugs2:
> 
> Babybump - I'm taking gummy prenatals and taking an iron supplement in tablet form because I can't swallow those horse pills of vitamins and the chewable prenatals with iron in them leaves a horrible taste in my mouth that ramps up my morning sickness. The iron tablets don't seem to make me as constipated either. Maybe ask your doctor about taking a probiotic... they are known for helping to keep you regular.
> 
> AFM I've had spotting again today. It was pink in the morning but now it is brown mixed in my cm. Having some cramping too but I almost always have cramping. Trying to take it easy today and drinking lots of fluids. Anyone else had spotting and everything turned out ok? Spotting is very unusual for me. Even when I miscarried I didn't have spotting until weeks after it was confirmed that the baby didn't have a hb.

Yes I at having spotting and it's really freaking me out!! I'm not getting any pains but I've had spotting 3 times now in the past 2 weeks. I have an erosion on my cervix which has caused me to spot randomly before but obviously now that I'm pregnant it's freaking me out!! I'm not seeing my midwife until thurs n I don't know what to do in the mean time... x


----------



## AshNAmber

AlbaAngel24 said:


> Good day ladies, just got my bfp today! My estimated due date iso Sept.27th- my daughters birthday . Happy and healthy 9 months to all!


:happydance: Congrats and welcome Alba :happydance:



Babybump2017 said:


> Glovities I'm so sorry my love :( thinking of you. Xxx
> 
> Congratulations albaangel :bfp:
> I have a question - since we're all around the same mark. I guess by now we're all taking prenatal vitamins? I'm on pregnacare original. They're giving me terrible constipation and trapped wind! Which is then causing the most ridiculous cramps, and last night I had awful backache which didn't shift no matter the position I was in! Right across my bum/lower back! I've had absolutely zero spotting. But I'm going out of my mind with worry here.
> 
> Please say someone else feels similar to me ? I am so tempted to book an early scan but I don't want to tempt fate as I had one at the EPU last time at 8 weeks seeing a tiny baby with a perfect HB and then obviously 12 weeks the baby had died and the image will haunt me forever! I don't even see a midwife for the first time until Feb 7th, & don't know what to do between now and then!!! I'm so scared. Anyone? :(


Hey BabyBump. I take one a day prenatal, 600mg calcium and a 450cmg of folic acid. My back hurts ALL THE TIME!!!!and I am always gassy :dohh::dohh:
I have a cyst in my left ovary that's 8.8 x 8.1 x 8.4 cm :wacko: and so I'm almost always achy on that side. I had a scan at 4wks because of the cramping on my left side and I was leaving to go on a long road trip and they didn't see an ectopic and of course they didn't see my little bean at 4wks. however they did tell me my lining was 12mm and everything looked good and healthy. I have had no spotting and just chalking the back pain up as growing pains and I know my left side aches from the cyst. This is my first ever pregnancy :cloud9: . I've tried off and on for 8yrs to have a little one so everything freaks me out and I'm so scared to lose my little bean :cry: I hope this makes you feel better. I go for my next scan on the 1st and I'll be 7wks :happydance:

AFM: Yesterday was a great hormonal wreck! I started off with picking a fight with my BF and then when he called me to ask me what was wrong with me. I then started crying hysterically asking why is he yelling at me :wacko: . He was so confused and was like why are you crying and I said i don't know I just feel like crying and he then says "my poor babe is hormonal" and apologizes that I have to go through that :wacko: . I was also at work and the ladies found it entertaining :dohh: . To think this is just the start of this :wacko: 

Have any of you ladies have any fits yet?


----------



## Babybump2017

Good luck ashnamber! Bet you can't wait to see a little peanut in there!

Update from me - I decided to call my GP this morning and she gave me an appointment for this morning. I told her that I've been having cramps both in my stomach and back. She said stomach cramps are normal it's just your bodies way of telling you it's making room to accommodate baby (which I guess we all know but it's nice to hear from a doctor!) and the back pain I was honest with her and said it was unbearable at times and she kindly reminded me that my uterus tilts back, which is putting great pressure on my back passage as everything expands so she put the back pain down to this plus the iron in the prenatals constipating me as I knew... she said as long as there's no blood which touch wood there hasn't been it seems okay. She said the fact I feel so ill with this damn chest infection tells her most of what she needed to know which made me feel better. 

She's also brought my first midwife appointment forward from 7th Feb to tomorrow afternoon which has made me feel better too... 

Hope everyone is feeling okay x


----------



## icegurl470

I am 8 weeks today based on LMP, my first drs appointment is in 7 days! I cant wait! I ovulate late in my cycle so I'm a little worried it may be too early to see the heartbeat on the u/s. She said they use a small portable u/s machine in the office and I got the impression that its not as good as a hospital u/s machine.. I have plenty of symptoms, no spotting and I swear, even though they say its not possible, I've felt little popcorn pops on my left side, so I think everything is okay, I just need that reassurance. I don't want to cause unnecessary worry if its just a little too early to get a clear picture, but I also cant wait any longer! What do you ladies think? Even if baby is, lets say, really only 8 weeks 3 days or something like that, do you think I will be able to see the heartbeat?


----------



## ladybrown33

icegurl470 said:


> I am 8 weeks today based on LMP, my first drs appointment is in 7 days! I cant wait! I ovulate late in my cycle so I'm a little worried it may be too early to see the heartbeat on the u/s. She said they use a small portable u/s machine in the office and I got the impression that its not as good as a hospital u/s machine.. I have plenty of symptoms, no spotting and I swear, even though they say its not possible, I've felt little popcorn pops on my left side, so I think everything is okay, I just need that reassurance. I don't want to cause unnecessary worry if its just a little too early to get a clear picture, but I also cant wait any longer! What do you ladies think? Even if baby is, lets say, really only 8 weeks 3 days or something like that, do you think I will be able to see the heartbeat?

I have seen heartbeat a 6 weeks 0 days with both of my pregnancies you should definitely see a heartbeat by 8 weeks


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think you're good at 8 weeks. I had an US with my first around 9 weeks and there was no trouble hearing a heartbeat.


----------



## kitty2385

Omg I'm so grumpy! That's all I have to say really lol!


----------



## bumbleberry

kitty2385 said:


> Omg I'm so grumpy! That's all I have to say really lol!

Haha yep that's me too, I barely spoke to anyone at work today and my OH says I keep speaking to him in "that voice" :rofl:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

*Tess* - My appointment was supposed to be last Friday but was cancelled and I am not able to get in now until the end of this week. I'm really concerned about the spotting. It is probably nothing but I won't rest until I see a little hb flickering on the screen. I really hope we both are able to get a scan and get some answers :hugs:

*Icegurl* - You should definitely be able to see a hb by 8 weeks! I was able to see a hb by 7 weeks in previous pregnancies. Good luck! (btw I've also felt some little popcorn like flutters that are NOT gas... I think it is very possible to feel movement early if you're very in tune with your body :flower: )

*Kitty* - Me too! I barked at DH today for no reason really. He was trying to be nice but I just wasn't in the talking mood...


----------



## melissaelaine

Hi all! I am Melissa and am excited to join you all! I am tentatively pregnant with #2 after a frozen embryo transfer on January 9. My due date should be September 27 based on calculators I have found. I have had two blood tests and one more scheduled in one week. My first (a son who I call Peach on here) is almost 19 months old. We got pregnant with him after our first IVF cycle in September 2014. Wow. It doesn't feel like three years ago! 

Anyway, I have a lot of catching up to do and am going to see if I can find the facebook group. I am still in my June 2015 facebook group and I love those girls!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Today was crazy busy but got my insurance worked out so now my first appt is next monday i will be right at 9 weeks then and cant wait to see the baby!!


----------



## kitty2385

Well I'm glad it's not just me that is a grumpy B! I'm phoning the doctors when they open to ask about swapping my anti depressants. I've been on these ones for 13 years but I can't take them during pregnancy and I really need something so I can function lol.


----------



## AshNAmber

melissaelaine said:


> Hi all! I am Melissa and am excited to join you all! I am tentatively pregnant with #2 after a frozen embryo transfer on January 9. My due date should be September 27 based on calculators I have found. I have had two blood tests and one more scheduled in one week. My first (a son who I call Peach on here) is almost 19 months old. We got pregnant with him after our first IVF cycle in September 2014. Wow. It doesn't feel like three years ago!
> 
> Anyway, I have a lot of catching up to do and am going to see if I can find the facebook group. I am still in my June 2015 facebook group and I love those girls!

:happydance: Welcome Melissa :happydance:


Today I get to have blood work done to check my numbers and I have an appointment with my Dr tomorrow for her to just check up on me :wacko: This appointment was supposed to be canceled so it makes me nervous that she wants to see me now. My scan is still scheduled for the 1st so we shall see how tomorrow goes. I work in the lab so of course I'm going to peek at those numbers as soon as they get done :haha::wacko: . My future MIL bought me like 4 pregnancy books and got my BF 2 :haha: I started reading Jenny McCartney's Belly Laughs book. I tell you if you have not read it you should especially if this is your first pregnancy like me. It's freaking hilarious!! She pretty much laying it all on the line about all the gross things people don't tell you about being pregnant. It's great. anyway I hope you ladies are doing well :)


----------



## Tess08

lilmisscaviar said:


> *Tess* - My appointment was supposed to be last Friday but was cancelled and I am not able to get in now until the end of this week. I'm really concerned about the spotting. It is probably nothing but I won't rest until I see a little hb flickering on the screen. I really hope we both are able to get a scan and get some answers :hugs:
> 
> *Icegurl* - You should definitely be able to see a hb by 8 weeks! I was able to see a hb by 7 weeks in previous pregnancies. Good luck! (btw I've also felt some little popcorn like flutters that are NOT gas... I think it is very possible to feel movement early if you're very in tune with your body :flower: )
> 
> *Kitty* - Me too! I barked at DH today for no reason really. He was trying to be nice but I just wasn't in the talking mood...

I was sent for an early scan today and she said she can't see any reason why I would be bleeding from the inside as everything looks totally normal! She said I'm not as far on as my last period would suggest (which I expected as I have a 37 day cycle) so she could only see a sac and a yolk but she said it looks nice and healthy. I've to go back next fri just to make sure wee bubs is developing nicely :) I'm so relieved! Fingers crossed u can get a scan too to put your mind at rest x


----------



## Lucinda7981

You can remove me off the list...heartbeat stopped; D&C scheduled for tom.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh lucinda, I'm so sorry for your loss, I wish you the best of luck in the future and hope you get your sticky bean soon xx


----------



## ladybrown33

I'm sorry Lucinda


----------



## rockstarlove9

Since I know symptoms come and go I try and keep myself calm telling myself as long as I feel something that my Butta beans ok in there but today I feel nothing at all like my boobs don't even feel sore when I squeeze them. I'm literally crying because I fear the worst. I hate the progesterone suppositories because I know that if something is wrong in there the suppositories may keep my body from going through the process. I'm so sad and hurt and praying I feel something anything to let me know my munchkin is cool in there


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks ladies will have tissue from D&C tested which based on those results will plan to have my remaining embryos PGD tested.


----------



## Babybump2017

I'm so sorry Lucinda. Best wishes my love x


----------



## Babybump2017

I had my first midwife appt today which was fine, she took bloods/urine and asked a tonne of questions and she also managed to wiggle me in for an early scan at the EPU tomorrow morning.... I'm so nervous :(


----------



## Impatient27

I'm so sorry, Lucinda! :-(

Is anyone dealing with panic attacks? I have had them in the past, but first ones after the BFP happened last night... I woke up three times in a panic last night, but I don't remember what I was panicking about... I wish I could take something to stay asleep, but that's not an option anymore...


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm truly sorry, Lucinda. I hope you get your rainbow soon :hugs:

Good luck at your scan babybump!


----------



## DJ987

I'm so sorry Lucinda. :hugs:

Good luck for your scan babybump!

I rang my GP surgery today to find out if the procedure is still the same for booking in with the midwife. Previously you had to see the GP who would then refer you to the midwife. They now just book you straight in with the midwife so I have an appointment on Feb 21st, I'll be 8+3 all being well. :)


----------



## kitty2385

Oh Lucinda I am so sorry. Sending you all my love and best wishes for the future xxx


----------



## Babybump2017

Thanks for the luck - it worked! 

Baby is measuring exactly 7 weeks 6 days and has a strong heartbeat yay! She said everything is going good so far. Mind is definitely at rest for a little while! Early scans are so worth it


----------



## DJ987

Babybump2017 said:


> Thanks for the luck - it worked!
> 
> Baby is measuring exactly 7 weeks 6 days and has a strong heartbeat yay! She said everything is going good so far. Mind is definitely at rest for a little while! Early scans are so worth it

Fab news! :thumbup: I think I may book a private one in a couple of weeks for when I'm around 8 weeks.


----------



## melissaelaine

Can someone invite me to the facebook group? I tend to keep up better there than here. Thanks!


----------



## Anotherbbypls

Can I be invited to the fb group please


----------



## peach81

Me too please :)


----------



## AshNAmber

:happydance: That's wonderful news babybumb :happydance:

I want to join the facebook group but no one on my FB knows I'm expecting yet :wacko: .. Been trying to wait until I at least see the heart beat.. 1 more week to go :coffee: . I got labs drawn yesterday for my check up today. My hcg lvls started at 3wk +6 were 83 then 5wks was 1453 and yesterday was 5wks +6 it was 12540 :happydance: . I'm not sure what she is checking for today this appointment was supposed to be canceled and done on the 1st with my scan. I'm kinda nervous


----------



## ladybrown33

Today is the first day that I've actually experienced any morning sickness. I had none with my son so this is weird. 

I can add you all to the fb group what is your email address?


----------



## peach81

[email protected]


----------



## melissaelaine

ladybrown33 said:


> I can add you all to the fb group what is your email address?

Thanks! I'll message you.


----------



## ladybrown33

peach81 said:


> [email protected]




melissaelaine said:


> ladybrown33 said:
> 
> 
> I can add you all to the fb group what is your email address?
> 
> Thanks! I'll message you.Click to expand...


Invites have been sent check your emails


----------



## Anotherbbypls

ladybrown33 said:


> Today is the first day that I've actually experienced any morning sickness. I had none with my son so this is weird.
> 
> I can add you all to the fb group what is your email address?

Is it a private group or public? Nobody has been told yet..... 
My email is [email protected] xx


----------



## ladybrown33

Anotherbbypls said:


> ladybrown33 said:
> 
> 
> Today is the first day that I've actually experienced any morning sickness. I had none with my son so this is weird.
> 
> I can add you all to the fb group what is your email address?
> 
> Is it a private group or public? Nobody has been told yet.....
> My email is [email protected] xxClick to expand...

I believe it's a secret group only those in the group can see it


----------



## Anotherbbypls

ladybrown33 said:


> Anotherbbypls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladybrown33 said:
> 
> 
> Today is the first day that I've actually experienced any morning sickness. I had none with my son so this is weird.
> 
> I can add you all to the fb group what is your email address?
> 
> Is it a private group or public? Nobody has been told yet.....
> My email is [email protected] xxClick to expand...
> 
> I believe it's a secret group only those in the group can see itClick to expand...


Brilliant, my due in 2016 was and still is!!!


----------



## peach81

Thanks very much. :)


----------



## Impatient27

[email protected] - I'd love to join the FB group too!


----------



## Babybump2017

Thanks ladies :) 

What's the weirdest symptom you've had so far? 

Recently I cannot sleep at night. I'm exhausted during the day so I tend to go to bed at 9/9:30 and drift off to sleep but by 10:30 I wake up feeling like I've been asleep all night and then it's impossible to get back to sleep! I'm then awake again at midnight, 3, 5, so on.. thanks insomnia!!!


----------



## kitty2385

Ooh can you add me too x


----------



## Michellebelle

Babybump2017 said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> What's the weirdest symptom you've had so far?
> 
> Recently I cannot sleep at night. I'm exhausted during the day so I tend to go to bed at 9/9:30 and drift off to sleep but by 10:30 I wake up feeling like I've been asleep all night and then it's impossible to get back to sleep! I'm then awake again at midnight, 3, 5, so on.. thanks insomnia!!!

I'm the same! I go to bed early and then wake up so many times during the night feeling well-rested! Takes forever to fall back asleep each time.

My sense of smell is definitely picking up too, but no morning sickness yet!


----------



## AshNAmber

Today had to he my oddest as I woke up "wanting" my BF lol and apparently that hasn't changed since I woke up. I had to look that up to see if that's normal and apparently I'm like a 7yr old boy now from what I read with crazy hormons haha. Other than that I had 1 day of MS and that was when I first found out I was pregnant. I had 1 day of crazy mood swings but other then that I'm good.


----------



## Noona

Hi! Super excited to come across this site. 
Due September 30th with our first, which is the same week as our wedding anniversary and my birthday .


----------



## bumbleberry

Welcome noona and congratulations :)

I have my first scan today, I'm only 6w1d so not sure what I'll see but excited and nervous!


----------



## DJ987

Welcome Noona and congratulations!

My sense of smell is really heightened. I don't like it because it makes me feel sick. I've got lots of zits :grr: and I'm also having the same sleeping problems that are described above!


----------



## kittykat7210

Welcome noona!! Congrats on your bfp!!


----------



## Noona

Thanks ladies:) congrats to you all as well. 
So far I've only got fatigue and my boobs have grown. In fact I'm going bra shopping today because none of mine are fitting ....I didn't have much to work with to begin with though


----------



## kitty2385

I just wrote an epic post asking for advice on my anger issues and if I should take my anti depressants... during writing the post I've had a massive anger fit and made my daughter cry. I'm unbearable to live with so I'm just going to have to take them even though they have a risk of birth defects when taken during pregnancy. The risk goes from 1% to 2% so although it is doubled, it's not a huge risk.
I don't have a choice really, I'm being so horrible. I'm either being angry or crying because I upset someone from being angry! I hope they can get me back to normal!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope your meds help. I'm sure it was a difficult decision, but it sounds like you made the right choice.


----------



## ladybrown33

I would take the medication at this point if the risk is minimal and the reward is greater then it is what is best for you and your family.


----------



## bumbleberry

I had scan this afternoon, measuring on dates of just over 6 weeks, had a strong heartbeat which we could see flickering away. Attached picture, can't see much but it measures at 5.2mm. So fingers crossed this one sticks!!


----------



## Babybump2017

Kitty i can see why you'd be worried about taking them as you'd never want to cause any problems but 2% is still extremely low and I think it sounds like what's best for you! A lot of people find themselves in the same position so don't feel alone x

Yay congratulations bumble how amazing is it to see that little heartbeat flickering?! I was lucky enough to hear mine on Wednesday and I'll never forget it <3 <3 <3


----------



## ladybrown33

Yay, for early ultrasounds


----------



## TFBG

Hello ladies! Haven't been on here much. I am too tired for anything beyond work. I feel so tired all the time and all I want to do is lay down. Even sitting up makes me feel nauseous and causes my back to hurt. I go for my ultrasound on Friday which I'm pretty excited about. Has anyone else been having crazy dreams? OH and I both keep dreaming of a baby girl, which we both want really bad, but I read that it's usually the opposite.


----------



## littlemisscie

Hi! I'm Due sept 27th with my second biological babylove! Feeling a bit large, however for less than 6 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1583.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Dani_b

How is everyone getting on? I'm always tired, but not felt sick much, got my first midwife appointment on 7th Feb, not got a scan date yet


----------



## wannanewbaby

Scan in the morning so excited!!!


----------



## bumbleberry

Dani_b said:


> How is everyone getting on? I'm always tired, but not felt sick much, got my first midwife appointment on 7th Feb, not got a scan date yet

The sickness seems to have ramped up a few notches over the weekend to where I'm now actually being sick. Struggling to eat as it makes me feel worse. First time in all my pregnancies that I've felt this bad but taking it as a good sign! I haven't booked my midwife yet, we have to go to a group session first before our booking in appointment. 



wannanewbaby said:


> Scan in the morning so excited!!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Dani_b

I've had my group booking last week, got my first midwife appointment next week. Starting to get real now. Still haven't told the other 3 yet. Hoping I can hold off until my scan


----------



## icegurl470

I have my first drs appointment and scan this afternoon! I'm 9 weeks based on lmp, ill let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## icegurl470

littlemisscie said:


> Hi! I'm Due sept 27th with my second biological babylove! Feeling a bit large, however for less than 6 weeks!

Maybe twins?


----------



## AshNAmber

Hey ladies! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend! I had a crazy one with my aunt being in the hospital and baby sitting my other aunts dog whIle she was on a cruise and trying to do homework and work. I'm tired most of the time and dont feel like doing anything lol. However my aunt is home now and feeling better and my other Aunt is coming to get her pup so son everything will be back to normal and we finally go for our scan on the 1st we are so excited to hear our little beans heart beat.


----------



## ladybrown33

My weekend was horrible! My car got stolen, my pants are too tight, I'm exhausted and didn't get any homework done


----------



## Babybump2017

Good luck Icegirl!! <3 

Bet you're so excited for the 1st ashnamber. It's the best thing I've ever listened to! Don't think I've ever felt like that before :) 

Ladybrown sorry to hear about your car - you don't tend to hear of cars getting stolen in this day and age so I'm surprised! Hope you manage to get a new one pretty quick.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh crap, ladybrown!


----------



## ladybrown33

Oh crap is right I absolutely need a car to get to work every day. It does seem strange I haven't heard of anyone getting their car stolen in years but I guess it's still happening.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's terrible. There's no way to take the T? I hope your insurance covers it or someone just took it for a joyride and the police find it.


----------



## ladybrown33

I hope it's just a joyride, no unfortunately this office is not accessible to the T. I was actually offered the position because I had a car and did not need public transportation.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, that's the worst. I hope you figure something out soon :(


----------



## ladybrown33

I'm driving a rental for this week and I'll hopefully be able to work from home for a couple weeks until I figure something out.


----------



## icegurl470

Had my 9 week scan and everything looks great! Measured 8 weeks 6 days which is aactually bigger than I thought considering I think I ovulated on the 21st day of my cycle. Heart rate was 170 something. They even offered me the free cell DNA test at 12 weeks which I didn't get to have with my other pregnancies among other things it will tell us the gender which is super exciting! Really hoping for a boy but wouldnt mid either way we just already have 2 girls


----------



## MrsKChicago

Are you over 35, ice? I wish I could do the blood test instead of just the regular NT testing.


----------



## icegurl470

Not over 35 not high risk I asked about it my last pregnancy just over a year ago and I was told they didn't offer it and even if they did insurance wouldnt cover it so I was shocked. I think its one of those things that is just starting to gain momentum


----------



## wannanewbaby

My doc offered it to me also but my insurance doesnt cover it so would cost me $115 told dh was up to him if he wanted to do it


----------



## littlemisscie

icegurl470 said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm Due sept 27th with my second biological babylove! Feeling a bit large, however for less than 6 weeks!
> 
> Maybe twins?Click to expand...

That words been thrown around a couple times! DH freaked about 1 - 2 would be interesting! :haha:


----------



## kitty2385

I would love to have twins, in my head at least but I'm sure the reality is alot harder than I imagine! My friend I know from school is having twins in about 3 months though!


----------



## icegurl470

wannanewbaby said:


> My doc offered it to me also but my insurance doesnt cover it so would cost me $115 told dh was up to him if he wanted to do it

I'm hoping thats not an issue for us, my insurance co is finicky though. I asked specifically if my insurance co would cover it and my dr said yes. He said he has had to re-submit claims for people before, re-wording some stuff, but he said they should. So, im hoping it doesnt become an issue.


----------



## Savasanna

Hi everyone! Sorry I dropped out for a bit - this thread was getting crazy busy and I couldn't keep up. :) How's everything doing/feeling? I'm well - nothing too new to report. I had a scan at 7w5d and everything looked good. My next appointment is next Friday (10w5d) where I'm told they'll do a fetal heart check with a doppler, but I don't believe I get another full scan until 18-22 weeks. :( I'm hoping to speak with my OB at my appointment to see if we can get any more than that, though.. 

Icegurl - I was also offered the test you're talking about, but I'm going to be 35 when I give birth so I assumed that was why. In any event, it's covered by my insurance so we're going to go for it. I can't wait to find out what we're having!


----------



## AshNAmber

ladybrown33 said:


> My weekend was horrible! My car got stolen, my pants are too tight, I'm exhausted and didn't get any homework done

oh my goodness ladybrown! That's awful! I hope they find your car and the jerks that took it. 

I do however feel your pain about your homework. I'm just so damn tired I fell asleep to take a nap and slept straight through the night and didn't get a quiz done in time. :dohh: 




Babybump2017 said:


> Good luck Icegirl!! <3
> 
> Bet you're so excited for the 1st ashnamber. It's the best thing I've ever listened to! Don't think I've ever felt like that before :)
> 
> Ladybrown sorry to hear about your car - you don't tend to hear of cars getting stolen in this day and age so I'm surprised! Hope you manage to get a new one pretty quick.

On Babybump. We are so super excited! We been counting down the days. I think it has kinda hit us that we are expecting but I think this is going to really make it real.


----------



## bellaboo

Hi, just popping by to say i am due my third baby on the 27th, not that I'm expecting it to come then, based on my previous we will be way into October!! 

This baby is quite a special one for us, a gift from my amazing mum who passed away in December. Here my bfp announcement for the whole story https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/2426501-mum-sent-me-baby.html


----------



## ladybrown33

Congratulations bellaboo what a blessing


----------



## Wishx

I'm due approx Sept.30th! 
First appointment is on monday so we will see if it changes!


----------



## Babybump2017

Congrats bellaboo & wish :) :bfp:

Anyone else around the 9 week mark feeling continuous light pressure on bladder? But there's hardly pee there each time you go? I know it's not a UTI as midwife routinely tested for that last time I was in. I'm leaning more towards uterus expanding putting pressure on my bladder?


----------



## Savasanna

I would not call it continuous light pressure - but definitely pressure. I don't think I've ever peed so much in my life. It's constant!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes today especially feels almost sore in my uterus or something maybe even slightly crampy im just uncomfortable today had to undue my pants lol


----------



## AshNAmber

:happydance: We got to see our little beans heart beat yesterday!!! :happydance: It was beating at 133bpm :cloud9: We were so excited we videoed it. Tech said everything looks great and our little bean measures exactly where I am an due date stands at Sept 21st :cloud9:


----------



## ladybrown33

Yes the pressure all day and night running to the bathroom and I have already started wearing maternity pants to make myself a little more comfortable


----------



## Savasanna

Ash - Congrats! That's awesome!! 

Wanna & Ladybrown - again.. I'm with you guys. My pants are starting to feel a bit uncomfortable. As soon as I get home I switch over to leggings/sweat pants. lol


----------



## Babybump2017

I'm petrified :( 

Just been out for dinner - got home and it felt kinda wet down there so I wiped and there was very light brown tinged mucus on the tissue and quite a bit of it.. for a couple of wipes. Then nothing. I stuck the tissue up there and there was a small bit of colour to the tissue. Petrified!!!


----------



## GlowMama

Babybump2017 said:


> I'm petrified :(
> 
> Just been out for dinner - got home and it felt kinda wet down there so I wiped and there was very light brown tinged mucus on the tissue and quite a bit of it.. for a couple of wipes. Then nothing. I stuck the tissue up there and there was a small bit of colour to the tissue. Petrified!!!

Oh sweetie, I feel for you. The upside is that it was very light brown, which could just be old blood that is shedding a bit. I've heard that is very, very normal. Still, I totally understand how scary that is!! I've had a miscarriage in the past and the main sign that it was an MC and not just spotting, was that the blood was bright red and there was (very quickly) a lot of it. I remember reading online afterwards that bright red blood is a concern, brown spotting is usually nothing to worry about. I'm sorry for TMI, but hopefully that comforts you a bit. My fingers are crossed that for you that you haven't had any more since you posted your msg. I am praying for you!!! Big hugs.


----------



## Savasanna

Babybump2017 said:


> I'm petrified :(
> 
> Just been out for dinner - got home and it felt kinda wet down there so I wiped and there was very light brown tinged mucus on the tissue and quite a bit of it.. for a couple of wipes. Then nothing. I stuck the tissue up there and there was a small bit of colour to the tissue. Petrified!!!

Just catching up - how are you doing?


----------



## AshNAmber

Hey ladies. Hope you all had a lovely weekend. I had a pretty good one although I had to work. I had a mini hormonal fit yesterday. My poor BF I'm glad he is so understanding. Now today I had to call into work.because MS decided to come around. I don't want to call out anymore. Any of you ladies have any good recommendations for the not stop.queasy feeling? I need something I can do at work to help ease it.


----------



## Babybump2017

Thanks ladies for your reassurance <3 I ended up spending 5 hours in a&e on Saturday night. It didn't get heavier but I was so worried and I wouldn't have slept! They took 6 tubes of blood and checked blood pressure which was through the roof and checked my urine which was fine. However they refused to scan me there and then saying I have to be added to the waiting list, so the earliest one I could be scheduled in for is lunch time tomorrow! I'll be almost 10 weeks so expecting to see more and hopefully movements this time too! I have been hearing heartbeat on the Doppler ranging between 160-180 which is a massive reassurance! I've been hearing it from 9 weeks exactly. I know everyone is different and it may not be the case for everyone to find it as early, and obviously they can sometimes cause more stress than anything else but that machine has helped me no end especially after the weekend!!! Definitely worth looking into ladies if you haven't already :) we will all be heading out of first tri shortly - yay! Hope everyone's okay :hugs:


----------



## Babybump2017

Just an update .. baby is perfect. Sonographer said it's doubled in size since my last scan and is developing and growing perfectly. We even got to see him/her bouncing around having a right great time in there :happydance:


----------



## AshNAmber

That's wonderful news babybump! :happydance:


----------



## Tess08

Babybump2017 said:


> Just an update .. baby is perfect. Sonographer said it's doubled in size since my last scan and is developing and growing perfectly. We even got to see him/her bouncing around having a right great time in there :happydance:

Fab news babybump! So relieved for u. I was terrified when I had my spotting a few weeks ago so I know how scary it can be. So glad everything is okay for u. I had a scan on Friday and bubs is measuring 2 weeks behind my original date which I fully expected because I O on day 26 of my cycles rather than day 14 like most people! So my new due date is 26th Sept :) we saw little bubbas heartbeat and sonographer said everything looks great so I am really relieved now and feel like I can start to get excited! How is everyone else feeling? My sickness is starting to really take hold of me. I was extremely sick with my first and I'm feeling like I'm going the same way now! It's really hard to hide running to the toilet to be sick in the middle of lunch when out with friends who don't know yet. Anyone else suffering for sickness? Please tell me I'm not alone, misery loves company haha! X


----------



## Babybump2017

Bless you Tess! It's quite nice feeling strong symptoms though dont you think? Quick reminder you're actually pregnant! I have only been sick once and that was just before 8 weeks. But I did also have a chest infection at the same time so I was constantly coughing which was making me heave, otherwise I doubt I would of been sick at all this whole time! The main thing I've had is sore boobs from day 1 and major tiredness- I could nap at my desk during the day at work easily!


----------



## Babybump2017

Ashnamber- I'm guessing your name is amber so I'm just gonna call you amber from now on hahaha, 

I have a pack of jacobs crackers in my draw at work at all times! The minute you feel that nauseous queezy sicky feeling a cracker seems to do the job for me. Either that or down a few gulps of water and it seems to give me that fresher feeling again if you know what I mean. Apart from that I haven't really found anything else that's worked for me! X


----------



## Savasanna

Baby bump - so happy to hear your update!


----------



## Dani_b

Had my booking appointment today, midwife sticking with my due date of 18 September, just have to wait for a scan appointment to come through the post for roughly 4 weeks rime


----------



## kitty2385

Good news babybump :) sickness has been bad for me too, I've been keeping ginger biscuits nearby at all times and they help me feel better. I have started having really sore boobs and they have grown loads which is annoying because they were big enough before! Annoying by reassuring to get symptoms though :)


----------



## Dani_b

I've not had the sickness this time, but mega sore boobs and really tired all the time


----------



## GlowMama

Babybump2017 said:


> Just an update .. baby is perfect. Sonographer said it's doubled in size since my last scan and is developing and growing perfectly. We even got to see him/her bouncing around having a right great time in there :happydance:

Yay!!!! Great news!!


----------



## GlowMama

AshNAmber said:


> Hey ladies. Hope you all had a lovely weekend. I had a pretty good one although I had to work. I had a mini hormonal fit yesterday. My poor BF I'm glad he is so understanding. Now today I had to call into work.because MS decided to come around. I don't want to call out anymore. Any of you ladies have any good recommendations for the not stop.queasy feeling? I need something I can do at work to help ease it.

I find the Chimes ginger chews (or any ginger chews) really help. You can get them at most pharmacies or health food stores. I totally feel your pain though - I've been having nausea 24/7 since about 5.5 weeks (currently 11 weeks and it is just starting to subside a bit now, although still there!). I have a high-pressure job and trying to hide how sick i feel is pure torture! I just want to be laying down most of the day!


----------



## jlg621

Hi ladies! I had my Appt and all looks good! I'm 8 weeks Thursday and my next Appt is scheduled March 10th which will be when I do all my tests for genetics, gender, etc. I was so nauseous last week and it turned out that I needed to take my prenatal at night after dinner. After I started doing this my nausea got way better. Still have it some bit it's tolerable. Ginger gummies help. I'm so tired though. It's really hard for me to be this exhausted. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## bumbleberry

Just catching up on everyone's updates, glad to see all is going ok. 
I'm 8 weeks tomorrow, will be going to midwives group session tomorrow as well for the first appt. 
I'm a little worried as my symptoms have subsided after being so full on last week, I know they come and go so trying not to worry but it's hard after 4 mmc's. It doesn't help that I'm full of cold at the moment too. 
I have bought myself a Doppler this time which should arrive at the end of the week. 
Anyone else's symptoms subside around the same time?


----------



## icegurl470

Hey ladies hows it going with all your pregnancies!? I get to go have all my blood work, free cell DNA test and NT study U/S on Valentines day! <3 I was kinda surprised because I'll only be 11 weeks 1 day, but the sooner the better, I'm not complaining! I should get the results of the free cell dna test around 12 weeks. I'm hoping everything looks good and it serves as a big reassurance for me and obviously I'm excited to find out the gender :) I didnt find out until 20 weeks with my other pregnancies, so I think it will be fun to find out sooner, especially if its a boy because it will be our first and it will give us more time to prepare :)


----------



## kittykat7210

It's going okay, but stressed for no particular reason but there we go! How's it going for you? Exciting about your scan!! So sweet that it's on Valentine's Day! I'm so jealous other people are finding out so early!!


----------



## AshNAmber

bumbleberry said:


> Just catching up on everyone's updates, glad to see all is going ok.
> I'm 8 weeks tomorrow, will be going to midwives group session tomorrow as well for the first appt.
> I'm a little worried as my symptoms have subsided after being so full on last week, I know they come and go so trying not to worry but it's hard after 4 mmc's. It doesn't help that I'm full of cold at the moment too.
> I have bought myself a Doppler this time which should arrive at the end of the week.
> Anyone else's symptoms subside around the same time?


Hey Berry my symptoms aren't as bad as they were. I'm 8wks today or tomorrow depends on the app I read :wacko::dohh: Besides my back constantly hurting. I notice my boobs are not as sore as they once were but still tender and I have light waves of nausea from time to time but nothing major. I can't imagine the mmc's :hugs: but everything is going to be ok. :hugs: I thought about getting a doppler. I try to just keep busy with homework and with down time I go "shopping" on amazon for baby stuff. My wish list just keeps getting bigger :haha:

My BF and I are actually going take announcement pictures this Saturday so they will be ready for when we hit 12 weeks. I go do the genetics test on 3/14. May wait till then to announce it publicly because we will get to see the baby again on the US


----------



## bumbleberry

Thanks for the reassurance Amber :hugs: normally I'm at work keeping busy but I feel lousy with this cold so I'm at home instead. 

My baby wish list on Amazon is huge as well! :haha: 
I couldn't make my mind up re the doppler but the price had dropped so I took the opportunity, just as well I did as it went straight back up the next day!

The announcement pictures sound like a lovely idea :) my OH has already told most of his friends... he's very excited :dohh:


----------



## peach81

Good morning ladies. I'm mostly a lurker, because I usually don't have anything to update. Yesterday, I had my first visit with my OB, but since I'm still so early, he scheduled me for a scan in two weeks, when I'll be nearly 9 weeks along. No real nausea yet, although my stomach has been bubbling and gurgling a lot lately. Last Saturday, I had some brown spotting which freaked me out (I had a CP last year), so I went to my local ER to have a u/s, and it showed a very tiny but very much alive embryo with a visible and audible heartbeat. I told my OB about it, and he said that that sounds like everything is progressing nicely. He also mentioned that his team would probably induce me at 39 weeks because I'm over 35; I'm kind of iffy about that one.

I'm 7 weeks tomorrow, and even though it's still super early for me, I have high hopes with this critter. I can see this one making it to the finish line. :)


----------



## Savasanna

Hi Peach! Interesting about the induction. Did they say why? I turn 35 about a month before my due date, I wonder if they're going to say anything similar to me? I have my first appointment with my OB on Friday and I. can't. wait.


----------



## peach81

Savasanna said:


> Hi Peach! Interesting about the induction. Did they say why?

No, but I think I will when I see him again in two weeks. To me, it doesn't make sense that that would necessitate induction. Personally, I would rather the baby bake as long as it needs to, and be born at its own speed. I don't like the idea of forcing the baby out of me because of convenience... unless there's a real problem. But I'm healthy: good bp, good weight, no health problems, etc...


----------



## Savasanna

I would tend to agree. Unless there is a medical reason.. why intervene? I've heard that inductions are more prevalent around holidays, and I'm due on Labor Day (haha). But I've also heard that induced labors tend to be more difficult and strained. Hmm.. I'll definitely ask at my appointment if they bring it up.


----------



## ladybrown33

Peach81 I was induced with my first son two years ago at 38 weeks and gave birth to a healthy 8lb baby. There were no complications because of the induction but clearly the baby was on the larger side if he stayed in there until 40 weeks I would have had to deliver a 10 lb baby which may have led to a c section. They have reasons for inducing but it is ok to ask why just to be clear on the reasoning behind it.


----------



## Savasanna

Lady - were you induced solely because of your age or was there another reason? 

For the record - I'm definitely not a doctor and don't mean to say that I know more than them, I would just also be curious as to the reasoning behind the decision. :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

I was only 26 when i had my son and they wanted to induce me at 39 weeks but i went into labor on my own 3 days before i really have no idea why they wanted to induce besides the fact they said they were worried about how much space he had he was 8lbs


----------



## ladybrown33

I have type 2 diabetes but it wasn't affecting the baby besides the fact that the baby can become really large which he was average at 38 weeks another week or two who knows how big he would have been. I had all medical intervention. I was induced the doctor broke my water I had an epidural but I am healthy and so is my son a natural childbirth wouldn't change that


----------



## gingmg

Regarding inductions- interesting conversation, it's funny how each practitioner/clinic does things differently. I was 36 when I had my son and unless it turned out that there was a medical reason, hypertension or something, my doctor wouldn't have induced until I was 41+5. As long as the women and baby are healthy, they felt naturally occurring labor was the best way whenever possible. I would definitely want a good answer to induce based on age alone, but that's just me.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I would definitely ask for some research based reasons before agreeing to an induction. I went 41 weeks with my son and had no problems.


----------



## Dani_b

I've received my dating scan appointment today. 6th march, I will be exactly 12 weeks then going by my dates. The next few weeks can't come quick enough. That will put my mind at rest, as I've not had any sickness this time round


----------



## rockstarlove9

Had my first ob appointment on the ninth and everything went perfect except that my LO is measuring 3 days behind but my ob says that's ok... The heart beat sounded good and strong and the doc was pleased with that as well... This is so exciting
 



Attached Files:







bw21.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Well had my date scan today and I am showing 4 days ahead so I am jumping to August for my due date. Good luck ladies, all the best with your babies


----------



## Anotherbbypls

Received my dating scan letter 2nd march I'll be 12+4 by dates and private scan


----------



## Savasanna

Had an ultrasound yesterday and we got to see the baby jumping and moving all around! It was one of the most amazing things I've ever seen. :cloud9:

No real updates, this was just a check in. We did do the MaterniT21 test so we'll find out the sex in about a week's time!


----------



## LoveBubble16

Hi ladies I am expecting a September baby too :) would love to get to know some of you and share our pregnancy journeys <3 my EDD is 7th September too Serina xxx


----------



## Babybump2017

Same as me lovebubble :)


----------



## Savasanna

Hi LoveBubble! I'm 9/3 :)


----------



## AnAuburnTiger

September 29th here! We tried for 20 months, which was 25 cycles for me. It still does not feel real, but the nausea sure does. I have to keep snacking at work all day to keep it down. First ultrasound is Thursday, when I'll be 7w6d. Hopefully that will make it feel more real to me.


----------



## Savasanna

Welcome! That first heartbeat ultrasound is pretty special. Enjoy!


----------



## LoveBubble16

Babybump2017 said:


> Same as me lovebubble :)

Aww amazing! I haven't been on here for almost three years.. I can't remember how it works. Am I able to add you as a friend on here so we can chat and keep in contact? :) xx


----------



## LoveBubble16

Savasanna said:


> Hi LoveBubble! I'm 9/3 :)

Oh I'm so excited to have some ladies so close in dates <3 ! I just said above, but I haven't been on here for almost three years.. I can't remember how it works. Am I able to add you as a friend on here so we can chat and keep in contact? :) xx


----------



## Impatient27

AnAuburnTiger said:


> September 29th here! We tried for 20 months, which was 25 cycles for me. It still does not feel real, but the nausea sure does. I have to keep snacking at work all day to keep it down. First ultrasound is Thursday, when I'll be 7w6d. Hopefully that will make it feel more real to me.

I'm due around then too, and got my BFP on the same day as you! First ultrasound for me is Friday - can't wait to hear about yours on Thursday! I'm in the same boat with the nausea too... it's the one thing that reminds me every day that this is actually happening!


----------



## Babybump2017

Hey lovebubble- I'm sure you can add as a friend! Maybe clicking on my name or picture as a wild guess 

How are you feeling in general? My symptoms only really lasted 2 or 3 weeks.. by about 8 weeks they totally wore off besides being tired 24/7. Loss on symptoms did worry me a lot but I last saw baby at 10 weeks so thats always a huge reassurance! My first proper scan is 23rd feb I'll be 12 weeks to the day! Do you have your date through yet?! X


----------



## icegurl470

11 Weeks 1 day today and had my first trimester blood work and ultrasound! Baby looked perfect, happy valentines day to me! Actually measuring 11 weeks 4 days so I might have another big one on my hands. Along with all the regular blood work I got the free cell dna test, similar to the harmony or panorama test except its though informaseq integrated genetics noninvasive prenatal screening. Among other things it will tell us the gender, which is crazy! We should have the results within 7 days. First time ever having this test, so it should be interesting! I just hope everything comes back normal. I was actually really nervous going into today, morning sickness has stopped completely been gone for a couple weeks now and we looked for the heartbeat last night with a home doppler and couldnt find it, so huge relief. Now just waiting for the results of the blood work :)


----------



## Savasanna

I had that test done, too! (or something similar) I'm obsessively refreshing my medical portal to see if they've posted the lab results. Hoping to know by Friday so I can tell my mom when I see her this weekend. :)


----------



## icegurl470

Savasanna said:


> I had that test done, too! (or something similar) I'm obsessively refreshing my medical portal to see if they've posted the lab results. Hoping to know by Friday so I can tell my mom when I see her this weekend. :)

I should know by next Tuesday, its going to be a long wait! If they call me at work I'm going to be so excited to tell my husband, especially if it's a boy! Cant wait!


----------



## rockstarlove9

Im starting to think my little butter bean is psychic. Everytime I start to get worried because my symptoms taper off or stop BAM like magic I start getting them back. Its like its reading my mind and knows it needs to set mommy at ease. I love my little one so much...


----------



## Savasanna

Awww! <3 <3 <3


----------



## AshNAmber

Babybump2017 said:


> Hey lovebubble- I'm sure you can add as a friend! Maybe clicking on my name or picture as a wild guess
> 
> How are you feeling in general? My symptoms only really lasted 2 or 3 weeks.. by about 8 weeks they totally wore off besides being tired 24/7. Loss on symptoms did worry me a lot but I last saw baby at 10 weeks so thats always a huge reassurance! My first proper scan is 23rd feb I'll be 12 weeks to the day! Do you have your date through yet?! X

I'm so happy I read this today. I pretty much lost all symptoms at 8wks as well and it kinda freaked me out. My bestfriend was like as long as your not spotting or having cramping its fine. The only symptom I have atm is I'm tired, tired, and more tired :haha: and my chest has moments when it kinda achy and then its fine. :wacko: So thank you Babybump for making me feel better. I don't have another US until 3/14 for my genetics test. I do see my doctor next week but I'm sure there will be no doppler or anything.


----------



## Savasanna

AshNAmber said:


> Babybump2017 said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovebubble- I'm sure you can add as a friend! Maybe clicking on my name or picture as a wild guess
> 
> How are you feeling in general? My symptoms only really lasted 2 or 3 weeks.. by about 8 weeks they totally wore off besides being tired 24/7. Loss on symptoms did worry me a lot but I last saw baby at 10 weeks so thats always a huge reassurance! My first proper scan is 23rd feb I'll be 12 weeks to the day! Do you have your date through yet?! X
> 
> I'm so happy I read this today. I pretty much lost all symptoms at 8wks as well and it kinda freaked me out. My bestfriend was like as long as your not spotting or having cramping its fine. The only symptom I have atm is I'm tired, tired, and more tired :haha: and my chest has moments when it kinda achy and then its fine. :wacko: So thank you Babybump for making me feel better. I don't have another US until 3/14 for my genetics test. I do see my doctor next week but I'm sure there will be no doppler or anything.Click to expand...


My symptoms started to drop, too, and then I had a perfect scan last Friday. No worries!


----------



## AshNAmber

Savasanna said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybump2017 said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovebubble- I'm sure you can add as a friend! Maybe clicking on my name or picture as a wild guess
> 
> How are you feeling in general? My symptoms only really lasted 2 or 3 weeks.. by about 8 weeks they totally wore off besides being tired 24/7. Loss on symptoms did worry me a lot but I last saw baby at 10 weeks so thats always a huge reassurance! My first proper scan is 23rd feb I'll be 12 weeks to the day! Do you have your date through yet?! X
> 
> I'm so happy I read this today. I pretty much lost all symptoms at 8wks as well and it kinda freaked me out. My bestfriend was like as long as your not spotting or having cramping its fine. The only symptom I have atm is I'm tired, tired, and more tired :haha: and my chest has moments when it kinda achy and then its fine. :wacko: So thank you Babybump for making me feel better. I don't have another US until 3/14 for my genetics test. I do see my doctor next week but I'm sure there will be no doppler or anything.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My symptoms started to drop, too, and then I had a perfect scan last Friday. No worries!Click to expand...

Thank you love. It's nice to have all the reassurance :hugs:

:cloud9: I hope all you ladies had a lovely valentines day :cloud9:


----------



## Dani_b

Has anyone had problems with their eyes going funny? I've currently got a 'fuzz' in my left eye, it's affecting me seeing the tv and also my tablet screen to type this, so I'm sorry if it's full of typos. I was sick earlier, so don't know if it's linked to that.
I'm currently 9+2


----------



## rockstarlove9

Hey ladies any of you around or passed the ten weeks and noticing that most of the symptoms are going away and staying that way. My doctor told me this was normal but I wont lie I find comfort in my symptoms as a sign that all is going well so them not being there is a lot nerve wrecking. Anyone else going through this at this point?


----------



## Savasanna

Rockstar - AshnAmber and I were just discussing this a little up on this page. Yes - I've never had a TON of symptoms, but the symptoms I have had have been lessoning over the past week or so. My boobs may be sore one day or not at all another. Although I'm still tired, I'm not falling asleep at 8:30 like I was before. (to be fair, my pregnancy exhaustion could be completely gone and I'm not noticing because the 3 month old we're caring for right now has decided she doesn't want to sleep at night anymore.)

Having symptoms or not having symptoms is totally normal. I know it's hard to trust but we just have to have faith that, barring any spotting, everything is going well in there. I had my last scan on Friday when I was feeling completely normal (ie not pregnant), and saw a perfect little bean bouncing around in there. :flower:


----------



## Harleyy

Gonna have to leave! 

Turns out, im due in august!


----------



## superfrizbee

Well it turns out I'm due in August too! I had a scan yesterday and I'm due the 29th. But. My other two kids were 8 and 7 days late, so I'm pretty sure I'll just about sneak into September really. :)


----------



## ladybrown33

I have taken the Cell free DNA test and the results should be in next week. I really only want to have the early gender results I don't care about the other results it would not change anything for me. The doctor insists that since I'm "advanced maternal age" I should have these screenings done.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's good to know so you have a chance to prepare and line up medical care anyway. Hopefully it's a moot point! I wish we were finding out sex that early, but I think we can do a private ultrasound as early as 14 weeks.


----------



## Savasanna

Lady - I had that done last Friday. I'm dying for the results but they haven't come in yet. Boo. Patience is not MY virtue! ;)


----------



## ladybrown33

MrsK Yes having the time to prepare and early gender is great!



Savasanna said:


> Lady - I had that done last Friday. I'm dying for the results but they haven't come in yet. Boo. Patience is not MY virtue! ;)

Patience isn't my virtue I keep hoping that by some chance results come back quickly.


----------



## LoveBubble16

Babybump2017 said:


> Hey lovebubble- I'm sure you can add as a friend! Maybe clicking on my name or picture as a wild guess
> 
> How are you feeling in general? My symptoms only really lasted 2 or 3 weeks.. by about 8 weeks they totally wore off besides being tired 24/7. Loss on symptoms did worry me a lot but I last saw baby at 10 weeks so thats always a huge reassurance! My first proper scan is 23rd feb I'll be 12 weeks to the day! Do you have your date through yet?! X

Sorry Hun I didn't have me email notifications turned on and I didn't realise so wasn't aware you responded to me! :dohh:

Your scan date is fast approaching! You must be so excited, do you get nervous at all? I've had a couple of MC's so feel excited but anxious for the 12 week scan. Mine isn't til 6th March! So I'll be 13+4 by then. You'll have to let us know how your scan goes! How are u feeling now? I am feeling so much more human, sickness is less (still nauseous if I don't eat) and feeling more energetic during the day although by evenings I am absolutely shattered!! What about u xxx


----------



## Dani_b

I thought sickness was meant to start easing soon, I'm 9+5. I've not really had any sickness, but this last week I've felt terrible, and even had times when I have been sick. It's a good job I've had a bucket handy the past few days, but it's really making my job harder than it already is &#55357;&#56863;&#55358;&#56610;


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm 13+4 and it's only just started easing off XD I don't who decided it started fading at 9 weeks but they obviously didn't do their research haha xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

I swear mine is getting worse at 11 weeks. Some meals I'm OK but when something makes me feel sick it's definitely stronger now. I hope it passes soon.


----------



## kitty2385

The weirdest food aversion today... the smell of caramel made me heave lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

Not caramel! That's tragic.

I feel like the world's biggest stereotype because all of a sudden I'm dying for pickles. I didn't have any real cravings with my first pregnancy, it's fascinating how different this one is.


----------



## AshNAmber

So just for kicks. I took a stroll in the second tri forums :haha: and I noticed there is no "Due in Sept" thread. I hope one of you lovely ladies that will be heading that way soon makes one so we can continue to root each other on and keep up dated on how everyone is doing :hugs:


----------



## Dani_b

AshNAmber said:


> So just for kicks. I took a stroll in the second tri forums :haha: and I noticed there is no "Due in Sept" thread. I hope one of you lovely ladies that will be heading that way soon makes one so we can continue to root each other on and keep up dated on how everyone is doing :hugs:

I was thinking of maybe having one in the groups section so we don't have to jump forums every time we change trimester


----------



## AshNAmber

Dani_b said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> So just for kicks. I took a stroll in the second tri forums :haha: and I noticed there is no "Due in Sept" thread. I hope one of you lovely ladies that will be heading that way soon makes one so we can continue to root each other on and keep up dated on how everyone is doing :hugs:
> 
> I was thinking of maybe having one in the groups section so we don't have to jump forums every time we change trimesterClick to expand...

That's a good idea! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Babybump2017

I made a Sep 2017 in second tri :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think if someone messages a moderator they'll move this one to the groups section.


----------



## Savasanna

Although a new thread each time might be exciting too. I'd go either way. 

Hey guys - we just found out we're having a GIRL!!


----------



## AshNAmber

Savasanna said:


> Although a new thread each time might be exciting too. I'd go either way.
> 
> Hey guys - we just found out we're having a GIRL!!

:happydance: awe yay!! Sweet baby girls :happydance:


----------



## rockstarlove9

Savasanna said:


> Rockstar - AshnAmber and I were just discussing this a little up on this page. Yes - I've never had a TON of symptoms, but the symptoms I have had have been lessoning over the past week or so. My boobs may be sore one day or not at all another. Although I'm still tired, I'm not falling asleep at 8:30 like I was before. (to be fair, my pregnancy exhaustion could be completely gone and I'm not noticing because the 3 month old we're caring for right now has decided she doesn't want to sleep at night anymore.)
> 
> Having symptoms or not having symptoms is totally normal. I know it's hard to trust but we just have to have faith that, barring any spotting, everything is going well in there. I had my last scan on Friday when I was feeling completely normal (ie not pregnant), and saw a perfect little bean bouncing around in there. :flower:

Thanks for that. Its like in my heart I know my butter bean but I just like having something going on to know its ok in there. Ill be so glad when I get far enough along that it can move and I can feel it then I wont have to wonder so much


----------



## Babybump2017

Yay congrats savasanna!!! How comes they can tell so early though? I'm in the UK and even at an early gender scan at 16 weeks they tell you they can't guarantee gender 100% until 20 week scan. Amazing news though! Think of all the pretty pink clothes :happydance:


----------



## Mum_Of_Roodys

I'm 10 weeks and I'm due September:) can I join :) to be totally honest though with my history of babies it'll be an August baby


----------



## rockstarlove9

Hey im eleven weeks exactly and just wanted to know if any of you ladies have had the heavy constant pressure feeling in your uterus area. kind of feels like a water balloon is sitting in there?


----------



## sadeyedlady

rockstarlove9 said:


> Hey im eleven weeks exactly and just wanted to know if any of you ladies have had the heavy constant pressure feeling in your uterus area. kind of feels like a water balloon is sitting in there?

I'm getting that the last few days as well. Assuming it's just everything growing and stretching


----------



## rockstarlove9

sadeyedlady said:


> rockstarlove9 said:
> 
> 
> Hey im eleven weeks exactly and just wanted to know if any of you ladies have had the heavy constant pressure feeling in your uterus area. kind of feels like a water balloon is sitting in there?
> 
> I'm getting that the last few days as well. Assuming it's just everything growing and stretchingClick to expand...

 Thanks that makes me worry less that it's not just me


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I think the group should be moved to the Pregnancy Buddies section rather than the second trimester. My reasoning - and I feel like a big, emotional pregnant lady saying this - is that you all are so much further than me it makes me a tad bit jealous lol! Most of you are already close to 12 weeks and I'm barely only 9 weeks! :brat:

P.S. I also think that if the group is moved it should be named after the Facebook page ;)


----------



## Dani_b

Facebook page?


----------



## icegurl470

Today is 5 days since I had my free cell dna test and the test takes 5-7 business days. I'm going to call the drs office this afternoon to see if they have my results yet, if not they should have them by Thursday. I'm really hoping they tell me over the phone. I'm assuming they will unless something comes back positive. I'm only 12 weeks but I swear im feeling movement! Just little tiny thuds, when im laying down. This is my third and they've all been pretty close together so im sure my baby house is pretty thin and stretched out, so movement is going to be easier to feel


----------



## Savasanna

Icegurl - I had my test on Friday the 10th and got my results yesterday. Just for timing. They did tell me over the phone, but my friend had to come in to find out. Her baby is perfectly healthy so don't stress if they tell you to come in - I think it just depends on the office's procedure. 

Question - My nausea seems to be increasing. Yesterday evening I was feeling so off I actually got sick, and that's only happened a handful of times. Normal to have MS increase around 12 weeks? I might post this as an additional thread as I'm starting to get bummed out about still not feeling well.


----------



## AshNAmber

Icegurl I hope you get your results back today. 

I can't wait to have mine next month. I go on the 14th :happydance: 

I feel jittery today :wacko:


----------



## icegurl470

Sevesanne, did it tell you the gender? My dr said it would, I hope so! My morning sickness has been so different with all my pregnancies, first time around I barely had any, maybe two weeks of queezyness but that's it. My 2nd I was sick from 9-16 weeks everyday, morning and night mostly. There were a handful of days I thought it was going away and then I would have a really bad day, where I was throwing up morning to night unable to leave my bed. This time around it started at around 6 weeks, only in the morning on most days but not everyday. Then it stopped around 9 weeks (I still get a little queezy every once in awhile, but not to the point of getting sick). I think it gets worse when baby goes through growth spurts. There's a chance it could be a stomach bug, but if you don't have any diarrhea or chills/body aches its probably just a growth spurt :)


----------



## Savasanna

icegurl470 said:


> Sevesanne, did it tell you the gender? My dr said it would, I hope so! My morning sickness has been so different with all my pregnancies, first time around I barely had any, maybe two weeks of queezyness but that's it. My 2nd I was sick from 9-16 weeks everyday, morning and night mostly. There were a handful of days I thought it was going away and then I would have a really bad day, where I was throwing up morning to night unable to leave my bed. This time around it started at around 6 weeks, only in the morning on most days but not everyday. Then it stopped around 9 weeks (I still get a little queezy every once in awhile, but not to the point of getting sick). I think it gets worse when baby goes through growth spurts. There's a chance it could be a stomach bug, but if you don't have any diarrhea or chills/body aches its probably just a growth spurt :)

Yes! We're having a girl. :) 

I was a little concerned about the stomach bug as well, especially as I just spent the weekend with my Mom who fell down with it on Sunday evening. However, it really is just nausea (no other GI issues) and it seems to follow a pattern of steady all day/increasing in the evenings. Ginger-ale definitely helps, but I don't like all the sugar that comes with soda. Oh well.. 

I had a little of it starting maybe.. week 7/8 or so (?), but it really picked up toward the end of last week. Hoping this doesn't stick around too long. It's kind of a bummer!


----------



## rockstarlove9

Savasanna said:


> Icegurl - I had my test on Friday the 10th and got my results yesterday. Just for timing. They did tell me over the phone, but my friend had to come in to find out. Her baby is perfectly healthy so don't stress if they tell you to come in - I think it just depends on the office's procedure.
> 
> Question - My nausea seems to be increasing. Yesterday evening I was feeling so off I actually got sick, and that's only happened a handful of times. Normal to have MS increase around 12 weeks? I might post this as an additional thread as I'm starting to get bummed out about still not feeling well.

I know for me weeks 9-11 seemed like the symptoms were going away and then the past couple days have been plain crappy... so maybe it is normal.


----------



## Savasanna

blah. I really thought I escaped without the MS getting too bad. I just feel crappy now. Fx it passes soon!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm 12 weeks today and I've thought a couple times that I've felt some little tiny somersaults, too. It's possible, though it seems crazy after having an anterior placenta last time and not feeling movement forever.

My evening sickness seems to be getting worse, too. Especially if I eat the wrong thing (I tend to get aversions, not cravings). It isn't strong enough that I've gotten sick except for a couple times while brushing my teeth, but even coughing in the evenings has given me a few scares this week. I had to buy more Preggie Pop Drops yesterday, which seems so wasteful this far along, but they really seem to help. I hope it eases up soon, it's the one symptom I really have a hard time with, mentally, and I didn't really have to deal with it last time.


----------



## Savasanna

Happy 12 weeks, Chicago! 

What are everyone's thoughts on when the second tri starts? My OB says 14 weeks.


----------



## gingmg

I always thought 13ish. 40 divided by 3 is 13.3


----------



## MrsKChicago

It seems to vary so much by region and doctor. I go with 13 weeks, but it's not like it really matters, you know?


----------



## gingmg

Mrs Chicago- I just bought those preggie pops too, I feel like they help a little.


----------



## MrsKChicago

They're great for taking the edge off, but I'm sure they'd be a joke for someone with serious sickness.


----------



## Dani_b

2 weeks now and my nauseous feeling is coming around 5pm, no matter what I try to eat seems to help ease it either. 
Last night I had a dizzy spell, and thought I was going to throw up with that, managed to get some sleep, but still felt a bit 'funny' this morning. Even a lady in the gym that I work at said I looked a bit green (she knows I'm pregnant)


----------



## Savasanna

MrsKChicago said:


> It seems to vary so much by region and doctor. I go with 13 weeks, but it's not like it really matters, you know?

No - it doesn't matter. I just like having a point to focus on. I'll stick with 14 & 28 weeks. We booked a spa weekend for the weekend I turn 28 weeks so it's fun to think of that as a third trimester celebration. :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I like having a point to focus on, too. I just mean it doesn't really matter which date you go with - pick the one that makes you happy :)


----------



## rockstarlove9

Hey are any of you ladies on or been on the progesterone suppositories? If so did any thing weird start happening once you stopped? Bleeding, cramping, loss of symptoms, or God forbid mc? Im due to stop mines at twelve weeks and feel uneasy


----------



## gingmg

Rockstar- I stopped mine abruptly at 10 weeks, just the other day. I would hope my clinic wouldn't have put me at risk of loosing this pregnancy by having me stop when they did. I'm assuming everything is fine, still am nauseous, no cramping, no spotting. The placenta starts making progesterone at 10 weeks, although I've even seen some sources say as early as 8 weeks. I think stopping at 12 weeks is being very cautious because the placenta will have already been making it for two weeks. I understand your fears though. I was scared to stop taking it with my first pregnancy at 5 weeks even though the clinic assured me my body didn't need the extra support. I don't feel scared this time, just relieved to be done.


----------



## ladybrown33

rockstarlove9 said:


> Hey im eleven weeks exactly and just wanted to know if any of you ladies have had the heavy constant pressure feeling in your uterus area. kind of feels like a water balloon is sitting in there?

Yes especially if I let my bladder get too full then it's almost painful kind of pressure. 

I had the cell free DNA test on the 14th and haven't gotten any results yet still waiting excitedly.

Congratulations on the baby girl Savasanna

MrsK I also believe I have begun to feel movement and I think it started around the same time the last time


----------



## rockstarlove9

gingmg said:


> Rockstar- I stopped mine abruptly at 10 weeks, just the other day. I would hope my clinic wouldn't have put me at risk of loosing this pregnancy by having me stop when they did. I'm assuming everything is fine, still am nauseous, no cramping, no spotting. The placenta starts making progesterone at 10 weeks, although I've even seen some sources say as early as 8 weeks. I think stopping at 12 weeks is being very cautious because the placenta will have already been making it for two weeks. I understand your fears though. I was scared to stop taking it with my first pregnancy at 5 weeks even though the clinic assured me my body didn't need the extra support. I don't feel scared this time, just relieved to be done.

Thanks I swear goggle will have me in a sabbatical before this baby is born. I keep reading online about women who stop taking them and then have complications afterwards. My doctor isn't concerned and originally told me to stop at ten weeks as week but allowed me to continue to twelve for my own comfort. I swear if everything is ok after my ultrasound tomorrow im steering clear of google and all the excess worry and just going to enjoy my pregnancy. I know that once you hear a heartbeat your baby is probably gonna make it to the end or roundabouts and I have heard it but its just so hard to not worry about every freaking thing and its driving me nuts and making me treasure everything at the same time.


----------



## gingmg

Google is the death of me too... it's so hard not to worry!! I haven't looked up if women miscarry after stopping so maybe that's why I don't feel nervous. I've been obsessing over different things. Haha. I think this is where we just have to trust that our bodies can do this.

I guess I should edit that I do have cramps but I've been cramping on and off for the whole time so it doesn't feel different than before stopping the progesterone.


----------



## Savasanna

Yes - google is the devil! Such a curse and a blessing. For the most part, I've been staying away from any scary googles, and instead look up fun ones. ex - what 12 week ultrasounds look like so I can imagine what stage I'm at. 

Thanks, ladybrown! Hope you get your results soon!


----------



## rockstarlove9

gingmg said:


> Google is the death of me too... it's so hard not to worry!! I haven't looked up if women miscarry after stopping so maybe that's why I don't feel nervous. I've been obsessing over different things. Haha. I think this is where we just have to trust that our bodies can do this.
> 
> I guess I should edit that I do have cramps but I've been cramping on and off for the whole time so it doesn't feel different than before stopping the progesterone.

Yeah ive been having some mild cramping to while on the progesterone mostly just pressure though. I swear you take a little weight off my shoulders and your right we really do have to trust our bodies to do what it Is supposed to do. Yeah I think after my u/s tomorrow I will write google off as the devil.


----------



## icegurl470

Got the results of my free cell DNA test! No genetic markers for anything and were having a boy! So glad we found out early because we have two girls, no boy clothes and very little extra cash so will be hiting people up for hand me downs for sure! My husband ended up being in the car with me when I called the Dr for the results (I called earlier and they said they had them but my Dr was with a patient and would have to call me back so I was waiting on pins and needles all day) I turned the volume way down on my phone so he couldn't hear hehe I tried to react like it was a girl and when I got off the phone he said is it another girl? And I said your having a son lol his face was priceless :)


----------



## ladybrown33

Icegurl congratulations on the baby boy how exciting!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats on the baby boy!


----------



## AshNAmber

Awe congrats Icegril!! I'm glad all your test came back good and congrats on your little man :happydance: 

I so can't wait for my test next month!! :cloud9:

I'm excited I just purchased a doppler :happydance: Now I hope I don't have to wait 2 more weeks before I get to hear my little mini me's heartbeat. :cloud9:


----------



## Savasanna

Congrats Icegurl!! That phone call was such a fun moment for us as well - definitely one I'll remember forever. :) :)


----------



## ladybrown33

I've just received the results of the Cellfree DNA and baby is perfectly healthy and we are having a baby girl!


----------



## Savasanna

Woohoo, Lady!! Excellent news! Congrats on your baby girl!


----------



## rockstarlove9

ladybrown33 said:


> i've just received the results of the cellfree dna and baby is perfectly healthy and we are having a baby girl!

congrats


----------



## AshNAmber

Congrats Lady :happydance: Sweet baby girls!! :cloud9:


----------



## peach81

Good morning ladies... your resident lurker here. Just checking in to share the results of my first official u/s that I had yesterday at 8w5d: little critter is measuring at the right size (22 mm) with a strong hb of 175. Everything is looking good so far.

Back to your regularly scheduled programming. :)


----------



## Dani_b

Congratulations to those that have already found out the gender of their little ones, I have to wait until my 20 week scan, unless I pay for a private scan


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yay for a baby girl!

We're probably paying for an early scan in a couple weeks. It's only $50 to check sex and I had fun doing it last time.


----------



## Babybump2017

Aww congrats to those that have found out everything is okay and gender how exciting! I still have another 4 weeks until I can find out at 16 weeks (early scan) however my 12 week scan is tomorrow. I have to admit it's probably gonna be the scariest moment of my entire life after what I saw at my last 12 week scan however it trying not to think about that... although so so hard!


----------



## Savasanna

Bump - I'm assuming your previous 12 week scan showed a mc? If that's the case - I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Had you had previous healthy scans or was the 12 week scan your first? 

I hope you don't mind me asking - I've just been fearful of these MMC stories and was wondering if my previous scans were good signs, or if it really can just happen at any time. 

In any event, I'm sure tomorrow will bring wonderful news for you. Can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## Savasanna

MrsKChicago said:


> Yay for a baby girl!
> 
> We're probably paying for an early scan in a couple weeks. It's only $50 to check sex and I had fun doing it last time.

I can't seem to find any local places that do private scans where I live. :( Probably for the best though - that just seems sooo tempting!


----------



## ladybrown33

MrsKChicago said:


> Yay for a baby girl!
> 
> We're probably paying for an early scan in a couple weeks. It's only $50 to check sex and I had fun doing it last time.

I was considering paying for a private scan but with all of the scans I get I figured I'll just wait it out. I can't wait to find out the sex of your baby too!


----------



## rockstarlove9

Meet my little rainbow
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1452.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Savasanna

What an adorable ultrasound photo, Rockstar!


----------



## ladybrown33

So cute Rockstar!!


----------



## Savasanna

I'm in the mid-appointment slump. It's been two weeks since my last check-in and it'll be two weeks before my next one. Here's hoping the next two weeks go by quickly!


----------



## ladybrown33

I have an appointment next week but it does seem like it has been forever since the last time.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just had my first scan and everything looks great! Definitely a relief.
 



Attached Files:







received_10154485775338865.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ladybrown33

Congratulations MrsK! What was the babies heart rate?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't remember, I was just focused on hearing one. I know it was good, though. If DH had joined me I bet he'd remember, but it was easier to leave him home with Teddy.


----------



## Savasanna

Congrats MrsK!


----------



## ladybrown33

MrsK I can understand your focus on making sure the heartbeat was there. I just wanted to compare with mine. As long everything looks good that is all that matters


----------



## Savasanna

My last check in they didn't tell me what the heartbeat was either. They just found it on the doppler and said "there it is!" lol.


----------



## rockstarlove9

I didn't even hear the heartbeat yesterday the lady just told me the heart rate and my LO was dancing and wiggling around so much I figured it had to be beating pretty good


----------



## Dani_b

I feel like I'm one of the only ones that haven't seen/heard their baby yet.... 6th March can't come quick enough


----------



## MrsKChicago

Dani, I know how you feel! I'm a couple weeks further than you and the wait just went on forever!

I'm at the midwife now so if I get a good read on doppler I'll let you guys know.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Heart rate in the 160s!


----------



## Dani_b

I've had my booking with midwife 2 weeks ago, just want to see the little one now


----------



## Babybump2017

Hey ladies .. scan went perfectly well! She said everything looks fantastic and our baby would NOT stop moving. She kept mentioning that the baby was moving a lot so in the end I asked if it's a good thing and she said very good thing, an active baby is a happy baby - definitely put a smile on my face! HR was 158 :happydance: she also set me forward 2 days so my new DD is September 5th.. my late grandads birthday <3 now the countdown to my gender scan is 3 and a bit weeks! Yay yay yay


----------



## Babybump2017

Here we are!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7388.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AshNAmber

Yay baby bump on your US :happydance:

I'm so excited! My doppler comes in today!! :happydance: 

We got to see our little mini me heart beat at 6wk+6 but didn't get to hear it. I don't go back to the Dr until 3/14 for the genetics test so I couldn't wait that long. Tonight in the comfort of our bed we will try to hear our little baby for the first time. I'm so excited!


----------



## ladybrown33

Congratulations Baby Bump, looks excellent!

MrsK that's an excellent heart rate at last check little bunny was 158.


----------



## Emmab9833

Due 8th September xxxx


----------



## TFBG

Hello ladies! I'm so excited for all those who have found out the gender! I had an appt today and got to hear baby's heartbeat, heart rate of 150. I get to find out gender at 16 weeks, I can hardly wait! I'm so anxious. Plus side: I FINALLY feel like my old self. Nausea has subsided and I'm not that much of a witch to my OH anymore well.... not as often lol.


----------



## rockstarlove9

Babybump2017 said:


> Here we are!

congrats beautiful pic


----------



## sadeyedlady

Babybump2017 said:


> Here we are!

Beautiful pic. Congratulations!


----------



## rockstarlove9

I don't get to see my little rainbow butter bean again until 22 weeks :cry: but Im gonna take it as that means that my us was good all around and they aren't worried about my little punkin :happydance:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Quick question... have any of you announced yet? My doctor informed me at my appointment yesterday that I won't be getting another scan until I'm 20 weeks and I really don't want to wait that long to announce because by then I'll be obviously showing. However the only way I'll get a scan before then is if I go private so I was thinking about just announcing now or maybe waiting until 12 weeks but I don't want to jinx myself.


----------



## TFBG

lilmisscaviar said:


> Quick question... have any of you announced yet? My doctor informed me at my appointment yesterday that I won't be getting another scan until I'm 20 weeks and I really don't want to wait that long to announce because by then I'll be obviously showing. However the only way I'll get a scan before then is if I go private so I was thinking about just announcing now or maybe waiting until 12 weeks but I don't want to jinx myself.

I announced within a week after finding out &#9786;&#65039;. I have a big mouth and was beyond excited and would've told people one by one lol.


----------



## TFBG

My tummy has been growling and making crazy noises for a few days now. I'm not hungry when it happens. Is this weird??


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm almost always having some kind of digestive disturbance anymore. Something is always going on in my belly. Gurgling is usually gas that is moving through your intestines and not anything to be concerned about.


----------



## kitty2385

So amazing to see all the ultrasound pics! I have to wait till 20th March for my first scan! So impatient!


----------



## ladybrown33

I am not going to do a big announcement this time around I just don't feel like it. I've been telling friends and family as I see them. 
I have yet another ultrasound tomorrow this time for NT testing. 
I am able to feel little bunny moving around now. This is the fun part of pregnancy to me. Not so fun my pants will no longer button and my maternity pants from last time are too big.


----------



## Savasanna

Wow - awesome that you can feel the baby already! Admittedly, I have no idea what I'm looking for, but I can't really feel anything so I'm assuming I'm a ways away yet. I am starting to show, though. :) It's especially noticeable when I'm laying down. My wife and I noticed that the left side of my uterus feels hard but the right feels soft - is this normal? I did a quick google and it looks like a lot of people experience that, but I didn't look into it too much as I made a promise to myself to stay off the evil google. haha.


----------



## rockstarlove9

This morning was my first morning without the progesterone suppositories. I wont lie im a bundle of nerves and trying really hard to stay away from anything negative on google. The plus side is I felt a quick thump this morning and think maybe ill be starting to feel my lovebug moving soon!!! Ill be praying extra hard this week that my baby is ok without the extra progesterone.


----------



## ladybrown33

Savasanna I think it's normal to feel it only on one side for now. 
I'm feeling movements but not all the time just when I'm still baby is not it's so funny.

I understand your concern Rockstar, I think you will be fine it's kind of hard not to be worried until baby is born and then that opens a whole different level of worries.


----------



## AshNAmber

That's so exciting that yall can feel little movement at 11 and 12wks. Im almost there!! Something new to look forward to!!


----------



## AshNAmber

lilmisscaviar said:


> Quick question... have any of you announced yet? My doctor informed me at my appointment yesterday that I won't be getting another scan until I'm 20 weeks and I really don't want to wait that long to announce because by then I'll be obviously showing. However the only way I'll get a scan before then is if I go private so I was thinking about just announcing now or maybe waiting until 12 weeks but I don't want to jinx myself.

I havnt did the public announcement yet. But I told a some of my friends, family and my work. Im trying to hold off till 12 weeks. I bought the doppler to make me feel better in between US.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Savasanna, I think it's normal. I know at my ultrasound and last doppler, my babe was hanging out on the left. 

Rock star, I hope everything goes smoothly! If you're feeling movement that's a really good sign.

I may have felt a little movement here and there, but I'm not positive. I didn't feel a lot of early movement last time because I had an anterior placenta, but it's posterior this time and they say you feel things early with your second, so it's possible.

We're announcing on Facebook tonight. I've been itching to do it since my ultrasound Thursday, but we haven't had a chance to get a cute photo. I'm still not sure if we'll do just Teddy reading a big brother book or if we'll all be in it.


----------



## Dani_b

Aww the teddy sounds good. I've tshirts and a baby vest with thing 1-4 printed on them for my Facebook announcement next week


----------



## rockstarlove9

MrsKChicago said:


> Savasanna, I think it's normal. I know at my ultrasound and last doppler, my babe was hanging out on the left.
> 
> Rock star, I hope everything goes smoothly! If you're feeling movement that's a really good sign.
> 
> I may have felt a little movement here and there, but I'm not positive. I didn't feel a lot of early movement last time because I had an anterior placenta, but it's posterior this time and they say you feel things early with your second, so it's possible.
> 
> We're announcing on Facebook tonight. I've been itching to do it since my ultrasound Thursday, but we haven't had a chance to get a cute photo. I'm still not sure if we'll do just Teddy reading a big brother book or if we'll all be in it.

I cant say for certain its movement and not mental or gas as this is the first time ive ever gotten this far but im praying its movement and pray I start feeling more of it soon so I don't go nutty with worry. My next appt isn't until 3/28 so a whole month away... praying my lovebug starts moving around soon so I can put my mind at ease


----------



## dBOO0510

Due sept 24- my birthday!


----------



## Cookieb

Hi ladies, can I join? Baby #1 due 9/14. First trimester getting closer and closer to ending and I "think" I'm maybe feeling a little better?


----------



## Dani_b

Welcome in Cookie &#55357;&#56832;
I've woken this morning feeling terrible &#55357;&#56863; Hoping some breakfast will make me feel better


----------



## Tess08

Hi ladies! I haven't made it on in a while as I'm just feeling to tired and sick all the time. I literally just go to work, come home to feed and put my LG to bed and then go to bed myself! This first trimester always drags in :(. I'm praying i start to feel better soon but I didn't stop feeling sick with #1 until I was 34 weeks so I'm not holding my breath! Got my 12 week scan tomorrow. Can't wait for it to be out in the open so I can stop pretending to everyone I feel fine all the time. I actually feel like that makes me more sick lol. Anyway, how are you ladies getting on? I see a few of you have already found out what u r having! That's amazing. I won't find out till my 20 week scan. I keep getting little twinges of pain low down in my tummy so I'm really looking forward to my scan to put my mind at ease and know that everything is ok x


----------



## AshNAmber

Hey ladies. Hope you are all doing well.. Between work and school I feel like I am so nonstop and by the time I get home I'm just so ready to crash. My symptoms kinda eased up on me between 9 and 10wks. Man I tell you they are back full force here in week 11. I'm not as tired as I use to be but after I do any amount of anything I'm so freaking tired. Also where my nausea would show every couple days. The last 2 days I have felt like I have a sick stomach all day. I just want to lay down. I'm glad i get 6 days off of work every other week, but man the 8 days straight I have to get there are a killer lately. Were going to be posting our announcement on facebook next week. I'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## sara1983

Hi Ladies,
I haven't been on here as much as usual because I have been SO sick, but starting to feel slightly better.

It's been a really big week for me so I have an update!!!

I finally had my first ultrasound (NT and dating) and the baby was measuring ahead so they moved my due date from Sept. 12th to the 8th yayyyy! So I will be 13 weeks tomorrow now, so excited to gain a few days.

I also did the Panorama NIPT blood test and came back low risk for all conditions so I was happy about that. From that test, we also found out that we will be having a GIRL!!!!! I have a three year old daughter, and we haven't told her yet, but she will be over the moon about having a little sister. Even though having one of each would have been nice, I am thrilled as I have two sisters and we are best friends now, so it will be great to see them grow up together. It also means I don't have to buy a ton of stuff, although I'm sure that won't stop me from buying a few new things!!

Anyway, hope everyone is doing well....almost in the second tri. Can't wait to have some energy back and not throw up every day. :thumbup:


----------



## peach81

Good morning ladies. Your resident lurker checking in. :) I'm 10 weeks today, and my belly is already popping out... but I'm pretty sure that's just a bloat. I had a scan at 8 weeks 5 days, and the critter is measuring on schedule. I've got another one in about three weeks; after that, I'm pretty sure I'll announce to family and work.

I've had a pretty easy first tri so far: no nausea/vomiting, no food aversions, no cravings... but I'm super tired all of the time! I'm sleepy in the afternoons at work, and I can barely keep my eyes open after 8:30 pm. My appetite is pretty wild too; hunger no longer feels like the normal discomfort that we're all used to. It now feels like my stomach has been completely emptied and if I don't eat immediately, it will fold in and collapse on itself. I really hope that goes away, because I don't want to spend the next six months constantly famished!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think I'm finally doing a little better on the nausea now. I haven't needed a Preggie Pop in a couple days! We announced the other day and it's so nice not having to hide it anymore. We scheduled a private gender scan a week from today and I can't wait! I really would love a girl this time but like Sara, having two of the same would be great because they could be buddies. I'll be doing a fair amount of clothes shopping for the first year either way, I think, since my boy was born in March and this one will be born in September.

I had pregnancy dreams all night, but luckily they were nice, not creepy. In one I had a dream birth, super easy, everything perfectly according to plan. The nurses didn't even bother us ever hour afterwards ::haha:: In the other one I remember I was still only around 13-14 weeks but I could feel so much movement. 

We just got tickets to Hamilton for our anniversary, 3 weeks before I'm due, so I'm praying this one doesn't come early! Teddy was a week late and a whole month difference seems unlikely.


----------



## Babybump2017

Hey ladies 
Haven't been on in a while, been so busy with work it's hard to find the time to log in. Lovely to see you all well though :) as for me I booked our gender scan for the 22nd of this month.. even though I am almost certain it's :pink: and I will be shocked if they say otherwise!!! (Shocked not disappointed) so blessed to be here and hearing bubs heartbeat daily on the Doppler - so clear now too :) do we have anymore gender announcements here?


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi ladies, how are we all doing? 
I've also not been on much, been on Facebook page a bit more. Generally the same as others, working full time, have 6 year old so by the time I get to chill out I'm asleep! MS had worn off quite a bit, but get hungry easily so having to snack mostly. Have my next scan on the 14th March so can't wait &#128522;


----------



## ladybrown33

I haven't done a big announcement I'm telling friends and family as I see them. I'm excited to be having a little girl and I don't know if I should resist buying things anymore. I didn't have any nausea, vomiting, or extreme fatigue with this pregnancy so I feel normal there. I have an extreme lack of patience and I am always hungry.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats on a pink bundle ladybrown!

Bumleberry my symptoms are similar to yours. MS is pretty much gone unless I forget to eat regularly so I find myself snacking most of the day.

I'm envious of all those with scans coming up. I won't get to see my baby again until I'm 20 weeks unless I go private.


----------



## rockstarlove9

I just got my home doppler and my baby's heart rate was only 120 every time they've checked at the doctors just two days ago was over 160. I'm worried should I go to the hospital...


----------



## Tess08

It's nice to hear everyone is getting their scans now their minds are being put at ease &#128522; I had my scan yesterday and I'm 11+2 so moved forward 6 days yay! Now due on 20th sept. I think we're going to book a private gender scan on 9th April. Can't wait. We already have a little girl and I would love another girl as me and my sister are best friends so I would love for my little ones to have that too. My hubby is desperate for a boy though so either way we will be happy lol. I'm still feeling really sick and tired every day. It's worst at about 4/5pm and just doesn't ease up at all so I'm going to my bed at around 8pm every night! What makes u think it's a girl babybump? Does anyone know anything about the skull theory of trying to predict gender? I've been trying to read up on it but it's not making much sense to me haha x


----------



## Babybump2017

Not sure really tess .. I've just felt like it's a girl he whole time so far and automaticcalt look at pink clothes and girl names etc! It's almost as if I already found out it's a girl. It's so strange :) my other half is also desperate for a boy though. We've both said either way we're happy! 


Had anyone thought if any names yet?


----------



## Babybump2017

Sorry for the typos! My nails make it such hard work :haha:


----------



## Tess08

Well you are probably right then! As soon as I found out I was pregnant with my first I instantly thought it was a girl. Then I let other people change my mind because everyone said my 12 week scan looked like a boy and they pictured me with a boy bla bla bla. By the time I went for my 20 week scan I was positive I was having a boy and then I was in so much shock when she told me it was a girl lol. The same sort of thing has happened this time!! Initially I was thinking girl but everyone again is saying they think it's a boy so I'm starting to be swayed lol x


----------



## gingmg

Rockstar- Are you ok? Are you sure it was the baby's heartbeat you were hearing and not other sounds? Like the blood pumping through the placenta?


----------



## rockstarlove9

gingmg said:


> Rockstar- Are you ok? Are you sure it was the baby's heartbeat you were hearing and not other sounds? Like the blood pumping through the placenta?

Yeah I checked it again this morning and it was 152 I don't think I was doing it right my lovebug is good at hide abd seek already


----------



## Babybump2017

Rockstar.. try moving the Doppler around the same area until maybe it picks up a higher HR. Mine does this sometimes! It detects the babies beat but throws out a wrong number, then if I move it literally a fraction it becomes clearer and louder (obviously where I'm right on top of the baby) and then the HR changes to high 150's don't panic! It takes a while to get use to them :)


----------



## Babybump2017

Oops just seen your last reply. Glad to hear


----------



## Cookieb

Hi ladies, can someone please add me to the Facebook group? The email I signed up with is [email protected] but I don't use it anymore...user name is Lisa bigness


----------



## Dani_b

I would like to be added to the Facebook group as well please


----------



## Dani_b

I finally get to see my little one tomorrow, I will be 12 weeks exactly by my dates, lets see how much my dates change after my appointment


----------



## TFBG

Me 3 please. What info do you need from me to add to the FB group


----------



## lilmisscaviar

rockstarlove9 said:


> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I checked it again this morning and it was 152 I don't think I was doing it right my lovebug is good at hide abd seek already
> 
> Lovebug the 120 reading you keep getting is probably the placenta. My own hb typically runs about 90 at rest and 120-130 is usually the placenta. When you find that, baby usually isn't far away. Try pushing down a little into your belly and tilting the wand a bit and you should be able to find it fairly easy every time. It is very tricky in the beginning but once you get used to it you'll be able to do it like a pro!Click to expand...


----------



## Dani_b

Back from my scan, I was measuring 4 days ahead of my original date. So I'm now due 14th September. I would add a picture but I don't know how to do it on here


----------



## Savasanna

Congrats Dani! I'm hoping I can see my bean again on Thursday, too! 

Rockstar - so glad to hear that everything is sounding good again. That fear is exactly why I opted against the doppler. That must've been so scary!


----------



## rockstarlove9

lilmisscaviar said:


> rockstarlove9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I checked it again this morning and it was 152 I don't think I was doing it right my lovebug is good at hide abd seek already
> 
> Lovebug the 120 reading you keep getting is probably the placenta. My own hb typically runs about 90 at rest and 120-130 is usually the placenta. When you find that, baby usually isn't far away. Try pushing down a little into your belly and tilting the wand a bit and you should be able to find it fairly easy every time. It is very tricky in the beginning but once you get used to it you'll be able to do it like a pro!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info I didn't realize the placenta had a hb of its own. So much to learnClick to expand...


----------



## rockstarlove9

Savasanna said:


> Congrats Dani! I'm hoping I can see my bean again on Thursday, too!
> 
> Rockstar - so glad to hear that everything is sounding good again. That fear is exactly why I opted against the doppler. That must've been so scary!

Yeah I was to that was the scariest thing I've experienced this pregnancy and I honestly haven't touched the doppler since I found the hb of 152 I'm to afraid of causing myself a panic attack


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I don't blame you for not trying again, Rockstar, but try to relax. I know it is easier said than done but I'm sure baby is fine :)


----------



## rockstarlove9

lilmisscaviar said:


> I don't blame you for not trying again, Rockstar, but try to relax. I know it is easier said than done but I'm sure baby is fine :)

Yeah I have I just don't wanna risk freaking myself out again so Im not touching the Doppler for a long time. Maybe once more if my hubby wants to hear it or he wants to let his son hear the baby but as for me personally. Ill trust that everything ok at unless I have serious cramping or bleeding. 

dOES ANYONE KNow when the second trimester actually starts my my mom told me twelve weeks, my glow app told me that it started at 13 weeks, and my other app told me its not until the 14th week im so confused


----------



## Savasanna

there isn't an exact science to it. Exactly as you found, depending on your source the second tri starts somewhere 12 - 14 weeks. My OB determines second tri at 14 weeks and third at 28, so that's what I'm going with, but I say just pick a milestone and go with it.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I always thought it was 12 weeks but then I guess it is actually the end of 12 weeks, so technically 13 weeks. It is confusing, I know, but I just go with 13 weeks since it is in the middle :)


----------



## AshNAmber

Awe man! does this mean I have to tell my BF that 2nd tri doesn't actually start until the end of this week?! :dohh: Because he really wants to wait until I'm in the second tri before we announce it to the rest of the world. I told him I'll be 12 wks tomorrow ( thats what my app says) and we were going to announce tomorrow night :wacko:

I use my doppler maybe once a week just to make me feel better. I haven't really freaked out when we can't find lil one's heart beat because I know how little he/she is and I'm a little on the extra fabulous side so I know it can be hard to hear through all that extra loveliness. Usually we take our time and finally after pushing in on me we can find it loud and clear :cloud9:


----------



## rockstarlove9

Thanks Ladies, I wish it was set in stone I guess I'll just say im in the second trimester officially next week since that's week 14 and theres no question about that one. I think im starting to show already which im surprised by because most of the apps say for a ftm that you don't starting showing until sometime between 16-18 weeks so yay me... or this is gonna be a huge baby...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I was showing to myself around 12 weeks with my first. Nobody else could tell, but it was obvious to me. A lot of it is probably bloating. As far as big babies go, my son was just under 7 lbs at 41 weeks, so I wouldn't worry yet.


----------



## rockstarlove9

MrsKChicago said:


> I was showing to myself around 12 weeks with my first. Nobody else could tell, but it was obvious to me. A lot of it is probably bloating. As far as big babies go, my son was just under 7 lbs at 41 weeks, so I wouldn't worry yet.

Thanks and I'm not sure if it's bloating or not I've had a few gas babies over the past few weeksbut i can usually tell because it's usually gone by the next morning but this little bump has been here for a few days without waiver so I'm hoping it's the baby lol but it could just be bloating. Or fat since I'm eating like a horse now&#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Savasanna

Oh I'm definitely showing. Same with Mrs K - I started noticing probably around 12 weeks, but it was very subtle. At 13 weeks I was laying in bed with my wife when both of use were like 'WHOA!' and realized I had a little bump. Again - nothing that anyone else could see, but it was obvious to us. At 14 weeks I'm actively hiding something. I think I'm pulling it off, but depending how I'm standing/sitting I'm sure it looks like I've gained a little weight to someone who doesn't know. At my last appointment my OB said 14 weeks is usually when the uterus starts really expanding so it's common to start showing then. My app said the baby will double in size from 14 - 15 weeks so I would imagine we're all going to really pop soon. 

If you want, google image "(however many weeks pregnant you are) bump photos" - that should give you a reference of the range of bumps for that week. If anything else, it really highlights how different everyone's pregnancies are. 

Next appointment for me is TOMORROW! Woohooo! I can't wait. (and if I'm being completely honest I'm starting to have a little anxiety about it. Nothing major, but just those "oh I hope everything checks out healthy!" thoughts)


----------



## AshNAmber

I'm right there with you Savasanna. I see my Dr today just for a regular check up to go over my glucose test and such and I just want to know everything is ok with my mini me. I go next Tuesday for my ultrasound and genetics test. I'm going to ask today if that blood test will tell me the sex of the baby


----------



## Savasanna

What time is your appointment, Ash?


----------



## Wishx

Hello everyone!
I am due with my very first baby September 30th! I am currently 10 weeks and 5 days. I had my first ultrasound at 9 weeks and gladly there's only one baby  Twins run every generation on my side as well as my OH's.
We're really hoping for a girl but i feel like its going to be a boy. We have already started thinking of baby names but we cant find a single boy name we like.
I have had a lot of nausea and stretching pains. I got the review of my blood work yesterday and i am incredibly low in b12 so my doctor has me doing the shots once a month. My vitamin D is very low too - i need to pretty much double it lol.
We're very happy to be pregnant but still very nervous!


----------



## Babybump2017

Let's see everyone's bumps :) :baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7817.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rockstarlove9

Not sure if its a true bump or bloat but here it is
 



Attached Files:







BB.jpg
File size: 61.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsKChicago

14+1 today. I didn't get a great photo but I'm really showing now! We have a private gender scan tomorrow so I'm really hoping baby cooperates.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1489022582085.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I can't believe most of you are already in the second trimester! I still have a couple weeks yet so I feel behind most of you yet because this is my fourth baby I look like I'm already 16 weeks :wacko:


----------



## peach81

lilmisscaviar said:


> I can't believe most of you are already in the second trimester! I still have a couple weeks yet so I feel behind most of you yet because this is my fourth baby I look like I'm already 16 weeks :wacko:

I feel a little behind too... I'm only 11 weeks today. But I am due late September, so it makes sense to see so many ladies already kicking it in the 2nd tri. Only two more weeks left to go for me! I can't wait! :)


----------



## Tess08

Wow I can't believe so many of you already have noticeable bumps! I'm 12+2 but I'm not showing at all. Everyone told me I would be showing really early this time as it's my second and things tend to move quicker but that's not happened so far! My friend is pregnant with her second just now too and she started showing at 8 weeks so I really thought I would have something by now. I'll just need to wait for wee bumpy to makes its appearance I suppose! Have you all announced your pregnancies now then? X


----------



## Savasanna

You'll all be in the second tri in no time! (but I totally understand - I get a little envious when someone is a week or two ahead of me too :) ) 

Mrs K - how did it got today? Do you know what you're having??

I had my 14 week check in this morning - we got to hear the baby's heartbeat so everything sounded great. :cloud9: My next appointment (April 7th) is the full anatomy scan so I'm REALLY looking forward to that one. I can't believe this is actually happening!


----------



## MrsKChicago

We're having a girl!!! I'm very excited!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1489085156929.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Savasanna

Congrats!!


----------



## AshNAmber

Savasanna said:


> What time is your appointment, Ash?

My appointment was at 3:40 and it was crazy. The talk with my Dr's NP was short she explained about my appointment next week with the genetics test. She then went to listen for a heartbeat but after 5min of trying she couldn't find one so she took me in another room and did a scan on me and there he was flipping all over the place kicking his little legs and waving his tiny arms and the NP started laughing and said your little acrobat was perfectly fine. I was excited to get to see.


----------



## Savasanna

AshNAmber said:


> Savasanna said:
> 
> 
> What time is your appointment, Ash?
> 
> My appointment was at 3:40 and it was crazy. The talk with my Dr's NP was short she explained about my appointment next week with the genetics test. She then went to listen for a heartbeat but after 5min of trying she couldn't find one so she took me in another room and did a scan on me and there he was flipping all over the place kicking his little legs and waving his tiny arms and the NP started laughing and said your little acrobat was perfectly fine. I was excited to get to see.Click to expand...

So glad to hear! That must've been a stressful 5 minutes for you! At my last appointment I was only 10 weeks so the OB did a quick abdominal ultrasound before grabbing the doppler so we wouldn't worry if she couldn't find the hb. I thought that was super thoughtful of her. 

So yea, sorry for the undue anxiety but bonus that you got a scan out of it! :)


----------



## Mum_Of_Roodys

Can I join I'm due in September:)


----------



## Savasanna

Welcome!


----------



## bumbleberry

Wishx said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am due with my very first baby September 30th! I am currently 10 weeks and 5 days. I had my first ultrasound at 9 weeks and gladly there's only one baby  Twins run every generation on my side as well as my OH's.
> We're really hoping for a girl but i feel like its going to be a boy. We have already started thinking of baby names but we cant find a single boy name we like.
> I have had a lot of nausea and stretching pains. I got the review of my blood work yesterday and i am incredibly low in b12 so my doctor has me doing the shots once a month. My vitamin D is very low too - i need to pretty much double it lol.
> We're very happy to be pregnant but still very nervous!

Welcome Wishx, congratulations!


----------



## gingmg

Congrats due to many!

Hi to the new people!


----------



## ladybrown33

I have had an appointment every two weeks since I found out I was pregnant and I am already tired, I'm wondering if it is okay to just skip one?
I know that I'm having a baby girl but at 13 weeks is it too soon to start shopping for her. I've seen so many things that I would like to buy.


----------



## Savasanna

Your appointments are every two weeks? Wow, I'm once a month until I hit somewhere in the third trimester. Maybe speak with your OB about skipping one?

Hope you get your energy back soon! I've felt loads better this week, so maybe some relief is just around the corner!


----------



## ladybrown33

Yes every two weeks with the last pregnancy it was once a month until I was much further along but this time it has consistently been every two weeks. I think I will mention it to my ob at my appointment next week


----------



## MrsKChicago

I would find out why they want you so often. That's a lot of appointments!

I'm buying a few things already. We got a going home outfit yesterday and I'm looking at a sweet clearance dress at the Gap. We're at a point now where the odds of a problem are pretty low.


----------



## TFBG

I just came from my appointment and heard baby's heartbeat &#10084;. It took a while for him to find, I almost got an US but he checked and found baby higher than usual at this point (hope that means GIRL lol). At my next appointment, I'll get the genetics test to see what we're having. I can't wait!!


----------



## Dani_b

Damn hormones, it's just turned 8pm here and I have just gone to bed in floods of tears for no reason at all.


----------



## gingmg

Dani- hugs, I totally get it. Be gentle on yourself. This too will pass.


----------



## Savasanna

lol - good lord with those hormones! You're not alone, Dani. :hugs:

TFBG - Congrats on your hb appointment! Was that the first time you've heard it? Sooooo reassuring. I just had a check in and heard mine last Thursday, and I'm already itching for the next appointments. haha. C'moooooon April 7th! 

How's everyone doing on names? We're finding it so hard to land on one!


----------



## Dani_b

Not even had a think about names yet, think that one could take a while


----------



## gingmg

We don't have the same taste in names AT ALL, that's gonna be excruciating. Actually boy names we have agreed on only because in the end the last time I got the name I really wanted (which she loved but wasn't her first choice) so it has already been set what the choices of boy names will be and ultimately she will get to decide. And I'm fine with any of them. But girl names? No, this will be a battle. The agreement is she can pick the name, but I have to like/love it too, and we have WAY different tastes. And my gut says this is a girl, so we are gonna struggle bad liking the same names.


----------



## ladybrown33

I don't have any idea what I would like to name this baby at this rate her name will be baby girl. We cannot agree on anything and there hasn't been anything that sounds right to me. I'm taking suggestions the and see what we come up with in the end.


----------



## MrsKChicago

We've had a first name for years, but we're stuck on a middle name. I thought we'd made some progress until he realized the name in reverse is the same as some obscure video game character that literally like two people might think of...


----------



## Savasanna

I find it hilarious (and maddening) how far we delve into the name connection thing when choosing a name. Like "no, Jennifer won't work because when I was in second grade a Jennifer made me cry during recess once". haha. 

I *think* I found a name I like, now I just need to get my wife on board. She likes it, but doesn't LOVE it. But there's still time to sell her on it. 

Ging - how do you and your wife's tastes differ? What's your "name style", if you will?


----------



## gingmg

I like very traditional names, all those old school names from our grandparents era that are slowly coming back, she likes VERY Irish names that no one can pronounce. I'm fine with an Irish name if it's more mainstream/traditional, but some of the names she comes up with are too out there for me.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Do you live somewhere where Irish names might be familiar? There are a lot of beautiful Irish names but I'd have a hard time setting my kid up for a lifetime of spelling and pronouncing her name constantly (my friend's poor daughter in California gets called Raisin a lot). Maybe if we lived in the UK it would be more realistic.

I'm a big fan of traditional grandparent names, too. They're really in fashion now in general, all my son's little toddler friends have grandparent names. But there are enough of them that you won't necessarily have ten Rubies in every classroom.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Still don't really have a boy or girl name. I have names that are ok but they are kind of uncommon and I'll constantly have people asking me "why did you name him/her that?" Really it is none of their business but people like to make it their business for some reason. I think that parents should be able to choose a name without feeling judged. So right now we don't have either a first or middle name for our child. I will probably wait until the gender scan before I seriously start thinking about it.


----------



## Savasanna

gingmg said:


> I like very traditional names, all those old school names from our grandparents era that are slowly coming back, she likes VERY Irish names that no one can pronounce. I'm fine with an Irish name if it's more mainstream/traditional, but some of the names she comes up with are too out there for me.

I like grandparent names, too! We agree! ;) ;) :haha:


----------



## gingmg

Yes there are many beautiful Irish names, she just needs to find one that I like too, cuz so far we like different ones.


----------



## gingmg

Sav-haha!


----------



## rockstarlove9

Looks like im officially in the second trimester... im flabbergasted I never imagined I would make it this far. Im starting to believe I really may get my rainbow baby after all


----------



## Savasanna

Woohoo, rockstar!


----------



## Dani_b

Yay rockstar


----------



## Babybump2017

I'm glad we're not the only ones struggling for names .. we don't agree on anything at all. I'm looking forward to next Wednesday when we will know the sex so it will eliminate half the issue atleast :haha: how many of this group have found out the sex already? It's all too exciting!!

I have a few girls names in mind but absolutely cannot think of anything really for a boy. I love Layla, Scarlett & Jada/Jaida... and for a boy na-da :haha: 

Anyone else got names in mind? :)


----------



## rockstarlove9

WE're pretty decided as for right now have both a boy and a girls name picked out but we don't know what were having yet and wont for about two months so im sure itll change a million times until then. Its really frustrating because everyone wants to pick the name out for me. My sister out right stopped talking to me because the name for a boy is set in stone and she wanted to change it... absolutely ridiculous smh :growlmad:


----------



## gingmg

Can anyone feel movements yet? I think I am, but it's at that hard to tell stage. I think I started to feel them at 15 weeks with my son, but it wasn't until 20 weeks that I was sure it was movements. This time I think I can feel them for the last week, but I have a feeling it will be a few weeks until I'm sure and it feels clearer that they are movements. Anyone else?


----------



## gingmg

Congrats rockstar!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yay Rockstar!

It's hilarious how people think they can name your baby. I don't mind the jokes about naming her after people, but as soon as you even think about mentioning baby names, everyone has an idea! I don't want to say our first name is already set because then people want to know what it is. I hate when couples won't share the name ahead of time, so I just go with the "we're not decided yet" little white lie to spare people the frustration.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm not sure on movement. I've thought I've felt something on and off for a few weeks, but I'm not positive it's the baby. I had an anterior placenta last time, so I'm not too familiar with the early movements.


----------



## rockstarlove9

gingmg said:


> Can anyone feel movements yet? I think I am, but it's at that hard to tell stage. I think I started to feel them at 15 weeks with my son, but it wasn't until 20 weeks that I was sure it was movements. This time I think I can feel them for the last week, but I have a feeling it will be a few weeks until I'm sure and it feels clearer that they are movements. Anyone else?

Well im pretty sure Ive felt a few flutters and a solid thump that I thought was kick but idk as this is my first time getting far enough along. I know they said with multiple pregnancies you can feel it a little earlier after the first. I cant wait til I cant rule it out as being gas because that's what ive been telling myself it is as not to get to crazy into it.


----------



## rockstarlove9

MrsKChicago said:


> Yay Rockstar!
> 
> It's hilarious how people think they can name your baby. I don't mind the jokes about naming her after people, but as soon as you even think about mentioning baby names, everyone has an idea! I don't want to say our first name is already set because then people want to know what it is. I hate when couples won't share the name ahead of time, so I just go with the "we're not decided yet" little white lie to spare people the frustration.

Yeah I understand the name for a boy is set as my husband is very particular about that one and the girl name I have the one I like in mind as well but I haven't told anyone ever since my sister got mad when I declined to name my baby what she wanted and she stopped speaking to me. Just figure I would save myself the frustration. my Dh keeps saying its our baby so we can name it what we want but I swear people take it so personal if there name isn't a top contender


----------



## Babybump2017

Names are such a personal thing and unless you're the child's parent it really is no one else's business :nope:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

gingmg said:


> Can anyone feel movements yet? I think I am, but it's at that hard to tell stage. I think I started to feel them at 15 weeks with my son, but it wasn't until 20 weeks that I was sure it was movements. This time I think I can feel them for the last week, but I have a feeling it will be a few weeks until I'm sure and it feels clearer that they are movements. Anyone else?

I could swear I'm feeling flutters too. I had my hand on my bump and could have sworn I felt something. It wasn't like a kick in that it was precise, more like my whole uterus shook.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Major congrats Rockstar!


----------



## bumbleberry

lilmisscaviar said:


> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone feel movements yet? I think I am, but it's at that hard to tell stage. I think I started to feel them at 15 weeks with my son, but it wasn't until 20 weeks that I was sure it was movements. This time I think I can feel them for the last week, but I have a feeling it will be a few weeks until I'm sure and it feels clearer that they are movements. Anyone else?
> 
> I could swear I'm feeling flutters too. I had my hand on my bump and could have sworn I felt something. It wasn't like a kick in that it was precise, more like my whole uterus shook.Click to expand...

Yes I get this too, been getting lots of flutters, my last pregnancy the placenta was anterior but my scan yesterday showed it as posterior so I know I'll feel things better this time round :)


----------



## TFBG

Savasanna said:


> lol - good lord with those hormones! You're not alone, Dani. :hugs:
> 
> TFBG - Congrats on your hb appointment! Was that the first time you've heard it? Sooooo reassuring. I just had a check in and heard mine last Thursday, and I'm already itching for the next appointments. haha. C'moooooon April 7th!
> 
> How's everyone doing on names? We're finding it so hard to land on one!

It's my second time hearing it and I had one US already. I don't get to see baby again until 20 weeks. But hearing the heartbeat and watching doc search for baby is amusing to me, like she doesn't want to be bothered lol.


----------



## TFBG

bumbleberry said:


> lilmisscaviar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone feel movements yet? I think I am, but it's at that hard to tell stage. I think I started to feel them at 15 weeks with my son, but it wasn't until 20 weeks that I was sure it was movements. This time I think I can feel them for the last week, but I have a feeling it will be a few weeks until I'm sure and it feels clearer that they are movements. Anyone else?
> 
> I could swear I'm feeling flutters too. I had my hand on my bump and could have sworn I felt something. It wasn't like a kick in that it was precise, more like my whole uterus shook.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I get this too, been getting lots of flutters, my last pregnancy the placenta was anterior but my scan yesterday showed it as posterior so I know I'll feel things better this time round :)Click to expand...

I swear I'm feeling movements, like butterflies in my belly. Can't wait to feel undeniable movements


----------



## Dani_b

I'm officially in second trimester today, 14 weeks pregnant


----------



## Savasanna

Congrats Dani! Welcome to the second tri! 

I'm not feeling anything yet. I'm so curious as to what I'm looking for, though. Everyone says "gas bubbles" or "popcorn" and I just can't wrap my head around what that's supposed to feel like. I guess I'll know when I know? I will say that I feel like my bump grew exponentially this week! It makes me nervous how much of a difference one week can make! haha.


----------



## Tess08

Savasanna said:


> Congrats Dani! Welcome to the second tri!
> 
> I'm not feeling anything yet. I'm so curious as to what I'm looking for, though. Everyone says "gas bubbles" or "popcorn" and I just can't wrap my head around what that's supposed to feel like. I guess I'll know when I know? I will say that I feel like my bump grew exponentially this week! It makes me nervous how much of a difference one week can make! haha.

I haven't felt any movement with this one yet as I'm only 13 weeks but with my first, the first feelings I got weren't like little kick or anything. That came later. The first feelings I got were like butterflies or my tummy flipping a wee bit. Like the feeling you get going down a hill fast in a car if you know what I mean? X


----------



## Babybump2017

Felt the first movement today. It was like the baby was constantly wriggling for a minute or so, best thing ever <3


----------



## Savasanna

Tess08 said:


> Savasanna said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Dani! Welcome to the second tri!
> 
> I'm not feeling anything yet. I'm so curious as to what I'm looking for, though. Everyone says "gas bubbles" or "popcorn" and I just can't wrap my head around what that's supposed to feel like. I guess I'll know when I know? I will say that I feel like my bump grew exponentially this week! It makes me nervous how much of a difference one week can make! haha.
> 
> I haven't felt any movement with this one yet as I'm only 13 weeks but with my first, the first feelings I got weren't like little kick or anything. That came later. The first feelings I got were like butterflies or my tummy flipping a wee bit. Like the feeling you get going down a hill fast in a car if you know what I mean? XClick to expand...

I actually have felt something like that, but it was only for like half a second. Is that it? And it only happened once. Maybe twice.


----------



## rockstarlove9

Savasanna said:


> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Savasanna said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Dani! Welcome to the second tri!
> 
> I'm not feeling anything yet. I'm so curious as to what I'm looking for, though. Everyone says "gas bubbles" or "popcorn" and I just can't wrap my head around what that's supposed to feel like. I guess I'll know when I know? I will say that I feel like my bump grew exponentially this week! It makes me nervous how much of a difference one week can make! haha.
> 
> I haven't felt any movement with this one yet as I'm only 13 weeks but with my first, the first feelings I got weren't like little kick or anything. That came later. The first feelings I got were like butterflies or my tummy flipping a wee bit. Like the feeling you get going down a hill fast in a car if you know what I mean? XClick to expand...
> 
> I actually have felt something like that, but it was only for like half a second. Is that it? And it only happened once. Maybe twice.Click to expand...

I would say so at least when I describe what I'm feeling to my mom she says she's sure that's the baby I'm feeling


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I've just started feeling fishy flops, hard enough to make my whole uterus shake. I thought I was imagining it but I had my hand on my belly this morning and felt my hand shake so now I know I'm not crazy lol.


----------



## rockstarlove9

Has anyone else had a sore feeling uterus. This morning I had a really bad vomiting episode and my abs and uterus feel tender and sore now. Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing this and if its normal?


----------



## Dani_b

Hmm I'm not too sure if I've been feeling little movements from baby, past few days I've felt something, and I'm certain it isn't gas. Can't wait for when I know that it's defiantly baby


----------



## Babybump2017

If anyone else gently pokes their stomach, do they feel flutters for a couple of seconds after?


----------



## Babybump2017

Also I don't know if it's just me.. 
Although it was only Just over 3 weeks ago since my 12 week scan where I saw baby jumping around like a crazy kid, I kinda feel all paranoid again. One minute I feel like my stomach is still too squishy and not hard enough to be almost 16 weeks, then I'm like oh shouldn't I feel proper movement by now? Then I'm paranoid I'm not big enough at this point. And then the way I position the Doppler on my stomach has had to change the last week as I wasn't finding the heartbeat the way I always have, I now have to point it downwards.. I know baby changes position and things change and move as it grows, but I'm just all paranoid! I have my gender scan Wednesday but it's at a private clinic and they're not doctors so not able to give a general wellbeing check, however I have my 20 week scan in a month. Am I the only one? :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

I tend to stress between scans before feeling good movement, too. I think it's pretty normal.


----------



## Babybump2017

Today just gets worse. Now I've got the worst pressure on my bladder which feels just like a UTI except when I go to the loo there's barely a drop there! It's horrible. No burning or stinging when I pee, Just a slight burning pressure feeling low down when I walk etc! Feel like there's no relief unless I sit on the toilet. Luckily I have my 16 week midwife appointment Monday so she will test urine. I'm guessing it might just be the baby laying on my bladder. Agony :nope:


----------



## Dani_b

I've just noticed that my second ticker is a bit wrong surely I'm more than 06% complete :wacko:


----------



## gingmg

Old wives tales and gender- let's play! If you know what you are having I'm particularly interested to hear from you. If you don't know, do you have any guesses and why?

My baby's heart rate is consistent with a boy. The ring/string test says girl. 

What are some other ones?


----------



## Babybump2017

I find out Wednesday but I'm so sure it's a girl. Heart rate has always been over 150 and the old wives tale I've heard is anything under 150=boy and anything over 150=girl. I've also had a gut feeling it's a girl from the start :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Wasn't true for me, babybump. My girls were always 140-150 bpm. Only a couple of times they got up to 160 bpm. My DS was always 160-170 bpm. He was a lot more active than his sisters and I think that is why lol.


----------



## Babybump2017

Yeah I think it's a load of cobblers too! I'll see Wednesday I can't wait :happydance:
I had my 16 week midwife appointment today, she said everything's fine :) always a relief. Next one not until 25 weeks.


----------



## Babybump2017

Gender day :happydance:


----------



## AshNAmber

So excited for you babybump!! Will be stalking today to see! :happydance:

I been MIA lately due to nausea and being so freaking tired I just want to sleep. Thankfully I finally started taking ginger vitamin and feel SOOOOOOO much better!! 
I went for a scan on 12+5 and our baby is measuring a week ahead of me and a strong heart beat of 164 bpm. We find out on 4/8 what the gender will be :happydance: So 17 days!! I hope everyone is doing well.. My ankles are starting to swell the last few days. I'm glad today is my friday and I'm off 6 days. Think I'll take it easy and keep my feet up this week.

Can someone add me to the Facebook Sept group. I would love to stay in touch with all you ladies as we go! Officially in the 2nd tri Tomorrow!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Babybump2017

Team BLUE :blue: we are so so happy.


----------



## AshNAmber

Babybump2017 said:


> Team BLUE :blue: we are so so happy.

Yay Babybump!! :happydance: Love the handsome baby boys!! :cloud9:


----------



## Dani_b

Ya for finding out, I have to wait until 24 April unless I go private


----------



## Savasanna

Yay babybump! Congrats!! Time to start thinking names!


----------



## Babybump2017

The 3D scan photo is the best thing I've ever seen. Can't wait to meet my little boy :happydance: thanks guys


----------



## Savasanna

Aww - is that the pic from your avatar? Was this a private scan you booked?


----------



## AshNAmber

Babybump2017 said:


> The 3D scan photo is the best thing I've ever seen. Can't wait to meet my little boy :happydance: thanks guys

you have me so excited for mine now!! EEK!! I booked mine last week for the 8th I'll be 16wks as well :happydance: .. Seeing yours just has my heart melting!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## peach81

Oh man... I'm so jealous of all of you already knowing the sex of your little ones. I won't find out until mid-May! I had a scan yesterday, but my doctor won't send me for another one until I'm at the 20th week. I'm so impatient!

Anyway, here's my little critter at just shy of 13 weeks. Very active; bouncing up and down, waving its arms, and then stopping to arch its head back and gulp down some amniotic fluid. I just know that this kid is going to be kicking the hell out of me for the next 6 months!


----------



## Babybump2017

Yeah that's from my scan the avatar pic! It was so real it honestly felt like my baby was laying right in front of us! SO clear too. Best £50 ever spent!


----------



## Babybump2017

Congrats peach!! Your pic looks so similar to my first scan pic at 12 weeks! Even the way the hand is positioned! Congrats :) I have to wait until April 19 for my 20 week scan, I already want to see him again!


----------



## Savasanna

Peach - how cute is your scan photo! My last ultrasound was 10w and they didn't give us a photo there. :( I can't WAIT to see our little bean again in 2 weeks and 2 days. But who's counting. ;) 

We found out the sex from the MaterniT21 test. If we hadn't had that test, we wouldn't have found out until the 4/7 scan (I'll be 18w5d then), too. The weeks are both picking up in speed and still feeling so slow! 

I did tell my work, though. So check that off the list! I'm meeting with my boss' boss to work out my maternity leave on Monday. Excited for that and hoping I'll be able to take a full 12 weeks. (cross your fingers!) I *almost* wore a dress today that showed my bump.. but I chickened out and opted for another over-sized sweater. lol.


----------



## peach81

I told my boss today. He seemed pretty happy for me. I'll be taking the full 12 weeks that my job offers as well... unfortunately, it's unpaid leave. :(


----------



## AshNAmber

my jb doesn't even offer me 12 weeks. We are only allowed 6. However since I only work 2 weeks a month anyway I'll get 12 weeks.


----------



## Babybump2017

Where are you guys from? We get 6 months full pay, 3 months 3/4 pay and the final 3 months half pay in the UK, go back after a year.. sucks you have to take it unpaid. :(


----------



## Savasanna

The US. We don't have a maternity leave policy. Even when people talk about maternity leave - it's not leave like you're thinking of/have. My "leave" is really just banked sick time and short term disability. Most people just take the time unpaid, if they're able to. Those who can't, often return to work as soon as they can because they need the money. It's pathetic and disgraceful. (the lack of a policy - not the women doing what they need to to make ends meet)


----------



## Babybump2017

Yeah that's awful !!


----------



## kittykat7210

Baby bump I think that's your company not standard maternity!! Standard maternity in the UK is 6 weeks 90% pay and 33 weeks £140 a week then the final 13 weeks unpaid :) I'm jealous that you get so much!! But I agree that the U.S. Is awful for maternity!!


----------



## Dani_b

Does anyone know anything about being self employed and maternity pay/allowance in the uk ?


----------



## Savasanna

It really is. Even using short term disability only gives you 6 weeks at 60% pay.. AND you have a two week period where you're in a waiting time. So I'm approved for 6 weeks but I have to wait two weeks for my benefits to kick in. So really I'm only getting 4 weeks at 60% pay and the rest is either unpaid or I use my personal sick/vacation time to make it work. 

Wanna know the best part of it? I'm one of the lucky ones because I have short term disability benefits. THAT'S the US' huge benefit. eye. roll.


----------



## AshNAmber

Yep. My first 2 weeks of "Maternity Leave" is my vacation time that I have saved up which is included in the 6 weeks of short term disability. So actually they are giving me 4 weeks and they will pay me 60% of my pay unless I have more vacation time saved then they will use that so I get 100% pay. Yeah our government is shitty when it comes down to this. I bet if men had babies they would get a year off with 100% pay.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dani I don't know specifically but there's loads of info on the government website, you might be entitled to maternity allowance being self employed but I don't know that for a fact


----------



## Dani_b

kittykat7210 said:


> Dani I don't know specifically but there's loads of info on the government website, you might be entitled to maternity allowance being self employed but I don't know that for a fact

Thanks I'll take a look when I get a bit of free time


----------



## peach81

Technically, new parents are guaranteed up to 12 weeks unpaid leave by the Family and Medical Leave Act of 1993. It's a federal law that applies to full-time employees of companies that employ at least 50 employees within 75 miles. It's designed to protect peoples' jobs from being given away during their time off. But for people like me, who are the family's breadwinner, 12 weeks without pay is a hardship. I'm looking into other options: taking out a personal loan, working from home, short-term disability,... I'm hoping that I could possibly collect unemployment, but I doubt it, because I won't really be unemployed.

Only four states offer paid family leave: California, NJ (my state), Rhode Island, and NY (where I work). Unfortunately, NY's paid family leave law doesn't go into effect until January 2018... it'll be too late for me. And because I don't work in NJ, I won't be eligible to collect family leave from my home state.

Yeah... the U.S. really sucks in this department.


----------



## Savasanna

My old employer used to offer the full 6 weeks STD AFTER the 2-week waiting period. That's my biggest question for my current employer. If they go about it like AshnAmber said, then I'm not sure I'll be able to swing a full 12 weeks. :( But we'll see. 

And yes. FMLA is kind of useless as it's unpaid. There's no way I could take 12 weeks off truly unpaid (i.e. without using banked sick/vacation time). I'm also concerned as I've heard that some employers won't let you use sick time past the initial 6 weeks of a maternity leave. So I suppose if that's the case then I won't be able to make the full 12 weeks either. :( 

Ah well.. things to discuss on Monday. Glad I'll at least be able to make a plan then.


----------



## Savasanna

well alright then.. looks like my employer's waiting period for disability benefits is 30 days. So of a 6-week benefit, it looks like I'll qualify for 2. woohoo..


----------



## gingmg

What???? That doesn't seem right. How can that be allowed?


----------



## Savasanna

I don't know. I really hope I'm missing something because I'm *pissed*. I meet with my employer on Monday so I suppose I'll find out more then..


----------



## rockstarlove9

So all day I have been having this pressure... im hoping that it just means my little one is having a growth spurt but I wont lie its starting to worry me. I think my scrub pants were too tight on my waist and im really worried I hurt my poor little lovebug. Is anyone else having constant pressure?


----------



## Savasanna

I have days where I feel more pressure than others. My wife will sometimes tell me she thinks my pants are "squishing" the baby (like, sweatpants.. so they're not actually tight but they're not always positioned below the bump). My theory is that our bodies are NOT that fragile and babies are protected in there. Major impacts, such as a fall or car accident, could be harmful, but if there's no way they could be at risk from pants. 

You're right - it's probably a growth spurt. Maybe your bump will have a pop soon!


----------



## rockstarlove9

Savasanna said:


> I have days where I feel more pressure than others. My wife will sometimes tell me she thinks my pants are "squishing" the baby (like, sweatpants.. so they're not actually tight but they're not always positioned below the bump). My theory is that our bodies are NOT that fragile and babies are protected in there. Major impacts, such as a fall or car accident, could be harmful, but if there's no way they could be at risk from pants.
> 
> You're right - it's probably a growth spurt. Maybe your bump will have a pop soon!

I hope so cuz right now all I feel is fat not pregnant lol


----------



## Dani_b

15 weeks today, 2 weeks until I see my midwife again.
I feel like my belly has well and truly popped now, no hiding this pregnant bump anymore


----------



## Savasanna

Agreed. I'm defo pregnant over here. I mean, a non-fitted sweater still makes it not noticeable to a stranger. But anything that's even remotely fitted shows a bump. 

I STILL haven't worn something super obvious to work yet.. but I have a feeling that day is just over the horizon.


----------



## Dani_b

I can't really hide my bump at work, being a personal trainer and having to teach classes, it's a bit hard to cover up in Lycra leggings and a bit so flattering tshirt


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I can't hide mine anymore either. I'm typically on the thinner side (minus some added mommy weight from previous pregnancies :oops: ) and gain a lot of weight during pregnancy so my bump shows fairly early on. Plus with this being baby #4 I don't really have a chance! :haha:


----------



## ladybrown33

I cannot hide my belly anymore either. I have told my job, hr and department manager. Everyone here appears to be excited. We have twelve weeks, and there is a one week delay before short term disability kicks in and I'll be paid at 60% until I return to work. I feel like a three month old is too small to return to work. I didn't go back to work until my first son was almost one but I cannot afford to stay home that long this time. 
The Cellfree DNA test says a baby girl but I am not completely comfortable saying it's a girl until confirmed with ultrasound. I've been given many names, Johanna, Rose, Majesty, Imari, and the only thing I like right is Rose is because that is my middle name and could maybe be a middle name for baby too.


----------



## Savasanna

Ladybrown - your STD covers you through 12 weeks? 

That's my last hope, that even though my disability benefits don't kick in until 31 days after delivery, they're not limited to the usual 6-week maximum for birth. Don't know how likely that is, but I'll make due with what I have. After all, it's not like I really have a choice in the manner..


----------



## MrsKChicago

Maternity leave here is such a nightmare. We have to really watch our budget for me to stay home, but I'm glad I don't have to deal with that nightmare. My best friend was back at work before she'd even fully stopped bleeding. It's disgraceful.

I can hide the bump in a baggy sweater or my coat if I really need to, but it's definitely not easy anymore. We've already announced, thankfully. 

My middle name is Rose, too, and I wish I could use it for the baby, but it wouldn't&#8203; work at all with the first name we're using :(


----------



## kittykat7210

I can't hide my bump now, I have a completely flat tummy outside of pregnancy and have a massive one now despite only gaining 6lbs so far!!


----------



## rockstarlove9

My bump is weird to me I'll post a picture to show what I mean. Like it looks like I have a really high bump but I know that my uterus isn't even pass my belly button at this point so it's mostly just everything being pushed up the actual baby I feel I can only see when my pants are off because it's still so low. Idk maybe I'm over thinking things
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1583.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1584.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Babybump2017

Ladies since my scan yesterday I've been a little paranoid - those who have had 3D scans with previous babies, does my boys hand look normal/ok for 16 weeks?...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8351.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ladybrown33

Savasanna said:


> Ladybrown - your STD covers you through 12 weeks?

Well technically it is 11 weeks and if I am not fully recovered then I could move on to LTD but I think the pay goes down to 40% but I doubt that I will need to use that. The first week you could choose to use PTO or not be paid that one week.

I like Rose but I'm not completely sold on it as a first name it is also my mom's name.


----------



## Savasanna

Wow, well that gives me a little hope. I was under the impression STD was a hard maximum of 6-weeks for a vaginal birth and 8-weeks for c-section. Like, our disability policy covers 52-weeks, but you have to get a doctor sign off for the amount of times and doctors only consider you medically unable to work for 6/8 weeks. 

Although my employer is SUPER accommodating so I wouldn't be surprised if they still impose the 6-week limit. I'm just looking forward to having this sorted out so I know what I'm working with.


----------



## Savasanna

Rockstar - your bump is high! So crazy how unique bumps are. Mine is pretty low. 

Babybump - I don't have any other 16-week scans to compare to, sorry. However, I feel like they would've told you if something looked off, wouldn't they? I'm sure it's just the angle of the photo - no worries! :)


----------



## Babybump2017

This is my concern- this place only tell you the gender! They're not doctors and quite frankly have no idea


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Rockstar - You're sporting such a proper bump there! Mine is high too this time for some reason. I've carried differently with each pregnancy.

Babybump - It looks to me like your baby was moving his hand during the scan which caused it to look that way. I'm sure it is fine. I had a private scan done yesterday and had images that looked kind of weird because the baby was moving so much.


----------



## ladybrown33

Savasanna said:


> Wow, well that gives me a little hope. I was under the impression STD was a hard maximum of 6-weeks for a vaginal birth and 8-weeks for c-section. Like, our disability policy covers 52-weeks, but you have to get a doctor sign off for the amount of times and doctors only consider you medically unable to work for 6/8 weeks.
> 
> Although my employer is SUPER accommodating so I wouldn't be surprised if they still impose the 6-week limit. I'm just looking forward to having this sorted out so I know what I'm working with.

You are right but it's the state I live in that allows additional time to the fmla. Since I'm in Massachusetts they have a separate law regarding maternity leave that gives additional time off.

Babybump your scan looks fine. The hospital I go to does not provide 3d scans before 30 weeks because of how babies look before that point.


----------



## Babybump2017

If there was an issue would they be able to tell on the black and white 2d ultrasound? Really paranoid :nope:


----------



## rockstarlove9

Savasanna said:


> Rockstar - your bump is high! So crazy how unique bumps are. Mine is pretty low.
> 
> Babybump - I don't have any other 16-week scans to compare to, sorry. However, I feel like they would've told you if something looked off, wouldn't they? I'm sure it's just the angle of the photo - no worries! :)

That's thing I don't know if I consider that the bump because its just my guts being pushed up for lack of better words the baby from what I can feel ( and mind you that is a guess as well as this is the farthest ive ever made it) is lower like below my rose tattoo...


----------



## Savasanna

Lady - ahh.. Good ole progressive Mass. To be honest, the only reason I'm pregnant is because Mass mandates fertility treatment as well. I don't live in Mass but my wife's agency is based in Boston, so her health insurance is out of Mass. Progressive policies = pregnant Savasanna. (ok, that's as close as I'll get to that soap box for today) 

Babybump - Unfortunately - I have zero knowledge or expertise in the arena of ultrasounds. This was a private scan, wasn't it? When is your next doc check in?


----------



## Savasanna

rockstarlove9 said:


> Savasanna said:
> 
> 
> Rockstar - your bump is high! So crazy how unique bumps are. Mine is pretty low.
> 
> Babybump - I don't have any other 16-week scans to compare to, sorry. However, I feel like they would've told you if something looked off, wouldn't they? I'm sure it's just the angle of the photo - no worries! :)
> 
> That's thing I don't know if I consider that the bump because its just my guts being pushed up for lack of better words the baby from what I can feel ( and mind you that is a guess as well as this is the farthest ive ever made it) is lower like below my rose tattoo...Click to expand...

right, but I call the whole thing a "bump". My guys are definitely pushed out too, but it's all bump related, right? :winkwink:


----------



## rockstarlove9

lilmisscaviar said:


> Rockstar - You're sporting such a proper bump there! Mine is high too this time for some reason. I've carried differently with each pregnancy.
> 
> Babybump - It looks to me like your baby was moving his hand during the scan which caused it to look that way. I'm sure it is fine. I had a private scan done yesterday and had images that looked kind of weird because the baby was moving so much.

Thanks so Im guessing that is considered the bump.... well then now ill venture to guess since im carrying high that its a boy... lol


----------



## ladybrown33

Babybump yes they would be able to tell on a 2d black and white ultrasound that is what they use most often. That's what they used to measure the baby's organs and they will be able to determine if there is an issue.


----------



## rockstarlove9

Savasanna said:


> rockstarlove9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Savasanna said:
> 
> 
> Rockstar - your bump is high! So crazy how unique bumps are. Mine is pretty low.
> 
> Babybump - I don't have any other 16-week scans to compare to, sorry. However, I feel like they would've told you if something looked off, wouldn't they? I'm sure it's just the angle of the photo - no worries! :)
> 
> That's thing I don't know if I consider that the bump because its just my guts being pushed up for lack of better words the baby from what I can feel ( and mind you that is a guess as well as this is the farthest ive ever made it) is lower like below my rose tattoo...Click to expand...
> 
> right, but I call the whole thing a "bump". My guys are definitely pushed out too, but it's all bump related, right? :winkwink:Click to expand...

I sure would hope so its just so weird to me that that is considered the bump like when my dh rubs on it I feel bad because im always like babe that's my fat the baby's lower lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

I figure anything I can blame on the baby is bump, even if it's not literally the baby. It'll be a long time before the bump is mostly baby.

I wouldn't worry about the ultrasound at all. My place did a sneak peek in 3D and the baby looked like a creepy ball of wax ;). It's really a limited technology, not an exact science.

I managed to be down a few pounds at the midwife today. Pretty cool, I was already gaining too fast by now with my son, but I'm just not as hungry this time around.


----------



## MrsKChicago

This was my 3d scan at 14 weeks and a couple days. It's really just the limitations of 3D ultrasonography.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1490307904484.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rockstarlove9

and the title says it all with the exception of some slight pressure or heaviness in my uterine area I feel completely normal. I think the thing that bugs me out the most is I don't feel my little one moving around and haven't for almost this whole week. I know LO is ok as I checked the hb yesterday (I think may have been Wednesday) and hb was strong at 150 but I just cant feel him/her and I don't like it one bit. I noticed the other day that I rested the Doppler on my tummy before turning it on to check the hb and it felt like he/she was trying to flip it off my stomach. I guess im just freaking out because I go back to the doctor next week after not seeing him for 7 weeks and not having seen my baby since 2/22/17. I always get so nervous before the appts not to mention this is the first on dh will be able to make it to in person. We were able to facetime during my ultrasound 2/22 but he wasn't physically there and I refused to tell him about the baby before my first apt just because our history. I feel like hes bad luck or something lol. Just venting I guess and wondering if its normal to feel movements not constantly but sporadically for the past couple weeks and now feel nothing????


----------



## ladybrown33

Rockstar I don't feel pregnant on most days except for the fact that my pants won't button anymore, lol!


----------



## Savasanna

I was actually just texting with my wife about this. How how I wish we had a Doppler or something bc I can send myself into a freak out bc sometimes (like today) I don't really feel... anything. Like yea my pants don't bunker and all that - but I FEEL normal. I think it's normal to worry and overthink. 

I also think that we're in this weird inbetween phase. We no longer feel sick and exhausted but we don't yet feel the baby. im sure in a month or two we're all going to look back and think we should've enjoyed these easy weeks a bit more.. but it sure would be easier to enjoy if I just had a magic window into the future so I could KNOW that I'll have a healthy little babe come September. 

:hugs: hang in there. You're not alone.


----------



## rockstarlove9

ladybrown33 said:


> Rockstar I don't feel pregnant on most days except for the fact that my pants won't button anymore, lol!

Lol yeah that's my only symptom to and then I just feel fat lol(I know I'm not fat and it's baby but days like this I really don't believe I'm pregnant.


----------



## rockstarlove9

Savasanna said:


> I was actually just texting with my wife about this. How how I wish we had a Doppler or something bc I can send myself into a freak out bc sometimes (like today) I don't really feel... anything. Like yea my pants don't bunker and all that - but I FEEL normal. I think it's normal to worry and overthink.
> 
> I also think that we're in this weird inbetween phase. We no longer feel sick and exhausted but we don't yet feel the baby. im sure in a month or two we're all going to look back and think we should've enjoyed these easy weeks a bit more.. but it sure would be easier to enjoy if I just had a magic window into the future so I could KNOW that I'll have a healthy little babe come September.
> 
> :hugs: hang in there. You're not alone.

Thanks and it's weird I know I shouldn't complain and just be happy things are going pretty easy another reason I suspect a little boy and not girl lol but idk maybe I'm weird but I enjoyed having the ms and other things going on because then I knew my LO was ok in there and I have a doppler trust me when I say they can cause more panic then anything because with my LO anyway it runs away from the doppler at first so I'll find it then spend five or ten minutes trying to find it again it's just confusing because you have to differentiate baby from placenta and your own hb.


----------



## Babybump2017

I haven't felt pregnant for weeks x


----------



## Dani_b

Having one of those days were I feel like I need to pee all the time, yet when I go to the toilet there is only a little drop, unless I wait or put longer but that just makes me feel more uncomfortable


----------



## peach81

I haven't felt pregnant at all until the last few days, and only because I'm starting to feel movement. Other than that, I've had very few symptoms throughout the entire course so far.


----------



## Savasanna

rockstarlove9 said:


> Savasanna said:
> 
> 
> I was actually just texting with my wife about this. How how I wish we had a Doppler or something bc I can send myself into a freak out bc sometimes (like today) I don't really feel... anything. Like yea my pants don't bunker and all that - but I FEEL normal. I think it's normal to worry and overthink.
> 
> I also think that we're in this weird inbetween phase. We no longer feel sick and exhausted but we don't yet feel the baby. im sure in a month or two we're all going to look back and think we should've enjoyed these easy weeks a bit more.. but it sure would be easier to enjoy if I just had a magic window into the future so I could KNOW that I'll have a healthy little babe come September.
> 
> :hugs: hang in there. You're not alone.
> 
> Thanks and it's weird I know I shouldn't complain and just be happy things are going pretty easy another reason I suspect a little boy and not girl lol but idk maybe I'm weird but I enjoyed having the ms and other things going on because then I knew my LO was ok in there and I have a doppler trust me when I say they can cause more panic then anything because with my LO anyway it runs away from the doppler at first so I'll find it then spend five or ten minutes trying to find it again it's just confusing because you have to differentiate baby from placenta and your own hb.Click to expand...

Which is the exact reason we decided against the Doppler. I know myself, and in the end it's best I don't have one - but sometimes I wish I did. 

Anyway - anyone watching basketball tonight?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm sure everything is fine. You're just at that point in pregnancy where the ickiness and aches of the first trimester are disappearing and the honeymoon period of the second trimester is beginning :) I'm still dealing with sickness that just won't completely go away so I'm really looking forward to getting to that point. Hopefully soon xx


----------



## Tess08

Same here miss caviar. 14 and a half weeks now but still dealing with nausea every day. Look forward to feeling normal again! Got our gender scan booked for 9th April :) can't wait to know so we can start buying and also start clearing out some of my daughters old things if it's a boy! Feel like we have absolutely no space in the house x


----------



## MrsKChicago

The beginning of the second trimester is scary like that, but it's really common for symptoms to go away, like the others said. I still have moments of sickness here and there but it's mostly better, so it's only really obvious to me that I'm pregnant if I try to walk too much. We went to the zoo yesterday, then book shopping and grabbed a few groceries, and I was really feeling it in my hips. It's so much better when there's regular movement.


----------



## gingmg

Anyone short of breath? I remember this happened around the same time with my son and I think I remember it has something to do with hormones and blood flow but man, you'd think I was 9 months pregnant the way I loose my breath over the smallest thing.


----------



## rockstarlove9

gingmg said:


> Anyone short of breath? I remember this happened around the same time with my son and I think I remember it has something to do with hormones and blood flow but man, you'd think I was 9 months pregnant the way I loose my breath over the smallest thing.

Me that and random nose bleeds that started yesterday


----------



## Impatient27

gingmg said:


> Anyone short of breath? I remember this happened around the same time with my son and I think I remember it has something to do with hormones and blood flow but man, you'd think I was 9 months pregnant the way I loose my breath over the smallest thing.

I'm so short of breath all the time! Even a staircase is an obstacle. My hubby gives me such a hard time about it :haha:

This is my first pregnancy, so I don't know what to expect - is it normal for my stomach/bloat to look like a baby bump already? I know exactly where my uterus and baby are, because they're harder, and they don't really show (too low still), but on the other hand, my stomach/intestines (up higher) are huge right now. When I eat, it gets even bigger, and I look quite pregnant It's bizarre!


----------



## rockstarlove9

Impatient27 said:


> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> Anyone short of breath? I remember this happened around the same time with my son and I think I remember it has something to do with hormones and blood flow but man, you'd think I was 9 months pregnant the way I loose my breath over the smallest thing.
> 
> I'm so short of breath all the time! Even a staircase is an obstacle. My hubby gives me such a hard time about it :haha:
> 
> This is my first pregnancy, so I don't know what to expect - is it normal for my stomach/bloat to look like a baby bump already? I know exactly where my uterus and baby are, because they're harder, and they don't really show (too low still), but on the other hand, my stomach/intestines (up higher) are huge right now. When I eat, it gets even bigger, and I look quite pregnant It's bizarre!Click to expand...

Yeah mines does the same thing everyone keeps saying you look pregnant now or I'm showing and I keep thinking it's literally just my guts that are pushed out because my love bug is still low lol


----------



## Dani_b

Bought our pram today, was going to wait a bit longer before buying it, but there was only 1 store near me that had the one I wanted in stock. Only another 25 weeks to wait before I go out for a walk with a baby in it


----------



## Babybump2017

I'm also short of breath! And getting the worst headaches too.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hate the headaches. I only get them when baby's going through a big growth spurt, about once a month or so. My midwife just suggested magnesium (400mg I think) and some extra calories on those days. If yours are really frequent it's worth mentioning to your doctor, it could be a blood pressure issue.


----------



## gingmg

Yes headaches! Didn't put it together with pregnancy. 

Impatient and rockstar- Me too! True bump or bloat, it's probably adorable! Wear it proudly!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tess - Good luck at your scan! Not much longer now :)

I've only started getting headaches when I hit 12 weeks for some reason. My doctor said it is due to hormones trying to stabilize themselves.

I'm with you ladies who are short on breath. I feel like I weigh 500 lbs. or something because I get out of breath doing something even as simple as sweeping the floor or doing the dishes.

Congrats on the new pram Dani! Always exciting when you finally start shopping for baby :)


----------



## rockstarlove9

gingmg said:


> Yes headaches! Didn't put it together with pregnancy.
> 
> Impatient and rockstar- Me too! True bump or bloat, it's probably adorable! Wear it proudly!

Thanks and I try to its funny when my mom says look your belly is finally bigger than your boobs to me I don't know why...

OAN: im officially 16 weeks pregnant and have a doctors appt tomorrow I don't know why but im still just as nervous for this appt as I was for my first ob.


----------



## Savasanna

I was kind of nervous for my last check in, too (14 weeks). Probably not AS nervous as the first, but still on the "oh, please. oh, please. oh please!" level. haha. I'm sure I'll feel the same way as I sit down for our ultrasound. Only 1 week 4 days to go!


----------



## ladybrown33

I'm having headaches and I am ready to take a nap after lunch, I wish I could work part time


----------



## Babybump2017

I think it's normal to get super nervous, isn't it? :nope:
I get nervous before every midwife appt, I was a shaking mess on the verge of tears before my 12 week ultrasound! (Probably because of what I saw last pregnancy at the 12 weeker), I was even scared before my gender ultrasound. And I mean literally nearly being sick. We care so much about our precious beans, it's only natural to worry right up until the day they're in our arms and then I've been told the worry is even worse when they're here! God help us :haha:


----------



## Babybump2017

Also for the headaches I know we get it here in the UK I'm not sure if you guys in the states do but I went out on my lunch break today, with another banging headache! And invested in one of those '4head' sticks and it did work wonders! I've got one at work now and one at home. Give it a go :)

Has anyone thought of names yet? I think it's between 2 for us. Jaden George or Frankie George. I haven't found a single other name that I like let alone love. I had a list of about 20 for girls! Not so many for boys!


----------



## Savasanna

Ohhhh - what's your girl list? 

We can't settle on a name yet. If we were to adopt the kiddo we're caring for then we'd change her name. We picked out a name for her.. but nothing for the bean just yet. It's a struggle..


----------



## Tess08

I'm not suffering from any headaches thankfully but at 15 weeks the sickness isn't going away! I just attempted my first cup of tea in weeks and it's safe to say, baby did not like it :( 

Does everyone have bumps already? I didn't get one till about 22 weeks with my daughter but I expected things to grow quicker this time round! I looked like I was getting a bump last week and then this week it's disappeared lol :S I'm thinking I must just have been bloated last week. I've actually lost half a stone in weight due to feeling so sick and not being able to eat much. Midwife is happy with baby's size tho so she's not concerned x


----------



## Savasanna

I have a bit of a bump - still not noticeable to a stranger but it looks huge to me because I know what my body usually looks like. To a stranger it probably just looks like I have a bit of a belly. haha. I don't know, I also tend to wear looser fitting sweaters - If I wore something fitted you would be able to see it as it's all toward the front and not what a typical "belly" would look like. 

Oy, I don't know if it's pregnancy related but I did end up with a HUGE headache yesterday/last night that sadly did not go away from sleeping. I finally had to take something this morning for it because it was still so bad and waking up with a headache is never a good sign. I sort of blame you guys because I was fine before you all started talking about headaches yesterday. ;)


----------



## ladybrown33

Maybe the headaches are contagious...

I still worry about my two year old while he is out of my sight every day so the worry will never really go away.

Names I have nothing for names, I may need to get one of those books of names at this point.


----------



## MrsKChicago

The headaches have been on and off here the past week. I napped when Teddy napped yesterday because I suspected I was just exhausted and it helped. I really need a good sleep day but DH is sick so he can't really watch Teddy for extended periods. He's on the mend so maybe I'll get to sleep in on his Thursday off.

I bought a baby name book at the thrift store and I was flipping through it and the previous owners had highlighted our fairly uncommon first name choice. I thought that was quite a fun coincidence. DH and I still can't agree on a middle name, but he did say that if we don't find something, I get final say since I'm the one going through the pregnancy and birth. I'll still try to find something we both love, but it's reassuring to have a plan B.


----------



## ladybrown33

Mrsk my sister would say that is a sign that your name of choice is meant to be


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's what I'm thinking, too! It wasn't the only name they highlighted, but they didn't pick out a million of them, either.


----------



## Babybump2017

Erm Layla Grace for a girl was decided but Lilia, Scarlett and Ruby were all in the running too. Yea definitely have a bump here :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8549.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I was told from my scan last week that there is a 95% chance this baby is a boy and I hope they're right because I'm having a hard time thinking of a girl name lol. I've used up all my girl names with my last two. I like uncommon names so they aren't one of say 5 or 6 girls with that name in their class but I don't want it to be so out there that it isn't a real person name, if that makes sense.

What a cute belly, babybump!


----------



## gingmg

Adorable bump babybump!


----------



## kittykat7210

Here are some pictures from today's ultrasound :) can anyone tell gender before I reveal ;D
https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpspj83v5ez.jpg

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpscqlek7qy.jpg


----------



## Dani_b

I'm saying pink


----------



## Savasanna

boy?


----------



## bumbleberry

I'm guessing girl too!

Another one here with the headaches, I'm going try that 4head thing Babybump as I've had loads recently and don't like taking paracetamol all the time. 

Afm I have my first obstetric consultant appointment tomorrow morning. Not sure what to expect to be honest. Hopefully they'll tell me I can stop taking metformin now!


----------



## kittykat7210

It's textbook girl apparently, not a penis in sight :rofl:!! We've decided to call her Evelyn Rose!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Nice scan and beautiful name, kittykat :)


----------



## gingmg

LOVE the name Evelyn Rose!


----------



## rockstarlove9

kittykat7210 said:


> It's textbook girl apparently, not a penis in sight :rofl:!! We've decided to call her Evelyn Rose!!

CONGRATS... that's a beautiful name..


----------



## Savasanna

Congrats! Welcome to the girl club! ;)


----------



## rockstarlove9

Doctors appt yesterday went great... We'll find out what it is on may 9th... im just praying it comes by fast


----------



## Savasanna

May 9th?! Oy - your doctor makes you WAIT!


----------



## peach81

Savasanna said:


> May 9th?! Oy - your doctor makes you WAIT!

Mine is making me wait until May 16th. :growlmad:


----------



## rockstarlove9

Savasanna said:


> May 9th?! Oy - your doctor makes you WAIT!

Yeah he makes me wait six weeks between appts and they won't do the anatomy scan here until 22 weeks


----------



## lilmisscaviar

That's crazy Rockstar! My doctor doesn't let me go more than 4 weeks between appointments. If I do they're calling ME reminding me that I need to come in... as if I could forget I'm pregnant :rofl:

I haven't scheduled an anatomy scan yet but I'm assuming it'll probably be around the end of April, early May as well.


----------



## Savasanna

Mine is ONE WEEK from tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## rockstarlove9

My bump looks so much smaller today then it did even three days ago... I wish it would stop going back and forth it worries me :cry::cry:


----------



## Savasanna

bumps totally do that. Mine changes shape and size all the time. It tends to look more bump-y in the morning and bloated-y in the evenings. It's a little larger on the left side than the right.. It's all over the place! Nothing to worry about. :)


----------



## bumbleberry

We find out gender on May 2nd, seems ages away but I have midwife appt in 2 weeks time so it breaks it up a bit. 

Congrats KittyKat, beautiful name &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Tess08

Don't worry rockstar, my 'bump' is the exact same. I had a bump last week and this week it is literally non-existent. Could be that baby has moved towards the back or that when you looked like you had a bigger bump you were a bit bloated or were retaining water. I'm sure our little bubbas are happy as Larry in there x


----------



## Babybump2017

How long a wait until everyone's 20 week ultrasounds? Mines April 19th. I'll be 20+2. I know this is the one where they look at every part of the baby and I'm really nervous! On the other hand though we've decided on Jaden for our baby boy :happydance:


----------



## Dani_b

Mine is on 24th April. I will be 19+4


----------



## peach81

Mine is May 16th :(


----------



## AshNAmber

Mine is April 27th I'll be 19wks on the nose. I'm going for my private scan on the 8th to find out the gender ill be 16 +2!!! :happydance:

Sorry I've been MIA. working 10hour shifts and then school pretty much knock me out by the end of the day :wacko: 

I hope everyone is doing well.. I'm loving the name's everyone is sharing. 

MrsK my BF and I are the same way. My name is Ashley and his is Matthew so we grew up with having multiple people with our same name so we wanted our baby to have something different or at least not heard as often.. We think we finally got it! :happydance:


----------



## Savasanna

Mine is April 7th! I'll be 18+5 :)

Woohoo - Friday!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I keep forgetting to make my appointment. I'm hoping to schedule it for April 20 so DH can come. He's off work Thursdays.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Mine hasn't been scheduled yet lol but I did have a private scan done and the tech said she is 95% sure we are having another boy! Of course this won't be fully verified until the anatomy scan which will be sometime after my next appointment on April 10th but I'm sure it won't change. It was pretty obvious compared to my rainbow DD's scan at 14 weeks. I'm hoping to get my anatomy scan by the first week in May though as we are planning a babymoon for mid May.


----------



## AshNAmber

Just a few more days for my private scan. 

Now I'm freaking out because I feel a lump on my chest. It's right in between my boobs at the top right above where your cleavage would start. May call my doctor today.


----------



## Savasanna

Ash - always good to check in. Take pregnancy like a free pass to call your doctor about everything! ;) 

I'm kind of starting to freak out that I can't feel the baby yet. I feel like I should be able to by now!


----------



## gingmg

Sav- Its still so early for kicks. It's so different for everyone, but it's normal to not feel kicks until 20 weeks, sometimes a bit later. I didn't feel my son until 20 weeks, I felt 'gas bubbles' earlier than that but didn't realize that was him until weeks and weeks after the fact.


----------



## Tess08

How far on are u Sav? I didn't feel my daughter until 23 weeks because I had an anterior placenta which was blocking her movements. I remember being terrified to go for my 20 week scan because I thought they were going to tell me there was nothing in there! But she was perfectly fine :) I started feeling movements this time last week at 15 and a half weeks but I know things move quicker with the second and hopefully it means my placenta is in the right place this time! I still don't have a bump yet tho and I'm 16 weeks on wed. I didn't get a bump till 20 weeks last time but I had hoped it would appear quicker this time. I feel like I've been in the inbetween just looking like I've put on some weight stage forever lol x


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks guys. I really appreciate it. I'm 18 weeks now and I think I'm starting to get my pre-appointment anxiety. I'm worried we're going to go in for the anatomy scan on Friday and get bad news. I know I have no real reason to think that - but I've actually even decided against inviting my mom along just because I don't want her to be there in the event the baby's not healthy. I feel like if I could just feel her then maybe I wouldn't be so worried. 

But yes. I'm only 18 weeks and I've heard that some people don't feel anything until they're closer to 20 (this is my first (viable) pregnancy). I just have to keep breathing and trust that Friday will be good.


----------



## ladybrown33

I am able to feel movement but it isn't regular and that would probably make things worse for you if you felt it one day and then don't feel anything until a few days later. Consistent movement comes around 20 weeks no worries.

My anatomy scan will be next week on the 11th and this will probably be the longest week in my life.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't think I felt definite movement until probably 22 weeks with my first. I'm just starting to feel it more definitely this time and I'm 18 weeks tomorrow. There's such a wide range of normal. The position of your placenta and your weight can both make a difference. I understand the nerves, though! Even with no history of losses, it's nerve wracking.


----------



## gingmg

I agree with ladybrown. I can feel proper kicks but then I go days and days without feeling anything so I think that would almost make it worse for some people. 

Sav- it's so hard not to worry but I'm sure everything is going to be great on Friday!

I keep forgetting to make an appointment for the scan. Oops!


----------



## Dani_b

I'm sure this little one is starting to play games already, I felt what I thought was a little kick near the bottom of my bump, so I gently pressed where I felt it, and got another little kick back, this happened a few times in a row, until it stopped, so I'm guessing baby decided to move out of the way


----------



## Babybump2017

I keep feeling the same Dani! As soon as I lay down in bed it happens, but I can't help but persume it's wind or something! I don't think I'll believe it's baby until I can see my stomach move..

I had to call the midwife this morning. I was up all last night with the most horrendous ache on my left side, at the back in my ribs! The whole way down my back pretty much. I was almost in tears yesterday it was so bad. She said where I've always been small framed it's where the muscles in my back are struggling with the weight gain. She warned me it's gonna get so much worse, we are in for such a treat eh!!

Me and my other half had the baby name conversation again. He doesn't like Jaden anymore.. he said he never really did but didn't want to disappoint me so tried to let it grow on him but it hasn't! Gutted. Back to the drawing board I guess :)


----------



## Dani_b

I've gone and booked a private gender scan, so I'll know Sunday afternoon if I'm team pink or blue


----------



## kittykat7210

Exciting!!


----------



## Tess08

Dani_b said:


> I've gone and booked a private gender scan, so I'll know Sunday afternoon if I'm team pink or blue

Oh I've got a private scan on Sunday too :D! Do you have a preference? X


----------



## Dani_b

Tess08 said:
 

> Dani_b said:
> 
> 
> I've gone and booked a private gender scan, so I'll know Sunday afternoon if I'm team pink or blue
> 
> Oh I've got a private scan on Sunday too :D! Do you have a preference? XClick to expand...

No not really, as long as all is well with baby then I'm happy


----------



## Savasanna

How exciting, Tess and Dani!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I finally remembered to schedule my anatomy scan. Only took me almost two weeks. I go in the 20th. We already did a pretty convincing private gender scan, but I'm looking forward to getting some confirmation.

I'm hoping we get a different tech than we always had my first pregnancy. She was nice enough but always turned the screen away and made serious faces and serious noises for what felt like an eternity before she would tell us how the baby was doing. The noises especially just made me so nervous. She really didn't like telling the sex, either, in case it was wrong, which was part of why we went private again. DH's day off has changed so maybe we'll luck out.


----------



## gingmg

Called to make my anatomy scan appointment today. The nurse said I have to have it done at the hospital because I'm "advanced maternal age". Bug off. Thanks a lot.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Good luck to all those who have scans coming up! Tess are you hoping for a boy?


----------



## Tess08

lilmisscaviar said:


> Good luck to all those who have scans coming up! Tess are you hoping for a boy?

No I'm actually hoping slightly more for another girl! But I'll be just as happy with a boy as long as he is healthy. This will be my last baby because I really can't face being pregnant again lol and I would love to give my little girl a sister who can be her best friend as they grow up but like I said, I will honestly be happy as long as it's healthy. My husband on the other hand is desperate for a boy lol! So one of us will get what we are hoping for :) x


----------



## kittykat7210

Sisters are the best when they are older but a nightmare as kids :rofl: both me and my sister, and my mum and her sister get on so so well now as adults, but as kids we hated eachother!! The hair pulling and fights were horrendous!! But all is forgiven now we are adults haha!!

Despite this if we decide to have another I want another girl :rofl:


----------



## Tess08

kittykat7210 said:


> Sisters are the best when they are older but a nightmare as kids :rofl: both me and my sister, and my mum and her sister get on so so well now as adults, but as kids we hated eachother!! The hair pulling and fights were horrendous!! But all is forgiven now we are adults haha!!
> 
> Despite this if we decide to have another I want another girl :rofl:

Oh really haha!! That's not so good. What's the age difference between u and your sister? There's just over 2 years between me and my sister and we have always been really close. She's my best friend. We have a wee blip at about ages 15 and 13 for a year or so but apart from that we have always been like 2 peas in a pod! I know that doesnt necessarily mean my kids would be like that if this is another girl but I like the idea of it lol. My daughter is so affectionate and loving so the only way I could see them not being close is if the next one is a nightmare haha! X


----------



## kittykat7210

There's just over two years between me and my sister! Like I said we are really close now, and so is my mum and her sister (but there is 8 years between them) they meet up atleast once a week! I think you were lucky with you and your sister because every lot of sisters I know got on when really young then hated eachother from like 6-16 then got on again :rofl:


----------



## Savasanna

My sister and I fought when we were kids too. Turns out she couldn't stand me but I always liked her (she's older). There was one day where we were talking about being kids and she made mention about how we used to hate each other and I was like "WHaaaa?! News to me!" haha. 

We were just SUCH different people, I think it was difficult for us to connect. We really didn't share many of the same interests at all. We're close now but I wouldn't say we're best friends. But we do text all the time and I enjoy spending time with her. We're still quite different so we disagree on a lot of things - but she's my sister and so that's that. I love the sibling relationship for that. I think it taught me a lot about forgiveness and letting go of useless grudges.


----------



## Babybump2017

I'm a twin, me and my sister are almost the same person we are so close :haha: I have no idea what I'd ever do without her. So I totally get what you guys are saying :pink: sisters growing up together is a blessing. 

Random .. but is anyone else feeling the baby when laying down mainly? I am feeling flops low down when at my desk sometimes but not often, however it seems the second I lay flat in bed I feel those little kicks almost constantly!


----------



## Tess08

Babybump2017 said:


> I'm a twin, me and my sister are almost the same person we are so close :haha: I have no idea what I'd ever do without her. So I totally get what you guys are saying :pink: sisters growing up together is a blessing.
> 
> Random .. but is anyone else feeling the baby when laying down mainly? I am feeling flops low down when at my desk sometimes but not often, however it seems the second I lay flat in bed I feel those little kicks almost constantly!

It absolutely is a blessing eh :) I think 2 brothers growing up are the same! Always have each other's backs. 

Yep defo! I feel the wee flips in work sometimes then a lot more at night when I'm lying down. I haven't felt actual kicks yet but the rolling about is so nice to feel x


----------



## Savasanna

Oh! I think I felt the baby for the first time last night! I mean, it wasn't actually the first time.. but it was the first time where I realized it was the baby while it was happening. So exciting :cloud9:


----------



## Babybump2017

Sooo exciting!!! So just after I posted earlier, I hadn't even clicked off this page (was laying on my back at the time) and I felt the first proper noticeable kick AND witnessed my stomach jolt both times he kicked :) I couldn't stop smiling for about half hour! Best thing ever


----------



## Savasanna

So cool babybump!! I felt flutters for about 15 minutes straight, but haven't felt a noticeable kick yet. How exciting!


----------



## ladybrown33

feeling movement is so exciting and reassuring for us all I can bet


----------



## Dani_b

Had a midwife appointment today, didn't realise how much things had changed over the past 8 years, they no longer listen to baby or take a feel of the tummy until at least 28 weeks now, so today was basically going over my blood results, and booking in my glucose test for 26 weeks


----------



## Savasanna

Wow - they don't even listen to the babe? I thought they at least did a doppler check at every appointment!


----------



## Dani_b

No, there was nothing, makes me want Sunday to come even quicker when I go for my gender scan, at least I'll know everything is ok then. I don't actually see my midwife again for a proper appointment until I'm 28 weeks, so I will have my 20 week anatomy scan before then as well


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Can't believe they didn't even use the doppler! Here they start checking for heartbeat at 12 weeks. The glucose test is one I'm not looking forward to :(


----------



## Tess08

I have a midwife appointment today but at 16 weeks they still won't listen to my baby either! Here they don't start listening for the heart beat until 24 weeks which will be after I've had my 20 week scan. Can't wait for Sunday to get my gender scan so I can see bubs n know it's ok in there x


----------



## kittykat7210

That's really weird, at my 16 week appointment they listened to baby? And it didn't take very long to find either!


----------



## Babybump2017

Dani are you sure it isn't suppose to be as standard in your doctors? Do you have the blue folder? It tells you what they do at every midwife appt or what they're SUPPOSE to do. She listened to the HB and felt my bump at my 16 week appointment - maybe you should query it! 

I am so uncomfortable at the minute :( I can't remember if I mentioned it on this thread before, the unbearable back pain? I went to the doctors for it on Monday and all she did was rub my back and send me away! Well yesterday it got so bad to the point I was literally sobbing at work in agony, almost like a constant stitch in my ribs at the back but 10x worse and a stabbing feeling every time I breathed. I came home from work barely even able to drive where I was struggling so much, called my midwife who told me to go straight back to the doctor. She stayed behind after she was suppose to leave at 2pm, tested my pee and guess what, kidney infection! I'm furious at her for not checking my pee on Monday! The course of antibiotics would have been almost finished now. I was also so close to not calling her back through fear of feeling like a hypercondriac for going to the doctor twice in the same week for the same thing! I dread to think if I left it! Silly woman. Shes a lovely woman but sometimes it's anything for a quick and easy life with them. I think our pee should be tested a hell of a lot more often when pregnant than it is. I knew the pain was more than just a backache. 

The scariest part is she said 9 times out of 10 you don't even realise! So ladies be extra aware. She said the main symptom is needing to pee much more often but if I'm honest I thought that was just part of pregnancy so always drop a urine sample into your practice just to be on the safe side!! Got to keep our bubs safe and snug!


----------



## Dani_b

Babybump2017 said:


> Dani are you sure it isn't suppose to be as standard in your doctors? Do you have the blue folder? It tells you what they do at every midwife appt or what they're SUPPOSE to do. She listened to the HB and felt my bump at my 16 week appointment - maybe you should query it

Yea they only start listening from the 28 week appointment now, maybe different countries/hospitals do their check ups differently


----------



## gingmg

Babybump- oh no! Hope the antibiotics clear it up and you feel better soon.


----------



## Savasanna

Woohoo! Anatomy scan in 2 hours!


----------



## rockstarlove9

They've listened to my LOs heartbeat at every apt ive had since 9 weeks I think I would go crazy not hearing it until 28 weeks. 

AON: does anyone know what to do about the constant itching. my boobs and belly itch so bad and constantly. I moisturize with the stretch mark cream every day but it doesn't help with the itching. What have you ladies tried?


----------



## Babybump2017

Oh that sucks. I'm in the UK too and heard it at every ultrasound and midwife appointment. Hope it doesn't drag too much for you :) have you thought about a Doppler? Mine is worth its weight in gold. 

Good luck at your ultrasound :happydance:


----------



## Dani_b

Babybump2017 said:


> Oh that sucks. I'm in the UK too and heard it at every ultrasound and midwife appointment. Hope it doesn't drag too much for you :) have you thought about a Doppler? Mine is worth its weight in gold.
> 
> Good luck at your ultrasound :happydance:

I'm in the uk as well, scan Sunday so I'll know all is well, even though the little kicks I'm getting now are telling that baby is fine


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Good luck, Savasanna! Let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Tess08

Got my gender scan today too eeekkk! I'm so excited :D I had a midwife app on Friday at 16 weeks and she didn't listen into baby. She said the first time she does will be at my 24 week app x


----------



## Dani_b

Tess08 said:


> Got my gender scan today too eeekkk! I'm so excited :D I had a midwife app on Friday at 16 weeks and she didn't listen into baby. She said the first time she does will be at my 24 week app x

Same here, gender scan this afternoon, had midwife on Thursday (17 weeks) and she said they don't listen to baby until next appointment (28 weeks), so I'm actually glad I've got this scan today to make sure things are ok with little one


----------



## Tess08

Team blue for us x


----------



## bumbleberry

Good luck for those getting gender scans &#128522;

As for the itching, I'm also curious, I've been using palmers cocoa butter stretch mark cream and I still itch - boobs and tummy &#128533;


----------



## Dani_b

I'm team blue as well


----------



## gingmg

Yay, congrats Tess and Dani!


----------



## Tess08

Hi everyone, 

How are we all feeling today? I am so ashamed to say it but I am having quite a bit of gender disappointment :( I really didn't think I was that bothered either way about what we were having but since finding out it's a boy yesterday I've been feeling really down and upset. I really don't know why! I can't say it out loud to my husband or my friends/family because I'm so scared about them judging me. I'm sure I will feel better in a couple of days when it sinks in but I'm actually sitting at my desk in work just now feeling like I'm going to cry. I honestly don't know why I'm feeling like this. I wish I could flip a switch and feel better about the whole thing because I know I should just be greatful my baby is healthy! If anyone has any tips to help me shake this feeling it would really be appreciated :( x


----------



## gingmg

Tess- ((((hugs))))) I'm so sorry you are struggling right now. It was a bit complicated in my case, but I went through something similar when we found out we were having a boy a couple of weeks ago too. It took me some time to wrap my head around it but I did and couldn't be happier now. What you are going through can be very normal even though many people don't experience it so don't judge yourself for having these feelings. I can't promise when, but at some point you will feel differently than you do now. These feelings are temporary, try to remember that. Even if this is how you feel your entire pregnancy, you are going to love that baby with absolutely every ounce of your being and when that happens, you won't be able to imagine life any other way. Be gentle on yourself now. Its ok to grieve what isn't, but I promise there will come a day when you will be beyond overjoyed with what is. Give yourself time to get there. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Tess08

gingmg said:


> Tess- ((((hugs))))) I'm so sorry you are struggling right now. It was a bit complicated in my case, but I went through something similar when we found out we were having a boy a couple of weeks ago too. It took me some time to wrap my head around it but I did and couldn't be happier now. What you are going through can be very normal even though many people don't experience it so don't judge yourself for having these feelings. I can't promise when, but at some point you will feel differently than you do now. These feelings are temporary, try to remember that. Even if this is how you feel your entire pregnancy, you are going to love that baby with absolutely every ounce of your being and when that happens, you won't be able to imagine life any other way. Be gentle on yourself now. Its ok to grieve what isn't, but I promise there will come a day when you will be beyond overjoyed with what is. Give yourself time to get there. ((((Hugs))))

Thank you so much ging. It felt so much better even just writing down how I'm feeling because I've been hiding it from everyone around me. I tried looking at some boys clothes to try and get me thinking about it but nothing appealed to me so I think I just need to give myself a bit of time to get used to the idea. I really hope this doesn't hinder my entire pregnancy just before I get into the good bit where you feel baby moving etc. It really does help though to hear I'm not the only one who has felt like this because this morning I honestly felt like the worst person on the planet. Thank u again x


----------



## gingmg

Tess- no you are not a horrible person. It's hard when you have something in your head of how you pictured your life was going to be and then it doesn't work out that way. Ya know what though? It usually ends up being better than you could have imagined for reasons you never thought of. Give yourself time. You will get there. It's going to be ok, actually, it's going to be better than ok.


----------



## Tess08

gingmg said:


> Tess- no you are not a horrible person. It's hard when you have something in your head of how you pictured your life was going to be and then it doesn't work out that way. Ya know what though? It usually ends up being better than you could have imagined for reasons you never thought of. Give yourself time. You will get there. It's going to be ok, actually, it's going to be better than ok.

That's exactly it! It's not that I have anything against baby boys, ofcourse I don't, it's just that I never pictured a boy in my future. My house is currently filled with Barbie dream houses and princess dresses and I just never imagined anything else lol. Now I need to get my head around footballs and super heros. Yeh you are so right about giving myself time. I need to remind myself I only found out yesterday and it really is a life changing thing so I'm sure I'm a few weeks it will all seem completely different. I can't thank you enough for helping me feel better today and most of all for making me realise it's ok to feel this way x


----------



## ladybrown33

Tess,
I felt a similar way when I found out I was a having my son. It took a while to become adjusted. I can't remember when I got over it and began to enjoy my son. But I did and he is my best buddy, don't stress it is normal.


----------



## Tess08

ladybrown33 said:


> Tess,
> I felt a similar way when I found out I was a having my son. It took a while to become adjusted. I can't remember when I got over it and began to enjoy my son. But I did and he is my best buddy, don't stress it is normal.

Thank you lady brown. Were you still pregnant when you started to feel better or did it take until you saw him? I really don't want this to ruin my pregnancy because I know I will love him so much when he's here so I know this is just so silly. Unfortunately i can't shake it just yet x


----------



## ladybrown33

I was still pregnant and I think as I prepared for the baby's arrival it became more exciting. Creating my registry buying baby stuff, etc... Even picking out names.


----------



## Babybump2017

Oh bless you tess.
I think it's totally normal. Despite me and my twin sister being twins, she is the more tomboy one and I'm the girly one yet we are still 2 peas in a pod. I'd always wanted a girl and she always wanted boys! So you can imagine when she found out she was expecting twin girls! The thing is I don't think it's disappointment you're feeling, probably more shock :( either way I wouldn't beat yourself up over it at all. I'm as sure as the others that it'll pass. As I said I'd always wanted a girl growing up but the minute I saw his face on the 3D scan I fell in love, plus it helped that my other half wanted a boy! It'll pass give it time, you'll love your boy all the same! And who knows he might make the perfect big brother one day ;)


----------



## Babybump2017

Having serious name issues :( what do you guys think of the name Tylan? Similar to Tyler I guess.. but different


----------



## Savasanna

Names are so hard! Where did you hear that name? I, personally, have never heard of it before - so that could either be a pro or a con, depending on what you're looking for. It is a family name?


----------



## Babybump2017

No it isn't a family name. Basically I saw the name taylan on a website and love it but it's Turkish and it wouldn't really make much sense to give him a Turkish name! So Tylan was on the list of similar alternatives and I think it sounds quite nice, especially with his surname x


----------



## TFBG

Tess08 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How are we all feeling today? I am so ashamed to say it but I am having quite a bit of gender disappointment :( I really didn't think I was that bothered either way about what we were having but since finding out it's a boy yesterday I've been feeling really down and upset. I really don't know why! I can't say it out loud to my husband or my friends/family because I'm so scared about them judging me. I'm sure I will feel better in a couple of days when it sinks in but I'm actually sitting at my desk in work just now feeling like I'm going to cry. I honestly don't know why I'm feeling like this. I wish I could flip a switch and feel better about the whole thing because I know I should just be greatful my baby is healthy! If anyone has any tips to help me shake this feeling it would really be appreciated :( x

Tess, hugs to you, I feel you. 

I logged on to vent about my own shameful disappointment. I found out today that I am a team Blue. I swore I was having a girl and have been prayin for HER since my journey began 8 years ago. I have two boys already and being 38, this is my last chance so I was a tad bit upset. OH is being so supportive because he knows how bad I wanted a girl but I don't think I'm as upset as everyone thinks I am. I'm more in shock because I felt it with my whole heart that it was a girl. But I am happy and thankful. I just have to learn to stop calling my belly "her" and we have to pick out a boy name now.

Congrats to the others that found out genders!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tess, don't feel bad. Tbh I really wanted my third to be a boy. My DD was so selfish and kind of bossy towards her little brother so he was always left out of stuff that I really REALLY wanted to give him a baby brother to bond with. When I found out it was a girl, I went through a stage of disappointment. After she was born though and she started developing a bit of a personality, I realized that she is more of her brother's personality than her sister's and she loved him to pieces. He is finally starting to come around her too now that he realizes that she isn't going to pick on him like his older sister.

This time we were told team blue from an early gender scan and, although this baby was a complete surprise, I'm so stuck on having a boy that I will probably go through a stage of gender disappointment if at 20 weeks it turns out to be a girl. Praying that it doesn't because it would be awesome to still be able to give my DS a brother.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I really thought my son was a girl. I wasn't massively disappointed but I definitely wasn't thrilled when we found out he was a boy. What helped me was doing whatever I could to switch him from just some generic boy to my specific boy. Having a name to call him by was a big help, and just getting registered and getting things ready for him. It all got me excited about my Teddy. He's the sweetest, cutest, most loving little dude, despite the obsession with trains ;). I can't imagine not having him in my life now, and I'm sure you'll love your boy just as much once you've adjusted to the idea.

My DH manages a vet practice, so when I hear Tylan I automatically go to a dog antibiotic, but I'm guessing that's a pretty rare reaction. ;)


----------



## Tess08

Thanks everyone. I'm feeling a bit better about it today. I'm still not jumping for joy about all the blue I'm going to have in my life now but I managed to talk to my friend about possible names this morning without feeling like I was going to cry so we are heading in the right direction lol. Hopefully over the next few weeks i will be okay with the idea. The next big thing I need to do is go through all of my daughters old things and get rid of them. I think that's another big reason why I'm disappointed because I really thought I would be able reuse them one day x


----------



## rockstarlove9

So does anyone elses belly and boobs itch like mad. I mean I put stretch mark cream on daily but the itching is ridiculous. I work in a clinic so I cant walk around scratching myself constantly. Im wondering if the itching means I should amp up the crèmes. Im just trying to avoid stretch marks. ANy one in here with any advice?


----------



## Savasanna

My boobs itch a fair amount and my stomach itches sometimes, but it's not constant. I've been using stretch mark massage oil every morning after the shower. No stretch marks yet! 

(although I've heard that the cremes and oils are only somewhat effective and, to a certain extent, if you're going to get stretch marks then you're going to get them. Honestly, it's really not the end of the world if I do, but I figure why not apply the oils and see what happens. I already have stretch marks on my boobs, though - so I only oil my stomach.)


----------



## jlg621

Hi ladies! I haven't been on in awhile. I got very depressed through the first trimester and I am finally starting to feel like myself again. This was very hard for me since I have never had depression before. I found out the gender through a blood test weeks ago and was told we are having a little girl! We have the anatomy scan next week and they will confirm. Her name is Tatum Elaine and we are so excited. Although I am petrified that they were wrong and it's a boy. I would have been thrilled to have a boy but now after weeks of being told she's a girl and planning I will be heartbroken to find out otherwise. I hope you are all doing well and having a good second trimester!


----------



## Savasanna

Welcome back, jlg! Sorry to hear that you've been struggling - but I think it's really good for you to recognize that and be aware of it. The hormones running through our bodies are no joke and could easily create an imbalance. I have dealt with depression in the past and am honestly worried about postpartum because of that. So I'm trying to be super honest with myself, as well as tell my wife and close family/friends of my concern, so that, in the event I start slipping, I or someone else can catch it before it gets too out of control. 

___

So - after my comment yesterday my boobs were itching like MAD last night! And then I woke up this morning and I swear I think they doubled in size overnight. They're HUGE! Good lord!


----------



## ladybrown33

I had an anatomy scan and baby wouldn't cooperate so we couldn't confirm gender. The Cell free DNA says girl so I'll just go with that. I don't have a name it changes weekly. This weeks top names are Kerin, Karma, Destiny, and Vivian. This child will have had a 100 name by the time she is born


----------



## Savasanna

I think the blood test is more reliable than the sono, anyway. If bloods say girl then I think it's safe to go with girl. 

Congrats on the anatomy scan! I hear you - my names change all over the place. Right now we are kind of bouncing between Phoebe and Margot. I really like Margot, my wife really likes Phoebe. lol Of your names I like Vivian best. I LOVE V names, but I feel like they're off limits for us as our dog's name begins with V we call her V for short.. which.. is inevitably what we would end up nnimg the babe because V is a badass nickname. ;)


----------



## gingmg

Jig- welcome back! Glad you are starting to feel better. I've struggled with depression in the past too and it's no fun :( Glad to hear you are starting to feel like your self again!

Lady brown- is the cell free DNA like the materniTi 21 or harmony test? I've always loved the name Vivian.


----------



## AshNAmber

Found out Saturday that we are expecting a boy :happydance: :cloud9: 
My BF is over the moon excited as am I. :wacko::dohh::shrug: Now to come up with a name ugh :wacko::dohh::shrug:


----------



## ladybrown33

gingmg said:


> Lady brown- is the cell free DNA like the materniTi 21 or harmony test? I've always loved the name Vivian.

Cell Free DNA is the same as the Harmony test


----------



## Impatient27

Congrats to everyone who has found out gender! My hubby and I are still holding strong on not finding out at our anatomy scan, which is finally scheduled for May 12! 

We just had our 16 week appointment today, and got to hear the heartbeat again - I love hearing it!! So reassuring. Although I've already started to feel movement, so that helps too with the anxiety. I was actually second guessing myself on the movements, since I have an anterior placenta and I started feeling them last week at 15 weeks, but I'm fairly positive it's baby. It feels so different from my normal bodily functions...

I'm in the same boat on the itchiness - except for me, it's just my nipples.... weird!

I'm also worried about postpartum depression. I've had depression and anxiety for a long time, and thankfully they've both been a bit better so far during pregnancy since I can't take my meds anyways. But yes, better to recognize it and be able to treat yourself right when it happens - during pregnancy or after.


----------



## rockstarlove9

Hey ladies to all of those lucky ones who have found out gender, did you guys have a sense of what the baby was? Like I feel like my LO is a boy idk why maybe its because my dh, mom, and now even my grandma keeps insisting it is. But I don't know I feel like that's what it is. Ill be happy either way and was actually rooting for a girl but I just feel within myself that this is my son not my daughter. Did any of you ladies who knows gender get that strong sense of gender and were you right?


----------



## Babybump2017

I was absolutely convinced I was having a girl! The whole time until I found out he's a boy at my 16 week scan. I was so shocked when she said boy. Just shows gut feelings aren't always right :)


----------



## rockstarlove9

Babybump2017 said:


> I was absolutely convinced I was having a girl! The whole time until I found out he's a boy at my 16 week scan. I was so shocked when she said boy. Just shows gut feelings aren't always right :)

Oh wow ok thanks I don't find out for another three weeks so I guess there's still hope for a girl


----------



## Savasanna

I thought for sure I was having a boy. Nope!


----------



## bumbleberry

I'm the same, im convinced we're having a boy but we'll find out on 2nd May!


----------



## Savasanna

My sister is also pregnant right now but not finding out until she delivers (June 2nd!). I'm also convinced she's having a boy. I will be downright SHOCKED if she ends up delivering a girl!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I thought my son was a girl but I think it was wishful thinking. I was pretty sure this one was a girl because the pregnancy was so different and I was right.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I've honestly been correct about all my kids except my first one. I thought for sure she was a boy because I had NO sickness at all, which I read meant boy. Not true with my second. I was puking my guts out until almost 20 weeks and figured he was probably the opposite gender of my first. He was. My third baby I thought was a girl even though I was sick half my pregnancy but I can't explain why I thought so. It was just an instinct, I guess. With this one everyone was telling me it was a girl even though my internal instincts were telling me it was a boy. At my private scan the tech said 95% sure it is a boy. Of course we won't confirm it 100% until my anatomy scan on April 24th but I'm still saying boy until proven otherwise lol.

As for names, we have many, but aren't settled on one yet.


----------



## AshNAmber

I said I thought it was a boy from the start, but then as time went on mostly everyone was team girl and kept insisting because of this symptom and that one that I was having a girl. I then convinced myself I was having a girl. When we had the gender reveal party one of my friends walked up to me and said you said from the start it was a boy. Either way I couldn't be happier. :cloud9:


----------



## ladybrown33

With my first pregnancy I just knew it was a boy and it was. I don't know what made me feel that way. This time around I couldn't really guess but the pregnancy isn't identical but very similar but it's a girl so I doubt the differences in symptoms that others refer mean a whole lot.


----------



## Savasanna

I think it's normal to have a bit of a hunch early on.. And you'd figure probably about half of us are right about that hunch. ;)


----------



## ShockingB

Hiya, due September 5 :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Is anyone experiencing BH already? I swear I've been feeling them this past week but isn't it a bit early? I'm drinking and eating enough so I know it's not that.


----------



## gingmg

This time no, but they started around 20 weeks for me with my first. 

Hi shocking!


----------



## Dani_b

Hey everyone, don't know if I posted on here last week, but we found out that we are expecting a boy, this means I will have 2 of each. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Babybump2017

Yay congratulations :blue: 

I know it's apparantly normal but I'm a little worried. Ladies on my pregnancy apps are saying they're feeling kicks all day at this stage. I'm lucky if I feel a flutter and it's only when laying totally flat in bed? I am petrified for my 20wk scan on Wednesday as it is, this isn't helping :nope:


----------



## Dani_b

I've not been feeling full kicks from my little one yet, but do get the flutters, I tend to feel these more of an evening when I finally get time to sit down and relax a bit more, and also when I lie down in bed


----------



## AshNAmber

Alot of people ask me if I feel my baby yet. I have no idea what I'm feeling for. I feel flutters sometimes, but I was told that it could be gas :wacko: so :shrug: My next scan is in 11 days I'm so ready for that.


----------



## Babybump2017

I know exactly what you mean. I've only felt proper kicks twice where I actually saw my stomach move and that was almost a fortnight ago? I know they say it's normal with the first pregnancy to feel movement later... but It makes me even more nervous for my scan. 3 days to go


----------



## Tess08

This is my second pregnancy and I started feeling flutters at 15 weeks. I'm now nearly 18 weeks and I haven't felt anything for about a week :S. my midwife said this isn't concerning because it's still early to be feeling movement but I expected to feel it earlier anyway since it's my second and I know things move quicker. I also had a bump a couple of weeks ago and now I have nothing. Infact I weighed myself this morning and I've lost 3lbs just in the past week. Very strange but trying not to worry since my midwife said it's not something she would be concerned about... x


----------



## Babybump2017

Do you know what, me too.. I had a proper bump and felt massive a couple weeks ago and now it feels like it's rounding out more. Where's as before it was more pointy which I guess is a lot of bloat too.


----------



## AshNAmber

Does anyone else get hiccups multiple times a day?!? It doesn't matter how much or little I drink or eat I get the hiccups. They only last for a few min at most. Its crazy :wacko:

oh can someone add to me to Sept FB group please. My email is [email protected] Thank you


----------



## Babybump2017

Nope can't say I've had hiccups yet :) 

Feeling him move a lot more the last couple days! Yay for hitting 20 weeks! 

Still petrified for my 20wk ultrasound tomorrow. Fingers crossed all is well :)


----------



## Dani_b

My 20 weeks scan is next week, I'll be 19+4


----------



## Savasanna

So I'm definitely feeling the baby rolling around in there, but now I have my eyes set on when my wife can. That's going to be SUCH a fun time! 

Good luck with your scan, Dani! We have an echocardiogram scheduled for this Friday so I'm pumped to get another little peek at the babe. Things are getting exciting up in here!


----------



## rockstarlove9

Hey ladies, so I have been majorly bloated the last few days and noticed that I don't feel my little one moving around as much. Im wondering if the bloat affects my ability to feel it move like if the bloat is masking or absorbing the movements so I don't feel them. Im trying not to freak out but the worry wart in me is raging. Have any of you ladies had any experience with this?


----------



## Savasanna

I will say that I had like 4 days last week where I couldn't feel her either. It's obviously worrying, but we're all still on the early side so I've heard/read that it's common to go periods of time without feeling anything. I know it doesn't feel like we're still early on in regards to anything, but we are. 

After a few days I finally felt her again on Friday evening, and have been able to feel her every day since. I bet you'll feel your bean again soon. :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I know extra weight makes it harder, so I bet bloating would too. 19 weeks is still very early to expect really reliable, consistent movement. I know it's hard not to worry, but it's all very normal.

I'm 20 weeks today and excited to be officially halfway through! Where did the time go??


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Rockstar I had to use my doppler a couple times on days when I didn't feel the baby move as much because I became worried. I think it is normal for them to have down days and days where they are really active. It could also be the personality of the baby. Some babies are more laid back than others. My doctor told me once that right before baby has a big growth spurt they typically don't move much for a couple days. There are many, many reasons so I'm sure bloating could affect movement also.

Dani B - Good luck with your scan! I'll be having mine next week on Monday.


----------



## Babybump2017

So today I had my 20wk anomaly scan.. baby is healthy! Thank god. However it turns out it's a GIRL :pink: so much for these 'early' gender ultrasounds!!


----------



## Tess08

Babybump2017 said:


> So today I had my 20wk anomaly scan.. baby is healthy! Thank god. However it turns out it's a GIRL :pink: so much for these 'early' gender ultrasounds!!

Omg!!! That is crazy :O!!! Congrats though! How far on were u when u had ur early scan? Did they show you what they thought was it's boy parts in your early scan? X


----------



## Tess08

P.s I hope you hadn't bought too much in blue lol... x


----------



## Savasanna

Wow! What a surprise! Did you "find out" from an early scan or blood work?

Happy 20 weeks to all you half way ladies!


----------



## Babybump2017

Thanks!

Actually I brought quite a lot in blue, people had bought presents already too! Luckily the shops have agreed to change the clothes for pink stuff! I'm so shocked. 

I found out at a private gender scan where they can switch into 3D, I was warned by multiple people about this place as apparantly these 'sonographers' in these private clinics are not actually doctors.. I was almost 17 weeks. Funnily enough at my early scan, the machine broke in the clinic this morning meaning that everyone was seen slightly late and my baby was not cooperating at all so it seemed as though she was trying to get rid of us. No she didn't point out any parts - at one point I asked if the placenta is fully working on its own now and she said she didn't know which part that was! I think they're literally 'trained' to see the difference between what they THINK is a girl part and boy part. I'll never have an early gender scan again though. The scan I had today was my 20 week NHS anomaly scan so I feel reassured knowing that this time it's a qualified doctor/sonographer that has given this information! Back to the drawing board for names :haha:


----------



## Dani_b

Oh wow, hope mine isn't wrong, as I've got a lot of blue stuff as well, will get them to confirm on Monday at my routine NHS scan on Monday, I'll be 19+4 at this point


----------



## Babybump2017

Definitely get her to confirm on Monday dani. I wouldn't ever trust one of those early ones again :haha: I've complained. I know it's never 100% but if she wasn't sure she should have made me go back another day, as the baby was not cooperating well etc. £70 is a lot to lose on false information though :nope: I'm going to milk it and tell them I've painted the nursery blue etc and hopefully get my money back.


----------



## Mum_Cupcake

Due sept 25th here :)


----------



## Dani_b

Babybump2017 said:


> Definitely get her to confirm on Monday dani. I wouldn't ever trust one of those early ones again :haha: I've complained. I know it's never 100% but if she wasn't sure she should have made me go back another day, as the baby was not cooperating well etc. £70 is a lot to lose on false information though :nope: I'm going to milk it and tell them I've painted the nursery blue etc and hopefully get my money back.

Hope you get something back from it.
Mine should have been £55, but they had an offer in for £25. Baby wasn't cooperating at first (was upside down) so they sent me for a walk and to come back half hour later, went back in and baby was still upside down, so they sent me to bounce on the birth ball, this time baby was the right way round, but was hiding their bits from us, so they did the scan and took all the pics and had a look in 3D, and eventually baby moved so we could see...the comment from the lady was 'there's the willy' and she took pics which do show something sticking out above the baby's leg,


----------



## MrsKChicago

Omg, what a shock that must have been! My anatomy scan is tomorrow and I'm anxious for confirmation that this one is a girl. I haven't gone too overboard buying things, mostly cute thrift store and clearance clothes, but I've definitely gotten&#8203; used to the girl idea. She was cooperative for ours, though, so it looked pretty clear, and the same place was right for my son.


----------



## ladybrown33

Oh no I was just considering getting an ultrasound from one of those private providers but this may be a waste of time and money that could be better spent elsewhere. Hopefully they give you something back


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats on your girl, you must have been so shocked!! It's really good that the shops could change the clothes and bits over, I know some places are really funny about that kind of thing! 

Some of the scan places are really bad I've heard, but if you do research on which places to go, the good ones tend to be right! But if they can't even tell what part the placenta is then I don't think they should be telling you what gender your baby is, they probably thought the placenta was a really weird penis XD, the place I went to showed us all the different bits


----------



## Babybump2017

The amount of people that have messaged me since I put it on facebook that the babies actually a girl, saying that this place got theirs wrong too and multiple people they know. I thought it was the only one in my area but it turns out there's another one and the sonographers are actually ex NHS staff and are qualified to give you measurements and go over their findings etc! So I only wish I knew of this place beforehand but oh well it's done now - however I'm so paranoid to believe it's now a girl! But then again I'd much rather belive the hospital who are trained professionals over some non professional idiots who didn't have a clue what they were talking about :haha: as long as the babies healthy I didn't mind either way. That's all that matters right :) a little added confusion that didn't need to happen but hey ho it happens!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Oh no! I'm so sorry that you have to take everything back now but glad to hear the store is accepting it. I couldn't imagine how you must of felt. I really hope mine isn't wrong... I also had an early gender scan and they told me boy as well. Mine was done even earlier than yours :(

The place I went to has a really good reputation. They have all 5 star reviews on Facebook. The lady that did it did point out everything to me and seemed to know her stuff. She knew the position of my placenta and said she knew it was a boy before even looking between the legs. Anyways my confirmation is this coming Monday so we'll know for sure.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hey everyone sorry been MIA for a while! It's been so busy here with visitors and work etc but I'm more focused and have more time now haha! 

How are you all!?

I've had our twenty week scan and all was perfect t it's such a relief!! I'm also having a few braxton hicks and yes it's totally normal so don't worry and the more babies we have the more obvious they are! I'm feeling baby proper kicking me now and can feel on the outside it's weird that it sort of just happened overnight! Hubby has felt little Joey too!! Sooooo cute I love it! I'm feeling sick again and have heartburn (which never had with other two really) and the dreaded spd is creeping in more and more yaaaaaaay....... ha! Anyway speak soon and hope you're all keeping well xx


----------



## Babybump2017

Lilmiss i wouldn't worry, I'm sure you will be fine and chances are your baby IS a boy! It's just this place is awful that I went to. Actually it was a shock to find out girl but a few posts back I did actually say I was so so so shocked to find out boy at my 'gender scan' as I was so adamant to be having a girl! So I'm shocked but so happy. Except now I'm paranoid to believe the hospital but they obviously know what they're looking at over these idiots :)


----------



## Tess08

Babybump2017 said:


> Lilmiss i wouldn't worry, I'm sure you will be fine and chances are your baby IS a boy! It's just this place is awful that I went to. Actually it was a shock to find out girl but a few posts back I did actually say I was so so so shocked to find out boy at my 'gender scan' as I was so adamant to be having a girl! So I'm shocked but so happy. Except now I'm paranoid to believe the hospital but they obviously know what they're looking at over these idiots :)

I'm still in shock too over being told I'm having a boy and it was 2 weeks ago lol. Even now that I know it's a boy I still picture a baby girl in my arms. Probably just because that's what I had the first time and I can't see past that. We haven't discussed names or anything because I just still can't get the idea of a boy into my head. I have my 20 weeks scan 2 weeks tomorrow so I'm hoping after they confirm for me it's a boy and that everything's ok with it then I will be able to get a bit more perspective. I don't know why it's not registered properly with me yet because she showed us his boy bits on the scan and they were pretty unmistakable! Even when people ask me what I'm having and I say a boy I feel like I'm lying when I say it out loud lol :S I know that sounds strange x


----------



## Savasanna

Jai_Jai said:


> Hey everyone sorry been MIA for a while! It's been so busy here with visitors and work etc but I'm more focused and have more time now haha!
> 
> How are you all!?
> 
> I've had our twenty week scan and all was perfect t it's such a relief!! I'm also having a few braxton hicks and yes it's totally normal so don't worry and the more babies we have the more obvious they are! I'm feeling baby proper kicking me now and can feel on the outside it's weird that it sort of just happened overnight! Hubby has felt little Joey too!! Sooooo cute I love it! I'm feeling sick again and have heartburn (which never had with other two really) and the dreaded spd is creeping in more and more yaaaaaaay....... ha! Anyway speak soon and hope you're all keeping well xx

Oh man... I can't WAIT for me wife to be able to feel kicks!


----------



## MrsKChicago

With my last pregnancy, my placenta was low at my anatomy scan, and at the follow-up (or maybe the original scan, I don't remember) they decided my son's femur measurement was a little short and it led to all kinds of extra ultrasounds and NSTs and appointments. I'm glad my midwives took it seriously (it can be a soft marker for Down Syndrome or indicate growth issues that can lead to having to induce early), but it turned out to be a bunch of fuss over nothing. My son was perfectly healthy, just petite, which isn't surprising since his father and I are short. He was born at 41 weeks at 6 lbs 15 oz and at 2 he's still a little guy.

Yesterday was my anatomy scan for this one, and the tech doesn't share much (it has to go to their doctor to be analyzed, then results get sent to my midwives), but she was a little concerned about her size. She says it could be because she wouldn't stop moving, so measurements were hard to take (at this stage, "too small" is a matter of millimeters). So now we wait to hear back, and I'm&#8203; bracing myself for all the extras again, which will be even more difficult with a toddler to manage. Hopefully my history of making small but perfect babies works in our favor. It's less scary than last time now that I've seen the outcome, but I still don't like hearing about any potential problems.


----------



## rockstarlove9

So I have had a cold for the past few days and I can never in all mylife remember a cold being this bad for me. Im trying to refrain taking any meds but am going to visit a doctor as my ob's office told me I should considering im coughing and sneezing out green crap... Im just worried that this cold is gonna hurt my baby love...


----------



## MrsKChicago

A cold won't hurt the baby as long as you're staying hydrated and checking the safety of meds. It just sucks for you. I swear illnesses feel ten times worse when you're pregnant. Hopefully it clears up soon.


----------



## rockstarlove9

MrsKChicago said:


> A cold won't hurt the baby as long as you're staying hydrated and checking the safety of meds. It just sucks for you. I swear illnesses feel ten times worse when you're pregnant. Hopefully it clears up soon.

Thanks and im trying to stay hydrated and eat enough but I haven't really had an appetite the last couple days. Its starting to come back a little bit now. I just feel like im giving the baby shaking baby syndrome cuz my belly shakes so hard when im coughing and sneezing cuz they're so heavy. I haven't taken anything yet just been eating soups and and warm water for the throat ache. I hope it goes away soon at least by the end of the weekend because going to work with it has been absolute hell.


----------



## Babybump2017

I'm sure everything will be just fine mrsChicago! Don't panic, she's probably just another tiddler like your son :) let us know I'll be thinking of you!!

I'm sure a cold will not hurt the baby at all. A few weeks back I had a VILE chest infection where I was coughing so hard I was sick and sneezing all day every day for 2 weeks


----------



## Impatient27

Rockstar, I've had two colds already while pregnant, and they both were terrible and lasted two weeks each... baby will be fine, just take care of yourself! I found that a humidifier by my bedside was super helpful, as was sleeping in a recliner, and just sleeping lots. I ended up taking a few days off work to sleep. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Babybump2017 said:


> Lilmiss i wouldn't worry, I'm sure you will be fine and chances are your baby IS a boy! It's just this place is awful that I went to. Actually it was a shock to find out girl but a few posts back I did actually say I was so so so shocked to find out boy at my 'gender scan' as I was so adamant to be having a girl! So I'm shocked but so happy. Except now I'm paranoid to believe the hospital but they obviously know what they're looking at over these idiots :)

I actually believe in mother's intuition more than anything. I think that it is great you proved them wrong and got the girl you were set on having. I was the same. Everybody kept telling me it was going to be a girl but I just FELT I was having a boy. I will probably go through a bout of gender disappointment on Monday if he is a "she" because we already have a name for him lol. I will definitely update after my scan either way.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tess08 said:


> Babybump2017 said:
> 
> 
> Lilmiss i wouldn't worry, I'm sure you will be fine and chances are your baby IS a boy! It's just this place is awful that I went to. Actually it was a shock to find out girl but a few posts back I did actually say I was so so so shocked to find out boy at my 'gender scan' as I was so adamant to be having a girl! So I'm shocked but so happy. Except now I'm paranoid to believe the hospital but they obviously know what they're looking at over these idiots :)
> 
> I'm still in shock too over being told I'm having a boy and it was 2 weeks ago lol. Even now that I know it's a boy I still picture a baby girl in my arms. Probably just because that's what I had the first time and I can't see past that. We haven't discussed names or anything because I just still can't get the idea of a boy into my head. I have my 20 weeks scan 2 weeks tomorrow so I'm hoping after they confirm for me it's a boy and that everything's ok with it then I will be able to get a bit more perspective. I don't know why it's not registered properly with me yet because she showed us his boy bits on the scan and they were pretty unmistakable! Even when people ask me what I'm having and I say a boy I feel like I'm lying when I say it out loud lol :S I know that sounds strange xClick to expand...

I keep having dreams that our boy turned into a girl lol. I'm so scared to find out I'll probably have them put the "bits" into an envelope and have my DH open it first. I don't think your feelings are strange at all... I felt that way when they told me my first DS was a boy. I know a lot of girls are scared to have boys because they feel they won't be able to connect with him due to different interests, but I think for me it was simply that I was carrying the opposite gender. Several times I asked my DH in disbelief "can you believe my body made a penis?" and he'd give me this funny look :rofl:


----------



## Babybump2017

So 
Call me crazy.. basically after being told boy from one person and then girl by the hospital, I was so confused as you can imagine! Not that I disbelieved the hospital for one minute. Before spending money on decorating and buying everything in pink, I wanted a second opinion so I checked with my midwife that it's safe and had another scan by a lady who ALSO works at a Harley Street hospital so she's obviously highly trained and knows what she's looking at! My baby is definitely a girl :) feel a lot better knowing for sure. Now we can spend spend spend without being hesitant! Yay. How's everyone


----------



## Dani_b

I've got my scan tomorrow with the hospital, going to ask them to check gender just to confirm it's a boy.
I felt my first big kick yesterday, and also saw the tummy move when baby did it


----------



## Babybump2017

The hospitals ask if you want to know the gender right at the start of the scan, so they can keep going back to the bits throughout the scan to keep double checking then normally say at the end. I didn't tell her that I'd already found out etc, when she asked if I wanted to know I just said yes incase it encouraged her to guess


----------



## Dani_b

Yea I'm not going to say that I already know either


----------



## Babybump2017

Good luck hun enjoy it! It didn't last long enough for my liking I could watch baby all day!


----------



## Babybump2017

Just been talking about names - come up with Sienna Grace and Lola Grace so far &#55357;&#56471;


----------



## MrsKChicago

Lola Grace is so pretty!

I think I let myself get a little dehydrated yesterday and I felt like absolute garbage. I always have a drink nearby but I guess I just wasn't on top of things yesterday. Today I'm focusing on getting hydrated and already feeling a little better. It's DH's day off so I'm hoping we can get out of the house a little and get the kiddo to the playground or something. He has serious cabin fever and it's beautiful outside.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

My DD's name is Grace so I've always been fond of that name lol. Both are beautiful names <3

Ultrasound tomorrow. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. Don't think I'll be getting much sleep tonight.


----------



## Dani_b

Scan day for me today, time to get drinking the water before my appointment


----------



## ladybrown33

I finally bought a Snoogle and had some of the best sleep that I have had since I've been pregnant. I love this thing


----------



## Savasanna

I have one of those pregnancy wedges and I LOVE it! I was considering a larger body pillow but I was worried it would take up too much space in the bed - the wedge is small (but effective!) and doubles as a prop to put a baby on. 

Just my little plug. ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

The Snoogle is amazing. You can fit another person in the bed unless your bed is tiny, but if I had to choose in the second half of pregnancy, DH would lose ;)


----------



## Babybump2017

How was it Dani?


----------



## Dani_b

Babybump2017 said:


> How was it Dani?

Baby was being naughty again being in an awkward position, but they managed to get all the measurements they needed, I also asked them to check the gender, and they said boy as well, so it's safe to stock up on blue things now


----------



## Babybump2017

Aww atleast she managed to get all the measurements etc! And atleast she confirmed it's a boy! 

Has anyone thought of what they're doing in terms of feeding? 
I'd love to have the guts to BF. But I really can't see myself out in town having the courage to get my boob out even with those special covers you can get! 

I think she will be on Aptamil or if for whatever reason it doesn't agree with her then cow&agate which my mum fed me on and swears by it! I think they are both very similar!


----------



## ladybrown33

Yes Mrs. K I'd choose the Snoogle over having any other person in my bed but we fit comfortably for now. 

My first son was breast fed for two months because I was only able to produce a small amount of milk due to a previous breast reduction. He was formula fed and is a perfectly healthy little boy. I will do the same this time around.


----------



## gingmg

Dani- glad to hear the scan went well! Congrats on your baby boy

Babybump- I plan on breastfeeding. It can be awkward to nurse out in public at first, but soon everything about it was second nature and no big deal. Hopefully this baby gets off to an easier start, my son had a hard time latching at first which was stressful and emotional, but he got the hang of it, and it got better within a few days. I wasn't really prepared for that, I just assumed it would have come more natural than it did, but with some support, it was fine. I don't know, I loved breastfeeding but I know it's not the right choice for everyone and not everyone feels that same connection to it either. I would say maybe give it a try, you may surprise yourself, but in the end, a happy mom and a healthy baby is really what matters most.


----------



## Babybump2017

I want to atleast try. Even if I only BF for a couple of weeks. I know they say nothing comes close to breast milk and I don't doubt that but I do personally think formula is a very close substitute it seems


----------



## Savasanna

I'm going to give the whole BF route a go, although if I'm being honest with myself I'm not really looking forward to it. All the babies we've cared for have obviously been formula fed and it just seems so much easier. My wife and I split the night shifts.. we don't have to stop to breast feed on long car rides.. etc. However, BF has obvious financial benefits so we're going to see how it goes. If I were to guess, I bet we'll land somewhere in a breast milk/formula combo. But we'll see. 

(yes, I know there are nutritional benefits to breast milk as well, but like I said all the babies I've cared for were formula fed and they're all healthy and strong as well.)

I was just looking up breast pumps this weekend to try to familiarize myself with them. I think I'm going to go with the Mendela pump in style. I like that it's compatible with these Nuk Freemie collection cups and it looks like my insurance covers it. Anyone have any experience with either of those products?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm planning to breastfeed again. The first couple months were tricky, but after that it was so convenient. No predicting how much formula I'd need, no hauling it around when we went out, no washing bottles all the time, no mixing and heating bottles at 3am (I did all the night feeding but never had to get out of bed), it's free, I could just pop a boob out and keep going. Especially after learning to nurse with him in a baby carrier, nothing could stop us. I pumped enough to keep him used to bottles so I was able to leave him. I have nothing against formula, I think it's wonderful that there's a safe and healthy alternative, but barring issues with nursing or having to pump at work, I don't understand why anyone wouldn't choose the convenience of nursing. I was nervous nursing in public at first, but you get used to it and there are ways to be very discreet even without a cover. I nursed all over Chicago and never got a single comment.

I wouldn't count on formula making long road trips easier. It's really best to stop regularly and get baby out of the car seat and nursing ended up being as good an opportunity as any. I had a battery powered pump and had no problem pumping into a bottle in the car and feeding him in his seat in a pinch, though.

The Medela is popular, but I loved my Spectra. I had the little battery powered one, I think it's the Spectra 9. It fit in a bathrobe pocket so with a hands free bra I could easily wander around and fix lunch or something while pumping. I'm a stay at home mom, though, so I'm not sure how it would be pumping several times a day.


----------



## Tess08

I plan on trying to breast feed again but I had problems with my daughter and got myself really worked up over it so I'm going to try not to do that this time! I only lasted a week with her and it was a nightmare. I couldn't get her to latch on once and neither could any of the midwifes who tried to help me. Their answer was for me to hand express into a tub and feed her through a syringe because it was the thicker colostrum I was still producing at the time. I was in a lot of pain and it was veeeery time consuming as I could imagine so my daughter cried a lot as she wasn't getting as much as she wanted quick enough. 

When I gave up after a week I was very upset about it feeling like I failed her and was so worried she would end up with health problems and eczema etc (obviously my hormones were all over the place lol) but I have honestly never met a healthier child in my life. She's just about to turn 3 and except for the occasional cold she has never been unwell. My friend on the other hand had a baby at the same time who she breastfed for 6 months and I was so jealous she was able to do it. Her little boy in contrast to my daughter is constantly unwell, has eczema all over his stomach and has just been diagnosed with asthma. 

My point obviously is yes, give it a go if you feel you would like to but don't get yourself worked up if you can't manage it. My daughter is perfectly healthy and we didn't manage to do it and I think if your child is going to have any of these issues, breastfeeding won't make a difference x


----------



## Savasanna

I gotta say - way to go, everyone. I'm in a few other mom groups and they would/have not been nearly as supportive in this issue as this conversation has been. I almost cringed when I saw someone brought the topic up, but everyone's responses have been lovely! :) :flower:


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining:flower: I'm due somewhere between Sept 28th-Oct2nd, but September is more likely lol

I loved breastfeeding and plan to do it again. But I'm also of the mind that as long as you are feeding your baby, that's much more important than anyone's opinion. I find all of the negative comments from both sides of the spectrum very immature. 

Hoping to get to know all of you lovely ladies <3


----------



## ksierra44

Hey ladies. I'm way late to the game. I have a son who turned one today and am due with my second September 8th. Anatomy scan showed that we are having a girl! I'd love to get to know you ladies and have a support group. I was in a group when pregnant with my son from the very beginning and we still talk daily in a Facebook but group we created


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Welcome to the newcomers!

I understand that BFing is a sensitive topic and I too am surprised that there is so much support either way on here. Kudos to those ladies set on BFing. I was always afraid while BFing that my babies weren't getting enough. At least with bottles I knew exactly how much they were getting. I BF my first for the first few months, BF my 2nd for a month but didn't BF my 3rd at all due to time. It was much easier for me making a bottle than putting her to the breast every hour or so. Also I found that my third slept better through the nights than my first two because she was fuller on formula. This time I do want to try to BF as long as I can simply because it is going to be my last baby. How long though I'm not sure. Will try to aim for at least a few months.

AFM I had my anatomy scan today and it was confirmed that our baby is indeed a boy!


----------



## StillPraying

Lilmisscaviar congrats on a boy :happydance: hope all went well at your scan:)


----------



## Tess08

lilmisscaviar said:


> Welcome to the newcomers!
> 
> I understand that BFing is a sensitive topic and I too am surprised that there is so much support either way on here. Kudos to those ladies set on BFing. I was always afraid while BFing that my babies weren't getting enough. At least with bottles I knew exactly how much they were getting. I BF my first for the first few months, BF my 2nd for a month but didn't BF my 3rd at all due to time. It was much easier for me making a bottle than putting her to the breast every hour or so. Also I found that my third slept better through the nights than my first two because she was fuller on formula. This time I do want to try to BF as long as I can simply because it is going to be my last baby. How long though I'm not sure. Will try to aim for at least a few months.
> 
> AFM I had my anatomy scan today and it was confirmed that our baby is indeed a boy!

Do you know, it's actually the sleeping thing that scares me about breastfeeding lol! Very selfish of me I know but my daughter who was bottle fed slept through the night from 3 and a half weeks old whereas my friends little boy didn't sleep longer than 3 hours during the night until she stopped breastfeeding him at 6 months! And this time I don't have the luxury of going for a nap when the baby sleeps during the day because I will have a delightful toddler to run after... x


----------



## StillPraying

Tess08 said:


> Do you know, it's actually the sleeping thing that scares me about breastfeeding lol! Very selfish of me I know but my daughter who was bottle fed slept through the night from 3 and a half weeks old whereas my friends little boy didn't sleep longer than 3 hours during the night until she stopped breastfeeding him at 6 months! And this time I don't have the luxury of going for a nap when the baby sleeps during the day because I will have a delightful toddler to run after... x

That's actually one of the reasons I loved breastfeeding, I coslept so all I had to do was pull down my nursing bra and they'd nurse while I went back to sleep:haha:


----------



## Savasanna

To be honest, the sleeping thing is what I'm worried about the most as well! But, at the same time, we're currently struggling with sleep with our 6-month old exclusively formula fed baby so I guess you never really do know what's going to happen. 

But the evenings are what's making me think we'll end up with some form of formula/BF hybrid. I could see exclusively BF for the first 12 weeks while I'm on maternity leave and then supplementing with some formula in the evenings after I go back to work. But.. you know what they say about best laid plans.. ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

My son was an amazing sleeper for the first six months, then it all went to hell. No harm in trying formula to see if it helps sleep, but from what I've seen in my sleep groups, it's really just down to the individual kid, and whether you do any sleep training.


----------



## Savasanna

Yea - all the other kiddos we've cared for have been amazing sleepers, so if I had never met Peanut I'd be inclined to link it to formula.. but she struggles. We've even been sleep training consistently for almost two months now and she's still at 2 wakes a night. (And I consider that a huge success from where we started!)

So it's probably one part formula, one part schedule/routine and 5 parts individual kid. haha


----------



## Babybump2017

Welcome newbies :) 

This is definitely the place for support! I think I may have had several meltdowns without this thread by now and these wonderful women.

I was in two minds actually whether to mention the subject but if we can't be supportive of each other's personal choices then it's a poor show so i must admit it was lovely to read the replies.. I think at the end of the day it comes down to a few different things and everyone's situation is different. Not only that but as some others have said about BF not working as well as expected, I won't beat myself up if it fails and I certainly won't feel like I've failed my daughter as I'm confident in the fact that formula these days is a pretty close substitute! Breast or bottle - as long as our September babes are happy and healthy, that's all that matters right? :)


----------



## Savasanna

Exactly. We've been foster parents for 2+ years now and it drives me COMPLETELY batty when I see parents degrading other parents because of BF/formula or whether or not to co-sleep or CIO or whatever other parent ideology they've decided is most important to them. 

Your child is loved. Your child is consistently cared for. Your child has stability. THOSE are the things that matter, not whether they did or did not sleep with you until they were 3 years old. 

(speaking to me 4 years ago as well, as I used to judge just as much as the next person before I suddenly realized how absurd I was being)


----------



## Tess08

Hi ladies, 

Had a bit of a scary day. I'm messaging from hospital where I am being kept in overnight. Had an excessive bleed today, very much like a period, so was sent to maternity assessment. The bleeding has now calmed down but hasn't stopped. They have decided to keep me in to assess me again in the morning and also do an ultrasound. They couldn't fit me in for an ultrasound today!! They listened to baby's heartbeat n said it sounded fine but I won't be satisfied until I see it for myself. So looks like it'll be a sleepless night for me. I'm in a room with women going into labour all over the place lol x


----------



## MrsKChicago

How scary! I hope everything is ok and you get some answers soon. I've heard lots of stories of women with random bleeding and everything turned out fine.


----------



## Babybump2017

Bless you tess can't imagine how worried you are but I'm sure it's just one of those unexplained bleeds! They've heard heartbeat which is great. Aw. Thinking of you lovely x


----------



## Dani_b

Hope everything is ok


----------



## Savasanna

Oh Tess - How scary! Thank goodness you were able to hear your baby's hb to get you through the night. I hope they have an ultrasound for you first thing tomorrow morning. 

Thinking of you!


----------



## kittykat7210

Gosh fingers crossed everything is okay honey, thinking of you! Xx


----------



## gingmg

Thinking of you Tess! How scary, hope everything turns out to be ok. Glad to hear the baby is ok.


----------



## ladybrown33

Tess hopefully everything turns out okay for you and your little one.


----------



## Savasanna

Thinking of you, Tess. Give us an update when you get a chance!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Savasanna said:


> Yea - all the other kiddos we've cared for have been amazing sleepers, so if I had never met Peanut I'd be inclined to link it to formula.. but she struggles. We've even been sleep training consistently for almost two months now and she's still at 2 wakes a night. (And I consider that a huge success from where we started!)
> 
> So it's probably one part formula, one part schedule/routine and 5 parts individual kid. haha

I agree with you that there are many variables that go into it. Some kids just love their sleep lol. It could also be the milk supply of the mother. I personally had a hard time keeping up with my kids' demand because they were such large babies (born in the 90th percentile) with just as big of appetites.

Babybump I couldn't have put it better myself! I agree that nothing is as good as breastmilk, but formula these days is probably the closest to breastmilk as it has ever been so no judgement here if BFing doesn't work out.

Tess I'm so sorry to hear this and I think we are all holding our collective breath for your baby's health :( How frightening it must be for you. I'm appalled that they weren't able to get you in for an ultrasound with that much bleeding. I'm keeping everything crossed for you that it turns out ok in the end :hugs2:


----------



## rockstarlove9

hey ladies are any of you guys starting to leak yet? if so how do you know they are? I ask because im pretty sure mines are starting to as when I pull my bra off at night they feel slick for lack of better words like not sticky but like something has been on them and since dried up. I have yet to actually catch them in the act of leaking although im not really watching them to do that. Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing this? ALso I feel my little one moving a lot lower than it had been previously is that normal?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I was leaking just like that very early last time. It's normal to leak, and it's normal not to leak. 

Movement in a different spot probably just means the baby switched positions. We're at a point now where we'll be feeling different movements, too. Kicks and punches are starting to come through, instead of just whole body movements.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Nice appointment today. I'm almost back up to my prepregnancy weight, a couple pounds up from last time, which is fine by me. 

At my anatomy scan the tech seemed concerned about her size, and we had a lot of extra monitoring after a similar scan last time. Turned out Teddy was perfectly healthy and just petite. He was just under 7 lbs at 41 weeks. My midwife said my ultrasound was perfect, she's not concerned about size, especially with Teddy having been small. She'll send me for a growth scan later just to be sure but she said it's really just a precautionary thing. So that's a big relief.

She gave me a list of physical therapists for my hips. She thinks that would be a better place to start than chiropractic, which I was considering. She suggested I call around, find one that works for me and takes my insurance, and then they'll fax over orders. So I'll attack that soon. I feel good today but I know it won't last.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1493161145119.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Babybump2017

Tess are you okay? How is everything? Please check in!! <3 


We still have no luck on the name front! We liked Kayla, then decided it's too much like Kayleigh and neither of us are keen. Then we said Scarlett and Ruby. Other half went off the pair of them! However Jada is in the running. My question to you ladies is: which spelling do you think is prettier? 

Jada, Jayda or Jaida


----------



## MrsKChicago

I like Jada, but I have to admit a strong preference for traditional spellings in general. 

We haven't talked names in ages. Last time it was a specific first and middle combination that won DH over to my side, so we were all set early. We've had a first name for years for a girl and just can't agree on a middle. It's less pressing to figure it out when we have a first name to refer to her. I'll admit to being less motivated since he said he'll let me choose if we don't agree on something :haha:


----------



## 08marchbean

Hi all. Haven't checked in here since first tri. How's everyone getting on? 
Had our 20 week scan yesterday. Everything is great with baby so that's fab. 
We had told sonographer we didn't want to know sex and she let it slip! She was very apologetic and I could Tell she felt awedul but I feel so confused now. I'm gutted I know when I didn't want to. But I keep telling myself it's not the end of the world. We have had 2 surprises already and finding out at birth was amazing. But we have decided not to tell anyone else we know. Hope it's not hard to keep the secret!

The sonographer has offered us a free 4d scan and our body weight in pictures to try and make up for her mistake. So that's something to Kim forward to.


----------



## Tess08

Hi everyone. After multiple tests, scans etc the doctors still couldn't determine where my bleed was coming from. Baby is fine as far as they can see but is measuring really small which I'm concerned about because my daughter was 8lb 6 and all of the babies in my family have been on the big side! They let me out after 2 days despite the fact that I'm still bleeding on and off but I just needed home to my little girl. I have to go back in 5 days to be scanned again. I had a bad haemorrhage after my daughter and this is worrying me it will happen again. Glad to hear everyone else is getting on okay. We are half way there thank goodness! X


----------



## gingmg

Marchbean- I'm sorry that happened to you. Hope you are doing ok.

Tess- so glad to hear that your baby is okay. Hope the bleeding stops and stays away for good.


----------



## MrsKChicago

How scary, Tess. I'm glad baby seems ok, hopefully you can get some answers at your follow up.


----------



## ladybrown33

It's good to hear that everything is ok Tess

I have had a private ultrasound at Goldenview and the tech confirmed that it's a baby girl!! Let the shopping begin...

I'm thinking this baby will be named Kennedy even though her dad says it sounds like a boys name. I love it for now but it keeps changing weekly


----------



## Savasanna

I don't think Kennedy sounds like a boy name at all! Anyway, even if it did, I'm partial to unisex names. I think they're adorable. :)


----------



## peach81

Agreed. I've never heard of a boy with a first name of Kennedy.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Kennedy sounds unisex to me. All those presidential last names are going to the girls, and once a name goes girly it rarely goes back.


----------



## Savasanna

MrsKChicago said:


> Kennedy sounds unisex to me. All those presidential last names are going to the girls, and once a name goes girly it rarely goes back.

lol - Perhaps I'll suggest we should name our babes Obama. ;)


----------



## ladybrown33

Yeah I agree that once it goes girly it will never go back. 
Lol at Obama as a first name....
I think when he says it sounds like a boys name is man code for "I don't like it." Even though he doesn't agree I think I have settled on that name


----------



## gingmg

Kennedy is a great name! I never thought of it as a unisex name, probably because I know a girl named Kennedy. Hope he changes his mind. Names are so hard!


----------



## Savasanna

Names are IMPOSSIBLE. 

Right now we're playing around with Margot and Willow. But that could easily change by tomorrow.


----------



## Babybump2017

Aww I love Kennedy and have never heard of it on a boy! Never :) 

Savanna, willow is so pretty! I suggested it to my other half and he wasn't keen but I like it

Names really are proving to be such a difficult subject. It's one thing liking a name but a totally different thing being happy with your very own baby having that name! We have been through THOUSANDS and I mean thousands :haha: at the end we are stuck between Lila, Scarlett, Jaida, Layla/Laila or Sofia. Grace will be the middle name as it's my grandmothers first name and (was) my boyfriends great grandmothers name. He likes Ava, Eva and Rosey.. but I'm not feeling them at all. My fave is Lila Grace but I know my boyfriend isn't as in love with it as I am. I'm trying to talk him round but in the end I do want us to both love her name equally. She is both our child after all! 

How is everyone feeling? 
My back is totally breaking every day - and I feel freakin huge. I'll post a picture shortly. I'm feeling small little jolts daily now that make me jump :haha: but still not full on belts! Although I'm certain it's her now not just gas! I'm now starting to feel a couple of kicks when I'm sitting or even standing up but mainly still when I'm laying down in bed on my back. I'm sure I'm starting to feel whole body flops too.. and some days movement is a lot more scarce than others? Is anyone else feeling movement in the rib area yet or is it too early? I'm sure I am. But in my head it's still gas or just a stomach grumble etc. The sonographer at my anomaly scan did say the position of the placenta will cushion movement so I find that most of the movements I feel are really low down. 

My cousin had her baby boy yesterday. He weighed 9lb 6 and she named him Riley George. He is a CHUNK


----------



## Babybump2017

&#128051;&#128051;&#128051;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0277.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Savasanna

All of the movement I feel is super low. Sort of the bottom of the bump, I suppose? I feel SOMETHING every day.. but some days are definitely more noticeable than others. I actually felt a little kick from the outside the other day! I've been placing my hand on my stomach whenever I feel anything just to see if you can feel it from the outside, and this weekend it happened. This is super excited as I can't wait for my wife to be able to feel a kick or two. I know it'll happen with time, but we're impatient! 

I'm definitely starting to feel much more pregnant. I can still wear regular clothes if they're loose, but put me in a maternity shirt and I look like I've popped! haha. Nothing else huge to note, though. 

Names are tough. I'm pretty in love with Margot, personally. But I can tell my wife doesn't love it as much as I do. So I'm trying to be open with her ideas too. Willow is probably the first one where I've thought it could work.. although I'd still prefer Margot. I have a feeling we're going to be one of those who doesn't end up settling on a name until after they're born.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm starting to get stretching pains on a regular basis now. Movement is still pretty sporadic but his heart rate is usually 130-145 bpm, which was on the lower side compared to my other three kids, who were all very active even now so I wouldn't mind having a lazy baby for once :haha:

Cute bump, babybump! Definitely starting to round out now ;)

I'm on the "having a hard time choosing a name" bandwagon. We have several lined up and cannot choose two for the life of us. If it goes as my last DD went, we'll be naming this kid in the delivery room :rofl:


----------



## Impatient27

Cute pic, babybump! I feel like I'm getting to that point... all my regular shirts hang weird or are too short now, and you can for sure tell I'm pregnant. Baby is moving all the time! Still nothing my DH can feel yet :-( but I'm loving it regardless! My biggest issues right now are back pain and lack of sleep because of it...

As for names, we have two girls names we really like, but a big list of boys names that are just meh... that's what we get for not finding out the sex!! &#128514;


----------



## Tess08

Aw that's a fab looking baby bump! I'm so jealous haha. I'm 20 weeks and I'm still at the just looking like I've put on a bit if weight stage. Can't wait to be nice and round again. 

Oh Sav I love willow too. It's just a pretty little name.

Bump, the good thing about the name grace is that I think any name will go well in front of that. We had Rose picked for my DDs middle name as it was my grans name and again I felt like it would go nice with anything in front of it :).

We are really struggling for names. We have loooooads of girls names we like but nothing for a boy. So typical that it is a boy lol. My DH likes Aaron but I know someone from school who wasn't a very nice person which has totally put me off. That is literally the only name he likes. I love Logan but he hates it and there's no compromising on it apparently. The only name we both think is ok is Zack but I'm not feeling great about us both just 'kind of' liking our sons name. I can see us naming him in the hospital too caviar or maybe even later! We have actually stopped discussing it for now because we just end up falling out with each other haha! X


----------



## AshNAmber

Hey ladies. I hope everyone is doing well.

Bump your belly pic is so cute! Everyone is starting to say that I actually look pregnant now. I don't see it. I feel like I just look like I've put on some weight. Hope my bump shows soon. 

I just got the results back from my anatomy scan last week and that stuff will make your head spin. I have to go back in 3 weeks the tech couldn't see everything but so far what she could see looks good. Thank god. 

We are having a hard time with picking a name as well. We want a name that has a strong meaning behind it without it being something so common he will have 4 friends with the same name like we did growing up :haha: I'm a bit easier to please than my BF. He has been pretty picky in this department. The middle name for sure will be Baxter as that was my grandfathers middle name. Alot of people are telling me that we probably wont name him until we see him. Guess we shall see.


----------



## gingmg

Love everyone's names that they are throwing around. 

We are having a reeaaallllyyy hard time in the name department as well.


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi everyone, been trying to keep up to date with everything but just been so busy with work. 

Love reading everyone's updates &#128525; Congratulations to those who've found out gender so far. 

Afm we had our 20 week scan today, all was good and we found out we are team blue &#128149;&#128525;


----------



## Babybump2017

Aww fantastic congratulations &#55357;&#56473;


----------



## lilmisscaviar

How exciting Bumbleberry! Going by your siggy does that mean you'll have one of each?


----------



## bumbleberry

lilmisscaviar said:


> How exciting Bumbleberry! Going by your siggy does that mean you'll have one of each?

Yes! My daughter is so excited to get a baby brother too. I feel blessed to have one of each x


----------



## Dani_b

I'm off for my whooping cough vaccine soon, wish me luck I don't like needles of any sort lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh bless you! I find needles really interesting, I love watching the needle go in and the blood come out when I get blood tests done! :rofl:


----------



## Babybump2017

Oh good luck Dani! :sick: I have my whooping cough jab at my next midwife appt and already dreading it! Last time I had a blood test which was for the downs tests at my 12wk scan I passed out. I don't know HOW I'm gonna get through child birth although I'll admit the thought of it doesn't actually bother me at the moment ... me and my other half watched one born every minute the other night and I can't help but think a lot of those women put it on for the cameras :haha: I dont doubt for one second it isn't the worst pain you could go through but even my mum said there's no need to make the noise they do on there lol


----------



## rockstarlove9

lol my mom says the same thing she said you waste energy doing all the screaming and hollering just focus on pushing and it will be over soon


----------



## Babybump2017

Can anyone else NOT stop eating?! Literally I swear there hasn't been more than 10 minutes between each snack or meal today. Less than an hour ago I ate a chicken salad with literally everything on, half a roast chicken, hard boiled eggs, veg AND salad, potatos, quiche! It's almost 8pm and I'm about to dig into a bowl of cornflakes. What's happening?!?!


----------



## Savasanna

haha - I definitely have days like that, and then I have days where I'm not particularly interested in food at all. It's pretty odd. 

I'm interested to see how I'm going to react to childbirth. I'm not a screamer in general.. so I don't think I'll suddenly turn into one. I usually go silent when I'm in pain, actually. Or I curse. ;)


----------



## Babybump2017

I think we've decided on Scarlett for our girl <3
Unless we change our mind, we just need to decide on a middle name. I like Scarlett Grace and Scarlett May. Other half likes Scarlett Rose and Scarlett Alexis. Both Grace and Rose have family ties, but I love the way Scarlett May sounds and looks. Cannot decide :nope:


----------



## Savasanna

Aww - sweet name! Congrats on deciding! 

My initial thought was Scarlett Grace has a really nice flow to it - but they all sound like winners.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I like Scarlett, and any of those middle options would work.

I was more of a moaner than a screamer in labor. I don't think complete silence would have worked for me, but it's just a different kind of energy. I say do whatever you have to do to get the baby out, though, and screw what anyone else thinks.


----------



## gingmg

Scarlet is beautiful!


----------



## Michellebelle

Love the name Scarlett!


----------



## AshNAmber

Scarlett is such a pretty name. 

We gave the name game a rest for now :wacko: 

I can't believe I'm 20wks finally half way!! :happydance:


----------



## Savasanna

Happy 20 weeks! That's such a fun milestone


----------



## ladybrown33

Everyone childbirth experience is different, I didn't scream through the 26 hours of labor. That was up until I found out what the ring of fire really meant. Then I screamed!!! There should be no judgement in the delivery room.

I like Scarlett Grace it sounds nice together


----------



## gingmg

So true lady brown, it is so different for everyone. I was really scared about the ring of fire, but that didn't happen to me, everything was a relief once I started pushing. I'm not going to say that it didn't burn or hurt, but I didn't have the same experience of the ring of fire that others did. For me transition was the hardest.


----------



## rockstarlove9

Have any of you ladies been experiencing pelvic bone pain. Like it almost feels as if the bone is bruised its got me a little worried I have an apt next week but im wondering if I should get this checked out before hand


----------



## Savasanna

I don't even know what you guys are talking about (ring of fire) and honestly - I don't want to know. I'm really in denial about this whole birthing part..


----------



## MrsKChicago

The ring of fire got me even through the fading epidural, but I think I focused more internally. I don't really know.

Savasanna, all I can really say about labor and delivery is that it really really sucks, but it doesn't go on forever and then you have a cute baby ;)


----------



## Impatient27

Rockstar, I go to the chiropractor every week and she's been adjusting my pubic bone - it always feels bruised to me until I get adjusted. It may just be that something is out of whack!


----------



## rockstarlove9

ok thanks for your response I will mention the bruised feeling to my doctor at my upcoming appt. Is this a sign of SPD or something.


----------



## bumbleberry

MrsKChicago said:


> The ring of fire got me even through the fading epidural, but I think I focused more internally. I don't really know.
> 
> Savasanna, all I can really say about labor and delivery is that it really really sucks, but it doesn't go on forever and then you have a cute baby ;)

I think I am one of the lucky ones who had a really positive birthing experience, I loved the whole thing. Sure parts were painful but I had a fantastic midwife and stayed pretty relaxed throughout it which I think helped. I hope this time goes the same way &#129310;&#127995;


----------



## gingmg

Bumbleberry- Me too. Hoping for the same this time too.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm really hoping this one goes better. I'd have been ok if I hadn't labored for so long, I think. I just ran out of energy halfway through. It certainly could have been a lot worse, though!


----------



## ladybrown33

I agree with Mrs. K it was the long labor that got to me, after 16 hours of labor I opted for epidural because I was just too tired to remain focused. I then had 10 more hours before it was time to push. Pushing was a relief in some ways for me. At this point there is no escaping it we must get these babies here safely and that is the most important thing.


----------



## Babybump2017

My mum had a 40 (yes four zero :nope:) hour labour with me .. I am a twin however I didn't think that made much of a difference when it comes to the duration of the ordeal. Then a 32 hour labour with our little brother. All healthy babies. They normally say you take after your mother - lets just hope and pray I don't


----------



## rockstarlove9

I dread the thought and idea of labor. I know I have to go through it just don't want to think about my poor little whoha being ripped apart lol. If they say you go like your mom then my LO will come early and so fast I wont have time for an epidural. Im super excited I found out what im having in 4 days im praying they fly by lol.


----------



## MrsKChicago

My mom talks about childbirth like she went in to the hospital and they pulled out a splinter or something. No big deal, just go on in, push the baby out, done. I wish I'd taken after her! I wouldn't count on having your mother's experience, whether it was good or bad.


----------



## rockstarlove9

Can someone please tell me when the second trimester energy kicks in because I promise it never came to me:dohh:


----------



## peach81

rockstarlove9 said:


> Can someone please tell me when the second trimester energy kicks in because I promise it never came to me:dohh:

Same here... if anything, I'm moving much slower these days.


----------



## rockstarlove9

Hey are any of you ladies having what looks like white ewcm. I'm worried that this might mean I have an incompetent service and my be having earkyvsigns of an ic. I haven't had any cramps and haven't felt pelvic pressure in weeks but I'm just so scared now as someone I know just had a friend lose her baby at 21 weeks do to ic. I'm just looking for clarity and if should go get checked out before my appt on Tuesday


----------



## Tess08

My first labour was ok n went really quickly! From my first pain to giving birth it was 7 hours which is good for a first timer. My mum was in labour with me for 24 hours so I certainly didn't take after her lol. I felt like a super hero during labour. Quite looking forward to it again haha! My friend told me to take raspberry leaf tea capsules from I think it was 34 weeks onwards because apparently they help your contractions be stronger in labour which is turn helps baby come out quicker. I took them but obv I don't know if that actually had anything to do with why my labour was nice and quick. I'll be taking them again this time though just incase they did help.

Rockstar I've had EWCM the entire pregnancy. Sometimes it goes yellow/creamy for a few days and then back to EWCM. I had quite a lot too so I spoke to my midwife about it and she took a swab but said everything looked normal and it's just my hormones x


----------



## gingmg

Red raspberry leaf is a uterine tonic, it helps make the contractions stronger and more effective. I drank the tea daily for the majority of the third trimester and increased how much I drank as I got closer. I didn't have a quick labor, from start to finish it was 30 hours which I think is quite normal, but I only pushed for 21 minutes so I do wonder if it helped with that. Also eating 6 dates a day from 34 weeks onwards is also supposed to help, it has an oxytocin like effect. There is an interesting Australian study that explains it in more detail but basically women who ate the dates for the last 4 weeks were less likely to need to be induced, less likely to need pitocin, less likely to experience post partum hemorrhage, and supposedly it also helps the contractions to be stronger and more effective too. Who knows what helped what, but I will certainly drink the tea and eat the dates again in case they played a role. 

I'm really sorry about your friend Rockstar. How sad and how scary. EWCM is normal, at least for me, so that in an of itself I don't think is a cause for concern. Loosing your plug looks very different, you'll know. I actually lost some of mine at 24 weeks but it grew back and I went on time. If you don't have any cramps or contractions I think you are fine, but watching someone else go through this I can understand your worry. I think it's fine to wait and bring up your concerns at your next appointment. Did you have a leap procedure or another surgery that would put you at risk for an IC? You just had a scan recently right? They would have been able to tell if they thought it wasn't the appropriate length and would have recommended a vaginal scan if they saw something concerning, at least that's what they just told me when I asked about an IC at my scan. I'm really sorry about your friend, just so awful.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's so hard not to worry about the complications we've seen firsthand. Increased CM is normal (so is decreased CM), and so is EWCM. I would only really worry about bleeding, cramping, or strange smells that could indicate an infection.


----------



## Babybump2017

Bless your friend rockstar

I wouldn't worry.. I think most things are normal when pregnant I've found! Especially as the others have said if you're not bleeding etc. Although light cramps is something I've had mostly throughout On and off, seems to be when I reach a new week funnily enough. Nothing as bad as period cramps but noticeable and enough to make me worry.. but I've discovered it is just stretching! Yesterday I had awful pain in my right hip it was horrid and then I had a message pop up on one of my pregnant apps saying 'cramps in your uterus, hips and thighs? This is due to loosening ligaments preparing for labour' - quite freaky that it popped up as I was moaning about it! 

Truthfully ladies (say neither if you wish it's fine!) but which out of Lila/Lyla and Scarlett do you prefer? Middle name for both would either be May or Grace!
Lila Grace 
Lila May
Scarlett Grace
Scarlett May

WE ARE HAVING SUCH A HARD TIME WITH NAMES! We know we have to compromise and that we both have to like it, we are equally her parents bla bla blah but the naming chat ends in a mini argument half the time :haha: i am leaning more towards Lila but he hates it, and favours Scarlett.. which I also love so it's ok- I honestly cried the other night because I want him to agree to Lila :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have a slight preference for Lila but they're both great names. I think there will always be compromise in naming, but I wouldn't want a name that my DH really hated. I'm having the same issue with DH flat out vetoing my favorite middle name :(


----------



## Babybump2017

He keeps saying he doesn't hate the name Lila but he thinks the spelling is stupid so we've been over Lila, Lyla, Lilah... and I think if anything he prefers lilah as it's the end of Delilah and there's no mistaking it for 'lee-la' which is what he thinks Lila looks like. Men :haha: I quite like Ava Grace mind, but not sure if enough to use. What are your options? I really haven't found anything so hard as naming your own baby!


----------



## Savasanna

They're both great names - my personal preference would probably be Scarlett Grace, as I just think it had a fabulous flow to it. Lila May sounds a bit southern to me (coming from someone who lives in Maine. Haha) which may or may not be what you're going for. 

I also sort of see what you're DH is saying re: the spelling. I could see that being misspelled / mispronounced throughout their childhood. However, that's not a huge issue as it's a two second correction and then every moves on. 

That said - ohhhh Delilah. That's a pretty name! I might throw that one out to my wife and see what she says! Also, everyone we're polling re the Margot / Willow names seem to prefer Willow. I might be in the minority with preferring Margot!


----------



## Babybump2017

I have to admit I do prefer willow - then again I've always liked it :) 
It's a foregone conclusion that our girl will either be Scarlett, Lila or Layla/Laila. My favourite being Lila as I said but OH said he likes Layla if anything out the 2! I like all 3 so I'm done on this subject :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

I like Lila may, flows really well!


----------



## Babybump2017

I do aswell <3

I'm finding that her kicks are sooooo low down today! Almost in my fufu :haha:
Normally they're quite strong around my belly button area but today they're lighter and so low - worrying again :nope:


----------



## rockstarlove9

gingmg said:


> Red raspberry leaf is a uterine tonic, it helps make the contractions stronger and more effective. I drank the tea daily for the majority of the third trimester and increased how much I drank as I got closer. I didn't have a quick labor, from start to finish it was 30 hours which I think is quite normal, but I only pushed for 21 minutes so I do wonder if it helped with that. Also eating 6 dates a day from 34 weeks onwards is also supposed to help, it has an oxytocin like effect. There is an interesting Australian study that explains it in more detail but basically women who ate the dates for the last 4 weeks were less likely to need to be induced, less likely to need pitocin, less likely to experience post partum hemorrhage, and supposedly it also helps the contractions to be stronger and more effective too. Who knows what helped what, but I will certainly drink the tea and eat the dates again in case they played a role.
> 
> I'm really sorry about your friend Rockstar. How sad and how scary. EWCM is normal, at least for me, so that in an of itself I don't think is a cause for concern. Loosing your plug looks very different, you'll know. I actually lost some of mine at 24 weeks but it grew back and I went on time. If you don't have any cramps or contractions I think you are fine, but watching someone else go through this I can understand your worry. I think it's fine to wait and bring up your concerns at your next appointment. Did you have a leap procedure or another surgery that would put you at risk for an IC? You just had a scan recently right? They would have been able to tell if they thought it wasn't the appropriate length and would have recommended a vaginal scan if they saw something concerning, at least that's what they just told me when I asked about an IC at my scan. I'm really sorry about your friend, just so awful.

Hi thank you, and no the only thing Ive ever had done was a colposcopy and that was ten years ago. I haven't had a scan in almost 3 months 11weeks to be exact so its been a while which isn't helping my nerves. I had a scan at 11 weeks and I didn't have the NT thng done so im not sure if they checked my cervix theres no mention of it on the ultrasound report just says viable pregnancy.


----------



## Savasanna

I've just been prescribed monthly growth scan to check in on the babes because of my fibroids. Next scan is Friday the 19th and then I'll have repeats every 4 weeks. I have to say, I'm kind of looking forward to all of them!


----------



## bumbleberry

gingmg said:


> Red raspberry leaf is a uterine tonic, it helps make the contractions stronger and more effective. I drank the tea daily for the majority of the third trimester and increased how much I drank as I got closer. I didn't have a quick labor, from start to finish it was 30 hours which I think is quite normal, but I only pushed for 21 minutes so I do wonder if it helped with that. Also eating 6 dates a day from 34 weeks onwards is also supposed to help, it has an oxytocin like effect. There is an interesting Australian study that explains it in more detail but basically women who ate the dates for the last 4 weeks were less likely to need to be induced, less likely to need pitocin, less likely to experience post partum hemorrhage, and supposedly it also helps the contractions to be stronger and more effective too. Who knows what helped what, but I will certainly drink the tea and eat the dates again in case they played a role.....

That's interesting about the dates, I'm going to try that this time as I was induced last time plus I love dates!! 

Has anyone else started getting heartburn? I had it really bad last time and it's just started in the past week, any good remedies anyone can suggest? I've started with smaller portions, drinking milk, indigestion tablets etc


----------



## Michellebelle

rockstarlove9 said:


> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> Red raspberry leaf is a uterine tonic, it helps make the contractions stronger and more effective. I drank the tea daily for the majority of the third trimester and increased how much I drank as I got closer. I didn't have a quick labor, from start to finish it was 30 hours which I think is quite normal, but I only pushed for 21 minutes so I do wonder if it helped with that. Also eating 6 dates a day from 34 weeks onwards is also supposed to help, it has an oxytocin like effect. There is an interesting Australian study that explains it in more detail but basically women who ate the dates for the last 4 weeks were less likely to need to be induced, less likely to need pitocin, less likely to experience post partum hemorrhage, and supposedly it also helps the contractions to be stronger and more effective too. Who knows what helped what, but I will certainly drink the tea and eat the dates again in case they played a role.
> 
> I'm really sorry about your friend Rockstar. How sad and how scary. EWCM is normal, at least for me, so that in an of itself I don't think is a cause for concern. Loosing your plug looks very different, you'll know. I actually lost some of mine at 24 weeks but it grew back and I went on time. If you don't have any cramps or contractions I think you are fine, but watching someone else go through this I can understand your worry. I think it's fine to wait and bring up your concerns at your next appointment. Did you have a leap procedure or another surgery that would put you at risk for an IC? You just had a scan recently right? They would have been able to tell if they thought it wasn't the appropriate length and would have recommended a vaginal scan if they saw something concerning, at least that's what they just told me when I asked about an IC at my scan. I'm really sorry about your friend, just so awful.
> 
> Hi thank you, and no the only thing Ive ever had done was a colposcopy and that was ten years ago. I haven't had a scan in almost 3 months 11weeks to be exact so its been a while which isn't helping my nerves. I had a scan at 11 weeks and I didn't have the NT thng done so im not sure if they checked my cervix theres no mention of it on the ultrasound report just says viable pregnancy.Click to expand...

I've had a leep and two D&Cs, so I have cervical checks. They didn't do one at my 12 week scan, because it was so early. I did have one at my 18 week anatomy scan though, and I think I'll have another at my scan next week. They will do a vaginal ultrasound for them so that they can get an accurate look at the cervix, measure length, and then see if it opens at all, when they push down on you belly. 

Good luck! I hope everything goes okay for you. It's so common to be worried in pregnancy, I worry about something every day it seems. :( :flower:


----------



## Tess08

bumbleberry said:


> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> Red raspberry leaf is a uterine tonic, it helps make the contractions stronger and more effective. I drank the tea daily for the majority of the third trimester and increased how much I drank as I got closer. I didn't have a quick labor, from start to finish it was 30 hours which I think is quite normal, but I only pushed for 21 minutes so I do wonder if it helped with that. Also eating 6 dates a day from 34 weeks onwards is also supposed to help, it has an oxytocin like effect. There is an interesting Australian study that explains it in more detail but basically women who ate the dates for the last 4 weeks were less likely to need to be induced, less likely to need pitocin, less likely to experience post partum hemorrhage, and supposedly it also helps the contractions to be stronger and more effective too. Who knows what helped what, but I will certainly drink the tea and eat the dates again in case they played a role.....
> 
> That's interesting about the dates, I'm going to try that this time as I was induced last time plus I love dates!!
> 
> Has anyone else started getting heartburn? I had it really bad last time and it's just started in the past week, any good remedies anyone can suggest? I've started with smaller portions, drinking milk, indigestion tablets etcClick to expand...

Funny you should mention it because I was actually woke up by it in the middle of the night last night for the first time. I never had it at all with my daughter despite her having hundreds of hair! I just drank some milk and took some gaviscon which helped within about 10 mins. I don't have any other advice unfortunately as it's not something I've suffered from before x


----------



## bumbleberry

Tess08 said:


> bumbleberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> Red raspberry leaf is a uterine tonic, it helps make the contractions stronger and more effective. I drank the tea daily for the majority of the third trimester and increased how much I drank as I got closer. I didn't have a quick labor, from start to finish it was 30 hours which I think is quite normal, but I only pushed for 21 minutes so I do wonder if it helped with that. Also eating 6 dates a day from 34 weeks onwards is also supposed to help, it has an oxytocin like effect. There is an interesting Australian study that explains it in more detail but basically women who ate the dates for the last 4 weeks were less likely to need to be induced, less likely to need pitocin, less likely to experience post partum hemorrhage, and supposedly it also helps the contractions to be stronger and more effective too. Who knows what helped what, but I will certainly drink the tea and eat the dates again in case they played a role.....
> 
> That's interesting about the dates, I'm going to try that this time as I was induced last time plus I love dates!!
> 
> Has anyone else started getting heartburn? I had it really bad last time and it's just started in the past week, any good remedies anyone can suggest? I've started with smaller portions, drinking milk, indigestion tablets etcClick to expand...
> 
> Funny you should mention it because I was actually woke up by it in the middle of the night last night for the first time. I never had it at all with my daughter despite her having hundreds of hair! I just drank some milk and took some gaviscon which helped within about 10 mins. I don't have any other advice unfortunately as it's not something I've suffered from before xClick to expand...

I had it sooo bad with my daughter, I eventually had to sleep sitting up as I would be vomiting during the night if I lay down, nothing worked &#128533; Hoping this time will be different!!


----------



## Savasanna

Ughhhhhh hormones. I am an angry pregnant elf today. Everything everyone says is completely grating on my last nerve!


----------



## gingmg

Savasanna- sorry for the angry day! Hormones are tough, I'm ready to break out crying today. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## rockstarlove9

22 weeks scan today and hopefully we find out gender and see my happy healthy baby. I don't know why but Im so nervous for this apt today. iM sure everything is ok as after lots of prompting, fruit juice and sugary foods baby is finally moving around but im still a bundle of nerves cant wait to get this over with...


----------



## Tess08

rockstarlove9 said:


> 22 weeks scan today and hopefully we find out gender and see my happy healthy baby. I don't know why but Im so nervous for this apt today. iM sure everything is ok as after lots of prompting, fruit juice and sugary foods baby is finally moving around but im still a bundle of nerves cant wait to get this over with...

Good luck!! I get nervous everyone I go to the midwife or have a scan. I think it's only natural. Try and enjoy it as best you can love :) x


----------



## LeeLouClare

Hello ladies haven't been on here but my due date changed it's the 18th September and I'm having a little girl :pink: !!


----------



## rockstarlove9

so im officially team pink


----------



## gingmg

Congrats rockstar and leelou!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Lots of girls in this group! Congratulations on finding out :)


----------



## Impatient27

Anyone having drastic changes in fetal movement day to day? One day, I'll feel baby move like crazy, strong movements every hour or so and a particularly active period in the morning and at night. Then the next day, I won't feel anything for hours, and when baby does move, it's really weak... I'm only 20 weeks so I know it's probably normal. I'm just trying to figure out what baby's doing in there!


----------



## MrsKChicago

My girl has calm days and wild days. I think at this point we're still feeling flips vs kicks, and baby may just not feel like flipping much. Your activity makes a difference, too, because it rocks them to sleep when you're active. Even later on, there will be some variation, but you'll want to start really paying attention around 28 weeks. https://americanpregnancy.org/while-pregnant/kick-counts/


----------



## Savasanna

Impatient27 said:


> Anyone having drastic changes in fetal movement day to day? One day, I'll feel baby move like crazy, strong movements every hour or so and a particularly active period in the morning and at night. Then the next day, I won't feel anything for hours, and when baby does move, it's really weak... I'm only 20 weeks so I know it's probably normal. I'm just trying to figure out what baby's doing in there!

YES! This has been exactly my experience. I'm getting closer to the point where I'm able to feel her more consistently throughout the day, but even still I'll have long periods where I feel nothing, especially if I'm very active that day (I'm assuming I put her to sleep those days). 

No worries - I'm sure your little bean is snug as a bug in there. :)


----------



## rockstarlove9

Impatient27 said:


> Anyone having drastic changes in fetal movement day to day? One day, I'll feel baby move like crazy, strong movements every hour or so and a particularly active period in the morning and at night. Then the next day, I won't feel anything for hours, and when baby does move, it's really weak... I'm only 20 weeks so I know it's probably normal. I'm just trying to figure out what baby's doing in there!

yeAH mY BABY's movements are different from one day to the next. My doctor says as long as they pick up by 22 weeks then everything is ok


----------



## rockstarlove9

My little princess.. CeNya
 



Attached Files:







clw.jpg
File size: 90.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Babybump2017

Sava I was about to post the exact same thing! One day she will kick non stop around my belly button area to the point I can feel it if I place my hand there and so can my OH, and even see my stomach jolt. The days that I barely notice anything it seems that she has her legs down low and when I do feel her it's almost as if she's punching or kicking my down below... but even then it's so light I can't really feel her compared to majority of the time! It's so strange


----------



## AshNAmber

Im just getting to where I feel something from time to time. He startles me lol. My dr told me I have an anterior placenta so I've read that it may be harder for me to feel him &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## Tess08

AshNAmber said:


> Im just getting to where I feel something from time to time. He startles me lol. My dr told me I have an anterior placenta so I've read that it may be harder for me to feel him &#65533;&#65533;

Yeh ash I had an anterior placenta with my first n didn't feel a thing until I was 24 weeks! X


----------



## ladybrown33

I'm feeling a lot of movement but it's always at different times. This is nothing like the first pregnancy. That time I could pretty much predict when he would be active, but this kid is all over the place.


----------



## Tess08

Is anyone else finding their babies movements really uncomfortable? Most of the kicks I feel are actually quite painful and when he rolls over I feel like I'm going to be sick lol. I'm wondering if he's pressed up against something that's making it so uncomfortable for me :/ like I honestly dread night time because he's moves so much and I know I'm in for an hour or so of moving my sitting or lying position to try and make the movements less uncomfortable x


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tess I could've written that myself. I have a posterior placenta this time so my belly is taking all baby's punches/kicks/movements... and it leaves me sore at the end of the day! Especially as this little guy is an active lil bub and he measured in the 80th percentile at my anatomy scan, so not a small baby by any means. Night time is the worst. He LOVES to keep momma up! Lol

I had an anterior placenta last time so I was one of those ladies whose baby's movements varied day to day and had me worried so I guess I'm making up for it this time.


----------



## Tess08

lilmisscaviar said:


> Tess I could've written that myself. I have a posterior placenta this time so my belly is taking all baby's punches/kicks/movements... and it leaves me sore at the end of the day! Especially as this little guy is an active lil bub and he measured in the 80th percentile at my anatomy scan, so not a small baby by any means. Night time is the worst. He LOVES to keep momma up! Lol
> 
> I had an anterior placenta last time so I was one of those ladies whose baby's movements varied day to day and had me worried so I guess I'm making up for it this time.

Good to know I'm not the only one! I was the same with an anterior placenta last time so the movements I felt were so different to this time. I feel like he just never stops moving! Dreading him being born incase he is one of those babies who never sleeps haha x


----------



## peach81

Good morning ladies... your resident lurker here checking in to let you all know that we're having a boy. :)


----------



## rockstarlove9

congrats on your baby boy...


----------



## Babybump2017

Congrats peach :blue:

Is anyone else in a major dark patch at the moment? Like I am paranoid about every little thing - family members dying, OH cheating (this is someone who has never given me reason to think this, leaves his phone unlocked and asks me to look at his texts when his phone goes off!) paranoid of being alone with my baby, just in a major rut today! The house is an absolute tip at the moment as it's being decorated top to bottom so literally just looks like a concrete shell and where it's being painted all radiators have had to come off so it's absolutely freezing in here and miserable, dark and a mess! I know when it's done that will fix almost all these stupid issues. Ugh :( hormones. I sat at my desk today and absolutely sobbed to the point I couldn't breathe. Luckily my work bunch are like family and are straight there. Bad patch I guess


----------



## rockstarlove9

So is anyone elses partner just realizing your pregnant. I know it sounds funny dh has known about our little girl since I was 9 weeks along but he said to me yesterday its so weird now that your really pregnant and now im starting to wonder if hes gonna start being weird now. Like he says its weird when we bd because I actually look pregnant it scaring me honestly. Like this is the biggest ive ever been in my life and im only going to get bigger im just worried he wont be able to perform for lack of better words as I get bigger like he wont be attracted to me its starting to worry me a lot actually


----------



## Tess08

Congrats again peach :) 

Oh bump that sounds awful :( I don't know what to say tbh except you know we are all here too if you need a little rant to try and get your fears out in the open as I find that always helps. You are prob having a little hormone surge at the moment or something which won't be helping. Hopefully you feel better soon. 

Rockstar unfortunately I can't help you there either because DH hasn't come near me since we found out! At 6 weeks should I add so it's been a looooooong time since we BD'd. Infact the last time we did was the night I fell pregnant! He was the same with our DD. He finds it weird being intimate with me knowing our baby is in between us. It really got to me when I was preg the first time but things went back to normal straight away after I had her and I expected him to be like that again this time so it's not bothered me as much. He's just lucky I feel rubbish and tired most of the time so BDing is the last thing on my mind anyway lol x


----------



## peach81

Tess08 said:


> Congrats again peach :)

Thanks!



> Rockstar unfortunately I can't help you there either because DH hasn't come near me since we found out! At 6 weeks should I add so it's been a looooooong time since we BD'd. Infact the last time we did was the night I fell pregnant! He was the same with our DD. He finds it weird being intimate with me knowing our baby is in between us. It really got to me when I was preg the first time but things went back to normal straight away after I had her and I expected him to be like that again this time so it's not bothered me as much. He's just lucky I feel rubbish and tired most of the time so BDing is the last thing on my mind anyway lol x

I'm kind of in the same boat; neither of us have been interested since we conceived. I'm uncomfortable with my body and I do feel weird about being intimate with a baby inside me... even though I understand that my little guy would be totally unaware of what's going on. My BF is just always tired from work anyway, and he shows his affection in other ways.


----------



## ladybrown33

congrats peach baby boys are tons of fun!!

I still have no patience and if I have to repeat myself that makes things ten times worse. Waiting to be back to my normal self, this is so annoying.


----------



## rockstarlove9

Tess08 said:


> Congrats again peach :)
> 
> Oh bump that sounds awful :( I don't know what to say tbh except you know we are all here too if you need a little rant to try and get your fears out in the open as I find that always helps. You are prob having a little hormone surge at the moment or something which won't be helping. Hopefully you feel better soon.
> 
> Rockstar unfortunately I can't help you there either because DH hasn't come near me since we found out! At 6 weeks should I add so it's been a looooooong time since we BD'd. Infact the last time we did was the night I fell pregnant! He was the same with our DD. He finds it weird being intimate with me knowing our baby is in between us. It really got to me when I was preg the first time but things went back to normal straight away after I had her and I expected him to be like that again this time so it's not bothered me as much. He's just lucky I feel rubbish and tired most of the time so BDing is the last thing on my mind anyway lol x

Wow that's crazy so you guys don't bd the whole pregnancy? I don't know it's weird when I first found out and the new boobs came in I wanted to all the time and we did it all the time but as I get bigger it seems like we do it less an less and then he out and out told me the other night that it was kind of weird to do it now that Im getting bigger. I mean I expected some kind of change as my body changed just because certain positions and things couldn't happen but considering this isn't my husbands first child and he openly brags that he popped his sons bag of water bding I just didn't think he would be so strange about it its disheartening really I mean. Im already self conscience about my body because I feel weird looking. Im only feeling out in my boobs and stomach area so my legs look like little chicken sticks and I feel funny about it having him be weirded out by my body only makes me more self conscience...


----------



## rockstarlove9

peach81 said:


> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats again peach :)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstar unfortunately I can't help you there either because DH hasn't come near me since we found out! At 6 weeks should I add so it's been a looooooong time since we BD'd. Infact the last time we did was the night I fell pregnant! He was the same with our DD. He finds it weird being intimate with me knowing our baby is in between us. It really got to me when I was preg the first time but things went back to normal straight away after I had her and I expected him to be like that again this time so it's not bothered me as much. He's just lucky I feel rubbish and tired most of the time so BDing is the last thing on my mind anyway lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm kind of in the same boat; neither of us have been interested since we conceived. I'm uncomfortable with my body and I do feel weird about being intimate with a baby inside me... even though I understand that my little guy would be totally unaware of what's going on. My BF is just always tired from work anyway, and he shows his affection in other ways.Click to expand...

Im starting to think im weird because even with all the tiredness and feeling awkward about my body I find myself constantly wanting to bd. Like I can only think of maybe three weeks out of this whole pregnancy that I wasn't in the mood lol.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Bump, I hope things get better for you soon. The hormones can really do a number on you! Pre and postpartum anxiety are very real, though, so please talk to your doctor if it sticks around. Don't suffer when there's help available.

I think it's pretty common for men to be uncomfortable having sex during pregnancy. DH isn't really into it, but I have so much hip pain and discomfort and Teddy doesn't always sleep through anyway, so there's not much going on here even if he's interested. I occasionally have a hormone surge or something that puts me in the mood, but overall my sex drive isn't very strong when I'm pregnant. I think if you're really struggling with your body image you should talk to him. Maybe he can find other ways to reassure you.


----------



## GlowMama

Babybump2017 said:


> Congrats peach :blue:
> 
> Is anyone else in a major dark patch at the moment? Like I am paranoid about every little thing - family members dying, OH cheating (this is someone who has never given me reason to think this, leaves his phone unlocked and asks me to look at his texts when his phone goes off!) paranoid of being alone with my baby, just in a major rut today! The house is an absolute tip at the moment as it's being decorated top to bottom so literally just looks like a concrete shell and where it's being painted all radiators have had to come off so it's absolutely freezing in here and miserable, dark and a mess! I know when it's done that will fix almost all these stupid issues. Ugh :( hormones. I sat at my desk today and absolutely sobbed to the point I couldn't breathe. Luckily my work bunch are like family and are straight there. Bad patch I guess

Just wanted to send a quick note to let you know this is totally normal to feel extra overwhelmed - especially since you have so much else going on in your life! Pregnancy hormones can be pretty intense and will amplify your emotions big-time! Hang in there. Keep focusing on the positive things, think about what you are grateful for (even if you have to search for it!!), and hopefully you can turn this around in time. I also have had some ups and downs like yours this pregnancy - what helped for me was consciously thinking positive/happy thoughts, making sure I was drinking enough water, eating enough protein in the morning, taking my omega 3's and vitamin D, letting myself nap or go to bed early without feeling guilty, and just not beating myself up for feeling down/overwhelmed/tired. That's what worked for me at least, so thought I would share!! Everyone is different, so listen to your own intuition - is there any needs you have been ignoring? I found I was doing that too - not listening to what my body actually needed and just pushing through.


----------



## Babybump2017

Thanks so much for your kind words! I've had a much better day today. I think it was just a major down day yesterday, bickering with the other half which didn't help, weather was grey and horrible it was all just getting on top of me.

I do agree that focusing on happy thoughts and what I'm grateful for definitely helps. I've been doing so much to help this pregnancy and that's what I keep telling myself, that I'm doing all that's physically possible for my baby! The pregnacare plus vitamins, drinking pretty much just water and milk, eating a LOT of fruit and veg daily, not even standing anywhere near anybody that smokes let alone in their presence. As much as I'm stressing the last couple of days and I know that it isn't good to do so whilst pregnant, reminding myself of all the good things is reassuring me that I'm really trying - as we all do for our babies

Distant family but, my cousin is pregnant and so is her step sister. one is 37 weeks and one is 35. Neither drive so their mum takes them to the doctor for their midwife appointment fortnightly.. my cousins step sister hasn't quit smoking during pregnancy and has been told today that her baby hasn't grown in 2 weeks! She's measuring that she's got 6 weeks left not 3. Scan confirms that babies growth has slowed right down since last check, and they reminded her that one of the affects of smoking when pregnant is low birth weight. She's now kicking herself and quitting (with 3 weeks left?) my cousin then had hers done straight after and midwife plotted her growth on the chart and she's smack bang where she should be. I feel bad for her but you on the other hand you couldn't pay me to smoke whilst pregnant with this precious gift that needs all she can from me to grow healthy!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad you're doing better today.

I hope&#8203; everything is ok with your cousin's baby! I've heard of doctors telling women that it would be a bigger stress on their body and more dangerous to the baby to quit than to keep smoking, but the only woman I know personally who was given that advice had a heart condition and was a light smoker. Thankfully her daughter is fine. It must be difficult to have such a strong addiction and have to quit so suddenly.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats Peach! :blue:

I don't feel comfortable BDing with DH anymore. Not so much pain from actually BDing itself, although I agree with you ladies that certain positions are better than others, but it is more that I'm not comfortable with my body image. He says it doesn't bother him that I'm getting bigger... I think he is just trying to be nice.

Babybump I do feel that way, more days than I care to admit. I'm always moody around DH. I joke that I don't handle testosterone very well :oops: The other day I had a sudden urge to move. Just up and sell our house and move. Nothing seemed "perfect" even though we've been here for the last 5 years. I've suddenly become paranoid with our neighbors, who mostly keep to themselves, and keep thinking that they're going to come over to steal something from us while we're away so I haven't been leaving the house much. When we were on our babymoon last week, I was paranoid that we were going to get in a car accident. Now I'm paranoid about birth. I'm typically an adventures person (my DH refers to me as "spunky") and this is not like me at all. I can't wait until the baby is here so I can relax a bit. Does it seem like the second trimester is taking FOREVER?


----------



## ladybrown33

Yes lilmisscaviar the time seems to be dragging away, and there is nothing we can do about it.


----------



## rockstarlove9

Hey ladies how do you tell the difference between baby hiccups and kicks? Im asking because at my ultrasound my baby girl was head down but ive been noticing what I thought were kicks down by my pelvic bone and I mean I know that the babies turn and flip around a lot but now im wondering if the little thumps I feel are actually hiccups because they aren't as strong as the kicks I feel up by belly button...


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Is anyone feeling hiccups yet? I've been feeling them for about 2 weeks and now they're daily, multiple times a day.


----------



## rockstarlove9

lilmisscaviar said:


> Is anyone feeling hiccups yet? I've been feeling them for about 2 weeks and now they're daily, multiple times a day.

What do they feel like to you im having trouble telling whether what im feeling is hiccups or small punches because they don't feel strong enough to be kicks or idk maybe theyre just weak kicks...


----------



## Tess08

rockstarlove9 said:


> lilmisscaviar said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone feeling hiccups yet? I've been feeling them for about 2 weeks and now they're daily, multiple times a day.
> 
> What do they feel like to you im having trouble telling whether what im feeling is hiccups or small punches because they don't feel strong enough to be kicks or idk maybe theyre just weak kicks...Click to expand...

I haven't felt hiccups with this one yet but with my little girl I used to feel hiccups every night when I lay down in bed. It was a much more constant popping feeling so I would feel a little pop every 5/10 seconds and it would go on for a few minutes and then stop x


----------



## rockstarlove9

Tess08 said:


> rockstarlove9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilmisscaviar said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone feeling hiccups yet? I've been feeling them for about 2 weeks and now they're daily, multiple times a day.
> 
> What do they feel like to you im having trouble telling whether what im feeling is hiccups or small punches because they don't feel strong enough to be kicks or idk maybe theyre just weak kicks...Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't felt hiccups with this one yet but with my little girl I used to feel hiccups every night when I lay down in bed. It was a much more constant popping feeling so I would feel a little pop every 5/10 seconds and it would go on for a few minutes and then stop xClick to expand...

ok that's kind of what the thumps I feel near my pelvis feel like it'll ill feel the popping feeling like bubbles bursting for a few minutes then they stop so I guess theyre hiccups


----------



## Babybump2017

My cousins baby is okay it seems, thanks :) however they're starting her off now at 37 weeks rather than keeping him in there! 

I have been getting those little kicks right down low, and I agree mine aren't half as strong as the ones I feel up by my belly button either. Sometimes the movement down below is so far down it almost feels like she's kicking into my vagina and bum :haha: I often wonder if it's little hands rather than the force of a whole foot with the power of their leg supporting that foot :haha:

I think second tri personally is flying for me so far, I'm almost 25 weeks it seems crazy to think another 5 and a bit weeks I'll be 30 weeks


----------



## lilmisscaviar

rockstarlove9 said:


> lilmisscaviar said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone feeling hiccups yet? I've been feeling them for about 2 weeks and now they're daily, multiple times a day.
> 
> What do they feel like to you im having trouble telling whether what im feeling is hiccups or small punches because they don't feel strong enough to be kicks or idk maybe theyre just weak kicks...Click to expand...

Yeah like Tess said they feel like popping or small kicks. The main difference between hiccups and kicks though is that it is continuous and usually in the same spot. Sometimes it only happens for a few minutes, sometimes it can happen for longer. I had it go on for about 10 minutes in one of my previous pregnancies lol.


----------



## Tess08

Oh jeez guys I seriously can't wait until this pregnancy is over! After my little stint in hospital 4 weeks ago for bleeding I have been bleeding on and off atleast twice a week. I have gone back my midwife who says they still don't know what's causing it but everything looks as it should. Even though they are saying this to me I obviously still freak out everytime I go to the toilet and I'm bleeding yet again!! It must be coming from somewhere?! I don't understand why they can't figure out where from! And since it's happened quite a few times now and baby seems fine I feel like they are just fobbing me off. I really just can't wait until my baby is here safe and sound because I feel like I'm in for a bumpy ride along the way... 

Hope everyone else is well! X


----------



## MrsKChicago

That must be so scary! I know some women just have a really sensitive cervix during pregnancy - look at it funny and it bleeds. But you'd think the midwife would be able to identify something like that.


----------



## Babybump2017

Bless you tess they shouldn't keep palming you off without trying hard to give you answers. I can imagine that being a complete nightmare to see every time, I really feel for you. :nope: thank goodness baby is fine that's the main thing 

For anyone who read the comments about my cousin, she had him early hours Sunday morning :) weighed in at 5lb 5.. so I guess they were right and he is quite small for someone who was nearly 38 weeks but healthy that's the main thing. I'm meeting him tomorrow and I cannot wait


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad he's ok!


----------



## Tess08

Yeh it really is scary. I know they keep saying everything looks fine with baby but everytime it happens I'm like oh my god, maybe if this is something different and now the baby isn't okay?! I know it sounds silly but increased hormones makes me crazy paranoid lol. Luckily I'm feeling movement now so when I see blood I just go lie on the couch and poke my tummy till he starts going crazy which definitely makes me calm down. 

Congrats on the new baby in the family bump &#128522; Glad to hear he's doing well x


----------



## AshNAmber

Hello lovely ladies!! I sat here and had to catch up on all that has been going on with yall. Man let me say I would have been in every conversation. :haha: Me and BF barely bd since we found I am preggy. I can't say how many times I've cried to him telling him I feel like he doesn't find me attractive anymore. He has to reassure me that he does and he does give me affection and show me he loves me and our little one constantly. I however hate my body now as I'm getting bigger but still want him to want me :wacko: :doh: 

Tess That doesn't sound silly at all. I would be freaking out no matter how many times they would tell me everything is ok. We all have it drilled in our head blood means bad so of course anytime you see that it's going to scare you and make you worry. i just wish they would figure out what is making it happen so they could maybe stop it. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers that everything continues to be ok for you and LO.

I still only feel little man every so often it's nerve wrecking but I just keep trying to tell myself everything is ok. We go for another US tomorrow so they can finish his anatomy scan. I'm nerves and excited of course.


----------



## Savasanna

Bump - Congrats on the new family member! My sister just had her baby this morning as well, only hers was 9lbs 6oz! yikes! Makes me fear for my future a bit, haha. Sadly, I won't be able to meet him until July 4th weekend, so I'll be living vicariously through photos until then. :) 

Tess - that does not sound ridiculous or hormonal at ALL. Even if someone tells you a bleed is "safe", it's still nerve wracking. I would be feeling exactly the same! The bonus here is that, at this point we're all starting to hit that magical viability point so with every week that passes your baby is safer and safer. Pretty awesome. 

AFM - I've been feeling kicks down low and pressure up high, almost behind my rib cage. I had a growth check on Friday and the baby's head was up high so I'm assuming the pressure is her head tucking behind the rib cage. Sounds like a great place to rest, no? Anyone know when they're supposed to start facing down? It will be so strange to feel kicks up high as they've really only been low so far. 

Still waiting for that magical time when the kicks are more consistent / stronger so my wife can feel them, though. I really thought it would've happened by now!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Savasanna - I'm pretty sure babies can flip up until birth so even if they go head down now, it doesn't mean that they'll stay that way. At least that's what my midwife told me and why they check positioning in the third trimester. My baby was head down at my anatomy scan but I know that he doesn't stay that way because I'll feel kicks down low (even felt him scrape my cervix a couple times) and then I'll feel kicks up near the bottom of my ribs.

AFM - SPD has kicked in already and I'm really suffering for it. It feels like such an effort to get anything done :(


----------



## Babybump2017

At my midwife appointment yesterday she could feel my babe was head down - she could feel her little feet high up which explains all the strong kicks I've been feeling. Occasionally she turns and I feel the kicks right down low but not often. I'm 25 weeks today. Her movement has been so consistent and strong the last fortnight or so, that last night she went quiet for a couple of hours and the same all throughout the night and early morning so naturally I panicked but normally when I poke my stomach she responds with a giant kick - nothing. I freaked right out but the minute I had a glass of milk she was bouncing around here there and everywhere. It's hard to tell yourself that they have quieter periods especially when you've got a very active one in the first place! Constant worry isn't it!


----------



## Savasanna

Mine is like the opposite - I poke my belly and it quiets her down. Hell, I put my hand on my stomach and she stops kicking! You have to be like a ninja to catch her kicks from the outside!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've been having those random slow periods, too. It always freaks me out even though I had it with my son too and I know it's normal. I think baby sis spent the weekend facing backwards and it muffled everything, but she's back to her usual self now. I'm starting to feel hard areas on my bump when she's in certain positions, too. Overall I'm really enjoying the consistent movement stage.

I'm&#8203; doing physical therapy for my hips and it's really made an amazing difference. She thinks next week will be my last appointment unless something changes. I wish I'd followed up on the hip pain last time instead of just suffering though it.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm&#8203; doing physical therapy for my hips and it's really made an amazing difference. She thinks next week will be my last appointment unless something changes. I wish I'd followed up on the hip pain last time instead of just suffering though it.

What kind of exercises are you doing for it, if you don't mind my asking? I won't be able to bring it up until my next appointment in 2 weeks and I can't find anything useful online.


----------



## MrsKChicago

My hips are popping out of alignment basically any time I try to do anything other than lounge around on the couch. So she taught me a quick routine to realign them (hard to describe but it's just a few quick counter pressure things, not real exercise), and then in the office she has me doing some core strengthening exercises - squats, cat/cow yoga poses, etc. And she recommended a sacroiliac support belt, which has made a massive difference in keeping my hips where they belong. I'm not going to be running any marathons, but I can at least take Teddy to the zoo or walk to the grocery store without problems now. There are a lot of different possible hip problems in pregnancy and it's easier to screw them up than fix them, though, so I'd really suggest waiting it out until you can talk to your doctor, or maybe calling for a referral if it's really bad. My midwife didn't do any actual examination of my hips when I asked, just asked a few basic questions and sent me to the PT.


----------



## ladybrown33

Mrs. K I have been having pain in my left hip. I won't be getting physical therapy but I need to be fitted for some sort of support belt in the Ortho techs office. 

This kid is moving all the time especially when I'm sleeping. She is so active that when she slows down then I worry but it never lasts long this kid will be very active.


----------



## Savasanna

Is anyone having Braxton Hicks? I'm having.. something, but I don't know what it is. I think maybe it's BH? But having never experienced them before it's hard to say. 

Super uncomfortable, though.


----------



## Babybump2017

Haha every time I drive home for work in the car each day she kicks the hell out of me! It must be the music that wakes her maybe she's gonna be a dancer like her mumma was :haha: even if I feel a tiny movement where it feels like she's gonna roll or kick then I'll place my hand there and press a little and ALWAYS feel a foot or some sort of limb! At first it freaked me out to feel something so hard but now I love catching her movements. 

I've been having braxton hicks... I always thought they'd be painful considering the word braxton hicks 'CONTRACTIONS', but they're not at all are they. So strange. My stomach just goes as hard as a rock and very prominent and pointy for 20-30 seconds then back to normal again. Last night it happened 4 times in roughly 5 mins, nothing since. Just a little uncomfortable but no pain. 

We have FINALLY agreed on a name for our girl and even ordered personalised blankets and her letters for her nursery wall... so no going back now! 
Layla Alexis-Rose <3 I love it. 

I can't believe I'm already at the point where I now start seeing the midwife every 3 weeks. It's crazy! I have my glucose test in a week.. not too excited for that :nope:


----------



## Savasanna

My glucose test is next week as well. I remember that every time I have a food that would be on the no-no list if I do have GD.

See.. I can't tell if that's what I'm experiencing or not. Mine feel like.. it's like the beginning of the cramp, where it just gets tight. I guess my stomach is also a bit more hard, but not hard as a rock or changing in shape. And I would definitely call it more uncomfortable, than painful - but sometimes it's uncomfortable enough for me to just have to hold on to something and take a deep breathe. 

It also feels more like a constant than a coming and going. Like the discomfort will be stronger at certain points, but even when it's not strong it's still kind of steadily there. I first noticed it last night, and now again this afternoon. I don't think this warrants a call to the doctor, but I also don't want to ignore something that requires attention, either. 

Coincidentally, her kicks got MUCH stronger yesterday, too. I'm so bummed my wife is out of town on business right now because she DEFINITELY would've been able to feel her last night. Hopefully she's feeling equally as active on Friday when my wife is home.


----------



## rockstarlove9

Savasanna said:


> Is anyone having Braxton Hicks? I'm having.. something, but I don't know what it is. I think maybe it's BH? But having never experienced them before it's hard to say.
> 
> Super uncomfortable, though.

I'm pretty sure I've had them at least once or twice... My whole lower abdomen got hard as a rock and it was super uncomfortable not painful just uncomfortable as all get out. Scared the daylights outta me.


----------



## Savasanna

I'm actually wondering if I'm having round ligament pain. It's pretty uncomfortable at this point. And when I use the bathroom it's sharp/painful


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't recall having BH with Teddy and I'm not having them now as far as I can tell.

Round ligament pain is very distinctive. It's sudden and sharp, and usually caused by something specific like sneezing. It zaps in under the bump just long though to make you yell "fuck! Ow ow ow!" and then just vanishes like it was never there. I hate it so much. I'm not sure if using the bathroom could cause it. Maybe if your bladder was really full and everything dropped when you emptied it?


----------



## Babybump2017

Round ligament pain is the absolute devil. I only ever get it if I'm laying on ny right side and sneeze. It is like the most sharpest burn and every single time I think 'fu*k this cannot be good for my baby' because it hurts that much doesn't it?! :( then all of a sudden it just dims and then totally disappears. This evening I've been struggling badly with heartburn. Oh my goodness. It almost feels as if someone's holding a lit match down my throat


----------



## AshNAmber

I think I was having BH last week for 2 nights in a row. Once I'd lay down to go to bed I would get cramps kinda felt like period cramps. They would last for a few min then go away. It would happen a few times leave me feeling a bit soar but ease up enough for me to fall asleep. I haven't had them after that though. They weren't awful just enough to annoy me. 

I can not wait for my BF to feel him move. We were laying in bed the other night and I laid over him to hug him so my belly was pressed against him and all of a sudden he did a really (felt hard to me) kick and I waited to see if he would say anything. Right after that I leaned up and he asked me how me and baby was feeling. I was like did you feel it!?! All excited and he said feel what and I told him. He just smiled and so no, rubbed my belly and said I will soon. That man melts my heart how amazing and sweet he is. 

We went for the other half of the anatomy scan yesterday. Chunky butt is weighing in at 1.5lbs :wacko: I took a glucose test way early in my pregnancy and it came back good but I think I'm going to do the low carb diet anyway because I DO NOT want to have a 10lb baby.. Maybe if I do something now it will help. They still couldn't see his left side of his heart because he was being a stubborn boy wanting to stay in a ball. Tech said everything looks fine they just want to be sure. We go back in 4 weeks

Thank you for explaining how ligament pains feel. I sneezed at work and felt the sharp pain shoot across the bottom of my stomach and had to keep from cursing. I thought to myself this is the crap she was talking about good god.. It's just starting to die down a bit but god bless that hurt. :wacko:


----------



## rockstarlove9

Im having confusion telling whether or not my baby girl is kicking hard enough to feel from the out side or if the fact that my belly seems to shake when she kicks hard makes me feel like I feel them on the outside and since she's shy around her dad (like literally she'll be kicking up a storm and the minute I get his hands on my belly she stops kicking or kicks some where else) means I cant get a second opinion. I recorded it and while not all her kicks are making my belly jump I swear a few of them rattle my whole tummy. I cant wait until all the kicks are that defined.


----------



## ladybrown33

I had Braxton Hicks in the last pregnancy but it was all the way at the end. Maybe 34-36 weeks in week 37 I had real but mild contractions and at exactly 38 weeks I had the baby. 

Maybe it is the music in the car that makes the baby move I never thought of that...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I love how the common thread for round ligament pain descriptions is always that it makes you swear :haha:

I'm off to the midwife for my GD test. I'm not too worried about passing but I decided it was easier to leave DH and Teddy home rather than try to keep him happy through a possibly longer appointment, and I really hate blood draws. I swear I've ended up alone for every damn one of them this pregnancy. I don't remember how much they took last time, hopefully it's quick.


----------



## Savasanna

Apparently round ligament can be sudden, quick and sharp, or it can be a constant ache/stretchy sensation that changes in intensity. Who knew! I saw my doctor this morning as what I've been feeling really didn't seem to match either RLP or BH and she told me it's round ligament. The sharp pain I'm feeling during unirination is bc my uterus is dropping which is straining the ligaments even more. Joys! Haha


----------



## Babybump2017

Who else is suffering from those unbearable excruciating cramps in their calves? 3 nights out of the last 7 I've woken up in the morning, naturally stretched a little and the pain in my calf has had me rolling around the bed sweating in so much pain. My muscle literally goes like a rock it is so painful!!! For atleast 2 days after my calf just feels so bruised and sore like I've done 10 hours at the gym! Pregnancy :haha: how's everyone feeling?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I've already had my share of BH, RL pain and leg cramps. Makes me feel a lot better knowing others are having it already, as I thought it was early since I'm due near the end of the month, however this is my fourth baby so maybe that's why. My midwife told me to drink lots of Gatorade to prevent those pains.

I'm not sure how it seems for others but this part of pregnancy seems to be dragging to me...


----------



## Tess08

lilmisscaviar said:


> I've already had my share of BH, RL pain and leg cramps. Makes me feel a lot better knowing others are having it already, as I thought it was early since I'm due near the end of the month, however this is my fourth baby so maybe that's why. My midwife told me to drink lots of Gatorade to prevent those pains.
> 
> I'm not sure how it seems for others but this part of pregnancy seems to be dragging to me...

Yup I'm also getting the leg cramps! Got them with my daughter but they didn't kick in until later on. I wake up pretty much every night because I'm stretching as I roll over and the cramps kick in. Ouch! 

Oh I'm the complete opposite. The pregnancy is going far too quickly for my liking. I think it's because DH and I are looking to buy a house before baby is born as we are currently in a small flat and nothing is coming up. I remember saying to him 'as long as we have a house by the time I'm 30 weeks it'll be fine' but that was when me being 30 weeks seemed a million miles away and now I'm only 6 weeks away and we have nothing! So I think it's going quick for me because I'm starting to panic lol. I genuinely don't have anywhere in my current flat I can keep things for the baby so I haven't even started buying yet. At this rate I'm going to need to have a chest of drawers and a wardrobe in my living room... x


----------



## Tess08

lilmisscaviar said:


> I've already had my share of BH, RL pain and leg cramps. Makes me feel a lot better knowing others are having it already, as I thought it was early since I'm due near the end of the month, however this is my fourth baby so maybe that's why. My midwife told me to drink lots of Gatorade to prevent those pains.
> 
> I'm not sure how it seems for others but this part of pregnancy seems to be dragging to me...

Yup I'm also getting the leg cramps! Got them with my daughter but they didn't kick in until later on. I wake up pretty much every night because I'm stretching as I roll over and the cramps kick in. Ouch! 

Oh I'm the complete opposite. The pregnancy is going far too quickly for my liking. I think it's because DH and I are looking to buy a house before baby is born as we are currently in a small flat and nothing is coming up. I remember saying to him 'as long as we have a house by the time I'm 30 weeks it'll be fine' but that was when me being 30 weeks seemed a million miles away and now I'm only 6 weeks away and we have nothing! So I think it's going quick for me because I'm starting to panic lol. I genuinely don't have anywhere in my current flat I can keep things for the baby so I haven't even started buying yet. At this rate I'm going to need to have a chest of drawers and a wardrobe in my living room... x


----------



## MrsKChicago

No leg cramps here, thankfully. I have enough pain in in other areas to make up for it, though ;). Magnesium is supposed to help them.

I don't think I updated, but I passed my GD test, thankfully! I would really struggle to cut my carbs down if I had it. 

We talked to my brother and sister in law about taking Teddy while we're in the hospital. I was a little concerned because I'm due my nephew's first week of preschool and I don't want to disrupt things even more, but they're almost on the way to the hospital, and my mom is going to be harder to get to, especially if it's rush hour. They can always send him over to her after we drop him off if he's too much. My brother even said to call him at work if we need to. He owns his own business (also near the hospital) so he can leave if he needs to and his staff and business partner can handle things, though I'm really unlikely to choose that option unless there's just no alternative. Any other mamas stressing out about older kids? Ted has never been away from me overnight and we're having trouble him used to DH doing bedtime, I'm hoping for a quick labor and short hospital stay so it's not too bad for him.


----------



## Tess08

MrsKChicago said:


> No leg cramps here, thankfully. I have enough pain in in other areas to make up for it, though ;). Magnesium is supposed to help them.
> 
> I don't think I updated, but I passed my GD test, thankfully! I would really struggle to cut my carbs down if I had it.
> 
> We talked to my brother and sister in law about taking Teddy while we're in the hospital. I was a little concerned because I'm due my nephew's first week of preschool and I don't want to disrupt things even more, but they're almost on the way to the hospital, and my mom is going to be harder to get to, especially if it's rush hour. They can always send him over to her after we drop him off if he's too much. My brother even said to call him at work if we need to. He owns his own business (also near the hospital) so he can leave if he needs to and his staff and business partner can handle things, though I'm really unlikely to choose that option unless there's just no alternative. Any other mamas stressing out about older kids? Ted has never been away from me overnight and we're having trouble him used to DH doing bedtime, I'm hoping for a quick labor and short hospital stay so it's not too bad for him.

That's good your brother and sister in law are good to take him though :) I get that must be worrying for you if he has never been away before. My mum is taking my little girl for us. She's offered to just take her every night from my due date incase I go into labour through the night lol. My mum would honestly just have my daughter move in with her if she could! She's used to staying away from us as she stays with grandparents quite regularly so it's not a worry for us x


----------



## Savasanna

Chicago - Did you get your results right away? My GD test is on Friday and I was wondering if that's typically something that's tested in office or if they're going to have to send it away. (I have a lab in my OB office so I get all of my labs done there)


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's so sweet of your mom, Tess. My mom would probably be happy to really Teddy but I went to 41 weeks with him, so I'm not putting much weight on my due date ;)

I got my results the next day. I think my midwives send everything out except for the routine pee test.


----------



## Savasanna

Ah, bummer. My test is on a Friday so I'll likely have to wait through the weekend for the results. Oh well.. I suppose I can look at it as, possibly, one final weekend enjoying whatever food I'd like!

(my sister had GD in both of her pregnancies so I'm convinced I'm going to as well, even though I know it doesn't necessarily work like that)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hopefully it isn't an issue for you! I'm not sure how much of a genetic link there is for GD. I'm technically at higher risk of having it because of my weight, but I've passed the 1 hour test both pregnancies. Ted was small and this one is measuring small too, so I had a hunch I would be ok, but there's always some worry.


----------



## Savasanna

There's some genetic connection, but it's not necessarily a guarantee one way or another. Kind of like, there's a connection if you had GD in a past pregnancy, but that doesn't mean you'll have it in your future ones. So.. still could go either way, but I won't be super shocked if I fail. 

Hopefully not, though! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Babybump2017

I have my GD test on the 6th of June! Both parents with the less serious form of diabetes so I'm pretty nervous. I've also been wondering if the results are on the day or if you get them at a later date. 

Chicago I've got the exact same problem! Although this baby is my first so slightly different - but my little brother starts secondary school around my due date! In fact my due date is the day he starts .... so I feel kinda bad that my mum especially will be so focused on me at that time obviously she will be with me at the hospital etc etc. He understands bless him and hopefully she's either a little early so she's here ready for when he starts or a little late.

I set my date for the baby shower and made my event page on fb so I'm kinda excited about that. We've hired out part of a restaurant and they're gonna let us stick decorations and balloons around, quite excited! Although again as this is my first I'm pretty clueless how it should go, what we should do :haha:


----------



## Savasanna

Bleh - yeast infection. I took monostat on Monday but it doesn't appear to be working. Anyone know if I can proceed with another dose now? Or should I wait a few days between administering?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Savasanna said:


> Ah, bummer. My test is on a Friday so I'll likely have to wait through the weekend for the results. Oh well.. I suppose I can look at it as, possibly, one final weekend enjoying whatever food I'd like!
> 
> (my sister had GD in both of her pregnancies so I'm convinced I'm going to as well, even though I know it doesn't necessarily work like that)

It's not necessarily genetic. If it makes you feel any better, my mother had GD with me but I never had it in any of my pregnancies. Well... discounting this one since I haven't had the test yet, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Michellebelle

No one in my family has had GD that I know of, but of course I got it. :( And I barely ever eat sweets and I'm thin! Oh well, my blood sugar levels have been mostly ok since I've started testing them. Just hope baby stays healthy in there!

Hope you don't have it though! Checking blood sugars four times a day is annoying.


----------



## Tess08

What is the GD test ladies? I don't think we get that here... never heard of it! X


----------



## AshNAmber

Tess08 said:


> Yup I'm also getting the leg cramps! Got them with my daughter but they didn't kick in until later on. I wake up pretty much every night because I'm stretching as I roll over and the cramps kick in. Ouch!
> 
> Oh I'm the complete opposite. The pregnancy is going far too quickly for my liking. I think it's because DH and I are looking to buy a house before baby is born as we are currently in a small flat and nothing is coming up. I remember saying to him 'as long as we have a house by the time I'm 30 weeks it'll be fine' but that was when me being 30 weeks seemed a million miles away and now I'm only 6 weeks away and we have nothing! So I think it's going quick for me because I'm starting to panic lol. I genuinely don't have anywhere in my current flat I can keep things for the baby so I haven't even started buying yet. At this rate I'm going to need to have a chest of drawers and a wardrobe in my living room...

Oh Tess. I am in the same boat. I feel like this baby is coming way to soon. We have been trying to file all the paper work in order to buy a house and it seems like we take 2 steps forward and 3 steps back. We have been staying with my future in laws while we go through the process of buying a house and even his mom is starting to have a panic attack thinking we are going to be in her house when the baby comes and there is definitely no room :wacko:. I told my BF we need something before the baby shower (which I have no idea when it is because my family is trying to surprise me) That add a bit of stress to the mix. We finally decided that if something isn't moving along by July we are just going to have to rent something for a little while. :dohh: 

I'm so excited to finally be 24 weeks and know my LO is viable now. We go on the 15th to see the pediatric cardiologist so they can finally see the left side of his heart because he is being a little stinker and now showing. So of course now I'm trying not to freak out over it.


----------



## Tess08

AshNAmber said:


> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> Yup I'm also getting the leg cramps! Got them with my daughter but they didn't kick in until later on. I wake up pretty much every night because I'm stretching as I roll over and the cramps kick in. Ouch!
> 
> Oh I'm the complete opposite. The pregnancy is going far too quickly for my liking. I think it's because DH and I are looking to buy a house before baby is born as we are currently in a small flat and nothing is coming up. I remember saying to him 'as long as we have a house by the time I'm 30 weeks it'll be fine' but that was when me being 30 weeks seemed a million miles away and now I'm only 6 weeks away and we have nothing! So I think it's going quick for me because I'm starting to panic lol. I genuinely don't have anywhere in my current flat I can keep things for the baby so I haven't even started buying yet. At this rate I'm going to need to have a chest of drawers and a wardrobe in my living room...
> 
> Oh Tess. I am in the same boat. I feel like this baby is coming way to soon. We have been trying to file all the paper work in order to buy a house and it seems like we take 2 steps forward and 3 steps back. We have been staying with my future in laws while we go through the process of buying a house and even his mom is starting to have a panic attack thinking we are going to be in her house when the baby comes and there is definitely no room :wacko:. I told my BF we need something before the baby shower (which I have no idea when it is because my family is trying to surprise me) That add a bit of stress to the mix. We finally decided that if something isn't moving along by July we are just going to have to rent something for a little while. :dohh:
> 
> I'm so excited to finally be 24 weeks and know my LO is viable now. We go on the 15th to see the pediatric cardiologist so they can finally see the left side of his heart because he is being a little stinker and now showing. So of course now I'm trying not to freak out over it.Click to expand...

Oh no that's not ideal! I don't think I could live with my in laws haha! So do you have a house lined up then? We have put in a few offers but have been unsuccessful unfortunately :( we are currently renting but it's a 2 bed flat with my daughter already completely occupying the tiny second room so I really don't know where we are going to put anything! My living room is already covered in her toys because they don't fit in her bedroom. 

Me too 24 weeks and counting yay! My little baby app the other day said I would be starting to feel more energised and less tired now... NOPE!! This week at work has been so difficult. I start at 6.30 every morning and the early rises are starting to get the better of me. I'm finding myself falling asleep at 8pm every night most times without having dinner first coz I'm literally too tired to eat. Had anyone suffered from any pains in their hands? My left hand had been soooo sore the past few days and typing at work is a real struggle. My old friend google told me it could be carpal tunnel which is apparently pretty common in pregnancy... x


----------



## Savasanna

Tess08 said:


> What is the GD test ladies? I don't think we get that here... never heard of it! X

There are two tests - first you have the glucose tolerance test. They have you drink this sugary liquid and then test your blood sugar and hour later to see how your body handled the drink. If you fail that, then they bring you back in for a 3 hour test, where (I believe) they have you drink another super sugary substance, and then test your blood sugar one, two and three hours later. 

So if you pass the first test, you're good to go. If you fail the first test but pass the second - you're also fine. If you fail the first AND the second, then you have gestational diabetes.


----------



## ladybrown33

I had Carpal Tunnel in my first pregnancy but this time around I do not. Google is a trouble maker!!! LOL


----------



## Tess08

ladybrown33 said:


> I had Carpal Tunnel in my first pregnancy but this time around I do not. Google is a trouble maker!!! LOL

Was there anything you could do to help with it? I work on a computer all day and it's really painful! I've had to take my wedding rings off already as my hands are so sore and puffy :( x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Buying a house is so stressful, I'm in awe of anyone who manages it while pregnant.

I think you can get braces for carpal tunnel. They won't cure it, but they may help. I had it from my hand pump and ended up having to just get an electric one.

I feel like this pregnancy is flying by, too. I'm starting to stress about the toddler sleep goals I was hoping to meet before she came - we've managed night weaning and he's sleeping much better but his bedtime has gotten so late (he takes after his mommy) and if he starts in his crib he wakes up after a couple hours and wants my bed. I really want him sleeping through the night when she comes, or at least more comfortable with DH taking care of him overnight.


----------



## AshNAmber

Tess08 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Oh no that's not ideal! I don't think I could live with my in laws haha! So do you have a house lined up then? We have put in a few offers but have been unsuccessful unfortunately :( we are currently renting but it's a 2 bed flat with my daughter already completely occupying the tiny second room so I really don't know where we are going to put anything! My living room is already covered in her toys because they don't fit in her bedroom.
> 
> Me too 24 weeks and counting yay! My little baby app the other day said I would be starting to feel more energised and less tired now... NOPE!! This week at work has been so difficult. I start at 6.30 every morning and the early rises are starting to get the better of me. I'm finding myself falling asleep at 8pm every night most times without having dinner first coz I'm literally too tired to eat. Had anyone suffered from any pains in their hands? My left hand had been soooo sore the past few days and typing at work is a real struggle. My old friend google told me it could be carpal tunnel which is apparently pretty common in pregnancy...
> 
> 
> We can't even put in an offer on a house yet because we are still trying to get all the paper work together for the loan approval. Every time we think we are done they tell us we need something else. The way my BF works its hard for him to get to the places before they close to get what he needs and we are not married so they wont give anything to me blah. So we are just trying to get this done as quickly as possible. Once that is done we do have houses that our realtor has pinned as our favorite to put offers in on and she is hoping to do a quick sale because she knows we are trying to get into a house at least no later than the end of July. Our realtor is so funny because she says she has to find a crib for the crib :haha:
> 
> Yeah living with his parents literally drives me crazy. I would rather be living with mine. But they are to far out from my BF's job or we would. I get along so amazingly with my parents and they love my BF. Not that his don't love me just they are crazy :wacko:
> 
> When is your due date?
> 
> I actually started feeling normal and having more energy at the start of May. I work 10 hour shifts 4 days a week having to be at work for 4 am. I know what you mean being ready for bed so early. Today is the first day that I feel like I could fall asleep at my desk. So glad today is my fridayClick to expand...


----------



## Savasanna

MrsKChicago said:


> Buying a house is so stressful, I'm in awe of anyone who manages it while pregnant.
> 
> I think you can get braces for carpal tunnel. They won't cure it, but they may help. I had it from my hand pump and ended up having to just get an electric one.
> 
> I feel like this pregnancy is flying by, too. I'm starting to stress about the toddler sleep goals I was hoping to meet before she came - we've managed night weaning and he's sleeping much better but his bedtime has gotten so late (he takes after his mommy) and if he starts in his crib he wakes up after a couple hours and wants my bed. I really want him sleeping through the night when she comes, or at least more comfortable with DH taking care of him overnight.

Ugh.. we really wanted our Peanut to be sleeping through the night by September as well and I do NOT see that happening at the rate we're going at. She's not a great sleeper, and the two will be sharing a bedroom after the little one transitions out of a bassinet.. I do NOT see how that's going to go well!


----------



## Tess08

AshNAmber said:


> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Oh no that's not ideal! I don't think I could live with my in laws haha! So do you have a house lined up then? We have put in a few offers but have been unsuccessful unfortunately :( we are currently renting but it's a 2 bed flat with my daughter already completely occupying the tiny second room so I really don't know where we are going to put anything! My living room is already covered in her toys because they don't fit in her bedroom.
> 
> Me too 24 weeks and counting yay! My little baby app the other day said I would be starting to feel more energised and less tired now... NOPE!! This week at work has been so difficult. I start at 6.30 every morning and the early rises are starting to get the better of me. I'm finding myself falling asleep at 8pm every night most times without having dinner first coz I'm literally too tired to eat. Had anyone suffered from any pains in their hands? My left hand had been soooo sore the past few days and typing at work is a real struggle. My old friend google told me it could be carpal tunnel which is apparently pretty common in pregnancy...
> 
> 
> We can't even put in an offer on a house yet because we are still trying to get all the paper work together for the loan approval. Every time we think we are done they tell us we need something else. The way my BF works its hard for him to get to the places before they close to get what he needs and we are not married so they wont give anything to me blah. So we are just trying to get this done as quickly as possible. Once that is done we do have houses that our realtor has pinned as our favorite to put offers in on and she is hoping to do a quick sale because she knows we are trying to get into a house at least no later than the end of July. Our realtor is so funny because she says she has to find a crib for the crib :haha:
> 
> Yeah living with his parents literally drives me crazy. I would rather be living with mine. But they are to far out from my BF's job or we would. I get along so amazingly with my parents and they love my BF. Not that his don't love me just they are crazy :wacko:
> 
> When is your due date?
> 
> I actually started feeling normal and having more energy at the start of May. I work 10 hour shifts 4 days a week having to be at work for 4 am. I know what you mean being ready for bed so early. Today is the first day that I feel like I could fall asleep at my desk. So glad today is my fridayClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I see! That really is a pain &#128078;&#127996; We got a mortgage advisor as well as an estate agent and the mortgage advisor literally took all of our details and got our mortgage agreed within a week! Just need to find a suitable house now. Hopefully u can get things sorted and it doesn't come to you having to rent.
> 
> Oh yeh it would drive me crazy living with my in laws too lol. Mine aren't crazy just very VERY straight laced. i would feel like I was walking on egg shells in their house all the time because nothing is ever out of place. I mean I'm not a really messy person or anything but my heart literally stops every time my daughter spills anything in their house haha.
> 
> Yeh it's hard going eh! I work 6.30 till 4 Monday to Friday and it's really starting to grate on me. I'm so exhausted all the time. I'm due 20th sept :) what about u? XClick to expand...


----------



## Dani_b

Sorry ive been awol from here, I've not had emails to say there weee any new posts . How is everyone doing?


----------



## AshNAmber

Tess08 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Oh I see! That really is a pain &#128078;&#127996; We got a mortgage advisor as well as an estate agent and the mortgage advisor literally took all of our details and got our mortgage agreed within a week! Just need to find a suitable house now. Hopefully u can get things sorted and it doesn't come to you having to rent.
> 
> Oh yeh it would drive me crazy living with my in laws too lol. Mine aren't crazy just very VERY straight laced. i would feel like I was walking on egg shells in their house all the time because nothing is ever out of place. I mean I'm not a really messy person or anything but my heart literally stops every time my daughter spills anything in their house haha.
> 
> Yeh it's hard going eh! I work 6.30 till 4 Monday to Friday and it's really starting to grate on me. I'm so exhausted all the time. I'm due 20th sept :) what about u?
> 
> Yeah. Tomorrow were supposed to get the last bit of the paper work thats needed so hopefully something will get rolling. We really dont want to rent either and staying here until the baby is born is NOT an option. I'm so happy we are both on the same page with that.
> 
> Oh that has to be a nightmare its like having to hold your breath the whole time you are there.
> 
> They say my due date is Sept 21st. I don't think ill make it that long. They said he is measuring 6 days ahead. He was already 1.5lbs at 23wks. I sure don't want to have a 10lb baby oh my god!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Tess08

AshNAmber said:


> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Oh I see! That really is a pain &#128078;&#127996; We got a mortgage advisor as well as an estate agent and the mortgage advisor literally took all of our details and got our mortgage agreed within a week! Just need to find a suitable house now. Hopefully u can get things sorted and it doesn't come to you having to rent.
> 
> Oh yeh it would drive me crazy living with my in laws too lol. Mine aren't crazy just very VERY straight laced. i would feel like I was walking on egg shells in their house all the time because nothing is ever out of place. I mean I'm not a really messy person or anything but my heart literally stops every time my daughter spills anything in their house haha.
> 
> Yeh it's hard going eh! I work 6.30 till 4 Monday to Friday and it's really starting to grate on me. I'm so exhausted all the time. I'm due 20th sept :) what about u?
> 
> Yeah. Tomorrow were supposed to get the last bit of the paper work thats needed so hopefully something will get rolling. We really dont want to rent either and staying here until the baby is born is NOT an option. I'm so happy we are both on the same page with that.
> 
> Oh that has to be a nightmare its like having to hold your breath the whole time you are there.
> 
> They say my due date is Sept 21st. I don't think ill make it that long. They said he is measuring 6 days ahead. He was already 1.5lbs at 23wks. I sure don't want to have a 10lb baby oh my god!Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed it all gets sorted for you then and you can start getting the offers in!
> 
> Oh wow really?! Big boy haha! My daughter was 8lb 6 and we were told from 20 weeks on to expect a baby on the big side so I was expecting the same this time but at my 20 week scan he was measuring only 19 weeks so I might actually be having a small baby this time! Although having said that, I've put on a lot of weight all on my bump in the past 2 weeks so maybe he was just catching up lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## MrsKChicago

You just never know with ultrasounds! I'm expecting another small baby since my son was 6 lbs 15 oz at 41 weeks, but watch her be ten pounds just to mess with me...


----------



## Savasanna

I think mine was about 1.5 lbs at 23 weeks and that put her at the 52 percentile. I'm having another growth scan next week and am excited to see how much she's grown!


----------



## ladybrown33

I am going through trying to get prior authorization for a fetal echo. The Ob/Gyn says that primary care has to send the referral to my insurance company and the Primary care says that the ordering physician must make the referral either way this has been going on for about a month and at this point I think I want to skip it because all other tests says the baby is fine. this back and forth is only causing me stress.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That sounds like such a hassle! Just what you don't need right now. Why do they want to do the echo? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I worry about a large baby. My first was 9 lbs at 39w5d, although she only measured 2 weeks ahead at each appointment, and I had a difficult time getting her out. My second was born 7lbs 14oz at 37 weeks and they told me that had I went to my due date at the rate he was growing he would have been 9 1/2 to 10 lbs :shock: My third was my smallest for gestational age. She was born 8 lbs even at 39 weeks exactly but it was discovered after birth (not sure why it wasn't caught in the ultrasound) that she had a two vessel umbilical cord so she wasn't getting all of my nutrients. She only measured a week ahead the entire time and was in the 60th percentile at my 20 week scan.

This lil bub I'm carrying now was measuring in the 80th percentile at my 20 week scan and my fundal height was measuring 3 weeks ahead at my 23 week appointment last week. I dread to see what he will be if he goes even remotely close to my due date.


----------



## Savasanna

I always joke that I'd like a nice, healthy, full-term 6lb baby. :haha:


----------



## Tess08

Oh wow caviar! Sounds like you are defo in for another big baby lol... are big babies the norm in your family? My daughter was 8lbs 6 and she measured bang on for her dates at my 20 week scan but then at 32 weeks (I had a low anterior placenta do needed an additional scan) I was told to expect atleast an 8 pounder. I expected the same this time but at 20 weeks my baby was measuring a week behind. I'm not gonna read too much into it yet though because as I said, it was only picked up that my daughter was on the big side at my 32 week scan which I won't be getting this time so I'll just wait and see lol! Although I'm defo expecting a smaller baby this time because I'm 25 weeks and still don't have a noticeable bump. Does everyone else look pregnant lol? My sister keeps saying to me 'if I didn't know you were pregnant I would think you were just getting a bit chubby'. I think she means it as a compliment but at 25 weeks pregnant it's really not what I want to hear! I want to look pregnant not just fat lol... x


----------



## Savasanna

I'm definitely looking pregnant, yes. I understand what you mean, though. People think we only worry about looking too big, but measuring too small is a concern, too! Everyone and every pregnancy is different, though - maybe this means you just had a super strong core so you're not showing as much? I'm sure all is healthy, and fine. :)


----------



## ladybrown33

MrsKChicago said:


> That sounds like such a hassle! Just what you don't need right now. Why do they want to do the echo? I hope everything is ok.

They strongly encourage the echo but it is because the obgyn who is in a completely different office is requesting the echo then the primary care feels that they shouldn't need to order the echo. It is up to their office to send the referral to my insurance company.

I had a scan today and baby is 2lbs 2oz. She is normal but on the larger side of normal so we'll see when I get closer to my due date but my guess is induction at 37 weeks. I delivered at 38 weeks last time and baby was 7 lbs 15 oz. 

Appointments will now be every other weeks for the next six weeks and then twice a week until birth


----------



## rockstarlove9

Hey do any of you ladies know about or have experience with gestational diabetes. I'm really worried I have it as I have insulin resistant pcos and have been off the metformin since 12 weeks. Just wanted to know if anyone has had it and what the experience is like. What's the risk with it, and how to manage it etc.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm guessing we're having another small baby here. My son was 6 lbs 15 oz at 41 weeks, and this one was measuring smaller at my anatomy scan, too. I'm really hoping to go drug free this time, so she can go ahead and stay petite as long as she's healthy.

Meanwhile, despite the small baby and only having gained a pound, I still got my first "you're only six months?" comment the other day :haha:. I don't think bump size means all that much.

Rockstar, I don't have GD, but my best friend did. She ended up needing insulin but usually it's managed by dietary changes and watching carbs, and goes away after the baby is born. It sounds like a pain in the ass but nothing to panic about.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170604-225010.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Savasanna

My sister had GD with both her pregnancies and her experience was similar to what Chicago said. Kind of a pain in the butt (watching what you eat, monitoring your blood sugar several times throughout the day, extra meds, which can be expensive) but as far as "complications" go, it's a manageable one. You do tend to run the risk of having a larger baby, though, which can increase the chances of an induction and/or c-section.

Generally, they try to control it with dietary restrictions first, and if that doesn't work you use insulin. As Chicago said, it goes away once the baby is born. Hopefully it's not something you have to deal with, but it's nothing to overly worry about if you find that you do.


----------



## Savasanna

Chicago - what a ridiculously rude comment! What did you respond?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just laughed it off. I'm pretty sure I gain or lose a month's worth of bump just based on how she's sitting that day. I love my bump and I know we're both healthy so it didn't really bother me. Some people, though, right??


----------



## Savasanna

Well that's very nice and high road of you. ;) 

I think it's the 5 question marks that are really putting it over the edge for me. Personally, I kind of enjoy making people feel just a tad uncomfortable when they've crossed a line like that. But.. your way is much more mature. :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

The question marks got me too. I would have said something if anything had come to mind, but you know how it is, the best snarky answers always come three days later...


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Chicago I had a comment like that from a nurse, of all people, at my appointment last week. She was a nurse I'd never had before and I brought up that I was having some pressure so I wanted to be checked for a UTI. She snarked "Are you sure you don't want the doctor to check your cervix for dilation?" and I gave her a questionable look. Then she looked at my chart on the computer and said "Oh, you're only 23 weeks?" I was thinking... yeah and I'm so glad to hear that you've pretty much called me huge. I told my midwife about her too.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh geez. You'd think she'd at least take a quick peek at your chart!


----------



## Savasanna

lilmiss - not to mention a comment like that could be really upsetting to someone if they're paranoid about preterm labor! 

My most annoying comments thus far have all been about how much more I'm going to love this baby than the baby who I've cared for since birth whom I'm hoping to adopt. Makes me so angry. But my belly is starting to grow a LOT week by week so I'm sure some of those "you're huge" comments are just around the corner. Fortunately, I love my bump, so much more than I thought I would. So I'm not too worried about that. Maybe I should start thinking of witty comebacks now ;)


----------



## Babybump2017

Is anyone else's immune system totally crashing down during this pregnancy? I swear I've spent more time being ill than well. I feel terrible! Completely full of it. Chest infection AND pharyngitis at the same time! Plus hay fever too.. where I genuinely cannot stop sneezing. I am awake all night every night at the min, seeing every hour in. Totally exchausted, she can't give me anything! :(

I also had my GD bloods taken yesterday - the drink made me sick twice and my eyesight totally went so I couldn't drive back either. Really sorry for the rant but where is my luck!!!


----------



## Savasanna

That drink gave me a bit of a sugar buzz as well. It didn't have as much as an effect as what you describe, but I could definitely feel it. I got my results relatively quickly - hopefully you do too!

Sorry you're feeling so ill. I've heard the immune system is compromised during pregnancy - I think I lucked out or something because I've remained relatively healthy, even through several colds by my wife & baby. I had a 24 hour stomach bug thing in the first tri, but that's it. 

Back pain, however .......


----------



## Dani_b

I had my glucose test last Friday, was told they will only contact me if anything shows in the results. I've not heard anything so guessing all is clear


----------



## MrsKChicago

That sounds infuriating, Savasanna. I hope nobody is talking like that in front of your little one. You'd be fully justified in ripping them a new asshole if they did. I've never met an adoptive parent who didn't love their baby as much as I love the baby I gave birth to.


----------



## gingmg

Babybump- sorry you have felt so ill. Yes you are technically immune compromised during pregnancy. Have you thought about extra vitamin C, D or eldeberry to boost your immune system? Zinc can help shorten a resp illness, but it makes me feel nauseous so I don't take that anymore when I have a cold (I also believe the bottle says to check with a provider if you are pregnant) Brags apple cider vinegar is what I take now a few times a day when I'm sick and I swear it helps me kick a cold within a couple of days. If I start taking it right when I think I might be starting to get sick, I can usually prevent it from coming on. It doesn't taste great so it's not for everyone. Hope you are feeling better soon and that with the nicer weather this is one of your last bouts with illness this pregnancy.


----------



## Tess08

Savasanna said:


> lilmiss - not to mention a comment like that could be really upsetting to someone if they're paranoid about preterm labor!
> 
> My most annoying comments thus far have all been about how much more I'm going to love this baby than the baby who I've cared for since birth whom I'm hoping to adopt. Makes me so angry. But my belly is starting to grow a LOT week by week so I'm sure some of those "you're huge" comments are just around the corner. Fortunately, I love my bump, so much more than I thought I would. So I'm not too worried about that. Maybe I should start thinking of witty comebacks now ;)

Wow that is so insensitive!! Can't believe people would actually say that out loud to you :S do you manage to keep your cool when they say that? I think I would explode lol. 

My most annoying comments are when I say I'm having a boy and people say 'oh fantastic!! Boys are definitely better than girls!' Or 'oh the bond between a mother and son is like nothing you'll ever have felt before'. Both of which I have had from numerous people (all people with boys). It really angers me because I already have a 3 year old daughter who I love with every bit of my being so the suggestion that I'm going to love this baby any more than I do her or think he's 'better' than her really annoys me. I'll love both of my children exactly the same regardless of their genders so I don't know why people feel the need to make stupid comments like that x


----------



## Tess08

Savasanna said:


> lilmiss - not to mention a comment like that could be really upsetting to someone if they're paranoid about preterm labor!
> 
> My most annoying comments thus far have all been about how much more I'm going to love this baby than the baby who I've cared for since birth whom I'm hoping to adopt. Makes me so angry. But my belly is starting to grow a LOT week by week so I'm sure some of those "you're huge" comments are just around the corner. Fortunately, I love my bump, so much more than I thought I would. So I'm not too worried about that. Maybe I should start thinking of witty comebacks now ;)

Wow that is so insensitive!! Can't believe people would actually say that out loud to you :S do you manage to keep your cool when they say that? I think I would explode lol. 

My most annoying comments are when I say I'm having a boy and people say 'oh fantastic!! Boys are definitely better than girls!' Or 'oh the bond between a mother and son is like nothing you'll ever have felt before'. Both of which I have had from numerous people (all people with boys). It really angers me because I already have a 3 year old daughter who I love with every bit of my being so the suggestion that I'm going to love this baby any more than I do her or think he's 'better' than her really annoys me. I'll love both of my children exactly the same regardless of their genders so I don't know why people feel the need to make stupid comments like that x


----------



## Savasanna

Yea, it's pretty insensitive and makes me SO sad for the babe we have at home. I never want her to feel like that. 

People don't say that EXACTLY - but they do say things along the lines of "well it will be interesting to see how things will be different now that this is YOUR baby", which, to me insinuates that there will be a difference in how I feel (i.e. love). We literally brought this child home from the hospital and have loved and cared for her for her entire life, aside from 4.5 days after she was born when she was admitted. I love this child so much that sometimes it physically hurts. She is my baby. We are her mothers. End of story.

I usually start with that and hope they'll let it go. Surprisingly, most don't and continue to push that the biological connection will cause me to treat this child differently (such as, I won't be able to stand hearing this child cry, after I've mentioned that we do a modified form of CIO with Peanut). At THAT point I point out to them that my wife is not biologically related to either of the children and ask if that means I'll love said child more than she will. That's when they get uncomfortable and usually end the questioning. (hence my comment about Chicago taking a more mature route than I would. ;) )


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, I definitely wouldn't be mature about that crap... Talk about my bump all you want but don't you dare challenge my love for my child. I don't understand some people at all...


----------



## gingmg

Finally have a second to write more than a sentence or two.

I think some people are just insensitive jerks but I'd like to think that many people just don't realize what they are saying or how it could be perceived. Someone asked me the other day if I was getting any closer to finding a name and when I answered no they said "well just don't pick the name Cole, every Cole I have ever met is a complete asshole." ??? I guess I just don't see the need for that, it's a cute name (and even if it wasn't), what if by chance I WAS considering that name? I think people just don't think sometimes. 

I actually love when people tell me I'm getting huge. My son was little, although absolutely healthy, and for some reason I'm sensitive about it. It makes me feel bad, like why didn't my body make a bigger baby? Was it IVF? All the ultrasounds? The coffee? Because I worked so much? Didn't sleep enough or eat healthy enough? When people say I'm getting huge it makes me feel like maybe, just maybe, this one will make it to 7lbs. If I don't go early, which I'm petrified about. 

Sav- I'm going to play devils advocate and this may not be taken well, because although clearly what people have said is completely insensitive, maybe it wasn't meant exactly how you took it? Love is love, and of coarse you are going to love both of your children the same, but how you will have arrived at that love will be a bit different. I loved how awesome talked about it in your journal. My wife and I love our son exactly the same. It's not that I love him more because I carried him or breastfed him, but when and how we came to love him is different. I'm not going to say that I fell in love with him the second I saw him, because I didn't. At all. But it did happen within a few hours and then there it was, this overwhelming earth shattering love that I had only heard or read about. My wife on the other hand, although smitten with him from the start of coarse, fell in love with our son over the course of many weeks and months as she got to know him, as she cared for him, as they bonded and as her world completely changed because of him needing her. She absolutely has that same earth shattering love for him too, but it happened differently and at a different time for her than it did for me. And that may or may not have to do with the biology of it all because my understanding is that is how many fathers fall in love with their children too. You may or may not feel different when this new baby cries, but it won't be because you love one more than the other. I definitely felt different than my wife did when our son cried, but it wasn't because I loved him more. Fathers too many times feel differently when listening to their babies cry than mothers do, especially if the mom is breastfeeding because that physically releases extra hormones and chemicals in the mothers brain that doesn't happen to the father. I'm not saying a mother who doesn't breastfeed isn't upset when her baby cries, I'm only saying that additional hormones are excreted in the brain of a breastfeeding mother, which is what helps signal the production of milk. A good friend of mine told me that she felt different during sleep training with her first who was formula fed than with her second who was breastfed, but that clearly wasn't because she loved one more than the other, it had everything to do with hormones, not love. And on the opposite end of the spectrum, I have a good friend who hated the baby stage and all crying from her daughters, in particular the second one, before the age of 1 appeared to annoy the shit out of her and aggrevate her to no end. She just couldn't handle it and hated every minute of motherhood until her daughters were toddlers. But despite that, she of coarse loved both of her girls desperately and felt so guilty she didn't like them more until they were older. I know that the way that those comments were made to you most likely implied what you thought it did, but I just wanted to offer another point of view of feeling different things that actually have nothing to do with how much you love someone. Am I digging myself into a hole?? I certainly don't mean to because being a two mom family I will be the first to say that love is love is love is love and one kind of love isn't more meaningful or deeper than another love. Am I making any sense or am I just putting you off more??? And when I talked about breastfeeding, I in no way meant to insinuate anything about love or bonding. My friend who couldn't stand her daughters as babies actually was a die hard breastfeeding mother. For me, its true that my son and I bonded differently because of our breastfeeding relationship, but truth be told, while yes our relationships with our son is very different and biology and breastfeeding absolutely played a role in mine, I would have to say that my wife probably is much closer to him in many ways and hands down his "favorite" these days. I would guess the same thing will happen with this baby too. I would imagine that earth shattering love will hit me before I leave the hospital, while my wife will fall in love with him little by little over the course of a few months as they get to know each other and as she cares for him. Of coarse she will love him from the start just like she did our first son, but that deep parental love for her will come a tad later. In the end, the love is the same, but it will happen at different times for each of us. And that's ok. Did I dig myself into the dog house? I just was trying to offer, an 'it's ok if you do feel different, it doesn't mean the love is different' kind of alternative way of looking at it. You just will have arrived to that love from a different place. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Savasanna

Hey Ging - You know I appreciate your differing perspectives. :) 

I totally understand what you're saying, however I still feel it's missing a piece of the puzzle. There is an assumption that hormones AUTOMATICALLY create a nurturing, motherly connection. I think that's a dangerous assumption as there are plenty of biological mothers who struggle to bond with their children, post delivery. I have a friend who has two children, one she bonded instantly, and one it took her almost 9 months to feel that connection. I think it's important to remember that there isn't any one experience that we all will have, and it's, in my opinion, even more important to talk about when our own experience deviates from the "norm". 

For example, plenty of women experience a strong bond with their child in utero. I don't. Don't get me wrong, I'm excited to be pregnant and think it's fascinating/cool that I can feel this tiny human growing inside of me, but I don't have this overwhelming "I've loved you since before I met you" feeling that some people do. I'm not sitting in a rocking chair knitting baby booties. I sort of dread the idea of breastfeeding rather than getting excited for this miraculous experience I'm about to have (or whatever). I don't question or doubt people who do experience those things, but it's not me. I tend to move slower. 

That said, I do hear what you're saying. Hormones are real and they're in me. From a species standpoint, there are chemicals that will physically require me to connect to this infant in order to ensure that infant's survival. I don't so much mind people bringing that up. And I'm certainly familiar with people accidentally saying offensive things when they don't mean to (I did come out in the late 90s when there were tons of well meaning people who just didn't know how to talk to/about gay people yet. Crazy how quickly times change!). What angers me, is when those same people INSIST that x will be different, even when I try to explain to them that it is not. I understand the process of how/when the bond happens may be different. Yes - while I immediately had a desire to care for Peanut (who doesn't have an instinctual need to care for an infant, after all), I didn't immediately fall in love with her. That took time. I'm not even sure when it happened, honestly, it was like I was slipping down a hill and before I even knew it I was madly in love with this child.. But it definitely took time. Who knows how the bonding process will go with this one. Maybe it'll be instant? Maybe it won't, such as the case for my friend, or my sister, who actually described falling in love with her son in a similar fashion that I just did with Peanut. But what won't change - is how I parent. SJ and I have been parenting for over 2 years now. We've worked through some of the initial bumps in figuring out what style/strategy fits us (as much as one can.. those kids keep on changing!). I am not an attachment parent. I'm not going to become an attachment parent just because this particular child came from my body. I get angry when people try to CONVINCE me that I will, because I'll feel SO differently about this child. 

It's the attempt to convince. The apparent desire to "prove me wrong" when I try to explain that I feel confident and comfortable in my parenting role. That's where I feel like they are teetering on a line between discussing biology and a more advanced form of "love". 

Does that make sense? I've said before in your journal that I sort of love when we disagree, because you're always so thoughtful in your positions. I just wanted to let you know I took zero offense to your response, just as I would take zero offense if the real life conversations went in a similar fashion. I think this is why I like to point out the notion that SJ is not biologically related to this child either. It gets people to think about the words that they're saying, because words matter.


----------



## Savasanna

Also - I like the name Cole. ;)


----------



## ladybrown33

It seems that in general people are pretty insensitive to many things that a pregnant woman goes through.


----------



## MrsKChicago

People just love to prove pregnant women wrong. I got it a lot when I mentioned wanting a drug free birth with Teddy. I did end up with an epidural but I'm completely happy with my choice to try unmedicated and I'm trying again with this one. On the other hand, I've stuck pretty closely to a lot of my gentle/attachment parenting ideals that people think are crazy. Sometimes parents are wrong because you can't predict everything, but there's a huge difference between a concerned loved one reminding you that it's ok to reassess and change your path, and a pushy know it all telling you everything you want to do is wrong.


----------



## gingmg

Sav- I think at the core we are saying the same thing, just maybe in different ways??? My only point was that you very well may feel differently, but not because you love differently. And I brought up my friend who while she loved breastfeeding, hated having babies and felt annoyed when her babies cried to bring up the opposite end of the spectrum to make the point that feeling different doesn't mean the love is any less or any more. I really do think our argument and position is the same. I know the people who have made those comments to you were most likely coming from a standpoint that your love will be different, which we both know is ridiculous. But I do think it's completely reasonable to think that your feelings may be very different and how you come to love this baby may be very different as well. If my wife were to carry our next child (there isn't going to be a next one, but if there was) I think it would be a very different experience for me. I know I would love that baby with all my heart but I can guarantee it would take some time for me to feel that way. And that's ok. I also think it's reasonable to believe that parenting styles and philosophies aren't etched in stone and that sometimes people make choices for one that they didn't make for another. Again, I don't think that's about biology or love, I think that's just because people evolve, change, feel differently, or sometimes it's because the needs of the child is so different that that's what drives parents to respond or handle something differently. And that can mean a variety of things and go a variety of ways. You know this from reading my journal that I now feel very differently about some things that almost seems counterintuitive coming from a nurse, but information and experiences have now shown me another side of something I never in a million years would have questioned before. So... I guess my only point is never say never. We all are ever growing and changing our stances, positions, and feelings based on experiences, where we are in life, what our needs are, and what works for our families. I totally understand your point in that I would be annoyed too if someone was trying to convince me that X would definitely change how I think, or how I parent, or what my beliefs and philosophies were. But my only point is that we are all always changing and how we feel today may not be how we feel tomorrow. I know, you want to kill me now...I can't help it. :)


----------



## Savasanna

MrsKChicago said:


> People just love to prove pregnant women wrong. I got it a lot when I mentioned wanting a drug free birth with Teddy. I did end up with an epidural but I'm completely happy with my choice to try unmedicated and I'm trying again with this one. On the other hand, I've stuck pretty closely to a lot of my gentle/attachment parenting ideals that people think are crazy. Sometimes parents are wrong because you can't predict everything, but there's a huge difference between a concerned loved one reminding you that it's ok to reassess and change your path, and a pushy know it all telling you everything you want to do is wrong.

Maybe it's partly an insecurity thing on our own part? I love what you said about being reminded that it's ok to reassess and change your path, but maybe everyone is worried because, if "you" choose a different path than "my" path must be wrong. In reality - there are so many paths and it's just about finding the one that works for your family. 

My sister is a full on attachment parent. I am very much so not. I love that we have different styles! At first, it was a little difficult - I felt judged and, to be honest, I judged her too. But now, we can talk about it like it's nothing. Ex: When selecting a breast pump she went for one that was a bit more expensive than I did. While we were both deliberating (she just had a baby so we've been doing a lot of pre-baby prep together) we talked about how her selection makes sense for her, as she's planning on EBF, but it probably doesn't for me as I'm planning a breast milk/formula hybrid. It was so nice to just acknowledge the difference without it being a battle to convince the other person why they should do x.

Chicago - kind of funny, I'm almost nervous to tell my friends that I'm open to the idea of an epidural. I'm kind of in the same boat as you, I'm planning on seeing how it goes with no interventions, but I'm not against the idea of an epidural, either. I have NO idea which way it'll go.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm finding the birth parent hormone discussion interesting. I know in our family, the babies are very abstract for DH until they're born. He isn't interested in the kicks beyond knowing the baby is healthy, he isn't too bothered about the ultrasounds or Doppler, but he's very much focused on my well being because I'm a real, concrete thing in his life. It's unusual to me because as the one carrying the baby and living the symptoms, the baby is very very real. I think the flood of emotion almost came as a shock to him when Teddy was born, whereas to me it was just a continuation.

You're so right about that secret judgement. It's easy to read too much into other parents' decisions and how it reflects on you. But even as a parent who's admittedly on a more extreme end of the parenting spectrum, there are very few decisions that I'll actually judge, and they're the ones that I think will actually bring harm to the child. We're all just working in the best interests of our children, and we're all parenting in the real world, not some ideal where everything goes according to plan.

With birth especially, it's so important to educate yourself and be aware of your options and open to change. I really wanted that med free hippie water birth (still do), but in the end I knew if I didn't get some quality sleep I would be at much higher risk of more extreme interventions. It's just such an unknown, you have to do whatever keeps you and the baby safe and sane. So baby moms end up with a lot of emotional trauma when their birth plans go too far off track (and of course some births are actually traumatic on their own), but in the end you just have to have confidence in your decisions. The only person who knows whether pain relief is necessary is the one giving birth.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

*Babybump* - Sounds like a horrible experience with the GD test. I'm so sorry to hear it made you sick. I fear that this time because I've had a lot more sickness this pregnancy than in previous pregnancies, and getting sick in front of people is literally one of my worst fears. Really hope I can keep the drink down this time.

*Savasanna* - I know, right? Preterm labor is always at the back of my mind because of my history of my cervix giving out prematurely (plus I've had two D&Cs in the past) but I always walk around 3-4 cm dilated for a week or two before I actually go into labor and I've never made it to my due date in any of my pregnancies. People can be SO insensitive!

I don't understand why people who are pregnant are automatically set up to take insults from complete strangers. I really don't. I too was judged in my first pregnancy for opting to birth with a midwife rather than a doctor because I wanted a drug free birth. Here, that just isn't the norm, especially in your first pregnancy, and a lot of people told me I was "harming the baby" by not letting a doctor birth me. I'm really thinking about doing a homebirth with this baby because of a terrible experience with a hospital birth during my last pregnancy but I'm not going to tell anyone close to me that because I'd hate to see how many rude comments I'd get then.


----------



## ladybrown33

I have one child before this pregnancy and didn't feel like I bonded with the baby until after he was born and maybe two months old. Pregnancy is a medical condition that I do not enjoy at all. To me it just part of how I became a parent but not the reason I love my child. 

People often judge and wait for you to fail in parenting. I tried to go without medication the first delivery and I will not try that again. It will have to be forced upon by a very speedy delivery, otherwise I want the epidural as soon as I am able. That is just me speaking from my own experience.


----------



## Babybump2017

Hey ladies just an update..

I found out my GD results today. So pre sugary drink my result was 4.6 or something, normal. After the drink it was 7.7 - and 7.8 or higher is where they re-test you and possibly put you on medication throughout pregnancy so I've just escaped it however she isn't worried and told me there's no need to make any changes in my diet etc. She said she may decide to re test my blood at a later date but for now she isn't worried. As she said they need to put the line somewhere! 

Little lady gave us a huge fright today. I felt next to NO movement all day. However had my 28 w/k midwife appt this afternoon so did point it out to her. She heard HB on her Doppler etc but as she said movement is much more important so she referred me to hospital where I've spent my afternoon/evening! Pretty straight forward they strapped one of those Dopplers to my stomach and monitored her heart for 45 minutes. Every time I felt a movement I had to press a button on this handheld device. After 45 mins the printout of her heart rate came out and the doctor came round to me. He said the pattern of her HR was perfect, and each time I felt her I pressed the button which recorded a mark on the chart and around this time her heart rate rised considerably as normal like it's meant to do. They let me home without worry and I have felt her since although movements feel different so I think she may have moved position. 

The worry these little ones cause! :nope: 

I have my 4D scan tomorrow, 28 wks exactly. So that'll put my mind at rest for sure :) 

I haven't read through the comments but I hope you're all well.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Those babies love to scare us! Mine keeps changing positions so I don't feel her as well for a couple days, and it always makes me paranoid. If I couldn't clearly feel that she was kicking in a different spot I'd probably have been calling the midwife too.


----------



## Dani_b

Glad your in the clear for now babybump, and that your little one is doing fine.

Nothing much to report here. Had my GTT the other week, was told would only hear back from it if something showed up. Not heard anything so guessing all is clear.
I see my midwife again on Thursday (27weeks) so will have more routine bloods done. I've also booked for a 3D/4D scan for Friday.


----------



## Savasanna

I feel like movement is one area where I'm glad this is my first (only?) pregnancy. Similar to Chicago, I'll have days where I really don't notice movement as much. Maybe it's her position or that I'm distracted that day (probably both?), but it'll be late evening before I realize that I haven't felt her in a while. And of course when you stop to try to pay attention she NEVER moves.. Anyway, I have nothing to compare this to so I just assume that's normal. I'm kind of refusing kick counts for that reason. I'm having an average of 2 appointments per month (soon to be more!) to check in on her and everything has come back normal thus far.. so I just assume all is good and whatever I am (or am not) feeling is normal. 

Something cool happened the other day though - my wife and I were laying down watching TV when she mentioned that she wanted to feel the baby. I told her that I hadn't felt her in a little while so she might be sleeping right now. My wife started talking to my belly asking the baby to wake up and BAM! huge kick to her face. It was exciting/sweet. :)

This is all starting to be so real! Third trimester!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, how nice of baby to cooperate! Mine have both gone into hiding if anyone wanted to feel ;)

We're getting to a point where keeping track of movement really is important. A specific number of kicks is less important, because they do have quiet days, but it can save your baby's life if you pay attention to what's normal for them and call in if there's reduced movement. It's the first and often only warning sign of a problem in the third trimester - by the time your midwife can't find a heartbeat at a routine appointment it's too late.

I don't mean to be a scary fear-mongerer, but it's one of the only ways we have to really protect and monitor our babies before they arrive. I would take it seriously.


----------



## Babybump2017

That's so sweet sava :) 

Yeah i think that's the same with me - I got so use to feeling her kicks right at the front of my stomach and then all of a sudden nothing! The labour ward who checked me over told me they think it's where she's changed position and I just was t feeling her so well if at all.

I had my 4D scan today - she's so perfect 
Weighs roughly 2lb 8oz already and has a head of hair the sonographer said.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Makes sense, babybump. If the baby shifts position to where all of the kicks/movements are going into the placenta then you're likely to feel less movement. I had a couple days this past week where I didn't feel baby move much but today he's been moving quite a bit. I also notice that he seems to move less during a growth spurt. The only reason I think it is a growth spurt is because when he starts moving a lot again, I'll get bad SPD and my belly feels really heavy.


----------



## gingmg

Did anyone else see that the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists changed some of its recommendations this month? Basically their new position is that as long as nothing is wrong, leave the woman alone. This may sound so simple but the truth is that has not been standard hospital practice at all. There is an unnecessary amount of inductions and interventions associated with hospital births and hopefully these new guidelines will help change that and lower the cesarean section rates in the US. The new guidelines recognize that laboring on your back confined to a bed and hooked up to a monitor may not be in the laboring woman's best interest or the best way to encourage labor to progress. It recommends using a hand held Doppler intermittently so that the woman can freely move around. It also states that low risk woman should not be placed on a timeline to delivery, even if they have an epidural, that letting labor progress naturally is now recommended. The new guidelines also now let laboring women drink and recommend that doctors think twice about whether IV fluids are necessary or not, instead of it being part of the common practice that everyone gets. It doesn't go so far to say that women should be allowed to eat during labor, but it does suggest that this be reevaluated in the near future. Basically, the new guidelines recommend for OBs to be more hands off (as long as nothing is wrong) and to start to take on more of the birthing philosophy of midwives. I would imagine it will take time for OBs to change how they are accustomed to doing things but hopefully the culture slowly will start to change. I totally understand that birth is unpredictable and so many things can happen BUT, I think what many people don't realize is that sometimes interventions bring on the need for more interventions which can bring on the need for more interventions etc. I'm not saying that interventions aren't ever necessary, just that some things shouldn't be as "routine " as they are. Has anyone watched the documentary "The business of being born?" I was so happy to see these new guidelines this month, they sound so simple, but I really think it's going to bring more women closer to the experience that they hoped for and hopefully lower the Csection rate. :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think it's great to see the new recommendation, but it's crazy to me that it's necessary. You'd think leaving well enough alone would be pretty obvious...


----------



## gingmg

Right on


----------



## Savasanna

I saw "The Business of Being Born" ages ago and I still think about/reference it. It was a powerful documentary. I will say that I've grown more comfortable with the idea of interventions than I was when I first watched it (at the time I wanted a completely hands off, home birth - whereas now I'm happy with the idea of birthing in a hospital with the intent of no interventions, but am open to the idea if that's where the experience takes me) but I think it had a LOT of great points and really brought to light some inherent conflicts with a for-profit medical system. 

That's really great news about the changes to ACOG!


----------



## gingmg

I'm not opposed to interventions either, when necessary. It's some of the routine practices that are beneficial for the flow of the system not the laboring woman and her baby that I am happy to see change.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I've always wanted to attempt a home birth, but then when the time comes, I don't know if I'd chicken out. As much as I want as few interventions as possible, the baby's health, as well as my own comes before all. All of my kids were born at a birth center with a midwife rather than a OB/GYN which was perfect because I feel more comfortable knowing that those interventions are there if I need them, yet I like to deliver as natural as possible. Thankfully my first three babies were born without the need for any pain relief.


----------



## Babybump2017

I mentioned a home birth to my other half not long ago actually. He thinks being our first child it seems a bad idea and thinks a hospital birth is a more sensible choice. That way if (god forbid) there are any complications etc then we are in the right place. I have been asked by my midwife to start writing my birth notes. So far I have minimal pain relief (let's see if I can stick to that haha) and no students in the room. I've been offered to give birth in a new built suite in the hospital, they have double beds mood lighting built in birth pools etc. To be able to opt for this suite you have to have a straight forward easy pregnancy as they offer next to no pain relief. Just pethadine and gas and air. So that is definitely something to think about


----------



## Tess08

My birthing plan sounds very different to most of you ladies lol! Under 'pain relief' I have literally written 'EPIDURAL, EPIDURAL, EPIDIRAL!' I opted for only gas and air with my first and had a horrific experience. I was too far gone when I got to labour suite for an epidural anyway but I was screaming for 1 haha. My daughter was back to back and I was pushing for 2 hours but she just wasn't budging so I was then taken for an emergency section although ended up with rotational forceps to turn her. I was going to try as little pain relief again this time as I thought well last time was horrendous but I got there in the end and then a few months ago I was a birthing partner for my sister and I completely changed my mind. She opted for an epidural at 4cm, fell asleep about half an hour later for 5 hours, woke up and was told she was now 10cm and to start pushing when she was ready. Off she went and my nephew was born under what I can only describe as the calmest circumstances I've ever seen. It was so different to what I experienced as she was just sitting chatting away to us in between pushes about every day rubbish because she wasn't feeling any pain. I definitely want that this time around after my eventful experience last time lol x


----------



## Savasanna

Tess - I'm really 50/50 on whether or not to get an epidural. I really don't want a miserable birth experience, so if it gets miserable I have zero problem with requesting one. The only reason I'm not immediately going there is that I haven't experienced labor ever so I don't really know how it's going to be, you know? 

Anyone else starting to get pretty uncomfortable? T-minus 10 weeks!


----------



## Tess08

Savasanna said:


> Tess - I'm really 50/50 on whether or not to get an epidural. I really don't want a miserable birth experience, so if it gets miserable I have zero problem with requesting one. The only reason I'm not immediately going there is that I haven't experienced labor ever so I don't really know how it's going to be, you know?
> 
> Anyone else starting to get pretty uncomfortable? T-minus 10 weeks!

Yeh defo, just take it as it comes. No one knows how they are going to cope with it until they are in that situation. I'm going to see how I get on too and not have one if I don't feel like I absolutely need it. The reason I've written in my birthing plan I want one is because I don't want them trying to talk me out of it if I do ask for one lol. 

I'm not really uncomfortable to be honest because I still don't actually have a bump!! I'm starting to get quite worried actually as I'm 28 weeks and people look at me really funny when I tell them I'm pregnant never mind when I tell them how far on I am lol... I have my midwife on fri for the first time since I was 22.5 weeks so I'm hoping she can put my mind at ease. I feel movement which is reassuring but I honestly don't even look the slightest bit pregnant. Infact I weighed myself this morning and I am 4lbs lighter than I was before I fell pregnant. Do you all have proper bumps? X


----------



## gingmg

The absolute only reason I got on the natural birth path was because my platelets dropped during my last pregnancy and the option of an epidural was taken away from me. Well, my platelets had to be over 100 to be a candidate for an epidural and every blood draw I had I was dropping lower so I knew I couldn't count on the fact that an epidural was going to be an option. I was referred to a hematologist and she said she could give me IV steroids to boost my platelets up so that I could guarantee being over 100, but that seemed crazy to me and I didn't want my son to be exposed to steroids unnecessarily. So I got the word epidural out of my vocabulary, did a shit ton of reading on natural births, ways to cope, listened to a hypnobirthing CD every day and just embraced it to try to give myself the best chance of a positive natural experience. And it worked and/or I got really lucky because I did have a positive experience. Turns out my platelets were 107 on the day my son was born so technically they would have allowed me to have an epidural, but there was no way to know ahead of time that I would have made the cut off. I just had my platelets checked this morning so I'll see if I'm looking at the same situation this time too (I think I might be because I seem to be bruising more), but if I am, I don't feel as scared about it as I did the first time.


----------



## Savasanna

I definitely have a bump, although, even though it feels huge to me, everyone around me says it looks small. But maybe they're just saying that to try to keep the pregnant person happy (haha). As of my last doctor's appointment (which was 3.5 weeks ago) I had gained 3lbs so far, although to be honest I was at a bit of a higher weight (for me) when I got pregnant so I think the healthier eating balanced out the pregnancy gain. My next appointment is Friday, though so it'll be interesting to see where I'm at now. I feel like I've gained a lot in the past month so we'll see!


----------



## gingmg

I definitely look pregnant but I think my bump is pretty little too. I've gained a bunch of weight but I feel it more in my legs, hips, and butt than anywhere else. I still feel good, thank god because I don't know how I'm going to run around after my crazy toddler in the sweltering heat when I don't!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Are you tall or do you have a long torso, Tess? Or really strong abdominal muscles? A lot of women don't show much because they have plenty of room for baby to hide.

I'm definitely showing, even though I've still only gained a pound or two. My hips are feeling better, between PT and the baby being higher, but she's starting to feel heavy, too. The insomnia has started and I'm really sensitive to heat, too. But overall it's really not bad as long as I take it easy.

Anyone else having fun shopping? My mom's favorite thrift store had their monthly half off everything sale on Saturday, so we went and I found so much cute girly stuff, mostly for 50 cents or $1. I have a lot of general neutral stuff left from my son so I didn't technically need much, but I'm having a lot of fun picking out cute girl clothes. I don't think we need too much for her now, we already have the big stuff from Teddy, so it's just replacing pacifiers and so on, and I'm only buying a few of those because I'm hoping we don't need them.


----------



## Savasanna

Yes! The sleep disturbances are creeping in! I haven't had insomnia, but I have had really intense/weird/vivid dreams that cause me to wake up wide-eyed and bushy tailed in the middle of the night. Thankfully, I've been able to fall back asleep so far, but I fear the insomnia is on the horizon. 

My RLP has been more active as well. Also, these other weird cramps that I'm assuming are BH, although it's hard to tell as I thought you could time BH and this is (again) more of a dull achy cramp as opposed to something I can time. In any event, it's been happening all morning and it's making me tired. Relax, little one! ;)


----------



## Babybump2017

Tess my friend is the exact same! She's 31 weeks in fact. And you wouldn't know she was pregnant. I think it all depends on a number of things but your overall fitness before you fell pregnant plays a huge part. She runs Zumba classes 3 times a week (and didn't stop up until about 2 months ago) so her abs would be a hell of a lot tighter than mine for example :haha: although i was only 8.5/9 stone pre pregnancy, I wasn't half as fit as she is! so whilst I have a huge bump and she doesn't, it is probably because she's generally fitter! Did you use to gym or anything? 

Also i have to ask this as it's driving me up the wall! Is anyone making milk yet?! I'm literally washing our bed sheet every couple of days as I keep getting little milk circles on it! Only about the size of a £2 coin, but liquid marks never the less.. I didn't think it happened this early if I'm honest


----------



## Tess08

Babybump2017 said:


> Tess my friend is the exact same! She's 31 weeks in fact. And you wouldn't know she was pregnant. I think it all depends on a number of things but your overall fitness before you fell pregnant plays a huge part. She runs Zumba classes 3 times a week (and didn't stop up until about 2 months ago) so her abs would be a hell of a lot tighter than mine for example :haha: although i was only 8.5/9 stone pre pregnancy, I wasn't half as fit as she is! so whilst I have a huge bump and she doesn't, it is probably because she's generally fitter! Did you use to gym or anything?
> 
> Also i have to ask this as it's driving me up the wall! Is anyone making milk yet?! I'm literally washing our bed sheet every couple of days as I keep getting little milk circles on it! Only about the size of a ï¿½2 coin, but liquid marks never the less.. I didn't think it happened this early if I'm honest

Wow your friend sounds very committed lol! I'm 5ft 1 and I'm not fat or anything but I'm definitely not super fit either. I'm just a normal size 10-12 so I don't think extra strong abdominal muscles have anything to do with it. I found a picture of me 24 weeks with my daughter and I look waaaaay more pregnant than I do now! 

Nope I'm not producing milk yet. I keep giving my boobs a little squeeze in the shower to check but nothing yet lol.

And no I haven't actually bought much because we are still frantically trying to find a house before baby comes as right now we live in a small flat and I have no where to put anything! Panic is starting to set in a bit now that we won't find something before baby is born... x


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I look huge and I'm not very short either. I'm 5'7" and all baby. I'm measuring about 30/31 weeks by fundal height so I look like I'm ready to pop. Several wonderful people have even told me so. I've had fanny daggers from baby's head being on my cervix and breathlessness from his butt/feet being in my ribs. When I feel my belly, all I feel are baby parts. TBH I'm not sure how I'm going to be able to stretch 13 more weeks. I just broke out in my first stretch marks for this pregnancy last week :wacko:

Anyone have any good stretch mark remedies?


----------



## MrsKChicago

My milk started coming back a couple weeks ago.


----------



## gingmg

My milk started coming back in a few weeks ago too.


----------



## Savasanna

How do you know when that happens? Is it actually leaking out on its own, without you guys having to do anything?


----------



## Impatient27

No milk for me yet either, but I keep having this yellow waxy stuff on my nipples. I presume dried/thick colostrum?

My belly feels huge to me but I'm measuring right on track. 20 pounds gained already ð¬ I think it's mostly belly and boobs though - maybe a bit in the thighs and butt. Hopefully it'll slow down now though... I don't really want to surpass another big mark on the scale...


----------



## MrsKChicago

With my first I started finding a bit of crusty dried colostrum on my nipples, or occasionally on my shirt, so I tried hand expressing and got a little. This time Teddy was still nursing when I got pregnant, so I saw when it dried up, and a few weeks ago he was sick and wouldn't drink water so I tried letting him nurse more frequently and I was a little milky after he unlatched. I'm not sure if him being sick helped trigger it coming back. I finally weaned him off of his last nursing session when he was feeling better, but I can still express colostrum if I try.


----------



## Savasanna

How does one hand express? Are you literally just squeezing your boobs or is there a trick/method?


----------



## gingmg

I realized I had colostrum from hand expressing too. My son still nurses and it seemed like he was drinking again after my milk had dried up after the first trimester. I expressed to see if he really was getting anything and it had come back. I don't really know how to explain how to do it. I guess it's kinda like squeezing. I bet there are videos online that demonstrate it. I don't remember having colostrum before delivery last time though.


----------



## MrsKChicago

There are videos online, but technique isn't so important if you're just checking to see if there's anything there, vs trying to actually collect milk. I just gently squeeze and apply pressure in the direction of the nipple, if that makes sense. You don't want to squeeze the actual nipple, but up on the breast itself.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

No milk here. My boobs don't really know how to work LOL. Took them 3 days postpartum for me to get colostrum in my last pregnancy.


----------



## Savasanna

Ah, I don't think I have anything yet, then. I've tried giving them a squeeze in the shower a few times - nothing! That's ok.. I don't mind waiting on the leaking boobs. :haha:


----------



## Dani_b

I've noticed a few drops if I squeeze, but nothing major yet. 11 weeks tomorrow


----------



## peach81

No colostrum here. I check my nipples every day and... nothing. Not that I want my boobs dripping...


----------



## ladybrown33

I have breast milk well just tiny drops on my shirt or bra in the mornings.

I have gained 24 lbs so far and it's kind of hard to accept because this pregnancy still has about two months left. I know I should focus on healthy me and healthy baby but watching the scale go up is tough.


----------



## peach81

ladybrown33 said:


> I have gained 24 lbs so far and it's kind of hard to accept because this pregnancy still has about two months left. I know I should focus on healthy me and healthy baby but watching the scale go up is tough.

I have gained a ridiculous amount of weight so far... well over 35 pounds. It's become so depressing that I can't even look at the scale anymore when I'm being weighed in during my prenatal visits. I just look away and tell myself that it won't matter after the baby is born.


----------



## ladybrown33

peach81 said:


> ladybrown33 said:
> 
> 
> I have gained 24 lbs so far and it's kind of hard to accept because this pregnancy still has about two months left. I know I should focus on healthy me and healthy baby but watching the scale go up is tough.
> 
> I have gained a ridiculous amount of weight so far... well over 35 pounds. It's become so depressing that I can't even look at the scale anymore when I'm being weighed in during my prenatal visits. I just look away and tell myself that it won't matter after the baby is born.Click to expand...

I try the same thing


----------



## Dani_b

You get weighed at every appointment? We only get weighed at our booking appointment here, so I don't actually know how much weight I've gained


----------



## peach81

Dani_b said:


> You get weighed at every appointment? We only get weighed at our booking appointment here, so I don't actually know how much weight I've gained

Really? That's odd. Yeah, my doctor's office keeps track of my pregnancy weight along with my other vitals.


----------



## Dani_b

peach81 said:


> Dani_b said:
> 
> 
> You get weighed at every appointment? We only get weighed at our booking appointment here, so I don't actually know how much weight I've gained
> 
> Really? That's odd. Yeah, my doctor's office keeps track of my pregnancy weight along with my other vitals.Click to expand...

I get my blood pressure and urine checked at each visit, and the midwife has started listening to baby and measuring the bump


----------



## Savasanna

Me too. I'm weighed every appointment and they take a urine sample to check for protein and... sugar? Something else.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm weighed every visit too. I think sometimes sudden drastic weight changes can be a sign of potential issues.


----------



## Tess08

Yeh in the UK you only ge weighed at your booking appointment and then again at your final appointment before your due date. I remember finding it strange with my first so I asked my midwife why my weight wasn't being monitored and she said because as long as the baby is measuring fine and your urine samples/blood pressure etc is ok then it really doesn't matter how much weight the woman has or hasn't put on :/ x


----------



## Dani_b

Tess08 said:


> Yeh in the UK you only ge weighed at your booking appointment and then again at your final appointment before your due date. I remember finding it strange with my first so I asked my midwife why my weight wasn't being monitored and she said because as long as the baby is measuring fine and your urine samples/blood pressure etc is ok then it really doesn't matter how much weight the woman has or hasn't put on :/ x

I've only ever been weighed at my booking, never before my due date. Must be something they do different in different areas


----------



## Tess08

Dani_b said:


> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh in the UK you only ge weighed at your booking appointment and then again at your final appointment before your due date. I remember finding it strange with my first so I asked my midwife why my weight wasn't being monitored and she said because as long as the baby is measuring fine and your urine samples/blood pressure etc is ok then it really doesn't matter how much weight the woman has or hasn't put on :/ x
> 
> I've only ever been weighed at my booking, never before my due date. Must be something they do different in different areasClick to expand...

Yeh possibly. With my first I was weighed at my booking and then again at my appointment when I was 39+4. My bump was measuring really big with her though so maybe that's why she weighed me at my final app x


----------



## Savasanna

I mean, that kind of makes sense. Weight can be influenced by SO much - if they're tracking baby's growth, blood pressure and urine.. I feel like that's more important than weight. Tracking weight is weird anyway - generally, my mindset is to not care too much. But of course it's hard not to see the scale go up and care SOME. We've been trained our entire lives to focus on the scale, even when you're consciously letting that go, it hangs on at the subconscious level, you know?


----------



## ladybrown33

I get weighed at every appointment, along with blood pressure, they don't check my urine. They also let me know at every appointment not only how much I weigh but how much I have gained. I think this is because of my "high risk" pregnancy. I am over 35 and have type 2 diabetes.


----------



## Tess08

Hi ladies. So at my midwife appointment today my midwife said I am measuring 2 weeks behind my actual dates (so I'm 28+2 but bump is only measuring 26) but she didn't seem bothered about this... she said they don't do anything about it unless you are 3 or more weeks behind and that she would keep an eye on the growth but then she booked my next appointment for 6 weeks time! I know she's the midwife and obviously knows better than me but I'm really concerned because if my baby's growth falls behind by another week I won't know until I'm 34 weeks by which time I'm scared it might be too late to do anything :/ x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Some women just measure small. Pay attention to movement and call if anything seems off, generally if there are true size issues you'll see a decrease in movement in plenty of time to catch it.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

They've always weighed me at every appointment... and they always freak out if I gain more than a pound a week. I think it'd be less stressful if they'd just let the weight thing slide, unless you of course had concerns. They also check my urine for protein, measure fundal height, take my blood pressure and check baby's heartbeat. One thing that the place I go to does do differently from most others I've read about is the GD test. Instead of making me drink that nasty glucose, they just have me fast overnight and go to the lab first thing in the morning to have my blood drawn.

Tess try not to stress too much. It is normal for singleton babies to measure up to 3-4 weeks either way. It could just be you're in for a smaller baby. Not necessarily a bad thing. Genetics play a huge role in baby size.

Weird question but has anyone ever had cramps or Charlie horses in their feet? For some reason I keep getting them. I've had them in my legs but never in my feet before :shrug:


----------



## Tess08

I'm trying not to worry but my friend who is 3 weeks ahead of me measured 2 weeks behind just last week and was sent for a growth scan. Turns out her baby isn't growing properly so she is being given steroids to try and help the babies lungs grow quicker because they think they may need to induce her at 34 weeks to get the baby out! I spoke to her bout movement and she said she still gets lots of movement and the hospital were also really happy with babies heartbeat so literally the only thing that identified this was her scan. It's just frustrating that some midwifes think something is a concern but another midwife thinks the exact same thing is fine :/ I have actually booked a private scan for tonight because I thought there's no point in me worrying about it for 6 weeks until my next app. 

Lilmiss nope I've not had it in my feet I'm afraid! Legs yes but not in feet x


----------



## Babybump2017

Tess I was gonna say the same. As long as movement doesn't seem to change then I wouldn't worry and if the midwife was worried I'd like to think she would have looked deeper into it there and then. If she's happy to send you away for another 6 weeks I'd say she sees it happen quite often. Chill mumma :) and remember there's a labour ward in the hospital who monitor baby if you're really worried, I'm glad I made use of them a few weeks back rather than worrying. 

Is anyone else finding movements have changed slightly? It's gone from flicks and kicks to more rolling, like my belly is doing the Mexican wave except I have a baby inside :haha: and DAMN I'm finding kicks to the side (my right side) so uncomfortable!! I wouldn't even say painful but it feels awful. Just under my rib, like in the middle of my hip bone and bottom rib! Ouch! She loves to kick that spot. I am finding movements quite uncomfortable I'm not sure if that's anything to do with the fact my placenta is at the front rather than back? I might ask that when I next see the midwife on Monday actually. 

Is everyone sorted with baby supplies yet? We are so close. Just need to sort out her cot and cot bedding, and I need to order the decorated letters for her nursery wall when we finally settle on a name which is driving me insane :nope: poor girl will be 5 with no name at this rate. I've made a start packing my hospital bag too, just gonna do little bits at a time. It's all becoming very real and creeping up quicker than I could've imagined. One of my friends gave birth yesterday and had the time from hell. Wasn't dilating and repeatedly being sick. That was before it properly started. So she was rushed for an emergency section as she was trying to push in a state of panic before it was time and she was in such a state it was actually dangerous for her and baby. But she's here and healthy so that's great. Meeting her tonight and I can't wait but all this has made me want my baby here

Also how long does everyone have left at work? I pack up August 18. So only a couple weeks before I'm due. But that means I'll get almost the full 9 months with the baby rather than sitting at home waiting for it to happen.


----------



## Tess08

Babybump2017 said:


> Tess I was gonna say the same. As long as movement doesn't seem to change then I wouldn't worry and if the midwife was worried I'd like to think she would have looked deeper into it there and then. If she's happy to send you away for another 6 weeks I'd say she sees it happen quite often. Chill mumma :) and remember there's a labour ward in the hospital who monitor baby if you're really worried, I'm glad I made use of them a few weeks back rather than worrying.
> 
> Is anyone else finding movements have changed slightly? It's gone from flicks and kicks to more rolling, like my belly is doing the Mexican wave except I have a baby inside :haha: and DAMN I'm finding kicks to the side (my right side) so uncomfortable!! I wouldn't even say painful but it feels awful. Just under my rib, like in the middle of my hip bone and bottom rib! Ouch! She loves to kick that spot. I am finding movements quite uncomfortable I'm not sure if that's anything to do with the fact my placenta is at the front rather than back? I might ask that when I next see the midwife on Monday actually.
> 
> Is everyone sorted with baby supplies yet? We are so close. Just need to sort out her cot and cot bedding, and I need to order the decorated letters for her nursery wall when we finally settle on a name which is driving me insane :nope: poor girl will be 5 with no name at this rate. I've made a start packing my hospital bag too, just gonna do little bits at a time. It's all becoming very real and creeping up quicker than I could've imagined. One of my friends gave birth yesterday and had the time from hell. Wasn't dilating and repeatedly being sick. That was before it properly started. So she was rushed for an emergency section as she was trying to push in a state of panic before it was time and she was in such a state it was actually dangerous for her and baby. But she's here and healthy so that's great. Meeting her tonight and I can't wait but all this has made me want my baby here
> 
> Also how long does everyone have left at work? I pack up August 18. So only a couple weeks before I'm due. But that means I'll get almost the full 9 months with the baby rather than sitting at home waiting for it to happen.

Nope we aren't even nearly sorted with baby supplies :( we are still frantically trying to find a house before baby arrives because our little 2 bed flat is too small for 4 of us! We have no where to put anything so I've bought a few bits of clothing which I've just dumped in my daughter's room but can't buy anything bigger until we have somewhere to put it. Starting to panic a bit now about it actually because like u say, I feel like it's going mega quick too. 

I finish up on 4th August which is 6 weeks before I'm due. I've saved some leave so the first 2 weeks will be annual leave then my maternity leave kicks in 4 weeks before I'm due. I went off 6 weeks before with my daughter and felt like it was a waste of time as I was so bored waiting for her to arrive but this time is so different. I'm exhausted being pregnant this time also having a 3 year old to run after to feel like I need the time off before hand to relax a bit. I also want some time just me and my baby girl before another baby comes along to shake things up a bit lol. 

Yeh I feel movements have changed to a lot more rolls and stuff which I find pretty uncomfortable a lot of the time. My baby is VERY active so I get very little peace lol x


----------



## gingmg

Tess- I'm sorry you are so worried right now. How did your scan go? Can you call the midwife back and ask for an earlier next appointment? I would think, even if she doesn't think it's necessary, if she knew how worried you were she would be more than happy to see you sooner? I hope everything is okay, I'm sure it will be. Xx


----------



## Tess08

gingmg said:


> Tess- I'm sorry you are so worried right now. How did your scan go? Can you call the midwife back and ask for an earlier next appointment? I would think, even if she doesn't think it's necessary, if she knew how worried you were she would be more than happy to see you sooner? I hope everything is okay, I'm sure it will be. Xx

Thanks ging, really appreciate it. My scan is in a few hours so I'll let you know how it goes. Yeh that's what I thought. My appointments with her have been every 4 weeks up until now and then I express a genuine concern she moved the next one to 6 weeks away which is the complete opposite of what I expected her to do lol :S I'm sure my scan will put my mind at ease so can't wait for it. Also excited to see my wee bubbas face in 3D :) we are also taking my daughter with us so this will be the first time she's seen her little brother wriggling about. She's super excited lol x


----------



## Babybump2017

That's good she's so active tess :) that shows that everything is clearly fine! And yeah do let us know how your scan goes. The 3D/4D is amazing!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Movements are changing here, I think she's running out of room. I had an anterior placenta last time and I'm feeling a lot more this time around. I think she's still favoring a head up position so I'm going to see if my midwife recommends Spinning Babies at my appointment this week. I'm getting to the point where most babies have flipped, I think, but I do make small babies so I'm sure she still has space to turn. I'm just trying not to worry for now.

We have a doula now! We debated it for awhile, because we really underutilized our doula last time, but there's an organization here that provides low cost doulas for families under a certain income level, and I think I'd rather waste $200 and feel she was unnecessary than save it and wish I'd had a doula. Since this is our last baby I'm hoping I get my "ideal" birth experience this time, though I know from my first birth that it is what it is with labor and you just do the best you can. With this program we don't choose our own doula, we're assigned one, and a backup, so I'm looking forward to meeting them soon. I googled our primary doula and she looks promising.

We're not ready at all! I did this with Teddy, too, everything was last minute and it really made me crazy. We're going sometime this month or in early August to visit my friend a couple hours away who has our car seat and cosleeper, we have to do a deep clean and reorganize to make space for baby's things, I have to do a bunch of laundry, etc. And I need to buy a few things, like diapers, bottles, etc. We have a spare convertible seat, a pack n play, and clothes, and diapers are easy, so we'll manage if she really surprises us early. And really, if she was this early she'd be in the NICU anyway. But I'd rather just have it done. I'm definitely starting to get that nesting urge.


----------



## Babybump2017

This might sound ridiculous but what's a doula?


----------



## gingmg

Chicago- I listened to Maggie Howell's Natal Hypnobirthing CD and I found it very helpful both leading up to labor to keep my anxiety down and during. I don't know, I guess Im a believer that it's part of the reason I feel like I was able to manage without an epidural (although I did have Nubian for pain relief which was stupid because it didn't help and I didn't like how I felt). I couldn't afford real hypnobirthing classes but for 15$ I found the CD incredibly helpful. My platelets are dropping again, so looks like I'm in the same situation that the choice of an epidural might not be available, so Im definitely going to need some coping tools again. Doing cat/cow yoga poses, especially while you feel movements can help get the baby into position. Spinning babies is also a great resource. Do you have a yoga ball?

Babybump- A doula is a birth coach. 

Tess- thinking of you! How did your scan go? Are you ok???


----------



## MrsKChicago

She's basically professional labor support. There's a lot of research that shows that hiring a doula significantly reduces the odds of c sections and other interventions. They're not medical professionals like midwives or OBs, but they're trained in all sorts of pain relief and relaxation techniques and also different ways of keeping baby moving down when labor slows. They're great for your birth partner, too, because they can help them to help you effectively, and they're there for you if your partner needs to use the bathroom or something and doesn't want to leave you alone. They're a wonderful resource, especially if you're planning a medication-free birth, but they're usually very expensive since they're on call and can only take a few clients around the same due date.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ging, I've heard such great things about hypnobirthing. I actually have a book and CD around here somewhere from Teddy's birth, but I never even took the CD out of the package. I'm not sure I really have the personality for hypnobirthing, I'm not so good at the whole meditation and visualization thing, but I really should at least give it a shot. 

I don't have a yoga ball, but they're easy enough to order. I was doing a lot of cat/cow in PT and it seemed like she changed positions after my appointments pretty often, so I could see that being helpful. It's hard with a toddler in the house, though! I think it would shift from cat/cow to horsie pretty quickly :haha:


----------



## Tess08

Scan went well here :) apparently although my bump is measuring 2 weeks behind my baby is actually measuring a week ahead haha! My daughter was 8lb 6 and she said if this baby goes to full term we should expect him to be very much the same. So a big baby despite having next to no bump! She also said he has so much hair that she could see it on the scan :| my daughter had lots of hair too and I had to start putting clips in it when she was about 2 weeks old to keep it out of her eyes! I don't think I'll get away with that with a boy so it looks like this one might need a very early first haircut lol... x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yay! So glad baby is looking good, Tess!


----------



## Dani_b

Glad all is well tess


----------



## gingmg

Tess- Great news! So happy to hear!


----------



## Babybump2017

Great news!!! I think that's definitely more proof that bump size doesn't mean a great deal! He's gonna be a chunker :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tess08 said:


> Scan went well here :) apparently although my bump is measuring 2 weeks behind my baby is actually measuring a week ahead haha! My daughter was 8lb 6 and she said if this baby goes to full term we should expect him to be very much the same. So a big baby despite having next to no bump! She also said he has so much hair that she could see it on the scan :| my daughter had lots of hair too and I had to start putting clips in it when she was about 2 weeks old to keep it out of her eyes! I don't think I'll get away with that with a boy so it looks like this one might need a very early first haircut lol... x

Glad to hear that all is well, Tess!


----------



## Savasanna

Tess - so happy to hear all is well! I was measuring 29cm at my 30+5 appointment last week as well. My OB wasn't worried either. But I understand how it's easy to get wrapped up in numbers and the idea of ahead/behind. I started down the path of google after I left that appointment but quickly decided to turn off my brain and trust that all was ok. It's hard though. :hugs: 

I'm planning on working right up until delivery. Unfortunately, I don't have enough time to take any time off before the birth. As it is, it's looking like I'm going to have to cut my leave back from 12 weeks to 10 to save on money. That makes me sad but.. going over our budget, I really think it's the right decision. 

Oh - and my kicks are definitely feeling more like pushes and rolls as well! It's pretty fun to watch the belly move around like that. Oh - and I'm finding myself short of breath a lot. My next growth scan is on Friday and I can't wait to see how big she is now! 

I have had a charlie horse in my foot. Only once, and it was actually earlier in the 2nd tri, but yup.. definitely happened. I don't love the charlie horse side effects! I'm not getting them frequently, but when I do they're so strong that my calf is sore for the entire next day! Pregnancy does so many crazy things to our bodies!


----------



## ladybrown33

I had the charlie horse in my foot at the beginning, and now I am getting them frequently in my leg. 

I am exhausted and ready for maternity leave but I will continue working as long as I possibly can for financial reasons I can't be out of work too long.


----------



## gingmg

I've been getting leg and foot cramps too, at night. If I flex my foot hard as soon as they start it usually prevents them from getting worse and it goes away pretty fast otherwise they can be soooo painful!! Ive been taking a supplement called Bioplasma- it's a homeopathic remedy of 12 different electrolyte salts and I've noticed the days I take it and stay better hydrated, the less likely I am to wake up with a Charlie horse at night. It has magnesium in it which is what I think helps the leg cramps. My midwife said it was good for the amniotic fluid and to stay hydrated.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Baby's been mostly transverse, which at nearly 32 weeks is uncomfortable and slightly concerning. My midwife isn't worried yet but said I could look into some of the Spinning Babies exercises at this point. She did some major wiggling last night and she's finally feeling vertical! I just wish I could tell which end is up, but there's a little too much padding in the way for my inexperienced self to tell.


----------



## Savasanna

Wow - that must feel crazy! This baby has been head down since my 28 week growth scan. She feels so huge now, I can't imagine if she were traverse! Must've been pretty wild to feel her wiggle around to a new position, though! 

I can definitely feel the difference between kicks and punches - so hopefully you'll get a sense of if she's head up or down sometime today.


----------



## ladybrown33

Mrs. K hopefully she is head down by now, when is your next ultrasound? You need that peace of mind at this point in the pregnancy. 

My baby shower is two weeks away and I kind of don't even want it but my family does so I will participate. At this rate this baby will have more stuff than any newborn will ever need.


----------



## Savasanna

I'm sort of in the same boat. Our shower is the 22nd. My family is working so hard to put it together so I'm trying to be a good sport for them. But I really don't like being the center of attention. I prefer to throw the parties, rather than be the subject of them.


----------



## ladybrown33

Savasanna, I feel the same way just trying to be a good sport, but in all honesty I am very tired and just want to get this pregnancy over with. I know everyone is so excited and I don't want to be a party pooper. Our shower date is the 23rd and it can't come soon enough.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hopefully you ladies get some useful presents, at least. My best friend got 90% clothes at her shower, and she already had a bunch of hand me downs from my son. She had to take so much stuff back and he still didn't wear it all. I love picking out baby clothes for showers but I try to stick to one piece of clothing or one outfit and then get something boring and practical. We're not having a shower this time, but I'm thinking about maybe having a little meet the baby bbq in late September.

I need to schedule my ultrasound, I'm glad you reminded me. I'm forgetting everything lately. I'm aiming for a week from Thursday since DH doesn't work Thursdays. This one is to make sure that she's small because that's just how she is, and that there aren't any actual growth problems, but I'll be good to have confirmation of her position too. We had the same size concerns with Teddy and it turned out he was just petite, so we're all expecting the same this time, but it'll be good to confirm.

How's the naming going? I'm starting to go a little crazy, Teddy's name was set in stone at 15 weeks, and now I'm 32 weeks tomorrow and still don't have a middle name. There are several I like but nothing that really calls out to us both. I think we're leaning towards either a nature name (because I just like them) or a strong female historical figure (a little more meaningful but there aren't as many that I love).


----------



## Savasanna

My bub is a tad on the small side as well. At my growth scan on Friday they had her at the 37th percentile. This made me a tad nervous but both my doctor and the ultrasound tech said she looks perfectly normal. So I'm trying not to over-analyze. I think it's just that Friday's appointment came on the heels of my OB telling me that I haven't gained enough weight and that, while it's absolutely fine and I'm 100% not unhealthy (at all! haha) this could impact my ability to breastfeed later on. So now I have it in my head that bub isn't getting what she needs. :( 

I hear you on the names! I actually think we may have FINALLY settled on a name just this past weekend. I think we're going to go with Callie. However, we're a little stuck on the formal name (we like formal and nns). We don't want Caroline or Calista, which seem to be the most common names to shorten to Callie. We're actually kicking around the idea of Callahan, nn Callie. It's a big name, but we got really like it. It's the first name we've both completely agreed on, as opposed to one person loving it and the other being ok with it. 

Anyway, it's a bold choice so we may change it to something else, if something comes along - but I think Callie is just about set in stone.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I like Callahan, but it does read a bit masculine. That's popular right now anyway, so it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me, I just might pick a more feminine middle. There's Calliope, too, but if you think Callahan is too much, I'm sure Calliope is as well.

I'd try not to stress about baby being in the 30th percentile, that's about where Teddy has always been. Someone has to be smaller, right? Hopefully it means easier births for us both. I know it's much scarier the first time around, it really put a shadow over my third trimester with Ted. Are they doing any extra monitoring?

I've only gained a few pounds but I don't think there's any correlation to the baby's weight in my case. I gained 40lbs with Teddy and he was just under 7lbs at 41 weeks. I've never heard of low weight gain causing breastfeeding issues, as long as you're not restrictions calories on purpose.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Your body prioritizes the baby, by the way. She'll get what she needs, even if it's at your expense. So if you're doing ok, she's definitely getting enough.


----------



## gingmg

Sav- 37% is just about average, only a smidge under. That's what my son was too. I've never heard about a correlation with difficulty breastfeeding/low supply with lower weight gain in pregnancy. I actually doubt that would be true, unless you are eating less than you should or restricting calories. Mrs Chicago is right, your body will divert all nutrients to the baby and your milk, even at your expense. In actuality, a super small percentage of women don't make enough milk to feed their babies. Most cases of low supply have more to do with inaccurate/poor breastfeeding advice/recommendations which then leads to low supply than actual low supply. Try not to let any of that worry you now, it probably will all work out okay.

Still struggling with names. Well my wife has a name she is absolutely in love with, but it's not my favorite name. It's ok, but I like many other names better. That's basically how she feels about the two names I really like. I already know most likely I will cave and let her have the name she loves because I got the name I loved with our son (although she loved it too, it just wasn't her first choice). I usually get my way in just about everything else, so I think it's my turn to give in. I guess I just feel a little sad about it because I want to love the name, and I just don't. I know I'll love him, so im sure loving his name will come in time and then I bet I won't be able to picture him as anything else. I don't even want to write it or say it out loud yet because any negativity or indifference I sense is absolutely going to influence how I feel and I don't think I can handle that. So I guess long story short, I think we have a name, but it wasn't the name I really wanted and I think I'm still wrapping my head around that.


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks, Chicago and Ging. I'm not at all attempting to restrict my calories. The only thing even remotely related to "restricting" I've done this entire pregnancy is paying attention to my sugar intake. I had a phase (particularly toward the end of the first tri/beginning of second) where I had one hell of a sweet tooth. So I would try to limit my "desserts" to one a day or I seriously would've lived off of cookies and pie and ice cream. Or, my wife has taken to making me mocktails and uses ginger beer as the base. Ginger beer = soda = tons of sugar, so I try to only have them occasionally (they're really good mocktails!) Anyway - I don't really see that as irresponsible. Other than that - I definitely eat when I'm hungry, but I can't seem to eat a ton in any one sitting. I feel like there isn't enough room in my stomach! So I don't actually think my caloric intake has increased a ton from pre-pregnancy days, which is why I think I'm not gaining much weight. 

I also was in a position where it would've probably been healthy for me to lose a little weight when I became pregnant. So that probably accounts for some of it. In any event, I don't think I'm unhealthy (and I'm certainly not trying to be!), but the thought of something bad happening that was in my control is scary sometimes. Thanks for the reassurance. 

Ironically, I spent the entire first half of the pregnancy joking that I wanted a solid, healthy, full-term, 6-lb baby. Now that my baby is small I'm worrying about it. haha. #parenthood

Ging - I totally understand what you're saying. I think that's why it's so hard to settle on something! You want so badly to have this AHA! moment that it's hard to be ok with something that is just... ok. But, I'm sure once your LO is here their name will just be their name and you won't be able to imagine anything else. It's hard, though. :hugs:

Chicago - It's funny, when I first heard Callahan, it was on a thread of formal names for Callie. So my first impression of it was as a feminine name. I'm not necessarily against using a traditionally masculine name for a girl, but I do worry that she'll be made fun of. But, at the same time, kids are made fun of for everything so.. you can't completely protect against that. 

My mom will hate it, though. :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have the same rule about one dessert a day. Occasionally an extra cookie sneaks in.

Mom hating a name might be extra motivation for me :haha:. This baby's first name is technically masculine but reads as very feminine in today's world, so I get where you're coming from. Sometimes I wonder if we should use the female version, but we just don't like it as much. I'm avoiding unisex middle names because of it, though.

When we were naming Teddy, I liked Theodore, but I wasn't madly in love. I'm not sure what his name would be if it had been totally up to me. DH liked Theodore but kept pushing for a name I really didn't want to use so I just kept throwing out random suggestions. One day I suggested the particular first and middle combination (Theodore Constantine, we don't do simple names :winkwink:) and it stuck in his head and after mulling it over for a day he was set on it, but only that exact combination. I was so happy he was abandoning the idea of the name I didn't like in favor of one I liked, I jumped on the opportunity. I'm still very happy with our decision, so I'm trying to be a little flexible with this one's middle name too. It would be nice to get my first choice all the time, but usually someone has to settle to some degree.


----------



## Savasanna

I LOVE the name Theodore. If we were having a boy that would absolutely be in the running. There are feminine versions of that, too - Theodora and Theodosia, but I don't like those as much. So I hear you on what you're saying re: the new baby's name. 

Everyone is speaking in code about what name they're considering - it's really testing my nosey brain! ;) I can't wait to find out what you all have chosen!


----------



## Dani_b

Urgh I'm sick again.
Fed the kids and had my tea (had the same as them) and now I've got a bucket as a friend for the evening


----------



## Savasanna

:( :( Sorry to hear that, Dani. Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no! I hope you're feeling better soon, Dani.

I always hated it when parents hid the name before birth, and then I saw how opinionated some people get. My mom is really curious but she's incapable of keeping her opinion to herself. If the curiosity gets to you too much you can pm me, I just don't like to post because I'm not exactly hard to identify here, you know?


----------



## Savasanna

ha - No, I totally get it. I always hated the idea of hiding names as well. But it's different when you're the one choosing. We have a very close couple friend (who struggled to conceive at the same time we struggled, and just had a baby so we were pregnant together for a while) who we've cued in on some considerations.. but not all of them. My SIL is the only person who we've shared the true list with. But now that we've "chosen" Callie we've decided to not even tell her. 

Which is hard, because I'm dying to tell her! 

I was nervous to even post it on here, but I needed SOME feedback! (and I at least try to be anonymous on here as I post things in my journal related to foster care)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, I have a few trusted friends who I share names with. I want to make sure I'm not missing some major issue, like naming her after a porn star or giving her awful initials or something. It's good to have a little feedback, it just has to come from the right people - ones who will tell you if there's a real problem but won't flip out because they just don't like it. We got a few raised eyebrows over Constantine even from those people, but I expected that.


----------



## Dani_b

Thanks, luckily I've got a day off tomorrow so I can use that to get work done they I was planning on doing tonight.


----------



## Tess08

Oh Dani that's not good. Hope you feel better soon and you aren't coming down with a stomach bug or something. 

I have to say I'm really glad there are some of you struggling with names too coz we are really stuck! We decided on James as a middle name for a boy years ago when we first started trying for my daughter as it was my DH's 2 grandads names so that is still set in stone. As for a first name we have nothing in the running. DH literally only likes 1 name and I don't like it at all. Basically it was the name we picked for a boy when I was pregnant with my little girl but since then, I have completely gone off it. I don't want to say it as it's quite a normal name so I don't want to offend anyone incase you have children or partners etc of this name lol. Anyway, we've honestly had so many arguments over this because DH isn't budging on this and just shoots down every other name I suggest. He keeps going back to 'but if Lucy had been a boy, this would have been the name' and he just can't understand why I don't like it anymore. I don't know why I don't like it anymore either but the bottom line is that I don't and he just needs to deal with that lol. I think he had it in his head that if he just sticks to his guns that I will eventually change my mind back. I have a whole list of names that I like that I have suggested to him and I would be happy to go with any of them if he liked even 1 of them but it just doesn't seem to be happening... x


----------



## Dani_b

Tess08 said:


> Oh Dani that's not good. Hope you feel better soon and you aren't coming down with a stomach bug or something.

I was sick a few days ago as well, it's usually just the once when it does happen and then I'm ok again


----------



## MrsKChicago

That sounds so frustrating, Tess. I'd be pretty mad if DH wouldn't even discuss it. We've had our girl first name for years and years, but I'm not feeling the middle name we'd have used if Teddy had been a girl, so I know how you feel. I'd have been disappointed if DH decided he didn't like our first name after all this time, but I couldn't just force him into it.


----------



## Savasanna

Yea - names pass sometimes. There were names I loved a year ago that I wouldn't consider now. It happens. I can understand how it could easily happen if it was a "chosen" name (as it was in your case, Tess). We desperately wanted to adopt two of our former foster children (I called them Fish and Panda on here). We had new names picked out for them and everything. I LOVE the names we picked for them, but I absolutely couldn't use them for this bean. Even though they're not being used, they've been taken in my heart. That's that. 

Constantine is a big name. That's how I feel about Callahan. But big names can be awesome! I get why some people are, at least initially, taken aback from them. If we do end up going with Callahan, I think we'll probably announce to the world over email/text, just so we don't have to be there for any of the initial reactions. haha. 

We had the middle name Elizabeth picked out, as that's my SIL's middle name and my wife wanted to use it in her honor. But I'm not in love with it, personally. It's just the middle name, though - so if she really wants to do it that's fine with me. If we adopt Peanut then she'll get my middle name, which is a family name, so I sort of feel like my wife can have dibs on Newbie's middle name. But again, if we end up going with Callahan, I might try to see if she'd be open to something else. I don't love Callahan Elizabeth. Maybe.. Callahan Eliza? Or Callahan Eli? orrrrrr... something completely different? :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, our last name is kind of long and ethnic, too (I think there are like 6 of us in the US)... This next baby's name is shaping up to be long, too. I remember when I was a kid, I couldn't get my own library card until I could write my whole name, so now I joke that our kids won't get theirs until they're in their mid-20s.

I can totally understand not using a name you'd planned to use for a foster baby. That name is already attached, you already have associations with it.


----------



## ladybrown33

I think we have settled on a name, I would like to look at her face to be sure it fits her. This child has had a million names and it does appear that people are really opinionated when it comes to names.

In other news I am now 31 weeks and baby is huge. She was measured to weigh about 4 lbs 13 oz and is the 96 percentile. I will be induced no later than 38 weeks just to make sure she doesn't get too large for a natural delivery. The good news is she isn't big due to my diabetes, she is just a big baby on her own. The doctor says that if her tummy was big then that is a sign that the diabetes has affected her growth but she's just a big girl.


----------



## Savasanna

Wow! So you're at a 7 week countdown now! 

(I agree - even though we are getting close to "choosing" a name, all bets are off if she's born and we don't feel that it's right in that moment)

So my wife has come around to Calliope. So on the table right now we have Calliope, Callahan and an open slot to anything else that could come up to be a formal name for Callie. Getting closer!


----------



## ladybrown33

Yes it is countdown time!!! Exciting and makes me feel like we are so unprepared at the same time. Time to get ready...

I like Calliope at least you and your wife are able to agree on something. I have been given the right to name anything I like since we can't agree on anything at all.


----------



## TFBG

Been a while... I am now 32w2d and had my 32 week ultrasound today!! Baby boy is doing good. Measuring large and in the 83rd percentile. Long legs measuring 36 weeks lol and already 5 lbs. interested to see how big he gets &#128556; Dad and I are both pretty tall.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad things are looking good, TFBG. I'm looking forward to getting another peek at our girl on Thursday.

I'm feeling so stretched out lately. I compared photos and I don't think I'm carrying that differently this time, but baby is definitely beating me up more. Maybe it's the anterior placenta. I'm not sure how another 2 months of baby are going to fit. How are the bumps looking? I see a lot in the Facebook group but not many here. This is 32+3.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1500078923969.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TFBG

MrsK looking good! It's always so exciting to see baby. Mine had both hands over his face so I couldn't see it. Hopefully he cooperates next week for the 3D ultrasound. Everyone says I'm so tiny even though I don't feel that way. Hope I have enough room for baby to continue growing without stretching mommy out too much lol

*how do you attach a photo?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm more anxious to get another confirmation that she's a girl. It seemed clear enough but I'm always paranoid until the birth. I bought a lot of little dresses!

You have to go advanced, and there's a little paperclip above the text box to add an attachment, you select a file there and upload it. It opens in a new window, you can close it once it says your photo is uploaded. It's finicky about image size, though. I can't upload straight from my phone, but I can upload photos I put onto Facebook and then save again.


----------



## TFBG

A teeny tiny part of me was hoping there was a mistake even after the DNA and 2 ultrasounds, that it would still somehow be a girl. It was reconfirmed today that he is still most definitely BOY. 

Thanks for the photo help. Hopefully I did this right.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3286.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsKChicago

Looks great!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I've just had my midwife appointment today and am going for a scan next week to determine why I'm measuring at 34 weeks. There is no way I'm that far along. My midwife is suspecting excessive fluid but I think he is just a big boy, especially based on my previous children. All of them were large for dates. If he is big, I can only hope that he comes a bit early. I'm really nervous though.


----------



## Dani_b

I do t know how to add photos on here, so have never posted any. Only on facebook


----------



## gingmg

Lovely photos!

A few people have told me I've dropped this week. I don't really see it but that makes me worried. I hope not. Or if I have, I hope that doesn't necessarily mean anything?? I vaguely remember people telling me the same this early with my son and I still went to the end, so I'm hoping that's just how I carry? Again, I don't really see it but more than one person has mentioned it. Trying not to over analyze but it's so hard.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I bet it's just baby settling into position, which is great at this point. I wouldn't worry about early labor based on that.


----------



## Savasanna

So.. Callie is out. Wah waaaahh. Back to the drawing board! 

We had our birthing class this weekend. I'm SUPER nervous for labor. I mean, I know it's going to be ok and it'll be a once in a lifetime experience that I'll carry with me always.. but it's also going to totally suck. haha (in a good way, of course)

All looks good on the baby front, though! Crazy to think I'm only going to have one more growth scan with her. I feel like we're really starting to get to the beginning of the end. 

As for me - my hormones are out. of. control. I was a mad woman this weekend! So sensitive and emotional and easy to overwhelm.. I cried.. too many times. Doesn't help that Peanut has been an angry elf most of the weekend. I think it's part this tooth that is working it's way in and part that she can't crawl but desperately wants to. As my wife said "she's a growing baby.. you're growing a baby.. that's a lot to manage!" haha. She's been an unbelievable rock for me, though. I so appreciate it and couldn't imagine getting through this without her. :) 

33 weeks! 7 to go!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no, what happened to Callie? Naming babies is so hard!

How old is Peanut? There's a reason we waited until Teddy was almost 2, I can't handle a baby while pregnant! I'll be so nice for Peanut and Not Callie to be close in age, though. I think sometimes the only thing that keeps me cheerful through all the third trimester discomfort is thinking about my nephew who was born at 28 weeks - he's almost 4 and doing great now, but seeing the alternative to all the third trimester woe puts it into perspective for me. But I have to admit it also helps that I'm not dealing with any truly awful symptoms.

We met our doula yesterday and really liked her! We went through a low cost organization so we didn't get to choose, so there's always a risk you won't really connect. I'm nervous about birth, but I'm trying to build up my confidence. I made it through 12 hours of active back labor before the epidural with Teddy, and I'm hopeful that since this one has a posterior placenta and I'm paying more attention to position it'll be normal labor this time, and faster because she's my second. So it has to be easier, right?? I hope so...


----------



## Savasanna

What do you mean you're paying attention to position? I know there's head down vs. breech - but is there anything we can do to encourage them to be facing the right direction at this point? I assumed that was out of control. 

lol to "Not Callie". Perhaps that's what we should call her? ;) Peanut is 9 months in two days. We decided to start ttc again before we were placed with her - so while this was obviously a "planned" pregnancy (in that, we were working with an RE so it was an intentional try), we had unsuccessfully tried for several years AND have had three other placements that all ended in reunification so.. we certainly weren't expecting to both have the opportunity to adopt a child and become pregnant at close to the same time. Oh life and your tricky curve balls! 

That said, I'm excited to have two kids be super close in age. I think the first year or so will be pretty tough, but it will be awesome to watch their relationship as they grow together. <3 

We just found a conflict with Callie that was too much to overlook. Pretty bummed.. we both really liked the name. 

So great that you like your doula! I can imagine there would be a lot of nerves going into that meeting, as this person is going to be with you during a fairly intimate experience. Are people inviting others into the delivery room? I was considering inviting my mom, but I think I'm going to stick with just my wife. Haven't completely decided yet, though.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ideally baby will be facing your back at birth - Teddy was sunny side up (facing my front), which is more common with anterior placentas, and it's often a factor in back labor, which can be more painful and more likely to take longer and stall. It's more common for them to be facing backwards but small things like watching your posture, sleeping in certain positions, and so on can increase your chances - basically our modern lifestyles tend to put us in less natural positions as we go about our lives, which makes it harder for babies to settle into the pelvis in some cases. My doula said she'd send me some specifics on encouraging baby to get into position, but I do think she's mostly facing the right way even when she's still transverse. 

It's amazing how life throws things at you all at once, isn't it? The first year will be hard but I'm sure it will pay off in the end. Hopefully all goes well with the adoption and they end up best friends. You'll be at an advantage since Peanut hasn't had years to get used to being your one and only, at least.

I'm having DH, the doula, and necessary medical staff. That's it. Even the doula we really weighed the pros and cons for both births. We're both introverts and I don't like to be vulnerable in front of people, but in the end it made sense to have that extra expert support if I want a med-free birth. My mom would be way more stress than I want so I'm grateful that she never pushed to be involved. She wants to be kept in the loop, which is fine with me, but I don't want a party in the delivery room. I figure it's easier to invite people during labor if I change my mind than to disinvite them. Having been through it before, my advice is to only invite people who you actively want there.


----------



## Savasanna

Yea - that's how I'm leaning as well. I'm close with my mom, but there's just this level of comfort that I have with my wife that can't be rivaled. I want to be able to feel free to go to my most vulnerable, if I need to, which is something I truly can only do with her. 

I'd love to hear some of those suggested positioning, when you get them from your doula! For all the growth scans I've had I've never thought to ask if she's forward or rear facing. 

And yes - it's nice that we don't have to worry about preparing Peanut for a new baby. She's actually at the age where she's super into other babies, so I think she'll end up loving having another baby around. ...I hope. ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'll let you know what I find out for sure. A lot of babies don't turn until labor, though, so I wouldn't stress too much about it. It only worries me so much because I've been through back labor and because I really want to go natural this time. I think you said you were more open to an epidural, right?

Comfort is so important. When I was really struggling with Teddy, there were a few times we asked everyone to leave for a bit, even the doula, so I could just process things and decide how to move forward with just DH. We made sure our doula this time knew it was a possibility that we'd ask her to go get herself a coffee or something if we needed some time.


----------



## Savasanna

I am open to an epidural, yes. However, as I'm getting closer to the big show I'm finding myself more and more pulled to the idea of really giving a med-free birth a go. I think I'm to a point where I can say that I'd like it to be med-free - so that's going to be my goal. 

However, as I've said all along, I have absolutely no idea how this will look/feel, which is why I'm keeping the option open, should I find myself completely overwhelmed/consumed with pain. 

I've also heard of this "back labor" - sounds awful. So I'm game to position myself in any way that could help to avoid. 

I have to say - I'm terrified of this experience.. but I'm also sort of excited, too. Like - it's just this HUGE experience looming ahead in my future that I have so many questions about. I don't know, I'm both sort of looking forward to it and completely dreading it / can't wait for it to be over.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I know just what you mean. I'm starting to almost kind of look forward to it but also really really not :haha:


----------



## gingmg

I remember from last time the midwives suggesting bouncing on a yoga ball and making big wide circles with your hips especially from left to right could potential help get the baby in the best position. Also doing cat cow yoga exercises especially when you feel movement can also help. I also remember them telling me not to cross my legs towards the end and to sit sort of on the edge of the chair with your legs open a little bit, kind of like a guy. I'd be curious to know more suggestions that your Doula recommends. 

As far as having a natural medication free birth I swear that being informed and doing your research ahead of time can drastically increase your chances of being successful and having the delivery that you want. I guess I look at it like running a marathon, you wouldn't think you can run a marathon without training right? When I get back from camping at the end of the week I will see if I can upload the hypnobirthing meditation that I started listening to again. I really think if anything it helped me feel less anxious in the weeks leading up to birth and more empowered that I could do it. I still had pain relief but I didn't have the epidural and I really think that is at least part of the reason why. Ina May Gatskin's books 'guide to childbirth' and 'spiritual midwifery' were also truly informative and I learned about all these little things you can do to help when things get hard. For example, kissing releases your body's natural endorphins and that really helped to get through some of the stronger contractions. I labored a lot on the toilet which I know sounds crazy but your body naturally knows to release and let go there which can help you progress faster than being in a bed where your body is not trained to release and let go. Also little things like pursing your lips and making a motor boat type noise can help you dilate because for some reason it helps your cervix relax and open. There's no shame in getting an epidural or even not wanting to try for a natural birth. But I would suggest that anyone who would like to try do some reading to give yourself the best chances. There were so many little things I learned that I really feel like helped when the time came. There was another book I read called 'birthing from within' by Pam England and she had some little exercises to try that involved ice cubes. Basically you hold an ice cube for a minute and try different breathing exercises, guided imagery, and other different things she suggested and you can kind of get a sense of what helps the most in making that minute holding an ice cube go by the fastest. Granted holding an ice cube is not the same thing as having a contraction but it is cold and a minute can feel like a long time and you can get the sense of sort of what little techniques help you more than others. I'm going to re-read many of the books I read before because there was a ton of things like that I mentioned above that I think helped with anxiety leading up to delivery, helped me feel empowered in that my body could do this, and helped to cope when it got hard. Sometimes knowledge is power and I really was mind blown the more I learned about birth and the birthing industry. That's just my own two cents though and everyone has very different feelings on what they want and that's OK. These are just a few of the things I found really helpful, which may or may not be the case for everyone. 

I'm talk texting on the way home from getting my haircut so hopefully it translated ok and there aren't too many spelling mistakes. Hope everyone is well. Have a good week!


----------



## gingmg

I just logged back in to add that I also think my situation was a little different because of my platelets and the idea of not being allowed an epidural is rather terrifying so I needed to do absolutely everything I could to learn about natural pain control and ways to keep my anxiety down. If I could have gone into it with the attitude of "I'll try my best but if I can't do it I'll just ask for an epidural " I don't know that I would have gone down the road I did. Again, there's no shame in not wanting a natural delivery or wanting one and not end up having one, I just ended up where I ended up based on my platelets dropping.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I did all of that before Teddy (even down to the ice cube thing at my birth class) and even though I ended up with an epidural, I think it helped. In the end I really needed the sleep even more than I needed the pain relief, but I don't think I'd have made it as long as I did without a lot of prep.

My doula did mention cat cow pose, which my PT wants me doing, too.


----------



## Savasanna

Those are great suggestions, Ging! I was looking into books that might have some similar exercises and found Mindful Birthing. Has anyone ever read this? I think I'm going to see if my local library has a copy. 

I'm not going to lie, I feel like there's a little bit of pressure to go med-free, just because everyone in my friend group did. Because of this, I've definitely asked my wife to remind me that it's ok to go another route, if she feels like I'm truly struggling. There are just so many factors that I can't predict. How I'll respond to the level of pain. How long the labor progresses for. Things I can't even think of to try to prepare. 

Anyway - we'll see what happens. I'm also nervous to set up too much of a plan, as I don't want to feel disappointed in whatever happens. At the end of the day, my goal is to be healthy and deliver a healthy baby. How that happens is all details. 

Bleh - back is driving me crazy today and it's not even 9am!


----------



## MrsKChicago

The most important thing is that you're the one calling the shots (obviously in a serious emergency that may go out the window, but that's rare). I didn't reach my "goal" with Teddy, but I know I made well-reasoned, informed decisions. Nobody pushed me to do anything I was unsure about because they thought they knew better than I did. I still consider it a positive experience even though it's one I hope not to repeat. I'm sure you'll be happy with whatever decisions you make in labor, as long so you go in educated.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Well I had my ultrasound today to determine why I'm measuring so big. The good news is that baby is healthy, everything looks good, although he is measuring on the larger side at 4lbs 3oz (96th percentile) but given that all my kids were large for dates, that wasn't surprising. However I have been diagnosed with polyhydramnios (high fluid) and will need to have regular ultrasounds the rest of my pregnancy. If they feel that the fluid is getting to be too much or if I start getting too uncomfortable, they will take the baby immediately. However, if all seems ok, I will be allowed to go up to 39 weeks. After that, if I do not go into labor on my own, they will induce me. Being diagnosed with polyhydramnios has unfortunately put me on the "high risk" category because, if my waters break, I will need to deliver the baby immediately whether I'm having contractions or not. This makes me nervous because I've never been induced before and all my previous births were med free.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That must be scary, I hope everything goes smoothly. How far along were you when your others were born? Hopefully this one's ready to go before they need to induce.


----------



## Savasanna

How often will they be monitoring you from here on out? Glad to hear baby is healthy, but I'm sorry you have this on your plate now!


----------



## Tess08

Oh wow caviar that must be scary for u! How regularly with they be giving u an ultrasound? Must be really scary for u but also reassuring that they are monitoring you closely. Hope everything goes how you want it to x


----------



## ladybrown33

I have had my first NST and baby "passed" meaning she was reactive for the thirty minutes sitting there. I will have to one of those weekly until I deliver.

I think that my induction will be moved up from 38 weeks to 36 or 37 depending on how baby looks on my next ultrasound. This baby feels very heavy and I'm ready to get it over with. 

I want medication with labor this time around I want to be as comfortable as possible. I don't feel like I failed for getting an epidural the first time, I feel like I put myself through so much pain for so long when I could have had some relief sooner. I'm ready mentally and surprisingly I am not afraid at all I'm just ready to meet baby girl.

Baby shower will be on Sunday and I can't wait to get it over with, party planning is very stressful.


----------



## Savasanna

I'm curious whether I'm going to have a NST. When do those usually come about? My doctor hasn't mentioned anything to me yet. I am to the point where I'm seeing her every two weeks so you'd think it would've come up by now? Who knows. 

Wanna know something silly? Not a major reason, but one of the reasons I'm interested in giving med-free a try is that I'm freaked out about the spinal to get the epidural. I'm worried it's going to hurt... :haha:


----------



## Tess08

I don't even know what an NST is lol :/ it's mad how differently things are done in the UK compared to the US. We don't get the GD test, this NST thing lol and also after 20 weeks we don't get any more scans but I've noticed a few of you mentioning getting a 32 week scan. Because this is my second baby I also only see my midwife every 6 weeks. Feel like I've just been pretty much left to get on with it this time. 

Sav I worried the same about the epidural! Was worried it was going to be so sore I would jirk when they put it in or something. I didn't get an epidural exactly but I ended up getting taken for an emergency section which ended up in a forceps delivery so I needed to have a spinal block. I just remember being in so much pain and so exhausted from it lasting so long that when the midwife said to me 'okay, this contraction you are getting now will be the last one you will feel as we are just about to put in the spinal' and I just cried with happiness lol. I don't even remember what the needle felt like, I just remember not feeling a single thing after that! X


----------



## gingmg

Lilmiss- glad to hear everything checked out ok with the baby although sorry to hear about the high fluid. Sounds like you are in good hands and I'm sure everything will work out ok, even if it ends up being a different experience than before. 

Lady brown- great news about the NST. Out of curiosity why are they moving your induction up sooner? Have fun at your shower!

Sav- I don't know about anyone else, but my midwife and I were looking at the list of recommendations at my last appointment and for me having had IVF and being over 35, the NST start every other week at 34 weeks alternating with an ultrasound. I'm healthy and my pregnancy has been straight forward so I'm not sure I want to do all of that. I agreed to one of each to start and go from there depending on the results. I didn't have any NST with my son so this is new this pregnancy.


----------



## gingmg

Tess- NST- non stress test.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Usually I think you'd only have an NST if there's some medical reason. I had them with Teddy because they were concerned about his size but I haven't had any this time. They can be common with the complications other ladies have mentioned, or to make sure the baby is healthy if you go past 40 weeks. They're kind of a hassle, but with a toddler at home I honestly wouldn't mind an excuse to leave him with someone and go read a book for half an hour every week ;). I expect I'll probably end up with one if I go overdue again.

The placement of the epidural wasn't terrible painful, no worse than shots or blood draws. Better than contractions, you know? Some women do have complications but I didn't. For all my crunchy mom goals, if I was looking at induction there's a much higher chance I'd strongly consider the epidural. Starting pitocin is part of what motivated me to get it last time, it was bad enough without the pitocin making it more intense.


----------



## Savasanna

If I end up being induced I'm probably going to throw this whole med-free conversation right out the window. I've read so much about how how and why Pitocin intensifies contractions. Nope. Not gonna do it. 

Tess - in the US an "average" pregnancy doesn't receive any scans past 20 weeks, either. However, I have a feeling most doctors find reasons to get you extra scans, if they're there. So the 32 week scan came up because of my age. All my other growth scans were because of my fibroids. Any little reason that could maybe, possibly be an issue will likely get you a scan. This could be for monitoring and to be on the safe side, or it could be because the medical profession is a for profit industry and if a doctor can find a reason for a scan that insurance companies will pay for, why not bill for it, depending on how cynically you want to think about it. I suspect it's probably a little of both. 

In any event, I don't personally mind. Scans are, in my mind, a pretty low/no risk intervention and I like the reassurance. 

Insurance companies are rubbish, though. I mean - I suppose I'm grateful for them, but what they choose to cover vs what they don't is frustrating. I'm terrified to get the final bill after this baby arrives. As it is, I just received a $150 bill from my rhogam shot, which is standard procedure so I have no idea why my insurance company would've denied it.


----------



## Tess08

I don't even know what an NST is lol :/ it's mad how differently things are done in the UK compared to the US. We don't get the GD test, this NST thing lol and also after 20 weeks we don't get any more scans but I've noticed a few of you mentioning getting a 32 week scan. Because this is my second baby I also only see my midwife every 6 weeks. Feel like I've just been pretty much left to get on with it this time. 

Sav I worried the same about the epidural! Was worried it was going to be so sore I would jirk when they put it in or something. I didn't get an epidural exactly but I ended up getting taken for an emergency section which ended up in a forceps delivery so I needed to have a spinal block. I just remember being in so much pain and so exhausted from it lasting so long that when the midwife said to me 'okay, this contraction you are getting now will be the last one you will feel as we are just about to put in the spinal' and I just cried with happiness lol. I don't even remember what the needle felt like, I just remember not feeling a single thing after that! X


----------



## ladybrown33

They are considering moving my induction up due to baby's size. She is big and at this hospital once that baby weighs eight pounds they induce. At the rate she is growing that may be sooner rather than later.

I have diabetes but that isn't the reason she is big she just appears to be a bigger baby. Her abdomen is normal for the amount of weeks and that's where she would be large than normal if diabetes was the cause.

I had pitocin for 16 hours before I requested epidural the last time. It's a lot easier to get than most people think and as painful as any other shot or injection you have to get. I know a lot women don't get them but a lot of women do as well. I dilated faster once I had pain relief and could relax. That was my experience and each one will be different.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Thanks, Tess and ging. I'm nervous but at least I know they are keeping an eye on things. Tess my next ultrasound will be at 34 weeks and then I'll have one either weekly or bi-weekly after that until I deliver. Their main concern is that my waters will break before I go into labor which could cause the cord to prolapse. If that happens, either the baby could get the cord wrapped around its neck causing stillbirth if he's not born quick enough or he could pull the placenta off my uterine wall and I could hemorrhage. Either way it is not a good outlook so I'm hoping my waters stay until I'm in active labor that way they can artificially break my waters and make sure the cord stays where it is supposed to. I heard it is painful but at this point I'm willing to do whatever is best for the baby.

Honestly I can't speak about epidurals, as I've never had one, but my mother did and she told me that you don't really notice the pain because the contractions are so painful that you're just willing to do anything you can to get rid of them. She said that they go away almost instantly. I've heard horror stories about them hitting a nerve and needing to be jabbed again, or that they wear off in the middle of delivery, but honestly I don't think that happens much.


----------



## gingmg

Lilmiss- I'm sure this must feel scary, but it sounds like all should be ok if they monitor closely and intervene if necessary. Keep us posted. 

Lady brown- oh I see. I can't imagine my baby making it to 8 lbs by 42 weeks let alone 36 or 37. Lol. Glad to hear everything is going well and that they weren't thinking of inducing earlier for other reasons.


----------



## ladybrown33

Gingmg- The average baby may not make 8 lbs by 42 weeks but I am only 32 weeks and baby measure 4 lbs 13 oz a week ago so she is measuring almost a full month ahead. So this child may reach 8 lbs by 37 weeks. They would not induce without doing the biophysical profile. Which means checking that her lungs are ready for the outside world and such. If baby looks healthy enough then I don't mind delivering a couple of weeks early. This pregnancy is high risk and my age and type 2 diabetes together I wouldn't want to risk any further complications just to be closer to the due date.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just had my ultrasound and I'm waiting for the midwife now. I'll get the official report later but as far as I could tell everything looks great. She's measuring very average, 48th percentile and 4lbs 13oz. Teddy was long and thin and I think a lot of ultrasound measurements are length based, so I won't be surprised if she's a little smaller than predicted, but she may be bigger than Teddy. And she's head down! I hope she stays that way.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1500576889482.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Savasanna

Hi baby! :D


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Ladybrown - My first son was born 7lbs 14oz (almost 8 lbs) at 37 weeks so it is highly possible that you may go at 37 weeks with that weight. I think babies typically gain a half pound a week in the third trimester.


----------



## Tess08

Yeh I heard they gain half a pound a week in third trimester aswell so sounds like you could be having an early baby! 

Is anyone else finishing up work soon? I'm finishing 2 weeks today and it honestly can't come quick enough. I kept back a few weeks leave to go off earlier n I'm so glad I did because I'm exhausted. Baby is also in a very awkward position which I'm sure he finds comfortable but it is extremely unfortunately for me lol. Particularly when I'm sitting up which isn't ideal when you work in an office. 

I have a bit of an embarrassing question lol... is anyone else pretty swollen down there? Over the past few days I've been very swollen and it's really unfortunately :/ x


----------



## Dani_b

I finish work next week, I will be 33 weeks. 
It's been getting harder for me to do my job as a fitness instructor with the bump getting bigger and bigger all the time.
It also means I'll have the summer holidays off with the 3 older children before baby arrives.


----------



## gingmg

I'm expected to work until the end. They will stop scheduling me at 38 weeks but I'll still be expected to work, they just don't want to count me in the numbers at that point. I'm supposed to call day by day if I'm still able to work. If I go out before the baby is born it's payed for by the short term disability company we have and it's considered a medical leave, so I can't go out without a doctors note. I stopped working at exactly 38 last time and it was brutal getting a note because they said I didn't have a medical reason to go out. After lots of tears and a nasty letter, they did write me a note but it wasn't easy to get. I'm with a different practice this time and my midwife has already said that she will write the note whenever I ask her to. I plan on stopping at exactly 38 this time too, unless there is a medical reason to stop earlier. It was nice to have that time before the baby to make sure everything is ready. 

Tess- yes I'm swollen. It seems a little less this week than last week.


----------



## peach81

Finish work? I'm just hoping that my job lets me work from home after the birth. Until then, I'm working right up to the end... and probably beyond.

This country sucks.


----------



## ladybrown33

I'll probably work right up to the date of induction. Which hasn't been set in stone yet. I'm tired but I need as much time after baby is born as possible


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have so much admiration for mamas who manage to work all the way through pregnancy. I guess technically as a stay at home mom, I'm "working" up until we drop the kiddo off at his uncle's during labor, but at least I can do it all from my couch. 

I haven't had much swelling but it does seem more common in the third trimester. I get a bit on and off.


----------



## Tess08

I wow I can't believe some of you guys need to work right up till the end! I take my hat off to you. I definitely couldn't do it. I really don't like my job and want a career change but I decided after I had my first that I was going to stick it out until I'm done having children because the maternity leave I get with my work is amazing. We get 6 months on full pay and then 3 months on half pay. I know how lucky I am to get that because not many other companies offer maternity leave like that x


----------



## Babybump2017

I finally set my leaving date as August 25th. I'll have 10/11 days before I'm due. I'm already really struggling, they are cutting me a LOT of slack as I'm struggling to get there on time every day but I feel absolutely huge and sitting slouched at a desk all day Monday to Friday is doing me no favours at all. I'm having to get up and walk around as often as I can but it's our busiest time of year and I know I'll set myself back each time I go for a walk, so I tend to sit majority of the day. 


How's everyone feeling? Generally I feel good considering how close to the end we are :) I am super tired though and look forward to bed every night :haha: I've been having a lot of pressure right down low, it feels like she's digging her head right into my down below as hard as she can. I've also had the weirdest feeling ever - it feels like a finger nail scratching my cervix, almost like a smear! I've heard it's when they have a lot of hair that happens but I'm not sure how much of an old wives tail that is :s 

Tess I'm feeling lucky right there with you! We get 6 months full pay, 3 months half and the last 3 months 1/4. Feel very grateful to be in that position 

How is the naming situation going for everyone?


----------



## MrsKChicago

That is great maternity leave! I wish it was an option for more women, I can't imagine going back to work before I'd even finished healing.

I've never heard that about hair, how fun!

I'm not feeling too bad. I had to cancel plans yesterday because four days in a row was too much for me, but I'm not bad if I pay attention to my limits. The heat is killing me, though. It's getting harder to get off the couch or lean forward, too. 

We haven't made any progress on a middle name, and we've now passed the deadline that a friend with an embroidery machine gave me for personalizing blankets. I should have just sent her one to get the first name done, but I can always just hire someone locally.


----------



## gingmg

I'm ok. Some days I still feel really good and others are more of a struggle. Running around after my toddler is getting trickier and the heat has been tough, but we've spent most of the hot days having play dates at the beach which has been really great and makes everything feel more manageable. With my feet in the ocean I don't seem to care that it's 100 degrees and of coarse it's nice cuz it tires my son out which is helpful. I do think I'm slowly starting to slow down though and I'm trying to give myself permission to let some things go around the house but that's hard for me because there always seems like there is something that needs to get done. Work is getting harder too- I work the overnight shift and every Friday seems to be my hardest day of the week because I'm up for over 24 hours. After running around after my toddler all day then running around at work all night, by Saturday morning the BHs are usually rather significant and I'm beyond exhausted. Last weekend Friday night was so incredibly ridiculously stupidly insane at work that I never really had time to sit and drink water so by Saturday, my contractions were actually timeable which was scary. My coworkers wanted to start an IV on Saturday night and catch me up on fluids but after sitting and drinking a ton of water and those electrolyte salts with magnesium, I was able to get them to stop so I didn't take them up on the IV, but I would have if I didn't get them stop on my own. That was a bit of a wake up call to drink more at work, but it's hard to do that if it's a busy night and there isn't time to sit. Work was probably my biggest challenge last pregnancy and I'd say the same will be true this time too. In my line of work there is no way to predict what kind of night is in store, it can be really quiet and laid back or it can be absolute hell. I work in healthcare, so sometimes I'm in a situation I literally can't walk away from which makes it challenging when trying to care for your own needs too. I only work 2-3 days a week and cluster them together, so I get big long stretches to recover in between. I only have a couple more three day weeks left, which should really help because my two day work week doesn't feel all that bad even if it's busy.

I so wish my maternity leave was longer like some of you. That's heavenly!! I will get 12 weeks which of coarse I'm grateful it's better than nothing, but it's too bad this country doesn't support working mothers better. It's shameful really. How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Impatient27

I'm doing ok still, but I'm also not as far along as most of you ladies, just 30 weeks! Lots of back pain, just keeps getting worse, and my office job doesn't help. 

I'll be working right up until delivery... I'm due 9/27, a Wednesday, so if I don't go into labor by 9/29, I'll be done, but that's not saying much. Then after I'll get 12-13 weeks unpaid, likely 6 weeks of short term disability compensation. 

I'm starting to get nervous about baby's position - I'm still feeling a lot of kicks on my right side, some flutters really low in the middle, and a hard thing just to the left of my belly button. I know it's early for me still, but I feel like the kicks should be up higher and the hard thing - presumably the head - should be lower! I have another appointment next Friday, hopefully they can shed light on position. 

Anyone doing childbirth classes? We just started a 10 week Bradley Method class last week.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I would try not to stress about position yet. My baby is finally head down but she took her time. She's still curled up, and I'm actually feeling pretty similar to what you described. Could be you're feeling the baby's butt, it can be hard to tell.

We're not taking a class this time, but we found it really useful last time.


I'm thinking about getting a motivating phrase put on a water bottle for labor. But all the birth affirmations I see are kind of cheesy, and I think I'd do better with something kind of lighthearted. One of my friends suggested Badass Fatherfucker :haha:. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Savasanna

One of my friends packed her whole hospital bag in Rosie the Riveter totes. I thought that was pretty amusing :) 

Whew - this weekend was my "baby shower". It was more of a baby celebration than a shower as we don't really need much in the form of baby supplies, outside of 2 kid items like a double stroller or extra car seat (thank you, family!). It ended up being super fun but I. am. exhausted. My little Peanut at home has been sleeping through the night every night for the past week or so (woohoo!), however she wakes up at about 5:30/6 every morning. And then with all the party prep and excitement and visitors, it's basically been go go go from 5:30a - 10:30/11p Friday - Sunday. Everyone is heading home today and I honestly feel ready to go back to bed. Unfortunately it's 8:30 in the morning. lol 

It was pretty weird to say good-bye to everyone and have them give me their "good luck" wishes. I can't believe we're there already! Yikes! For the most part I'm feeling pretty good. Some back aches and it feels like she may have dropped a bit as she's feeling rather low today. I'm thinking about taking a tally of how many times I go to the bathroom today. I'm up to 5 already! ;) 

I wish I were taking some time before the baby arrived. Sadly I can't. Any time I were to take before baby would be directly reflected in the amount of time I could take post baby. :( As it is I think I'm only looking at 10 weeks.. That once felt long but is now starting to feel rather short. Ah well.. I suppose I should consider myself lucky that I'm able to work it out to take that long. One of my co-workers came back to work like 5 days after delivery. (she brought her baby with her) That's so wrong/depressing. The U.S. definitely sucks in this particular arena.


----------



## ladybrown33

My baby shower was also this weekend and turned out to be more fun than I imagined it would be. We received a whole lot of useful things and somethings have been duplicated but that's okay we'll exchange it for things we could really use. I'm happy with the turnout and support. 

We are moving next weekend and that's the last thing on the list before baby's arrival. This is all so exciting and all so real now. I can't wait to get home tonight to sort out the gifts.


----------



## gingmg

Glad you both had a nice time at your showers. So fun when people you love come to celebrate this special time. 

Chicago-I found a bunch of affirmations I liked on Pinterest that I'm going to put on little note cards, but they might be too much along that cheesy line that you are trying to avoid. Haha.


----------



## Tess08

Glad you guys had lovely baby showers :) I would have liked one but I've been told that I don't get one this time as it's my second baby so no shower for me lol. 

Wow when I hear about the Mat leave u guys get in the US I really do feel extremely greatful to get what I do in the UK. I don't get many perks in my job but the Mat leave I get is defo a big one. 

We got some great news this weekend... we have had an offer accepted on a house!! Eeeekkkk!!! Fingers crossed everything goes through ok. We prob won't get a move in date prior to baby coming but I don't care, as long as we have something in the pipeline. I'm going to need to buy drawers and stuff for baby which in my flat will need to go in my living room lol but again I don't mind since we now have something to work towards and I know it won't be for too long x


----------



## gingmg

Congrats Tess!


----------



## Savasanna

Congrats! 

I just had another meeting with my HR rep and found out the few "benefits" I thought I was going to receive are even more scarce.. so depressing

Also - baby is in a SUPER uncomfortable position today, my back is hurting so much that I literally can't sit in my office chair, my boss keeps asking me to do these menial tasks that probably take him longer to ask me for than it would for him to just do himself and I'm just generally super annoyed/over it/want to go home. 

Feeling the cranks today. :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad to hear so much good news!

I got my first "there's only one?" and a "you must be having your baby any day!" today :haha:. Maybe I'm carrying bigger than I thought!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1500928199278.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babybump2017

Impatient - babies position sounds similar to my baby! Every midwife appointment I've been to, she's been the exact same - head down, bum to the left of my belly button and legs to the right hense the sore rib cage (right side) 24/7! 

Congrats on the house Tess :) finally! Panic over eh 

The showers sounded fun. Mine is on Saturday. Can't wait 

My '3 weekly' midwife appt was this afternoon - not sure how it works where you guys are but she measures my bump each time I see her with a tape and plots little crosses on a graph each time. It's been literally perfect every time but today the little cross plotted just below where it should be and she booked me in for a scan on Wednesday. Just to be safe I guess! I'm not worried though as 3 other ladies I know in the past 3 months have been sent for the same thing and been absolutely fine. One of their babies came out over 9lb! Plus it'll be nice to see her again before we finally meet her. Still scary none the less


----------



## gingmg

Saw my midwife today. She mentioned that I should get some clary sage essential oil to bring to the hospital because it can help expel the placenta if I should run into issues delivering it instead of using pitocin (or at least trying first before doing pitocin). I looked it up when I got home and supposedly it can help jump start/induce labor as well. Lilmiss- made me think of you if you are in a situation that you are trying to get your labor going to avoid induction. Have no idea if it actually works or not.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Glad to hear so many baby showers went well :)

Massive congrats on the house, Tess!

Savasanna - My baby was lying on my sciatic nerve yesterday. It was a killer. I couldn't walk almost the entire day. Today he was off my nerve but now is on my RL so I'm having pain from that. These LOs sure put us through a lot.

Ging - I've actually been using essential oils are throughout my pregnancy for various things, including SPD, so I will definitely look into that one should it come to that. I actually had a difficult time expelling the placenta from my third pregnancy too. Maybe it could help me both ways?


----------



## Tess08

Wow Chicago you are really big huh?! I'm only just starting to get people notice I'm pregnant lol. My bump is teeny. 

Babybump- that's good your midwife is getting you checked out though. Did she say how far behind you are measuring? At my 28 week app my midwife told me I was measuring 2 weeks behind what I should after she measured me with the tape but she didn't do anything about it and just sent me on my way for 6 weeks! I was so paranoid I booked a private scan to make sure everything was okay which I was really annoyed about. 

Caviar- my baby lies on my sciatic nerve all the time and it's really painful! It's seems to be worse in the evenings for some reason. I've actually stood up to go to the kitchen or something and my legs have just given way from the pain and I've ended up falling to my knees. It's awful x


----------



## Tess08

Wow Chicago you are really big huh?! I'm only just starting to get people notice I'm pregnant lol. My bump is teeny. 

Babybump- that's good your midwife is getting you checked out though. Did she say how far behind you are measuring? At my 28 week app my midwife told me I was measuring 2 weeks behind what I should after she measured me with the tape but she didn't do anything about it and just sent me on my way for 6 weeks! I was so paranoid I booked a private scan to make sure everything was okay which I was really annoyed about. 

Caviar- my baby lies on my sciatic nerve all the time and it's really painful! It's seems to be worse in the evenings for some reason. I've actually stood up to go to the kitchen or something and my legs have just given way from the pain and I've ended up falling to my knees. It's awful x


----------



## Babybump2017

She isn't measuring behind, midwife said she's still measuring at the top end of the spectrum but because the cross on the chart yesterday fell just below where it is suppose to, she wants me scanned anyway. I can't help but panic naturally.. isn't nice but hopefully it's just the way she was laying that made the measurements end up that way. 

Haven't had her laying on sciatic nerve but I've had a bunch of pressure down low, almost like she's getting her head and pressing down on my bladder as hard as she can. It's enough to make me pull a face and jump up in a uncomfortable kind of pain. 

Will update after my scan tomorrow


----------



## Tess08

Hi ladies! Need some advice. Have any of you started getting braxton hicks yet? And do you find them painful? I've had them before but they were just sort of like tightenings that were uncomfortable. Last night I couldn't sleep because all through the night I kept getting pains on and off across the bottom of my back of right across the front of my bump. Honestly at one point I thought I was in labour but then I realised I was just being crazy lol. It also made me feel really sick and I threw up a couple of times. So what do you guys think? Could it just have been braxton hicks? It's all settled now thankfully and I'm heading to work with my eyes hanging down my face since I've had literally no sleep :( x


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've heard of painful BH but I haven't had them. If they get consistent or don't go away if you change what you're doing it might be a good idea to get checked out just in case. You may just need to focus a little more on self care - make sure you're drinking and resting enough.


----------



## ladybrown33

Tess- I am not sure that Braxton Hicks should be so painful. Since it's stopped then you probably don't have anything to worry about.

After yesterday's appointment the ob/gyn is pretty sure they will induce me at 38 weeks just to avoid the possibility of this little one needing the NICU. I will get one more ultrasound at 35 weeks and at that time she will make the final call on whether it will be 37 or 38 weeks I wish they would make a firm decision so that I can let my job know since I want to start my leave at least one week before induction. 

We are moving into a bigger place this weekend and although I will be present I won't do anything and I am not even sure when I will unpack. 

Mrs K. I can see how you feel since the question of the day at the baby shower was "are you sure there is only one in there?" Which isn't really helpful to a pregnant lady at all.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck with the move. I hate moving, but I guess it would be easier if I didn't have to do any of the work ;)

The comments don't really bother me because I love looking pregnant, but I know enough women who struggle with body image during pregnancy that I wish people would be more careful.


----------



## gingmg

Tess- how are you feeling? I was having BH last weekend that I could actually time, but they weren't painful. They stopped once I caught myself up with fluids and electrolytes. If that happens again and drinking and resting doesn't stop them, I would call just to be safe. Especially with having the vomiting with it (or if you start having loose stools or back pain). Look into foods that have magnesium. That's what they would give you in the hospital (IV) to stop contractions. Obviously, if it's true preterm labor only IV magnesium will help, but I got mine to stop last weekend with those Bioplasma salts in my water which has magnesium in it. I hope you are having a better day and that they have completely stopped. Thinking of you!

Lady brown-good luck with the move!


----------



## Savasanna

I. am. SO. uncomfortable!!

I'm hot. 
I have a headache. 
My back is killing me and I can't find a position where it stops hurting. 
This baby is acting like she wants to bust out of my body by way of my rib cage.
My entire bump feels stretched and hard.
I can't breathe. 

Oy... 


(just had to complain for a second)


----------



## Dani_b

I'm feeling the same. 
Hips/lower back are sore and getting up from the chair is hard work, andbso are th first few steps I take. Rolling over in bed has become impossible as well as painful. 
Most of baby's movements are at the top of my bump as well, and there is a sore spot that he like to kick l/punch each time he moves


----------



## Savasanna

I literally have a bruise on my bump (maybe about an inch to left of my belly button) that I have absolutely no idea how it got there. It's not possible for the baby to cause a bruise, is it? That sounds ridiculous but I'm completely confused as I haven't bumped my bump on anything that would warrant a bruise..? 

The stretched/hard feeling is insane. I feel like my skin is literally about to rip apart.


----------



## Babybump2017

Scan went well, she's estimated 4lb 9 at 34 weeks. So it's doubtful she's gonna be a real chunk, I'm happy with a tiddler! Though she could shock us :) panic over.


----------



## gingmg

That's great babybump!


----------



## Savasanna

Great news! Glad your bean is doing well!


----------



## Tess08

Excellent, glad to hear all is well :) x


----------



## Babybump2017

Thank you! 

If any of you ladies get the chance before we pop - get a pregnancy massage!!! I had one this evening and it has worked wonders! I think I may've mentioned before but where I sit slouched at a desk all day/all week it really doesn't help with lower back ache constantly. It was worth every penny and even if it only sorts me out for a few days that's fine by me :happydance:


----------



## gingmg

Babybump- that sounds lovely. I've on and off been seeing a chiropractor which has really helped but haven't been in a couple of weeks.

I knew I wanted to cook some things ahead of time and also get a few pre-made entrees for the freezer for those early weeks but I'm not sure why it didn't occur to me until tonight that I could slowly just freeze leftovers from here on out. So that's my new plan, freeze as I go and hopefully that will save some time and money at the end.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad everything looks good on the ultrasound!

I was planning a freezer meal cooking day but my August is just filling up and my stamina is dropping, so I'm taking the leftover approach too. I'm doubling anything that would freeze well, and I'll get some premade things too (like the stuffed peppers from Costco, they're so good). So far I have a couple big pans of pasta and tonight I'm making a cheesy broccoli, chicken, and rice thing that'll go in the freezer too. We have a giant can of tomatoes for DH to make into pasta sauce, too. We'll get through the first week just with what's already done or in the works, but I'm definitely planning to do more. Pulled pork freezes well so that might go on next week's meal plan.


----------



## Impatient27

Good news at my appointment today - baby is (very likely) head down! Midwife couldn't exactly feel the head, but she thinks it's because baby is so far down in my pelvis already. Such a relief!

Good idea on the freezer meals. I think we are going to start freezing leftovers as well.


----------



## ladybrown33

Freezer meals just sound like too much work for me. I didn't prepare them the last time and found I didn't really need them. I didn't need as much help as I thought I would in general but that is just me. Good luck to those of you who try that out.

A pregnancy massage sounds like a great idea I need one right away! 

Braxton Hicks have started to become more intense so I'm not sure how much longer it's going to be. If they become too painful then I'll call my doctor but last night was rough. 

My office is going completely remote today is our last day in the office so I have to take all of my equipment home with me tonight. It will sit on top of the pile of all the stuff we'll be moving tomorrow.


----------



## Tess08

Aw that's great impatient &#128522; Can't believe we are all so close now! 

Good on u guys being so prepared with ur frozen meals. I don't think I will either though because my mum and other family members tended to just bring food with them every day when they came to visit so I had no need to cook for myself l. I actually didn't really eat for a few days after having her anyway as I just didn't feel hungry. Just snacked here and there. 

Hopefully they don't get any more painful for you ladybrown. Mine were a one off the other night I think as it hasn't happened again but they were really painful x


----------



## Savasanna

Good idea with freezing the leftovers. I'd love to say we're organized enough for that, but I doubt we are. haha. Maybe we should just make a list of some of our favorite super easy & quick meals on hand. When our families come we could always send them to pick up some groceries so that at least takes the "what do you want to have for dinner" question off the table. That's actually not a bad idea.. I'm going to work on that tonight! 

I'm going to start a thread about this as well but I wanted to ask you ladies as well - for those who have given birth before, what do you prefer to wear during labor/delivery?


----------



## Tess08

Savasanna said:


> Good idea with freezing the leftovers. I'd love to say we're organized enough for that, but I doubt we are. haha. Maybe we should just make a list of some of our favorite super easy & quick meals on hand. When our families come we could always send them to pick up some groceries so that at least takes the "what do you want to have for dinner" question off the table. That's actually not a bad idea.. I'm going to work on that tonight!
> 
> I'm going to start a thread about this as well but I wanted to ask you ladies as well - for those who have given birth before, what do you prefer to wear during labor/delivery?

I just wore a normal nightdress in labour the first time n I've got a new one to wear this time. It got in a bit of a mess first time around because I haemhorraged after she was born so I got a cheap one this time lol x


----------



## Savasanna

I was considering a night-dress type thing. I actually have one (that I sometimes wear as a day dress around my house because it's so freaking comfy) that is super soft and stretchy, but low cut/fitted at the boobs, that I was considering. I figured that would be an easy thing to pull up for cervical tests, but then still be wearing clothes while I'm walking around the room. 

Also the top is so stretchy that, if I did wear it for the actual delivery, it could easily be pulled down for skin to skin time. 

My only thought with that is, will I be so uncomfortable that clothes are bothersome. (i.e., will I want to be wearing as close to nothing as possible?)


----------



## Tess08

Savasanna said:


> Good idea with freezing the leftovers. I'd love to say we're organized enough for that, but I doubt we are. haha. Maybe we should just make a list of some of our favorite super easy & quick meals on hand. When our families come we could always send them to pick up some groceries so that at least takes the "what do you want to have for dinner" question off the table. That's actually not a bad idea.. I'm going to work on that tonight!
> 
> I'm going to start a thread about this as well but I wanted to ask you ladies as well - for those who have given birth before, what do you prefer to wear during labor/delivery?

I just wore a normal nightdress in labour the first time n I've got a new one to wear this time. It got in a bit of a mess first time around because I haemhorraged after she was born so I got a cheap one this time lol x


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi all, I've been MIA for a while, so hectic that time has just flown by and I can't believe we're all getting so close.

Hope everyone is doing ok? 

Just had a read through the last few posts and catching up...

I'm the same as Tess and just wore normal nightdresses last time (cheap ones in a larger size) and they were fine. Will probably do the same this time round as well.

I've only had a couple of occasions where I've had noticeable BH and they weren't too painful, just uncomfortable. 

AFM - is anyone else's partner doing the nesting thing? I've not started yet, will probably do so when I'm finally finished work but my OH is on a mission!! We've been decorating the dining room and the lounge, I just can't keep up!! haha.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Last time I brought some cheap nightgowns but ended up in the hospital gown just for convenience. I had a lightweight short robe that was perfect when I was in and out of the shower and for visitors.

The hospital gowns kind of annoyed me after, but I didn't like the nightgowns I brought for nursing and I didn't want to wear even yoga pants, so I mostly stayed in them until I went home. 

This time I bought a "fancy" hospital gown. It was inexpensive enough that I won't mind if it's ruined, but has better coverage than the regular ones because it's not open in the back. It snaps down at the shoulders for easy skin to skin, and it has pockets! I'll probably buy a cheap clearance bikini for the tub, since I'm hoping for a water birth this time, or at least to be in the tub for transition.

I also bought a simple nursing nightgown for after, and I'll probably buy one more now that I've seen it in person and know I like it. And of course my robe is coming along again. I guess I'd better pack soon.

We visited my friend in the next state over who borrowed all our big newborn gear and brought it home. She has a stroller bassinet that should be compatible with our stroller that we're borrowing, too. It worked out well having babies close in age, so much stuff only lasts about five or six months and costs so much.


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks everyone! I was leaning toward picking up another night gown and you all have convinced me. If anyone is interested/curious - I have this one ( https://www.target.com/p/women-s-pa...gilligan-o-malley-153/-/A-51886556?lnk=search) and I love it. Soooo comfortable! I'm going to pick up a second this week to pack for the hospital.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I looked at that at Target, it looks so comfy!

This is the labor gown I ended up with: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0718Y5Q2H/ref=ya_aw_oh_bia_dp?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And this is the nursing nightgown. It was hard to find something without skinny straps, especially in plus sizes. It'll be good to have something a little more presentable for visitors, and it's not cut so my boobs are falling out ;) 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B071ZL1RFP/ref=ya_aw_oh_bia_dp?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## gingmg

I wore a stretchy nightgown too, I think it was from target, probably similar to the link you posted sav. Easy enough to check me and pull up higher for the actual delivery so it didn't get ruined and I just threw on yoga pants for when we walked the halls. I just had to give them permission to cut it off/ruin it should an emergency happen. So much more comfortable (emotionally speaking too) than a hospital gown.


----------



## Savasanna

I had no idea that the nightgown/dress would be the clear winner! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Babybump2017

I went and got a boyfriend type shirt, pyjama type material but a button up shirt to actually give birth in. It's night dress length. That way they can get to me pretty easily and when she's born all someone has to do is unbutton it and put her on me. I finally finished my hospital bag today. I feel like it weighs a ton :haha:


----------



## Savasanna

Our bags are pretty much packed as well. Maybe a few additional loose ends to throw in there (snacks and a water bottle for my wife, etc.) but most of it is ready to go. 

Also - Happy August! Some of us will likely have babies this month! Eeak!


----------



## ladybrown33

Happy August!!

I went in for an NST this morning and ended up with an urgent ultrasound but baby is fine. She is extremely large 6lbs 13 oz so I may end up having a c section if I wait until closer to my due date to deliver. I don't see my doctor until next Tuesday and we will iron out the details then.


----------



## Dani_b

Went for. My 34 week appointment today (33+5) and baby is happily head down &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Savasanna

We're head down, too! Although she's been head down since like 28 weeks or something. Good thing as I've heard scary things about trying to turn the baby this late in the game. 

Lady - is 6lbs really crazy large for 34 weeks? My last growth scan was 32 weeks and she was just under 4lbs. So if you assume the whole .5lb/week growth, that would've made her about 5lbs at 34 weeks. So I guess that's a pound smaller.. but they also had her in the 37th percentile for weight so you'd think a little larger wouldn't be that much of an issue. 

In any event - I don't know what I'm talking about, your OB/midwife does. :haha: 

Can't believe we're going to meet our babes so soon!


----------



## Babybump2017

Blimey! She's a big baby already isn't she! I doubt they will let you go to 40 weeks. When I had urgent growth ultrasound at 34 weeks she was 4lb 9. I wonder what they'll say at your next app, you'll have to update us! Either way she's healthy that's all that matters :)


----------



## Savasanna

I also just realized you said 6lbs 13 oz.. so that's an approximate 2 lb difference, not 1. Sorry - I was reading quickly.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's only a couple ounces less than Teddy was at birth, at 41 weeks. She'll be a big girl!

I can't believe we're already at the labor and birth talk stage. Is the time flying by for anyone else?


----------



## ladybrown33

I always keep in mind that the measurements can be off at this point but it is scary that the time is near. It may only be a couple more weeks at the most


----------



## Savasanna

I had some pretty solid braxton hicks again last night, lasting consistently for about 2 hours and then on and off for another 2(ish). I have a question about the consistent part. They weren't coming and going, in the sense that I would imagine a contraction would. Rather it was a constant tightness/pain that would change in intensity, but was regularly there. Is this normal? Is this how labor contractions go? Or is the time between contractions during labor actually pain free? 

And I use the word "pain" because I would definitely describe it as more than discomfort, but it wasn't painful enough to be worried or warrant a phone call to my doctor. I was able to speak/breath/walk/etc - but, like I said, it was definitely more than uncomfortable, at times.


----------



## MrsKChicago

There's generally a real break between contractions, though some women with back labor have lingering pain. Even during pushing I remember moments of respite between contractions.


----------



## Tess08

Savasanna said:


> I had some pretty solid braxton hicks again last night, lasting consistently for about 2 hours and then on and off for another 2(ish). I have a question about the consistent part. They weren't coming and going, in the sense that I would imagine a contraction would. Rather it was a constant tightness/pain that would change in intensity, but was regularly there. Is this normal? Is this how labor contractions go? Or is the time between contractions during labor actually pain free?
> 
> And I use the word "pain" because I would definitely describe it as more than discomfort, but it wasn't painful enough to be worried or warrant a phone call to my doctor. I was able to speak/breath/walk/etc - but, like I said, it was definitely more than uncomfortable, at times.

When I initially went into labour I just had a constant cramp like pain (but obviously much worse than normal cramp lol) which didn't go away for about 3 hours! I didn't think I was in labour because I expected it to come and go which it didn't initially. The midwives then sent me for a bath and it was while I was in the bath that I remember the pains starting to come and go. By the time I got out of the bath the contractions were more steady with the time in between being pretty much pain free but by that time I was already 4 hours into labour and after finally convincing the midwives to examine me because I was knew I was in labour even though they kept saying I wasn't and I was 8cm dilated! X


----------



## Savasanna

That's.... sort of what I was afraid of. But good to know!


----------



## gingmg

Sav- that happens to me a lot when I overdue it, actually it feels like it doesn't take much these days for that to happen. I fluctuate between feeling like you described while other times the tightening lasts a minute or so and relaxes in between. I took an espsom salt bath the other day when I felt like I was really tight like that and it wouldn't go away and it really helped. The magnesium in the epsom salt is a smooth muscle relaxer and I felt a million times better after. It sounds like everyone's labor is different, but for me the contractions would last for about a minute followed by complete rest until the next one, just slowly getting stronger in intensity with less time in between.


----------



## gingmg

Had my ultrasound this morning, everything looks great. Baby is head down and measuring roughly 4lbs 11 oz (39%). Looks like I will get my wish of baby being over 7lbs :). The doctor was a jerk though. After he tells me everything looks great, he proceeds to tell me that he recommends weekly ultrasounds until the end. So I asked him if everything looks ok, why do I need such close monitoring. His response? Because the research shows that weekly ultrasounds when you are of advanced maternal age greatly reduces the chances of fetal demise. ??????? Thanks asshole, nice bedside manner. I'm basically the last person that needs to be reminded that bad things can happen but honestly, I just don't and can't live like that. If everything looks fine I guess I just don't see the need to keep scanning unless something new comes up and my midwife has a concern about something. Then when I told him this pregnancy was a FET from an IVF cycle when I was 35 (I'm 38 now) he suddenly changed his tune and said never mind I don't need anymore further monitoring because they care more how old I was when I conceived him not how old I am now. So within a five minute conversation he went from trying to convince me to have weekly ultrasounds just in case my baby might die to have a nice life everything looks great. Jerk.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Geez, what a sensitive doctor...


----------



## Savasanna

It's amazing how insensitive doctors can be sometimes. I get that this is their job and all but.. we're more than patients and fetuses. We're actual people and our children. 

That said - glad to hear everything looks great and your bub is in a good position! My next u/s is in a week - I *think* that will be my last one until we actually meet! 

So, it's been a few weeks since we last touched base on this - how we all doing with names? I think we finally landed on one this week!


----------



## gingmg

That's great Sav! Are you sharing?? Or waiting??


----------



## Savasanna

Her name is Chloe :) <3

Middle name is still slightly up in the air. It's down to 2 or 3 choices, and I told my wife that she can pick. Peanut's middle name will be my middle name (it's a middle name that a lot of people in my family have and one that I've always wanted to pass along to one of my kids) so I figured it's fair that she choose this baby's.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I like Chloe!

We're still right where we've been this whole time, with a short list of middle name maybes.


----------



## gingmg

I love Chloe!! Beautiful name!


----------



## Tess08

Chloe is a gorgeous name :) was one of our top 3 if we were having a girl. We are no where near closer to picking a name. We went away for our anniversary on Sunday overnight and had 3 separate arguments over it. My husband still isn't budging what so ever on the 1 name he likes and won't even discuss anything else. He said I got to choose our daughters name so he should get to pick our sons name. Difference is, he liked the name I picked for our daughter amd I don't like the name he is trying to pick for our son and it's a name I'll need to call him forever so I'm not settling on it.

I finished for maternity leave today, thank god!! I'm exhausted and my sickness has came back so I really just needed a break x


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad you're getting a break!

You're right, compromise is one thing, but it's unreasonable to ask you to use a name you actually dislike. Our agreement with the middle name is that if we haven't found one by the birth, I'll get to choose, but even so I'll take his opinions into account instead of just choosing the one I love and he dislikes. Unless the labor is really bad, maybe ;)


----------



## Tess08

Chloe is a gorgeous name :) was one of our top 3 if we were having a girl. We are no where near closer to picking a name. We went away for our anniversary on Sunday overnight and had 3 separate arguments over it. My husband still isn't budging what so ever on the 1 name he likes and won't even discuss anything else. He said I got to choose our daughters name so he should get to pick our sons name. Difference is, he liked the name I picked for our daughter amd I don't like the name he is trying to pick for our son and it's a name I'll need to call him forever so I'm not settling on it.

I finished for maternity leave today, thank god!! I'm exhausted and my sickness has came back so I really just needed a break x


----------



## ladybrown33

Chloe is cute!!

Baby had two failed NST's this week. After the first failure we had an emergency ultrasound. After the second they said I should just wait until Tuesdays scheduled appointment. I'm worried and waiting.

I think I need to start my maternity leave within the next two weeks so I'll get that process started immediately. I'm exhausted with work right now.


----------



## Tess08

ladybrown33 said:


> Chloe is cute!!
> 
> Baby had two failed NST's this week. After the first failure we had an emergency ultrasound. After the second they said I should just wait until Tuesdays scheduled appointment. I'm worried and waiting.
> 
> I think I need to start my maternity leave within the next two weeks so I'll get that process started immediately. I'm exhausted with work right now.

Oh no! What is an NST? And what does a fail mean? X


----------



## Babybump2017

Bet that's a relief to be done with work Tess! I pushed mine back a fortnight stupidly - so rather than finishing on the 11th of this month it's now the 25th. Call me crazy :haha: I guess I'd rather the time when my babies here rather than before but I am exhausted and every day is becoming harder. What leaving present did they get you?! 

Not too sure what an NST is ladybrown, hope everything is ok?

I love the name Chloe too. We finally set Layla in stone for our little girl, yay! I have suggested Layla Chloe as her full name, middle name is still proving to be a pain in the bum! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated :haha:


----------



## gingmg

Lady brown- I'm sorry to hear that. Failed meaning the baby didn't move the appropriate amount of times or have a spike in heartrate? Not failed meaning the baby's heartbeat was decelerating right? I hope it turns out to be nothing. Maybe it was just an off/quiet period? I can picture that happening to me with the way this baby moves compared to how my son moved. Im assuming because you didn't say otherwise that everything looked ok on ultrasound?? Glad you will be starting maternity leave soon. How did the move go?

Layla is beautiful!

Tess- I hear ya on the name front. That's pretty much exactly where we were, except I eventually came around and agreed to the name she loves. But I only think it's Ok. I hated it at first, but it's growing on me slowly and feeling like it's 'ok' I've realized is going to be as good as it gets. That in and of itself feels a little sad. If I still hated it I wouldn't be compromising, but since it's slowly growing on me, I caved and stopped pushing the 2-3 names I loved. I have a coworker with 7 boys and she has named a bunch and her husband has named the other bunch and she said some of her husbands choices she didn't like at all but in time she grew to love the names because she obviously loved the babies and now couldn't imagine their names as anything else. I'm counting on that to be true for me and that some day I'll love his name as much as my wife does. Like I said, if I absolutely hated it, I wouldn't be compromising, but I've moved from hating it, to feeling like it's I guess ok. I'll write it here at some point, but not for awhile. I can't say it out loud yet in fear my feelings are going to sway back to not being ok with it.


----------



## Tess08

ladybrown33 said:


> Chloe is cute!!
> 
> Baby had two failed NST's this week. After the first failure we had an emergency ultrasound. After the second they said I should just wait until Tuesdays scheduled appointment. I'm worried and waiting.
> 
> I think I need to start my maternity leave within the next two weeks so I'll get that process started immediately. I'm exhausted with work right now.

Oh no! What is an NST? And what does a fail mean? X


----------



## MrsKChicago

An NST is similar to monitoring during labor. They strap two monitors to your bump to measure contractions and heart rate. Some also have you push a button when baby moves. You do it for at least twenty minutes, longer if necessary for a good reading. It can show whether and how hard you're contracting, how baby is responding to the contractions, and it gives a better overall look at heart rate than just a quick Doppler reading. They're a good way of measuring how baby is doing, and failing usually indicates that an ultrasound is needed to see what's causing the problem and whether baby is safer out than in. My midwives do them routinely the last few weeks of pregnancy but not all offices do.


----------



## Babybump2017

Oh I know now. I had the same thing at 27 weeks and had to press that button, got a print out at the end - was scary! Hope all is well ladybrown they might decide to get her out sooner rather than later :baby:


----------



## Tess08

Yeh bump I wanted more time at the other end too but couldn't possibly work any longer. Plus I'm still off until mid June so still getting plenty of time with baby! 

Oh I see. We don't get NSTs here unless you go into hospital with an issue such as reduced movement. It's not something we would get routinely. I hope everything is ok with bubs ladybrown. 

Oh ging you are a much better person than me lol! See I think the name my husband wants is 'ok' but I just don't feel like it's my babies name! I just can't bring myself to agree to it when I don't love it n it's a name I'm going to need to call him forever. But I see what your coworker means about growing to love the name because you love the child. I hope that happens for you :) x


----------



## gingmg

Tess- I'm not a better person. I basically get my way in everything if I fight hard enough and she's backed down on so many occasions and let me do things the way I want that I sort of feel a bit obligated to give her something that she really wants, and this is what she wants.


----------



## Tess08

gingmg said:


> Tess- I'm not a better person. I basically get my way in everything if I fight hard enough and she's backed down on so many occasions and let me do things the way I want that I sort of feel a bit obligated to give her something that she really wants, and this is what she wants.

Well I suppose that's fair. I wouldn't say either of us get our way most of the time so there's no easy way to work out how we should go about this. It was just so much easier with my daughter's name and we had also pretty much agreed on a name if this one had been a girl too lol. I find it so much harder coming up with boys names. I bought hubby the big book of baby names as his anniversary present so hopefully he'll find something else he likes that we can agree on out of the 60,000 options it gives lol x


----------



## gingmg

That's so hard Tess. I hope that book helps you find a name that feels right for both of you. With that many names there's got to be another handful that he will realize he likes just as much. Good luck!


----------



## ladybrown33

The failing was due to "minor decelerations" and I had one urgent ultrasound after the first failure but now I must wait until Tuesday to have another ultrasound and finally here what my OBGyn has to say regarding all of it.


----------



## gingmg

Lady brown- thinking of you. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Savasanna

First - thinking of you Ladybrown! Glad your u/s is tomorrow and hoping everything is ok! 

I'm so jealous of all you ladies who are stopping work now/soon! I'm planning on going straight to delivery (as long as my body allows me to, of course) and am already finding myself dreaming about maternity leave! 4(ish) weeks to go! 

Names are SO difficult. We've bounced Chloe around forever. Like.. it was one of the original names we threw out there. Both of us went from meh, to maybe, to liking it, to picking it, to not picking it, to get it off the list, to "hey, what about that Chloe name?", to picking it again. Now it just feels right, which is a good feeling. 

I will say I don't love love the name SJ is thinking for a middle name - but I don't not like it, either. But I feel like since Peanut's middle name is going to be a family name on my side, then she should get to choose this baby's middle name. But middle and first names are a totally different ball game. I understand the desire to not "settle". I also agree with Ging's co-worker, though. I didn't really care for my nephew's name at first, but he's 4 years old and that's just his name. It doesn't sound weird or off or any of the things I originally felt. I think babies just have to grow into their names, sometimes. 

That's not a pitch to settle or not settle, just the reality that, whatever name ends up being chosen, will be your baby's name and you won't be able to imagine it any differently. 

Or, if you do - trust me, it's not that difficult to legally change a baby's name. ;)


----------



## Babybump2017

Thinking of you ladybrown! I'm sure she's perfect :) these professionals do an amazing job but do like to scare us sometimes. 

How's everyone feeling getting so near to the end? I am knackered. I can't explain how much my back aches, it seems like the pregnancy massage helped for a day and then it went straight back to normal.

I also had my second to last (hopefully) midwife appt this afternoon. I keep getting these bursts of pressure right down low. I wouldn't say it hurts but it's so uncomfortable and makes me jump out of my chair and cringe for a few seconds. Midwife said it's babies head getting low and then moving away again. 

Starting to wonder if she'll be a week or two early!


----------



## TFBG

Hello ladies! Wednesday marks 36 weeks and I can't believe it's 4 weeks OR LESS left to go. Back has been really achy. I think baby boy is making his descend due to lots of pelvic pressure that can only be described as the "swim down"! scene from Finding Nemo &#128541;. Aside from all the discomfort, I'm so anxious for his arrival.


----------



## peach81

Almost 33 weeks here (yeah, I'm lagging behind with a late Sep due date), and I'm feeling only slightly rundown. My biggest problem is not being able to move around as fast, but I still have a good amount of energy left.

How's everyone doing with the last few weeks of waiting? Is the anticipation kicking your butts?


----------



## ladybrown33

35 weeks today and everything looks fine baby is measuring the same size as last week which is fine since she is bigger than average anyway. I'm waiting for the doctor now to hear what she has to say about all of this but I've been waiting long so we'll see how this plays out


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope everything looks good, Lady Brown! Keep us updated!

The anticipation isn't too bad here. I'm 36 weeks today, looking forward to the baby but apprehensive about the adjustment for Teddy. We have Hamilton tickets in a week for our anniversary, so she's not allowed to come before that ;)

DH has Thursdays off and we don't have any appointments for once, so I'm going to work on baby laundry and packing my hospital bag and Teddy's sleepover bag. I don't have everything I need yet (I need to order spare phone chargers and buy labor snacks next payday), but something is better than nothing. I think I'll feel better towards the end of next week when we've seen the show and done the last bit of shopping.


----------



## Savasanna

So fun! We saw Hamilton last September - it was great! If you haven't yet, my biggest recommendation is to stop listening to the CD. I listened to the soundtrack probably every day leading up to the show and so I think that took away from it just a tad. I mean, live performances are always amazing, but I had JUST listened to all the songs the day before. If I were to redo it, I would've stopped like a month ahead of time, just to have a bit of a break. 

Still, though - have so much fun! 

My wife made me a labor playlist and "Wait for it" is totally on there. Ugh.. that song is SO moving! 

___

I'm doing well with the anticipation. I sort of feel the opposite - I feel like she's going to be here in a heartbeat and I'm a little anxious over the transition to our family. How will Peanut adjust? How will we adjust to two babies? It sounds like a lot of work (lol). But I definitely have moments of "I wonder what she looks like" where I'm excited to see her. I'm mostly over the anticipation of labor. I just want it to happen so I can stop being nervous about it! 

I have to say, babies are cute and all but I do love it when they get a little older. I'm more excited at the idea of having a 2 & 3 year old. I can't wait for that!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hamilton is more DH's obsession than mine, so I've managed to keep myself kind of in the dark about it. I've heard songs here and there, of course. I like going in blind, so I'm excited to see it without too much background. It looks like it will be a lot of fun from the bits I have seen, and a night out without Teddy before the new baby was a priority for me. I know what you mean about taking a break beforehand, though! I prefer to obsess after the show.

That's exactly how I feel about the anticipation. I'm excited, but I can wait.


----------



## Savasanna

I'd love to chat with you after! It will be interesting to see how you like it, not knowing every single song forward and backward! I've heard both - it's a fast paced score so some people found it difficult to follow along without knowing the music.. while others enjoy the fresh take. Also, I've heard some enthusiasts struggle with the differing takes on the characters now that it's not the original cast because they're SO used to the recording. Anyway - I'm totally jealous and you're going to have such a good time. You're right - regardless of the show it's a night out and away, and that's going to be awesome. Are you seeing it in NYC? 

It's coming to Boston sometime in 2018, I hope the tickets aren't too expensive as I'd love to see it again.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh great, the ad from hell that makes using the desktop site impossible on mobile is back. This is the third time, can they just ban the damn ad already???

We're seeing it here in Chicago. I was nervous about buying tickets so close to my due date but they happened to extend the dates right when our tax refund hit and I knew it wouldn't be an option for a long time if we skipped it. I'll probably do just a bit of reading ahead of time to make sure I can follow it, I was a little worried about the fast pace. I'm definitely not an auditory learner! Hopefully you can find a way to see it when it's in Boston! I'm hoping Hedwig will come to Chicago one of these days, we saw it in NYC a few years ago and it was amazing. We really don't take enough advantage of the opportunities we have living in Chicago.


----------



## Savasanna

lol - right. Chicago. MrsKChicago. duh. 

(and I know - that ad is TERRIBLE!)


----------



## Tess08

I'm so jealous of you ladies who aren't completely exhausted lol. Even doing simple bits of housework are really tiring me out. My little girl starts nursery next week though so I'm hoping the morning breaks will do me good! Not that I'll be relaxing because we need to pack up our lives for moving into our new house so I'll be using my free mornings to get everything organised. 

Have any of you started taking the raspberry leaf tea capsules yet? I started this morning as I'm now 34 weeks. I'm not sure if they made my labour any shorter last time but for my first labour 6 hours from start to finish isn't too bad so I'm willing to try them again incase they did make a difference at all x


----------



## Savasanna

I've heard rumblings of raspberry leaf - what's the deal with that? Should we be drinking tea? Am I too late to start? 

I could not imagine having to move right now! I feel pretty good about my energy levels, all things considered, but I still need to take a lot of breaks and am pretty beat/ready for the couch by the time Peanut goes to bed!


----------



## gingmg

Red raspberry leaf is a uterine tonic. Supposedly it helps make your contractions stronger and more efficient during labor. My labor was 30 hours start to finish so I don't think it helped make it shorter but I only pushed for 20 minutes so maybe it helped with that? I'm probably going to start drinking the tea around 36 weeks. I will eat the 6 dates daily again too for the oxytocin effect. I don't want to start just yet because I've been having some pretty strong and frequent BH that I'm a little afraid (a lot afraid) of going too early. The red raspberry leaf definitely amped up my BHs last time so I don't want to do that too early. Maybe next week. Generally speaking I feel ok-I mean I get tired easily for sure but it doesn't take much for me to feel tight. That's my biggest complaint right now, the BHs are scaring me a bit. Hard to know when to be concerned. I was also having period like cramps for the past two days too. Does that happen to anyone else?


----------



## Savasanna

yes! The super low menstrual-like cramping! It's confusing to me as I know my uterus is so large now, how/why would I continue to have cramping so low?

The tightness is pretty wild. I agree that it doesn't take much for that to happen. It's actually starting to happen right now for no reason. One of my fibroids is sort of causing me some pain, too. I suppose I should consider myself lucky that it went this long without being much of an issue - but it is pretty annoying. 

How long do your BH last for? I've only had maybe 3 strong bouts of them. Two lasted about 2 hours (and a ton of water!) and one was several hours longer, but also was more spaced out/not as constant.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Moving right now would kill me! My house is a mess and my kid is bored as it is, I can't imagine adding to that. My mom is taking Teddy tomorrow for the afternoon since DH has Thursdays off and we don't have any appointments for once, so we can get a lot done around the house, hopefully. I'd rather nap, though... I need to do the baby laundry and pack the hospital bag and an overnight bag for Ted at a minimum, hopefully I can get the bassinet and so on set up, too.

I've mostly only been getting the BH if I overdo it or I'm not drinking enough. They're definitely uncomfortable but thankfully not too frequent.

I'll be honest, I'm too lazy for the tea this time. I drank a ton last time and I still had 24 hours of active labor, so I'm not very motivated this time. I'll try the dates, though. Technically I should be starting now since I'm 36 weeks, but I'm waiting until after Hamilton and the last bit of baby shopping to be safe.


----------



## gingmg

I'm actually relieved to hear that you are getting the period like cramps too. I've had them on and off the whole pregnancy, but these last few days has been more than before and had me a little worried. I get two different kinds of tightening. One kind is like a typical contraction, getting slowly tighter over the course of maybe a minute then backing off over the course of another minute. They still aren't painful but I'd say the intensity of them is ramping up. It's like everything inside my body feels tight for that minute, not just my bump. Last night they were coming pretty frequently again that I almost started timing them on the clock, but after a lot of water and rest they stopped and I feel fine again today so far. I almost called last night because they felt too frequent but I felt more reassured when I got them to stop. The other kind of tightening I get is just that my whole bump goes hard. Sometimes it feels like it can be like that for a long time like you described. I had a lot of BHs with my first but it feels like more this time. It's hard to know when to be concerned and what's within normal. My midwife checked on Monday and I'm not dilated so that feels reassuring.

Good luck moving! Hope others are going to do the brunt of it and that it's not too stressful.


----------



## Tess08

The raspberry leaf tea is supposed to make contractions more effective or something so makes labour go quicker. Not sure if it actually does but I'm willing to try anything lol! I take the capsules so it's one with breakfast n one with dinner. 

I've been getting the cramp too! I'm putting it down to baby moving down into position coz I can't think of anything else it might be lol. 

Yeh we defo didn't want to be moving this late on in the pregnancy but we have been looking since January and just haven't had any luck. I'm just gonna try take it a little bit at a time and I'm going to throw a lot of stuff out before we move so it's a good excuse to have a right good clear out and then I'll just replace things after we have moved in properly x


----------



## Impatient27

I'm having the cramping stuff too! My midwife distinguished the tightening plus cramps as practice contractions, whereas the tightening without any pain involved are just Braxton Hicks. Not really sure what the actual difference is, but she seemed to think it was important. I'm supposed to call the office if I get 4 of the practice contractions in an hour, but not worry if I have Braxton Hicks, even if they happen often. I've gotten 3 maximum of the practice ones in an hour, so no call to the doc yet... 33 weeks today! Will start with one cup of red raspberry leaf tea when I hit 34, then slowly increase from there. I'll start the dates at 36. Worth a shot!


----------



## Babybump2017

It all sounds so scary :nope: I've been having the tightening for probably 8 weeks now but obviously this is my first pregnancy so I never know the difference between what could be serious and what is just my body preparing! I'm so clueless I don't even really know what the first sign is to look for or how it all pans out in stages! I guess it's either broken water or pain! I absolutely can't wait for her to be here now. I'm really uncomfortable and miserable right now. Seems like you have a busy day tomorow mrs Chicago :) I couldn't imagine having a toddler and being pregnant! Luckily everything for bubs is ready, and hospital bag is packed I just need to collect her pram and car seat now which is still in the shop until needed as I don't really have the room to store it.. I also found one of the hardest decisions picking which outfit to bring her home in :haha: I dread to think how much has been spent on clothes since I found out the sex. The child has more than I do :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

The clothes shopping is so fun, though! This is our last, so I was excited to get to shop for a girl this time, though I have more fun that I expected shopping for Teddy. I bought mostly used and clearance but I'll probably be buying more once I get a good idea of her growth and our weather. 

I'm lucky that Teddy is pretty well behaved by 2 year old standards, but it's still definitely a different pregnancy experience this time! I have to sneak my ice cream if I don't want him to have any, and he keeps stealing my lunch. Only toddlers are cute enough to steal food from an 8 months pregnant lady and live to tell the tale! He's kind of useful in ways, though, too. He'll fetch me things when I don't want to get up. Yesterday we came into the living room and I was already on the couch when I realized I'd left the baby gate open, and he went and closed it for me ;)


----------



## gingmg

Anyone else nesting? I mean I don't have that surge of energy or anything and I'm trying mostly to take it easy, but I'm finding myself fixated on certain things.. things that shouldn't even matter and have nothing to do with the new baby. Like last week I cleaned the inside of the stove, the other day I washed the jogging stroller, yesterday I folded and reorganized everything in the linen closet and junk drawer, and today my son and I washed, swept, and hosed down the front porch... because it seemed like the logical way to spend our afternoon??? (Followed by an outing for ice cream for the second day in a row:)) It's like all of a sudden I see dirt and clutter in places I've never noticed before and it feels like if I don't do it now it will be three years before it gets done. I'm cleaning things I haven't cleaned since I was nesting when pregnant with my son. When I start sweeping the basement, I'm about to go into labor... haha.


----------



## Tess08

gingmg said:


> Anyone else nesting? I mean I don't have that surge of energy or anything and I'm trying mostly to take it easy, but I'm finding myself fixated on certain things.. things that shouldn't even matter and have nothing to do with the new baby. Like last week I cleaned the inside of the stove, the other day I washed the jogging stroller, yesterday I folded and reorganized everything in the linen closet and junk drawer, and today my son and I washed, swept, and hosed down the front porch... because it seemed like the logical way to spend our afternoon??? (Followed by an outing for ice cream for the second day in a row:)) It's like all of a sudden I see dirt and clutter in places I've never noticed before and it feels like if I don't do it now it will be three years before it gets done. I'm cleaning things I haven't cleaned since I was nesting when pregnant with my son. When I start sweeping the basement, I'm about to go into labor... haha.

Yeh I've been nesting a bit! Clearing out cupboards I haven't even opened in god knows how long and like u say, as soon as I get the idea in my head to do it it's like I need to do it right there and then or it really does my head in lol. I've kind of had to do this though because we are moving soon (hopefully!) so I need to go through what we're taking and what we're binning. 

So I had my first midwife app in 6 weeks today and she is concerned that I'm 34 and a half weeks but my bump is only measuring 30 weeks. She's booked me in for a growth scan on Monday to make sure baby is growing ok. I'm happy I don't need to wait too long until the scan to make sure everything is going ok but I'm also annoyed at my midwife because the last time I was there I was measuring 2 weeks behind but she said as long as it's no more than 2 weeks they aren't concerned and then she sent me away for 6 weeks! She said she would keep an eye on my bump growth so surely she should have booked me in to see her again in like 2/3 weeks time to measure me again instead of waiting 6 weeks in which time I've fallen behind by a further 2 and a half weeks?! So infuriating that just because this is my second pregnancy the midwives have defo not paid as much attention to me as they did the first time as if this pregnancy isn't just as important x


----------



## gingmg

Tess- I'd be infuriated too, they should have scheduled to see you sooner. I hope it turns out to be nothing like before. Maybe you just have a little peanut??? I hope that's the case. I would imagine this is going to be a long weekend. Thinking of you!


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's so frustrating, Tess. I can't believe how long they make you go between appointments. My midwife has flat out said she's not worried about me, but I'm still being seen, she just pushed back my transition from every other week to ever week to 37 weeks instead of 36. Hopefully everything looks good on the ultrasound.


----------



## Savasanna

Oh, Tess - that IS upsetting and you have a right to be annoyed. Here's hoping you're just growing a little Peanut. I've heard tons of stories of small bumps and big babies, actually - so maybe you just have super strong abdominal muscles!

I had my last growth scan today. She's measuring about 6.5 lbs, 49th%. Also - I'm 3cm dialated and 50% effaced! So crazy! I feel like this pregnancy is suddenly over!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tess I'm so sorry that they didn't keep a better eye on you but definitely fight for what you feel is right. I had to push my midwife when I found out I had polyhydramnios, otherwise I would have just been another "normal" case too. Glad that they were able to get you in soon but I agree that it should have been spotted a while ago. Every pregnancy is different. I haven't had polyhydramnios before which is why I had to push for them to look into it. They thought that because it is my fourth baby - despite multiple previous losses - that everything was ok. I really hope everything turns out normal. Hopefully baby is just a tad on the small side... not necessarily a bad thing as long as everything else is ok. Keeping my fx for you!

Savasanna - Wow 3cm dilated already! Sounds like you're going to be due for an early birth :) They typically don't check us internally here until 37/38 weeks. I'm wondering if they will this time though considering that I'm more high risk this time?


----------



## Tess08

Thanks ladies. I'm sure bubs is fine and just maybe a little bit on the small side but yeh I'm pretty pissed at how it's been left so late to check. I'm worried that if there is something wrong it's too late to do anything about it but that'll just be my hormones making my mind go into overdrive no doubt!

Caviar, what is polyhydamnios? I've never heard of that. It's crazy that we should need to push our midwives to look into these things for us.

Wow sav! 3cm already?! How many weeks are u? I was 1cm dilated for about the last 2 weeks of my pregnancy last time but I didn't progress any more than that until the contractions and proper labour started x


----------



## Savasanna

I was 36+5 yesterday. My OB said this doesn't mean anything re the timing of when labor will begin (other than possibly that I won't make it to my due date) but that it could indicate a smoother/faster labor. Who knows if she was just saying that to make me feel better, but I'll take it!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I didn't do cervical checks until I was overdue with Teddy, but I've heard first time moms especially can sit at a few centimeters for weeks. I wouldn't read much into it, but hopefully it's a good head start for you!

I poked DH again about middle names and he promised he would have an epiphany this weekend :haha:. We'll see how that goes.

I'm going shopping Tuesday for the last few things for the hospital bag - snacks, Depends, diaper and nipple cream, etc. And meeting my brother's wife to talk labor plans since there's a good chance we'll drop Teddy off at their house and they'll take him to Mom's. I got almost everything washed this week, I just forgot the nursing pillow cover, so I'll throw that in with my regular laundry tonight. I'm hoping to pack what I already have this weekend, finish after shopping Tuesday, and then we just enjoy our Wednesday date night and baby is allowed to come ;). I doubt she's in any hurry, though. I'll be surprised if she ends up being an August baby.


----------



## ladybrown33

I have polyhydroamnios and the doctor says she will check my cervix next week. We'll see how this goes... I'm not very pleased with my doctor but at this point I just have to wait it out. We will make the birth plan at this appointment on Tuesday and I'm done with the whole thing ready to deliver and move on.


----------



## Savasanna

So can we back up and talk about those menstrual like cramps again? I had them again last night and they were getting pretty intense! They started around 5-ish and lasted well after I went to bed for the night. They ranged from just crampy to intense. I did a bunch of googling and definitely found it to be normal for this stage of pregnancy, but is this something that I can expect with regularity for the remainder of the pregnancy? I hope not because it wasn't exactly the most fun. The baby feels a bit lower today so I'm wondering if she was moving down and that's what caused the cramps? 

In any event, I woke up this morning with a hard belly so I'm anticipating they're going to come back at some point today. I'm hoping to at least make it through the work day first, though!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm going to guess that if there isn't a clear reason like dehydration, that you'll be getting them on and off until real labor starts. Hopefully they don't get too bad.


----------



## Savasanna

Bummer. :/


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah... Those last few weeks kind of suck!


----------



## Babybump2017

Oh my!! I had the worst pains last night. Worse than menstrual cramps, I ended up getting really teary and panicked thinking she was on her way out! They did subside and I haven't had any since :nope: Scary though. I've been getting the strongest braxton hicks all day today. 

I would love her to be a litttttttle early... i'm fed up now. Has anyone else got a birthing ball? I'm thinking of ordering one, less than £10 with a pump.. could do the trick a little later on (hoping so) :haha: 

I'm not entirely sure when they start to do internal checks in the UK. On Monday at my next midwife appointment I'll be almost 38 weeks so I'm thinking she might then?


----------



## Tess08

Babybump2017 said:


> Oh my!! I had the worst pains last night. Worse than menstrual cramps, I ended up getting really teary and panicked thinking she was on her way out! They did subside and I haven't had any since :nope: Scary though. I've been getting the strongest braxton hicks all day today.
> 
> I would love her to be a litttttttle early... i'm fed up now. Has anyone else got a birthing ball? I'm thinking of ordering one, less than £10 with a pump.. could do the trick a little later on (hoping so) :haha:
> 
> I'm not entirely sure when they start to do internal checks in the UK. On Monday at my next midwife appointment I'll be almost 38 weeks so I'm thinking she might then?

I had a birthing ball which I bounced on every day with my first because she was back to back and the midwife said it would help move her but it made no difference so I don't think I'll bother this time. I feel my bladder control is slightly worse this time too so I think I might just end up having a few accidents on it anyway haha! 

I'm in the UK and again with my first, I didn't get any internal checks at all until I was overdue (40 + 2) and my midwife was giving me a sweep x


----------



## gingmg

I had a few episodes of those intense cramps last week when I was having all those contractions, but not since. Just mild period type pains on and off since. My midwife said she doesn't usually check for dilation until towards the very end, but she checked me last week at 34 weeks because my contractions were every 3-5 minutes during my office visit. She talked about pulling me out of work but since I wasn't dilated she agreed I could hydrate, rest, and take an Epsom salt bath to try to slow them down, which worked. She had also done a NST at the time which showed he was tolerating my contractions ok so she was reassured and agreed not to pull me out just yet (based on the amount of earned time I have saved I don't want to go out before 38 unless medically I really need to to keep me or the baby safe). I saw her last Monday after a busy weekend of night shifts so she was sort of seeing me at my worst being run down, sleep deprived, and under hydrated so she agreed to see what happened once I had had some rest. The rest of the week was back to normal. I mean, sure it's hard to run around after a crazy toddler, but my body tolerates it better than staying up all night and being on my feet for 12+ hours. She actually called me at work at 10pm on Saturday night to see how I was doing and to see how my contractions were. I was fine at work this last weekend with a normal amount of contractions so she said she is still willing to let me continue to work and that we can take it week by week. She did have me come in today after I woke up to make sure everything was fine, and it is. It's not that I don't take any of this seriously, but I just can't go out of work early unless there are some real concerns and medical reasons and I just don't think I am there right now.

I do have a birthing ball- well yoga ball. I haven't been using it yet but at some point will start bouncing and making circles with my hips. I ordered some organic post birth bottom spray and sitz bath herbs and started drinking a cup of red raspberry leaf tea a day this weekend too. Its funny because today my midwife actually showed me the same exact bottle of spray I just ordered and was going to suggest I get some. I also put witch hazel on an assortment of maxi pads and they are sitting in zip lock bags in my freezer- those were so incredibly soothing last time. My midwife said at the 36 week appointment she has a bunch of things she wants to talk about to "get ready" in the last few weeks leading up to delivery. I'm curious what she has to say or what her suggestions are. 

Can you believe we are getting so close!?!


----------



## gingmg

Tess- how did the scan go?


----------



## Tess08

gingmg said:


> Tess- how did the scan go?

Scan went fine thanks. Baby is growing at a normal rate :) she said she thinks my bump is just small because I have a petite frame. I said I don't think that's the case because I had the same frame when I was pregnant with my daughter but my bump was huge lol. I don't really care why it's small though, as long as baby is a normal size inside I'm happy x


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad the baby looks good, Tess! 

DH finally actually suggested some middle names! He brought home a list last night. Most of them were kind of out there or I had associations I'd struggle to get past (I just can't hear Hyacinth without thinking of Hyacinth Bucket), but between his list and making him take another look at my list, I think we have it narrowed down to a short list of 4 names, two of which are more likely than the others. I'm still not sure if we'll commit to one soon, but it's good progress! 

37 weeks today! I'm shopping today and we put in an Amazon order for birth and postpartum supplies, Hamilton date night is tomorrow, and Thursday I'm packing the hospital bag and getting baby clothes and the changing table organized. So this weekend she's allowed to be born, though I'd still prefer she wait a couple weeks.


----------



## Babybump2017

That's good Tess!

At work today I was told, a friend of my work friend- who was due on the 25th August had her baby last night. she had cramps on and off all day yesterday but being her first she had no idea what they were. so by the time she thought she'd go to hospital 'just incase' she was 8cm!!! 2 hours later out comes baby with just a few puffs of gas and air. Makes me feel much better about everything although I know everyone isn't the same so I shouldn't lean on this story too much lol!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh wow! Those stories always amaze me!


----------



## Babybump2017

It really amazed me! This woman is always going on about how she is such a wimp aswell, clearly not that much of one! :haha: fair play to her. Let's hope we have a ride as easy as hers eh?! I know the longer they're in there the better but I'm truly so itching for this baby to come out now!!!


----------



## ladybrown33

Today I'm 36 weeks exactly and baby weighs 8 lbs according to my ultrasound. I'm currently 5 cm dilated and doctor thinks I won't make it another week. It's all scary and exciting at the same time.


----------



## gingmg

Lady brown- wow! Good luck!!


----------



## Tess08

Fab! Best of luck to u!! X


----------



## Tess08

How we all getting on ladies? Fed up? Same here lol. 

I've had a horrible day today. Went through all the big things I have for baby that I'm reusing from my first like pram, Moses basket, cot etc to get them all washed and ready for baby only to discover that my pram is broke!! It must have got broke when we were trying to get it up in the loft or something :( I'm so upset and don't know what we are going to do because we don't have any money spare to buy a new pram after putting all the money we have into buying the new house. I mean we will just need to find money from somewhere because we need a pram but I really don't know where from :( might need to get looking at some low interest credit cards tonight! X


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no, Tess! I hope you can figure something out. 

We made it to our Hamilton date last night, so now I just need to get packed and I can panic less about her potentially coming early. Except that Teddy has a cold now, and gets really upset if I leave him. I feel bad leaving him at my mom's today but it really wouldn't go well to bring him to this appointment. She made pudding and she's going to give him a nice bath so I think he'll be ok, he just got really upset when we loaded him into the car. I really hope I don't catch whatever he has.


----------



## gingmg

Tess- oh no! Can you find a second hand one so it won't be as expensive? A pram is a stroller right?


----------



## Babybump2017

Tess have you been to your local baby store? They do payment plans where you can pay chunks off at a time but obviously not sure how well that'd work as we don't have long to go... either that or gumtree, preloved etc might be your best bet! Or the facebook for sale pages. That sucks. 

I ended up being rushed to the labour ward today (the day assessment unit part) 
As per strict instructions from my midwife due to slowed down movement. I guess since Monday she's been less active however I didn't think too much about it and then decided I should say something to my midwife today, so called her this morning and she had a fit down the phone really panicking telling me to go to the hospital immediately. So I literally ran out of work and went. They monitored babies heart for 40 mins and said she would decide at the end of the 40 mins if they'd do an emergency scan based on their findings. Her heart trace was perfect and she actually started moving sooo much the minute the Doppler things were strapped onto me! They wasn't worried but said if the movements don't pick up by Monday they want me to go back and they may scan me to check water levels around baby and generally the room she has left, or just choose to induce me there and then. So I'm hoping movements pick up and stay up or I'll have her sooner than I thought. Which I would not complain about at all I'M FED UP :haha: but obviously the longer they're in there the better so I'm hoping she's patient


----------



## gingmg

Babybump- so glad everything turned out ok. How scary! Hope all goes at your upcoming appointment.


----------



## Tess08

Yeh ging, a pram is a stroller lol. Forget how many different words we have for things! 

Yeh I'm going to keep an eye on gumtree and hope something comes up that isn't too expensive. I loved my old pram so much so if the same one came up I would be delighted! Going to keep looking till first week in sept then go for something. 

Oh wow that sounds scary bump! So glad everything turned out ok. I was induced with my first after being taken in for reduced movements at 40+4. How far on are you? The hospital I'm having baby at have a policy where if you come in for reduced movement 38 weeks on or more then whether or not they are happy with babies heart rate etc they just don't take any chances and induce you straight away. 

I so can't believe we are nearly at the end. My bump is still almost non existent so I just can't believe a full grown baby is going to come out of it lol. By this time with my daughter I could hardly get out of bed without my husband's help as I was huge! X


----------



## MrsKChicago

Everyone hanging in there? There's a new baby in the Facebook group as of yesterday! I think she's the first. It definitely makes this all more real, I can't believe I only have 2.5 weeks left. I'm so not ready, I'm still waiting for a couple of not essential but very much wanted packages (extra phone chargers, a personalized blanket, stuff like that), and I just haven't had energy to pack when DH is home to supervise Teddy. I have to do it tonight or tomorrow, I'm not having any signs of labor but the occasional Braxton Hicks are freaking me out :haha:. I did this last time and apparently didn't learn my lesson on procrastinating...

So far the the of pregnancy symptoms aren't killing me as long as I take it easy. Baby's feeling heavy so I don't want to walk a ton, and I'm peeing more in the night, but I'm feeling better than I remember feeling with Teddy. I'm definitely getting very nervous about labor, though. How's everyone feeling?


----------



## gingmg

Who had their baby? I'm not on the Facebook page. 

I'm ok. My BHs have seemed to slow way down. I have 5 shifts of work left, can't wait to be done!!!!! I'm going out of work at exactly 38 and we are going on a mini vacation that next day, so ideally I'd like for him to wait to come until after our little trip so I can enjoy the last few days sitting on the beach! It's only an hour drive where we are going so if I go into labor, we'll just come home but I'd love to enjoy those last few days at our yearly summer spot as a family of three. I still haven't brought any of the baby stuff up from the basement or packed a bag, I've been cleaning and organizing, so that's my goal for my time off this week. The room is no where near ready either, but my wife is slowly working on painting it and since he's not actually going to be sleeping in it, I'm trying not to care. It will get done one of these days. Hard to believe pretty soon there will be two little people to take care of! Trying also to snuggle my son as much as possible and really soak in these last few weeks with just him. I anticipate he's going to have a hard time adjusting, but I know in the long run he's going to love having a brother. I'm sure it will just take some time. I'm prepared for the worst so anything better than that will be a win.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm not sure if she's still on the forum or what her screen name was. 

Hopefully you get to enjoy your trip! We usually do a long weekend this time of year with my mom and my brother's family, but we spent a week in Phoenix in February this year instead, which worked out much better for the pregnancy. A beach trip does sound lovely, though. Especially getting into the water and taking some of the strain of carrying a baby off your body for a bit.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Hi lovely people. D Day is getting so close. How is everyone doing? Nervous/Excited yet?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Teddy gave me a cold so I'm a little nervous about going into labor before it's gone! Otherwise just the usual nervous excitement. Kind of wish I could just teleport the baby out when we're ready ;)


----------



## sadeyedlady

Ah no that's crappy, hope you're being spoiled


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I think I have a virus too but I'm not sure if it is a mild upper respiratory infection or simply baby pushing against my lungs affecting my breathing. I have a dry cough and feel like I've got mucus in my throat. I had an ultrasound last week and baby was measuring 7lbs. 1oz. so we're looking at another huge baby. I really hope I get rid of whatever it is I have before going into labor because I would like him to come a bit early. I'm not looking forward to pushing out another 9lb+ baby if I go even remotely close to my due date.

Congrats on our first baby born from the September group :)


----------



## Babybump2017

I'm being induced Thursday morning! 

Had an injection in my bum today and again in 24 hours to help mature her lungs as much as possible, although she will only be a week and a half early. 

Petrified! X


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you're feeling better soon, caviar! Sick and pregnant is bad enough without the threat of labor. I got to take two naps yesterday and DH is taking good care of me when he's home, thankfully. I think probably by Wednesday I'll be feeling pretty normal.


----------



## gingmg

Chicago and Lillmiss- hope you both feel better soon. 

Babybump- good luck with your induction! You'll do great! Do you mind if I ask why they are inducing you later this week? Blood pressure? Hope all goes well!


----------



## Babybump2017

Her movements have really decreased (she's still active! Just not like before) and they gather she has little to no room as I was tiny before! my midwife who I see routinely every couple of weeks has sent me to the assessment unit to be monitored twice in the last week! Her heart trace is perfect and the midwife yesterday on the ward took one look at the printout of her heart activity and said well that's a happy baby. However you need to wait for a doctor to dismiss you and he said he would rather induce me and have her out than in


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope the car induction goes smoothly!

DH finally committed to a middle name! I was happy with anything on our shortlist, so I'm glad to have it set! That's a weight off my mind.


----------



## Babybump2017

What's a car induction?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh geez, I think my phone just indeed a random word :haha:. I haven't been too good about proofreading lately!


----------



## gingmg

Babybump- glad to hear both you and baby are well. Good luck!


----------



## ladybrown33

Good luck baby bump!

I am still 5 cm and the doctor has said because of the polyhydroamnios babies head cannot engage until water breaks. Which she will do next week if it doesn't happen on its own.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Good luck Babybump and Ladybrown!

I'm probably going to take a lot of judgement for this but I'm officially DONE with pregnancy. As much as I wanted to keep this baby in as long as possible since it is our last baby, I can't take pregnancy much longer. Polyhydramnios is making my life MISERABLE. I haven't been able to breathe properly since 30 weeks and it has slowly gotten worse to the point where now I'm not able to sleep at night from the fluid putting pressure on my lungs. I've been sleeping propped up since 32 weeks but even now that doesn't always help. It seems like my bladder and my lungs are fighting for space between a huge 7lb+ baby. My midwife isn't taking my breathing issues seriously and it is too late in pregnancy to switch offices, since it usually takes a month to get into an appointment anywhere around here, and by that time I'm sure I'd have had my baby, so I've decided to self induce. I'm going to try to walk as much as possible everyday and drink 2-3 cups of red raspberry tea to try to kick start things. My midwife said that if I went into labor before 36 weeks that they'd try to stop it, but now since I'm so close, I don't think they would. Anyone else have any tips I could try?


----------



## Tess08

lilmisscaviar said:


> Good luck Babybump and Ladybrown!
> 
> I'm probably going to take a lot of judgement for this but I'm officially DONE with pregnancy. As much as I wanted to keep this baby in as long as possible since it is our last baby, I can't take pregnancy much longer. Polyhydramnios is making my life MISERABLE. I haven't been able to breathe properly since 30 weeks and it has slowly gotten worse to the point where now I'm not able to sleep at night from the fluid putting pressure on my lungs. I've been sleeping propped up since 32 weeks but even now that doesn't always help. It seems like my bladder and my lungs are fighting for space between a huge 7lb+ baby. My midwife isn't taking my breathing issues seriously and it is too late in pregnancy to switch offices, since it usually takes a month to get into an appointment anywhere around here, and by that time I'm sure I'd have had my baby, so I've decided to self induce. I'm going to try to walk as much as possible everyday and drink 2-3 cups of red raspberry tea to try to kick start things. My midwife said that if I went into labor before 36 weeks that they'd try to stop it, but now since I'm so close, I don't think they would. Anyone else have any tips I could try?

Good luck today baby bump!

Oh I certainly won't be judging you. I've been done with pregnancy since I was about 20 weeks lol. We all love the end product of it but actually getting there is brutal. My pregnancy related sciatica is stopping me sleeping now too and I'm so exhausted all the time. I think we are all pretty much done now! X


----------



## gingmg

Lil miss- sorry to hear you feel so miserable. I'm sure there are a million old wives tales and suggestions online that help to jump start labor but I think honestly they don't work unless your body is ready for labor and your cervix is already softening and thinning. I hope you are close and that something helps gets the process moving for you.


----------



## TFBG

So, I had my appt this morning. I'm 38w2d and at my last appt my midwife gave me some tricks to start labor; sex, primrose oil, and breast pumping. She checked for dialation and it hasn't even begun so she kind of scolded me for not doing any of the tricks. I havent had time to do them nor do I want to trick my baby into coming out sooner. Don't get me wrong, I want him here more than anything but I don't feel the need to rush him especially if he technically had two more weeks to bake. I'm a bit annoyed. 
[end rant]


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'd be really annoyed at that too, TFBG. Why is she in such a rush if there aren't any issues?? You're not due for almost two weeks and it's not uncommon for babies to come up to two weeks late, I'd expect a midwife to be realistic about birth dates...

I'm definitely getting that end of pregnancy heavy feeling in my pelvis. Makes it hard to do anything, I think I'm done with any outings that require me to stand and walk much. We did a big grocery shop yesterday and it wore me out. If any more shopping needs to be done before baby I'm sending DH without me or we're going somewhere with the electric carts. I'm trying to remember when I hit this point with Teddy.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Ugh feeling absolutely rotten today. SPD has me bed ridden, serious pressure in my pelvis and feeling generally unwell/nauseous. Can't wait for baby to be here already


----------



## Tess08

I think we are all at the ready for baby to just get our stage lol.

Do we have any babies yet? Ladybrown, babybump? X


----------



## ladybrown33

No baby yet and at this rate I'm pretty sure I will be induced on Tuesday morning. Right now just finishing some last minute things before baby gets here. I'm just as tired and miserable and barely walking.


----------



## Babybump2017

Yes!!!

25th August at 5:21am! She weighed 6lb 13oz and is absolute perfect! I was induced if you remember me saying. They put the pessary in at midday Thursday and if I'm honest the pain started almost straight away like a bad period pain. by Thursday evening I was in quite a lot of pain and about 3 or 4cm dilated but still managed without any pain relief. Then once it got to about 1am I was starting to feel the pain more and more so they gave me pethadine so I could get the rest between contractions and then they planned to break my waters as soon as they had a space on the labour ward (this all happened on the pre labour assessment unit!) which was pretty bad I thought! But they didn't need to break waters as they went on their own and then the pain got so intense and they had to rush me round to the labour ward or I was going to end up having her on the toilet! From my waters breaking to her coming out it was about 30 minutes. So I think I had it quite lucky if I'm honest! The pain I was having was in my back and bum though not my stomach and it sounds disgusting but I really needed a poo so much which they wouldn't let me do because they were scared she would end up being born on the toilet! So the pain from that was just adding to the contraction and it was hell but she is perfect and so content. I'm grateful it was all so quick, they didn't even have time to stick an Iv in me. Over the moon! I'll change my photo to her in a min :)


----------



## Dani_b

Congratulations babybump


----------



## Tess08

Congrats baby bump! What have you named her? Your induction experience sounds very similar to mine! I got the first pesserie n started getting contractions 20 mins later but they kept telling me they weren't real contractions because the first pesserie is only to soften your cervix for labour. Needless to say, a couple of hours later when my waters broke they were forced to give me an internal and had to rush me round to delivery because I was 8cm dilated! They had sent my husband home as it was about 11pm by this point and I was so scared I was going to have to do it all by myself lol. Luckily he made it because she was back to back and got stuck on her way out which slowed things down but if she hadn't been then he would definitely have missed it because I was already pushing by the time he got back through to the hospital. I'm so glad everything went well for you and your little bundle is here safe and sound :) x


----------



## Babybump2017

Thank you so much <3 her name is Layla Jade


----------



## gingmg

Congrats babybump! She's beautiful! Such a quick labor! Hope you are well xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations!! She's so cute! Sounds like she made a dramatic entrance.


----------



## ladybrown33

Congratulations!


----------



## Tess08

Love the name. Very pretty :) she's gorgeous x


----------



## sadeyedlady

Well done Mama!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

How's everyone doing? New mamas adjusting? Any more babies? I swear with my son's due date group, half the babies were born by this point, I can't believe how long all these September babies are holding on!

I'm feeling so pregnant this week. Baby girl is definitely getting into position, she's feeling really low. Peeing every five minutes, lightning crotch, and that general engaging baby feeling are making this a ton of fun... I declined a cervical exam at my appointment today because it wouldn't give us any usable information right now, but I'm kind of curious. Too bad there isn't a less intrusive way to check. Nothing like pregnancy to make me wish the human body had some strategic peepholes ;)

DH has Monday off for Labor Day, which gives us an actual two day weekend - he generally has Thursdays and Sundays off. So I'm hoping labor doesn't hit before I'm due so we have that last long weekend together, but after that she can go ahead and come any time. What happens happens, but I'm hoping I don't have another three weeks of this.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1503959605423.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gingmg

My baby is pretty low too. My midwife said he is getting into position and doesn't think I'll go to the end. She didn't check me, but I'm curious if I'm dilated at all. Yesterday I thought I might have been starting to go into labor, but it all passed and I feel ok again today. Technically I still have 3 more 12 hour shifts left. Friday, Saturday, Sunday night. Have no idea how I'm going to do it. Seems impossible. Can't imagine how I'm not going to go into labor on Labor Day after this last long work weekend. That sounds awful- going into labor after being up all night working. I'll give it my best shot but I'm going to have a low threshold for calling out this last weekend. Was hoping to go away next week for one last little family trip, but we will see. We aren't going to be far so I don't even care if I go into labor and we have to come home, I just was really looking forward to a few days away.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oof, that sounds miserable! Try to take it easy as much as you can.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tess08 said:


> I think we are all at the ready for baby to just get our stage lol.
> 
> Do we have any babies yet? Ladybrown, babybump? X

It turns out the reason I was having so much pain is because labor was right around the corner. I never got a chance to try any natural induction methods. I had my baby boy on August 24th. I went to the hospital at 9 am after having contractions every 3-4 minutes and period pains. He was born at 10:47 am. Thankfully despite the polyhydramnios I had a super fast labor and delivery, but man when they popped my waters (which surprisingly hadn't broken yet) it was like the flood gates opened! It turns out I had placental abruption from the polyhydramnios which is why I went into spontaneous labor so early. He was having trouble latching and was spitting up half of his feeds but thankfully now he is doing better about not spitting everything up. Still having some latching issues that we're working on. Anyways I was 35w3d and he weighed 7lbs 10.5oz so the ultrasound I had the week before must have been close. Still can't believe he is here but I'm in love <3


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations! What a cutie!


----------



## Dani_b

Congratulations 

I'm off for my 38 week check today (37+5) hopefully this will be the last one and baby will come before 41 weeks where the midwife will offer a sweep.


----------



## Tess08

lilmisscaviar said:


> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> I think we are all at the ready for baby to just get our stage lol.
> 
> Do we have any babies yet? Ladybrown, babybump? X
> 
> It turns out the reason I was having so much pain is because labor was right around the corner. I never got a chance to try any natural induction methods. I had my baby boy on August 24th. I went to the hospital at 9 am after having contractions every 3-4 minutes and period pains. He was born at 10:47 am. Thankfully despite the polyhydramnios I had a super fast labor and delivery, but man when they popped my waters (which surprisingly hadn't broken yet) it was like the flood gates opened! It turns out I had placental abruption from the polyhydramnios which is why I went into spontaneous labor so early. He was having trouble latching and was spitting up half of his feeds but thankfully now he is doing better about not spitting everything up. Still having some latching issues that we're working on. Anyways I was 35w3d and he weighed 7lbs 10.5oz so the ultrasound I had the week before must have been close. Still can't believe he is here but I'm in love <3Click to expand...

Congrats caviar!! I assume that's him in your picture? He is gorgeous :D what have u names him? Did you have any of your other babas early? 

I'm 37 weeks today and I'm so ready for baby to come now but there's still a few things we need to get sorted. Still waiting on drawers being delivered to let me get sorted through clothes but they aren't coming until Sunday and I still don't have a pram! My friend is giving me her old one but it's in storage at her grandads house and he is in vegas until next week so I suppose baby will need to hang on in there. My DD was 5 days late so I'm not expecting to go early anyway although like you say Chicago, I'm feeling like baby is really low already and I don't remember feeling that this early on with my first x


----------



## ladybrown33

Congratulations, misscaviar!
I am being induced this morning I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## gingmg

Congrats Lissmiss!

Good luck Ladybrown!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck today LadyBrown!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

> Congrats caviar!! I assume that's him in your picture? He is gorgeous :D what have u names him? Did you have any of your other babas early?
> 
> I'm 37 weeks today and I'm so ready for baby to come now but there's still a few things we need to get sorted. Still waiting on drawers being delivered to let me get sorted through clothes but they aren't coming until Sunday and I still don't have a pram! My friend is giving me her old one but it's in storage at her grandads house and he is in vegas until next week so I suppose baby will need to hang on in there. My DD was 5 days late so I'm not expecting to go early anyway although like you say Chicago, I'm feeling like baby is really low already and I don't remember feeling that this early on with my first x

Yes that's him :) His name is Jacob Lee. All of my babies were born before their due dates. My DD1 came at 39w5d, my DS1 came at 37w3d and my DD2 came at 39 weeks exactly. I can understand exactly how you feel about wanting to get it over but also wanting the baby to bake as long as possible. Hopefully for you baby will hold off a little longer so you can get everything ready xx

Good luck, ladybrown!


----------



## ladybrown33

Thank you all! I gave birth to a 10lb baby girl at 10:30 pm by C section. I was induced with pitocin in the morning and after 12 hours I had to beg and plead with the doctors because she felt too big to be pushed out. One doctor went as far as to say that I she didn't believe I really gave it my all. Then in the operating room she says oh you were Right! It was stressful and exhausting but I have a healthy baby girl and that is what is most important. I will try and upload photos later.


----------



## Dani_b

Congratulations ladybrown


----------



## gingmg

Congrats Lady brown! Omg 10 lbs! Are you sharing her name?


----------



## ladybrown33

Her name is Duchess Rose. I couldn't believe my ears when they said 10 lbs.


----------



## Babybump2017

Congrats guys!!! Lovely news 
They're coming thick and fast now! 
I can't believe duchess was 10lb ladybrown. I'm not surprised you begged for a section. I struggled with an (almost) 7 pounder let alone 10!!!


----------



## Tess08

Congrats lady Brown! X


----------



## gingmg

Pretty name!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations! I wouldn't want to push out ten pounds of baby either. Yikes.


----------



## ladybrown33

Thanks everyone!

A 10 lb baby and 12 hours of labor before getting a cesarean really wore me out. We'll be in the hospital for at least one more day. I cannot wait to get home! I wonder who will be next to have their baby?


----------



## Harleyy

Can I join? 

Was due 30th last month now 3 days overdue <3


----------



## Tess08

Harleyy said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Was due 30th last month now 3 days overdue <3

Oh hopefully u won't be kept waiting too much longer then!! Do u know what ur having? Is this baby number 3 for u? X


----------



## Harleyy

Tess08 said:


> Harleyy said:
> 
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> Was due 30th last month now 3 days overdue <3
> 
> Oh hopefully u won't be kept waiting too much longer then!! Do u know what ur having? Is this baby number 3 for u? XClick to expand...


I hope not! 
Had a sweep like 2 weeks ago, and was 3cm then, So no idea what my body is doing haha! 

Yes number 3, and the first girl :) (And last! No more babies for me)


----------



## Tess08

Harleyy said:


> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harleyy said:
> 
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> Was due 30th last month now 3 days overdue <3
> 
> Oh hopefully u won't be kept waiting too much longer then!! Do u know what ur having? Is this baby number 3 for u? XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope not!
> Had a sweep like 2 weeks ago, and was 3cm then, So no idea what my body is doing haha!
> 
> Yes number 3, and the first girl :) (And last! No more babies for me)Click to expand...

Oh jeez that's frustrating! Are you scheduled to have another sweep or be induced?

Oh that's great u are ending on a girl when u already have 2 boys :) x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Everyone still hanging in there? I'm approximately the size of a house and starting to really feel it. Due Tuesday so it could be any time now. I'm feeling more pregnant than I felt with Teddy, kind of hoping to not go too far overdue but if I do I'm spending as much of the extra time as possible on the couch.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1504397283689.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gingmg

Hi Harley. 

Getting so close Chicago! You look great!

Tess- how did moving go? When are you due?

I have one more night of work left (after I finish tonight). I am soooooo ready to be done! Last night was soooooo busy I didn't sit for the entire 12 hours. It was pure chaos. My coworkers tried to help me but they were in their own crazy situations so couldn't do much to make my night any easier. One coworker kept putting cups of water outside my patient's room so at least I could pop out and drink every now and then, which was really nice. By the time I got home and got in bed this morning, I just started sobbing and sobbing. I was beyond spent, both physically and emotionally. Once I slept though, I felt better and I feel ok now. Just got to get through one more. So ready to be done with this place. I just want to relax now and enjoy these last days/two weeks as a family of three.


----------



## Tess08

Yip still hanging on in there! Just coming up for 38 weeks so I've still got another couple of weeks to go. I'm struggling to walk now though because baby is so low down so you never know, maybe I'll go early! 

Oh ging that sounds horrible! I admire you for being able to hang on at work this long. I certainly could have done it. Just walking from my bed to the couch is a struggle for me right now lol. How far on r u? Yeh defo just enjoy life for the last time as a family of 3 as much as u can :) I can't get enough of my 3 year old right now lol. I'm just kissing and cuddling her constantly telling her how much I love her and she'll always be my first true love. She doesn't really understand what I'm saying and I think she's getting fed up with me wanting her to sit on my knee all the time but I can't help it haha! 

Oh the move didn't happen unfortunately :( a problem came up with the deeds of the house that need to be changed so our move in date had been pushed back to 16th Oct! So basically I will be moving home with a 2/3 week old baby :/ trying to just focus on getting baby out first though and not letting it worry me too much for the time being lol... x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh Ging, what a nightmare! I hope the last night isn't too bad. 

Tess, I'm sorry about the house issues. I hope you'll have a lot of help or you can hire movers.


----------



## gingmg

It wasn't really a choice or an option to work or not. I'm expected to work until 38 weeks unless there was a medical reason not to. Also financially, although my wife works, it's my salary that mostly supports us. I have enough time saved up to have a 14 week leave- two weeks before and 12 from when he's born. I don't know what we would have done if I needed to go out early. I mean, I guess you do what you have to do to keep everyone healthy and safe, but financially it would have been tough. Thankfully, it all worked out ok and here I am now. Done and done. What a busy weekend, nothing like going out with a bang! Omg, I can't believe I did it and now I get to go on a small vacation tomorrow! He's welcome to come anytime after we get back and I've had a few days to recover from this last weekend. My wife promised to rub my feet and back tonight, she better keep her word!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad you're finally done! Enjoy the vacation and the foot rub!

Teddy's been very clingy and really acting up the last couple days, which has me really curious whether he senses something or if he's just being 2.5.


----------



## Dani_b

I've been getting lots of cuddles and belly rubs from my 8yr old today. She knows that baby due date is next week


----------



## Babybump2017

Hi ladies how's everyone feeling? Anymore babies yet? 

My little lady is 10 days old today. It's hard to believe she's 2 weeks the early hours of Friday! I can't imagine life without her now <3 she dropped down to 6lb 5 from her birth weight 6lb 14.. as she was having a few issues with formula so I made the decision to swap to breastfeeding and she's so much happier and gaining weight again steadily. I didn't ever think I could be the type of person to breastfeed and told everyone I would be bottle feeding but I feel like it's the best thing I could have done to swap - best for her most importantly :) 

My other half went back to work today and I can honestly say I cried so many tears last night! Those hormones are still whizzing around but after a week with our newborn, out for lunch or dinner most days and even the silly little things like the shopping trips we went on etc. I'm making it sound like I'm never gonna see him again but the first day on my own was today and basically it sucks and I hated it. He's a long distance truck driver so we can't really talk during the day either. Luckily a few of my friends have young babies and are around during the day, and my mum and sister are around the corner so there's always company or plans to be made if I want them. But I wish he didn't have to work :haha: I probably sound ridiculous and I know I'll adjust!


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's so hard when you're on your own at first. DH gets a week off, including the birth, and I'm definitely nervous about being on my own without him. 

Has anyone heard from Savasanna? She hasn't been on much, I wonder if she had her baby. Who else has been quiet?


----------



## gingmg

Babybump-I'm sure it will be an adjustment but you'll do great! I got all giddy when I read your post that you switched to breastfeeding. Good for you Mama! I'm all for whatever works for you and your baby with zero judgement on anyone, but just good for you. It's funny how we surprise ourselves with things we do for our little ones that we initially think aren't a good fit for us. 

Savasanna had her baby the day after her last post about having cramps. I think she was the first one in the group to give birth. I don't know any details, she just posted it in her journal. I thought she'd come back to update here too so I wasn't going to say anything, it wasn't my good new to share, but I don't think she gets online at home so she probably won't update for a long time. Hope she is well. 

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ahh, exciting, thanks for updating! I hope everything is going well for them.


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Full moon tonight girls anyone thinking tonight might be the night &#127773; All my 3 were born on or around a full moon or a new moon although I've just reached term so I can't see me going just yet but there's a new moon on the 20th and I have a Sweep that day exciting &#10084;&#65039; Cannot wait to here all the full moon babies being born xx


----------



## peach81

Who is thinking that they're going to be dead last in the group to have their baby?

*raises hand*

Yeah... I am getting just a tad impatient over here...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I forgot about the full moon! I was due yesterday, but I was actually less miserable overnight last night, I only had to pee once and turning over wasn't as excruciating, so I don't know what the heck this baby is doing. My doula has some scheduling issues Thursday-Friday afternoons this week, and I have a backup, but I'm kind of hoping if today isn't the day that baby will wait for Sunday, so maybe she's listening ;)

I had an NST yesterday that looked good, so I go back in a week if I'm still pregnant, then an ultrasound to check fluid levels and so on later next week. Next week is when they start to offer to induce, but as long as we're both healthy I'm not really interested in induction until 42 weeks since it would mean a lot of changes to my birth plan, like ruling out water birth. 

I was one of the earliest due dates and one of the latest deliveries in my March group, maybe you'll all beat me again!


----------



## Tess08

Aw I'm so with u there peach. I am 38 weeks today but I don't think this baby is going anywhere any time soon. I've felt really low for about 2 weeks and it's making walking a real struggle so I was hoping to maybe go a bit early but since I've been feeling this way got a while now n nothing is happening I assume it means nothing! 

Yeh I wouldn't want induced if I can help it this time Chicago. I was induced with my daughter and would like to know what it's like this time to just go on my own because this might be my last pregnancy so it could be my last chance to experience it. Having said that, im so miserable being pregnant now that if my midwife offered to induce me tomorrow I would jump at the chance just to get this over and done with haha! 

Anyone got any tips to try and bring the labour on? With the exception of sex because that's really the last thing me or my husband want to do at this point lol x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sex is the only thing that really has strong evidence behind it, but I feel you on not being in the mood. I'm not sure we could manage if we wanted to right now! The semen and the orgasm are both factors, so it might help if you can orgasm even if you're not having actual penetrative sex.

Otherwise, lots of walking and nipple stimulation can help, but only if baby's getting ready to go anyway, and you don't want to overdo it and end up exhausted for labor. I had a sweep at 40+5 with Teddy and that's what got things started, but I'd been having sporadic painful contractions for days already.


----------



## gingmg

I'm going to have my friends girlfriend do reflexology on me next week. I had it done with my son and lost my plug following the session and gave birth two days later. But my friend had it done and went two weeks overdue, so who knows really.


----------



## Tess08

Yeh i thought sex was the only real thing that might bring it on but that absolutely isn't happening so I'll just need to wait it out lol. I'm seeing my midwife for the first time in 4 weeks on Friday so I'm hoping she'll tell me the head is atleast engaged n then I'll feel like things are going in the right direction. With my daughter my midwife didn't check if I was dilated till I was overdue so I'm not holding out much hope for that. I'm taking raspberry leaf tea capsules everyday n I'm going to start going for nice long walks starting tomorrow when my daughter is at nursery. Fingers crossed I don't go over again x


----------



## kitty2385

37 weeks today for me and I'm not feeling at all ready for baby to come but I'm done being pregnant lol! Got a growth scan tomorrow and I keep having period style cramps front and back. But nothing exciting happening yet! X


----------



## Dani_b

39 weeks today.
Kids were back at school yesterday and I'm fed up of the comments. 
You look ready to pop
How much longer?
You not had him yet? 
How you feeling?
Any signs

Really hoping I don't go too much over. I can't be doing with these comments for another 2 weeks


----------



## Tess08

Oh I hear you Dani. Just want people to stop asking how I'm feeling all the time and if I think baby is going to come any time soon etc. It's really annoying me lol. And my absolute pet hate comment from people when I say im so done with being pregnant is 'baby will come when it's good and ready' yes that might be the case but that doesn't make me feel any less miserable at this moment in time!! 

I saw my midwife today for the first time in 4 weeks. I'm 38+2 and baby's head isn't engaged at all so looks like I'm going to be pregnant for a while longer :( he's also back to back which I'm scared about because my daughter was back to back which is why after 2 hours of pushing I was rushed for an emergency section and ended up delivering with the help of rotational forceps which was obviously not much fun... I will be bouncing on my birthing ball as much as possible between now and labour with the hope of turning him x


----------



## gingmg

Tess- my midwife said doing child's pose while you feel movement or contractions can help get them into good position. Also doing cat/cow pose while you feel movement can help too.

I'm 39 weeks today, I think I might be the only one who isn't ready for this baby to come yet? I still feel like I have things to do and I just want a little more time with my son before life changes. I'm so nervous he's going to have a really hard time. I've been preparing him as much as I can but I think the reality of it is going to be so much harder. He's tough to begin with and I'm nervous for myself too trying to balance the two of them.


----------



## Tess08

gingmg said:


> Tess- my midwife said doing child's pose while you feel movement or contractions can help get them into good position. Also doing cat/cow pose while you feel movement can help too.
> 
> I'm 39 weeks today, I think I might be the only one who isn't ready for this baby to come yet? I still feel like I have things to do and I just want a little more time with my son before life changes. I'm so nervous he's going to have a really hard time. I've been preparing him as much as I can but I think the reality of it is going to be so much harder. He's tough to begin with and I'm nervous for myself too trying to balance the two of them.

Thanks ging. My midwife gave me a sheet away with things to try to get baby in a good position but most of them involve me sitting with my knees lower than my hips and with my back straight but I find that really uncomfortable/sore round about my ribs. 

Oh do you think he might struggle having to share u lol? What age is he? I'm fortunate my sister had a baby a year ago who my daughter absolutely adores and it has taught her how to share well and not expect everyone's attention at all times. My biggest worry is that she won't want to share the baby and let anyone else have a hold as opposed to being jealous x


----------



## MrsKChicago

I know just how you feel, Ging. Even being past due, I'm over some of the physical discomfort but I'm worried about Teddy. He loves the idea of the baby but I'm not so sure about the reality. He's not especially difficult but he's very very attached to mommy. As long as I don't have to be induced and we're both healthy, I'm not rushing this baby out. I felt the same with Teddy, too, I think the hormones just make me more patient than I am naturally.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Been having cramps all day and pretty intense but painless BH. This is how it started with DS. About to hit the hay so let's see what happens throughout the night. Fingers crossed


----------



## Tess08

sadeyedlady said:


> Been having cramps all day and pretty intense but painless BH. This is how it started with DS. About to hit the hay so let's see what happens throughout the night. Fingers crossed

Best of luck to you! Hope it's starting for u :D x


----------



## jamiemcbride1

I'm so excited to be turning 38 weeks this week &#10084;&#65039; Totally fed up now and wanting it all to be over all my friends who were due have had their beautiful babies and I'm so broody right now I feel like it's never gonna be my turn haha I'm supposed to see my midewife this week however the clinic is closed for training therefore won't see her till the 20th which I'll be 39 and allowed a sweep yay! Just want to meet my baby girl anyone trying to induce naturally me and fiancé dtd last night again so so uncomfortable my belly hurts being ontop I feel for the poor fella &#128514;&#128514; but it did start pretty strong pains half the night so think I'll try throwing the leg over tonight again baby still feels kind of stuck to my right hand side a little back to back I've tried everything she must be so comfortable &#128149; She's got 2 weeks left then eviction plan is in progress &#128514;&#129335;&#127995;*&#9792;&#65039;&#128588;&#127995;


----------



## MrsKChicago

This baby has about twelve hours until she's officially later than her brother was. I'm 41 weeks tomorrow, nesting hardcore the last couple days and she's feeling lower, and I'm getting slight backache with the Braxton Hicks so maybe they're starting to shift to real contractions. No other obvious signs so I'm just trying to alternate getting stuff done and taking it easy. If there isn't any action in the next couple days I'm gonna start all the old wives tales.


----------



## gingmg

Lots of luck to those getting so close! No signs of anything here, but I'm ok with that. I feel good and just want to enjoy these last days/weeks as I know I'll never be pregnant again.


----------



## gingmg

So happy I didn't go into labor today. I mean I know there are still some hours of the day left, but when it occurred to me at some point in my pregnancy that this could be a 9/11 baby, I felt really sad. I mean, what's meant to be will be, but I'm just glad that didn't happen. If that is the case for anyone on this thread, today's date can finally be a day of joy and love and celebration. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Tess08

So how are things looking Chicago? The little one still hanging in there? 

Oh ging u wish I could be thinking like u and just enjoy the last little while I have if being pregnant because this will probably be my last pregnancy too but I'm just so done with it lol. I can't go on much longer getting up 10 times during the night to pee &#128528; I also keep getting cramp really bad down my left leg through the night and it's so bad that my leg aches the whole rest of the day. Infact today I took an extra 10 minutes walking to my daughter's nursery to pick her up because I'm limping like crazy. Luckily I always leave really early to give myself plenty of time. So yeh, I just really can't wait for this to be over lol. 8 days till I'm due but I'm not holding my breath because my daughter was 5 days late x


----------



## gingmg

If I didn't feel good, I'd imagine I'd feel the same as you Tess! By the end of my first pregnancy I was certainly fed up and dying for him to be born. I don't know why but that hasn't happened (yet) this time. This pregnancy has been harder in so many ways but in other ways it's been so much easier too. And it's kinda funny because what has made it so much harder I'm convinced is also what has made it so much easier. When I was pregnant with my son, if my back hurt I would take a bath, if I was tired, I would lay down and watch a movie, etc etc. This time, I could be actively contracting and running after my toddler who is bolting towards the road. I think I mentioned before that my son is tough, and everything is a wrestling match multiple times a day, so between running around after him and working at an extremely physically demanding job until just last week, my body has been forced to move in ways I didn't have to move when I was pregnant before. That has made it really hard, but at the same time I'm certain that is also what has kept me feeling this good for this long. Pregnancy is hard, and I completely understand those feelings at the end of desperately wanting it to be over, I totally felt that way the first time around. I'm definitely grateful that I feel this good this time, because otherwise, I have absolutely no idea how I would have been able to care for my little maniac.Xx

I should edit to add that I have certainly had my share of bad moments or bad days or times I've been in tears and have been an absolute mess, so I don't mean to say I feel great at all times. It's just that in general this pregnancy has been very different for me than my first and overall I've been ok.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Still here. Still so pregnant. I really didn't expect to go further this time! My NST was good today so we're still just waiting. I'm feeling a little more like the Braxton Hicks are turning into something, but not in any dramatic way. Baby's in a great position, so that's good news at least. I'm not absolutely miserable but I'm definitely just about done. I go back to the midwife Friday, so I think I'll finally do a cervical check and if things look promising I'll do a membrane sweep. I don't love the idea, but I'm even more averse to induction, so I want to do whatever I can to avoid it.


----------



## Impatient27

I hope babies come soon for those still waiting and excited to be done with pregnancy!

Our son Quincy Thomas was born on 9/5/17 at 36+6! Definitely unexpected, and labor was so quick! From first contraction to his birth was only 4 hours. Because of that, we ended up delivering at home in our tiny guest bathroom in the presence of three firefighters, an EMT, and the ambulance driver&#8230; It was very exciting! We had originally planned a natural hospital birth - we definitely got the natural part, but not the hospital part! Transferred to the hospital after, where I got a tear stitched up (almost as painful as the actual birth), and Quincy got some help with low blood sugar levels and low temperature. We are both doing well now though, thank goodness, and he is a champ at breastfeeding (after some initial struggles)! He's one week old today - I can't believe how fast time is going by when I'm just focusing on getting some sleep and making it to the next feeding.


----------



## gingmg

Impatient- wow! Congrats! What a lovely unexpected delivery! Glad everything went well. Cute name!


----------



## Tess08

Yeh ging I had high hopes for being able to enjoy this pregnancy as it is most likely my last but they are a distant memory now haha! I think u r right about just having to get on with it though for your other little one because although I'm struggling here I remember being worse with my first because I just let it take over whereas this time I have no option but to keep going. 

Oh Chicago I don't envy you. How long are you overdue now? My midwife has said I will be offered a sweep next Friday when I will be 2 days over but only if baby's head is engaged which it wasn't last week. Any tips to help me get him into a good position?! I really don't want to be induced either so I want to do anything I can to avoid it. 

Congrats impatient!! Sounds very eventful haha! My friend recently gave birth in her bathroom which totally gives me the fear. I haemorrhaged after my first so the thought of giving birth anywhere but the hospital incase it happens again terrifies me. I'm so glad everything went well for you and that will be a funny story to tell him when he's older haha x


----------



## Tess08

Yeh ging I had high hopes for being able to enjoy this pregnancy as it is most likely my last but they are a distant memory now haha! I think u r right about just having to get on with it though for your other little one because although I'm struggling here I remember being worse with my first because I just let it take over whereas this time I have no option but to keep going. 

Oh Chicago I don't envy you. How long are you overdue now? My midwife has said I will be offered a sweep next Friday when I will be 2 days over but only if baby's head is engaged which it wasn't last week. Any tips to help me get him into a good position?! I really don't want to be induced either so I want to do anything I can to avoid it. 

Congrats impatient!! Sounds very eventful haha! My friend recently gave birth in her bathroom which totally gives me the fear. I haemorrhaged after my first so the thought of giving birth anywhere but the hospital incase it happens again terrifies me. I'm so glad everything went well for you and that will be a funny story to tell him when he's older haha x


----------



## Babybump2017

Chicago I can't believe still no baby! I really feel for you and hope she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer. She is clearly way too comfy in there. Have they offered induction? When I look back I'm so happy I didn't refuse it (not that I think I could have anyway as it was doctors orders). But it makes me wonder if my labour would've been as quick as it was had I of gone into it naturally. That I'll never know! But I am happy I didn't refuse. 

Congrats impatient!!! Very quick and sounds so eventful, almost as quick and eventful as my 49 mins&#128514; I also very almost ended up having my Layla born down the toilet - I'm in a major dispute with the hospital right now who are taking my issue as a serious matter as things could've gone so so wrong! (Can't remember if I would've mentioned anything about it in my birth announcement post or not) but it was all pre horrific and totally out of turn for the hospital I gave birth in as they're normally amazing. 

Jamie - bless you I hope she isn't back to back for your sake! My baby ended up turning as I was pushing thank god but it meant the labour pain was all in my back and bum and that really was excruciating!! They say when you're induced the pain is more intense anyway so let's hope natural induction works for you &#128522;&#128118;&#127995;


----------



## Tess08

Babybump2017 said:


> Chicago I can't believe still no baby! I really feel for you and hope she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer. She is clearly way too comfy in there. Have they offered induction? When I look back I'm so happy I didn't refuse it (not that I think I could have anyway as it was doctors orders). But it makes me wonder if my labour would've been as quick as it was had I of gone into it naturally. That I'll never know! But I am happy I didn't refuse.
> 
> Congrats impatient!!! Very quick and sounds so eventful, almost as quick and eventful as my 49 mins&#128514; I also very almost ended up having my Layla born down the toilet - I'm in a major dispute with the hospital right now who are taking my issue as a serious matter as things could've gone so so wrong! (Can't remember if I would've mentioned anything about it in my birth announcement post or not) but it was all pre horrific and totally out of turn for the hospital I gave birth in as they're normally amazing.
> 
> Jamie - bless you I hope she isn't back to back for your sake! My baby ended up turning as I was pushing thank god but it meant the labour pain was all in my back and bum and that really was excruciating!! They say when you're induced the pain is more intense anyway so let's hope natural induction works for you &#128522;&#128118;&#127995;

I think you probably would have had just as short a labour bump because from what I've read induction actually makes your labour longer rather than shorter. Since yours ended up being so short I would be inclined to think you were probably ready to go into labour on your own anyway! 

Wow that sounds crazy!! I'm so glad everything went okay for you as it does sound like it could have gone horribly wrong. It's also good to hear the hospital are taking you seriously. 

How is mummy life treating you anyway? I so can't wait to not be pregnant anymore. Not sure if all my moaning gave that away haha!! I look forward to having conversations with people that don't completely surround my pregnancy. So sick of 'you had any twinges yet?' 'Where is this baby?' 'Do you think baby will be here anytime soon?' 'Your bump still looks high so I doubt anything will happen soon' bla bla bla! It's driving me insane :| x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats, impatient! What a story! In my March group there was a baby born on the bedroom floor, too, so scary. 

I've heard second babies often don't engage until labor starts, so I'm not sure if there are any tricks to get him in position, Tess. I've heard good things about the Miles Circuit for baby position.

I'm 41+1 now. So pregnant! Assuming mom and baby are healthy, I think my midwives are willing to talk induction at 41 weeks, but their default is to go 42 weeks with some extra monitoring. I really prefer to avoid medical induction (I needed pitocin with Teddy when things weren't moving along and even a very low dose stressed him out, I hated the IV and not being able to eat, it would risk me out of water birth, and if I'm being realistic there's a high chance I'd end up with an epidural). I'm thankful that the option is there if it becomes necessary, but I don't want to intervene with the process any more than I have to. My next appointment is Friday and I'm thinking I'll finally get a cervix check and if I'm favorable for one I'll do a membrane sweep. 

I'm not as uncomfortable as I was with Teddy after 40 weeks, because I'm not having the painful prodromal labor this time, just lots of Braxton Hicks and the occasional very mild maybe contraction. But the looming deadline is stressing me a little. I'd feel better if I had some guarantee things would get going on their own, even if it wasn't until the last minute. I don't remember being so mentally over it with Teddy, though, probably because I didn't go this long overdue.

I'm planning to start trying all the old wives tales soon. I'm not so sure sex is physically possible, which is too bad because it's the one with the most science behind it. But it'll keep me busy to look up and try some other techniques. Anyone have a favorite? There's an eggplant parmesan recipe out there that's supposed to work.


----------



## Dani_b

Due date tomorrow for me.

Congratulations on babies that have arrived recently


----------



## Babybump2017

Hi Tess &#128512; Yeah I wouldn't have been far off labouring myself anyway! The midwife on the pre assessment unit where they induced me actually said I was dilating already before she even put the pessary in, and said she thinks my waters would've gone no more than 10/12 hours after. 

Yep!! Could've gone so horribly wrong so I'm glad they're taking the issue seriously, because they didn't take my labour seriously put it that way &#129300;&#128534; I am LOVING mummy life. It feels like my Layla has been in my life forever, I couldn't imagine it without her and she's only just coming up to 3 weeks. It's crazy isn't it the love you feel! Everyone keeps telling me I don't know how lucky I am. She really is a dream, such a content baby who literally wakes up for a feed and even then she doesn't really cry. Wakes up at around 4am for a feed and that's it, with the exception of 2 nights so far xx 

Chicago i bet you're so fed up! It seems so strange reading the part about the IV. It sounds silly but I kinda feel like I missed the 'typical' parts of labour if you know what I mean. Everything that I expected to happen. All the needles, the IV in my hand, the epidural that I 100% expected to scream for. Not that I'm complaining but it was in reality so easy and quick, I feel like it never happened &#128514;


----------



## Tess08

Babybump2017 said:


> Hi Tess &#128512; Yeah I wouldn't have been far off labouring myself anyway! The midwife on the pre assessment unit where they induced me actually said I was dilating already before she even put the pessary in, and said she thinks my waters would've gone no more than 10/12 hours after.
> 
> Yep!! Could've gone so horribly wrong so I'm glad they're taking the issue seriously, because they didn't take my labour seriously put it that way &#129300;&#128534; I am LOVING mummy life. It feels like my Layla has been in my life forever, I couldn't imagine it without her and she's only just coming up to 3 weeks. It's crazy isn't it the love you feel! Everyone keeps telling me I don't know how lucky I am. She really is a dream, such a content baby who literally wakes up for a feed and even then she doesn't really cry. Wakes up at around 4am for a feed and that's it, with the exception of 2 nights so far xx
> 
> Chicago i bet you're so fed up! It seems so strange reading the part about the IV. It sounds silly but I kinda feel like I missed the 'typical' parts of labour if you know what I mean. Everything that I expected to happen. All the needles, the IV in my hand, the epidural that I 100% expected to scream for. Not that I'm complaining but it was in reality so easy and quick, I feel like it never happened &#128514;

That sounds similar to my induction experience. I got the first pessary and the midwife told me I was already 2cm dilated and I honestly started getting contractions 20 mins later. Whereas I've had friends who's have been induced and because their babies weren't quite ready to come out their labours lasted for 3/4 days &#128528; So I think it just depends whether or not your body is ready for it! 

Aw that's fab &#128522; Are u breast feeding? I only lasted 3 days with my first due to latching issues but I'm going to perservere a bit longer this time. Although that scares me because my first started sleeping 8 hours through the night from 3 and a half weeks old and I'm not sure if bottle feeding was a factor in that lol. 

God I think you're the only person I've ever met who describes labour as quick and easy haha! X


----------



## Tess08

Dani_b said:


> Due date tomorrow for me.
> 
> Congratulations on babies that have arrived recently

Happy due date Dani! Hope bubs doesn't keep you waiting too much longer x


----------



## Dani_b

Tess08 said:


> Dani_b said:
> 
> 
> Due date tomorrow for me.
> 
> Congratulations on babies that have arrived recently
> 
> Happy due date Dani! Hope bubs doesn't keep you waiting too much longer xClick to expand...

Thanks Tess, no signs yet, but then I went over with my others, so not expecting this one to arrive any time soon.
Got midwife appointment later today, so will see why she says


----------



## MrsKChicago

Tess, you never know about sleep. Teddy was exclusively breastfed and slept through very early. It only lasted about six months, though.

DH's aunt is in town on business so we're meeting her for a late lunch today. We were hoping to have a baby to introduce her to, but she hasn't met Teddy yet either so at least she'll get to see him.


----------



## Dani_b

Been to see midwife l, and had a sweep. Booked in again for next week in case baby hasn't arrived


----------



## gingmg

Ok I'm ready! I finished everything I wanted on my list, don't think my house will ever be this clean again!! and finally feel like I'm ready to meet this little boy. Had reflexology done yesterday, it was heavenly to have my feet rubbed for an hour. Who knows if it will stimulate anything but figured it was worth a try.


----------



## Tess08

I know Chicago her sleeping through so early might not have had anything to do with how she was fed but just because she was such a good/easy baby I'm a bit scared to try anything different with this baby incase it has a negative effect lol. Ofcourse I know that I could everything exactly the same and this baby could still take to it differently but i can't help the way my mind is working. That's a shame she won't meet the baby. Is she in town for a while? 

Oh that's good Dani! Did your midwife mention if you are already dilating etc? 

Glad to hear you are feeling prepared ging. Fingers crossed your little man makes his way out asap for u &#128522; 

I've really struggled the walk today. Everytime I stand up in getting pain really low down on my bump and also in my lady area. I'm hoping it means baby is moving towards the exit because I'm booked in for an appointment with my midwife a week tomorrow when I will be 40+2 and she said she will only give me a sweep of babies head is engaged x


----------



## Dani_b

Tess08 said:


> Oh that's good Dani! Did your midwife mention if you are already dilating etc?

I'm approximately 1cm, cervix was still long but soft.


----------



## Babybump2017

I didn't plan on BF Tess but she didn't take to formula too well in hospital. Midwives on the postnatal ward had to help me and my other half as she was a nightmare taking the bottle and generally so lazy and not interested in milk. When she was 2 or 3 days old she latched on when she was laying next to me in my bed and I panicked and quickly got her off and felt guilty ever since&#128553; So I made the decision to switch to breast and she is so much happier. I pump every morning so I can do one feed bottle and one feed she latches on, and then at night she's on aptamil as it's heavier on their stomach plus I personally think it definitely helps them go through the night! when it comes to the night feeds my milk supply isn't as fierce as it is during the day.. so it works better that way but I think the formula definitely plays a part when it comes to the nights &#128514;&#128584;


----------



## MrsKChicago

Tess, she was just in for a few days, unfortunately. She went straight from lunch to the airport. She and Teddy really seemed to enjoy each other, though.

I'm not even having Braxton Hicks today, what is this baby doing?? DH is starting to worry a lot about me doing things like carrying Teddy, I don't know what he thinks I do all day when he's at work! 

Tomorrow morning, unless I'm totally closed up, I'm doing a sweep. We're getting uncomfortably close to induction time for me to not be having labor symptoms.

I hope everyone else is hanging in there ok.


----------



## Tess08

Well bump it sounds like your doing exactly what is right for your baby. I like the idea of BF during the day and then using formula at night so my hubby doesn't get away with not having to do any night feeds lol. He has saved lots of leave in work so he's taking a month off after baby is born. Seems only fair he should share the night feeding burden! 

Still nothing Chicago? Did u get ur sweep today? 

I've been getting lots of BH today and I've just gone to the toilet and I'm having brown/bloody discharge. Fingers crossed it means things are moving along down there... x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds promising, Tess!!

I did the sweep, no instant results like with Teddy but hopefully it helps. I was almost 3cm and 70% effaced so it's nice to know something is happening. My midwife doesn't think I'll make it to 42 weeks, so that's given me some relief. I had an ultrasound too, to check that we're safe to keep waiting, and everything looked perfect.

My doula offered to meet for some massage and acupressure stuff on Sunday if I'm not in labor yet, and my midwife wants to talk castor oil next week.


----------



## gingmg

Yea Tess! Hope everything moves along quickly!!

Chicago- that's good news! Glad it sounds like you won't need to be induced!

Dani- how are you?

The past two nights I thought for sure I was starting Labor, frequent more intense contractions... then nothing. Oh well. I'll be bouncing on my ball again tonight and hopefully something will start to happen. My mom is going away next Saturday on a business trip of my Dad's so just hoping to have the baby before she leaves, otherwise my brother will have to take my son, which is fine... but my mother having him would be my first choice.


----------



## Dani_b

No signs of anything happening here yet. Just really uncomfortable now with a very active baby


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no, that false labor is such a pain, Ging! I hope it turns into something real soon.


----------



## gingmg

Chicago- thinking of you! How are you holding up?

How is everyone else? Dani, Tess?? Who else follows and is still waiting?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm just hanging in there. I've had what might be the earliest of early contractions today starting around noon, but they're nothing regular or strong enough for me to be sure of anything. Maybe I'll get lucky and they'll be unobtrusive enough that I sleep ok overnight and develop into real labor tomorrow morning. Or maybe I'll just be pregnant forever...

How are you doing, Ging? Anything happening? Feels like there are only a few of us left now!


----------



## Tess08

Yip I'm still hanging in there ging. 39 + 4 now. My show the other day led to nothing so I'm not holding out much hope! I'm currently lying in bed unable to sleep as usual because my hips, legs, back and stomach are so sore. I just can't find a comfortable position at all. I'm honestly in so much pain when I'm lying down trying to sleep that if I were to go into labour I'm not even sure I would notice the difference lol &#129300; How are you holding up?

Oh Chicago I really feel for you! You must be so ready for it to be over now. Fingers crossed it is the start of something and baby makes an exit soon x


----------



## Dani_b

I'm still here 40+3 today


----------



## gingmg

Chicago- hope things start moving for you! I give you so much credit for your amount of patience! I just got to my due date and already am feeling anxious. 

Tess- I'm so sorry you are feeling so lousy. I really hope something happens soon. 

I'm ok. I think maybe I lost a tiny tiny bit of my plug overnight. Trying not to let that get me too excited. Every night I have pretty intense contractions that I now have to mildly breathe through, but after a few hours they are gone. I took my son to touch-a truck yesterday and I thought for sure after running around in the heat after him and lifting him in and out of the big trucks that it would have kick started something, but no. Now that I'm ready, I'm ready, but I don't feel like I'm close, which is a bummer. I went at 39+4 with my son, so this having to wait is new to me and I don't think I'm going to be too good at it.


----------



## Tess08

Aw Dani you've gone overdue now too? Fingers crossed things kick off soon! 

Yeh hopefully ging. I'm super fed up lol. My BH seem to be getting more frequent but still aren't leading to anything like you. I don't see my midwife again until Friday so I'm just praying the baby's head in engaged so that she will give me a sweep as that started things off with my daughter. Yeh I would have hoped all that running about would have helped you go into labour too lol. Sounds like we've got a few lazy babies on this thread! X


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm getting those same on and off BH. They're really messing with me because I didn't have BH at all with Teddy, so I really have a hard time telling if they're something or not. They're feeling more intense overall, though!

I'm losing some plug today!! I know it's not exactly a big flashing "labor is coming!!" sign, but I haven't randomly lost plug either pregnancy and it came after an evening of mildly painful BH or maybe real contractions, so I'm going to take it as a sign anyway. I'm seeing my doula for massage and acupressure in a couple hours and she said she'll have a little talk with baby too ;)


----------



## Dani_b

Tess08 said:


> Aw Dani you've gone overdue now too? Fingers crossed things kick off soon!

Yes I'm 40+3 today, not holding out for anything to happen soon, the others were 9, 10 and 11 days late


----------



## gingmg

Chicago- ooooo sounds like a lovely afternoon! Loosing bits of the plug is exciting!

Dani- did you go naturally with the others or were you induced?


----------



## Dani_b

gingmg said:


> Chicago- ooooo sounds like a lovely afternoon! Loosing bits of the plug is exciting!
> 
> Dani- did you go naturally with the others or were you induced?

Number 3 ended up with induction. Other 2were naturally


----------



## Tess08

Anything today ladies? I'm 2 days away from my due date and really don't feel like much is happening. I'm really sore in lots of places and feel like baby is really low but I've felt like this for about 3/4 weeks so it obviously doesn't mean anything! After my show on Friday I've had nothing else. Pinning all my hopes on getting a sweep on Friday to kick start things x


----------



## Tess08

Anything today ladies? I'm 2 days away from my due date and really don't feel like much is happening. I'm really sore in lots of places and feel like baby is really low but I've felt like this for about 3/4 weeks so it obviously doesn't mean anything! After my show on Friday I've had nothing else. Pinning all my hopes on getting a sweep on Friday to kick start things x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Nothing here. I'm at the midwife now, doing an NST and waiting to see her. Baby's running out of time, we probably have to schedule an induction and just hope she comes before it starts. My mom is starting to majorly stress me out.


----------



## gingmg

Hopefully all looks good Chicago on your NST! What about castor oil and OJ? Sex? Do you have a breast pump? Power pump!! 

I've got nothing either. Every night I have contractions that don't amount to anything. Last night had some pretty intense back pain that went no where either. My midwife did a sweep today and I'm 3cm 50% effaced. She said second babies have much more room and he is back to back which is what is keeping me from going into labor, there is just too much room that even when he gets into position- he doesn't stay there. Hence, the contractions every night going no where. She gave me some positions to try to move him around, child's pose and put frozen peas on my back so he will try to move away from the cold, bounce, make circles with my hips, and look into spinning babies website. She thinks once he turns and head buts my cervix, I'll go into labor. Here's hoping!


----------



## Tess08

Oh no Chicago. What is your mum doing that's stressing you out? 

Ging 3cm sounds pretty promising to me! Hopefully she managed to get a good sweep done since you are already dilating on your own. My baby is back to back too and wasn't engaged AT ALL a week ago :( I need to try some tricks to get him into position too but I've read lots of stuff saying second/third etc babies often don't engage until labour starts so who knows of what we're doing will even help. I'm getting pains/slight contractions every night too but they aren't amounting to anything so I wonder if that's because of the same reason as you x


----------



## Babybump2017

Keep checking to see if we have any more September bubbas born!!! Hurry up ladies :baby:


----------



## MrsKChicago

She's freaking out about how late the baby is, how I should just be induced now, trying to tell me horror stories about a baby she knew that breathed in meconium, and she just drives me crazy in general. I know she's concerned, but I'm being closely watched by the midwives and I'm pretty sure they're more qualified to make the call than she is...

Everything looks good enough that my midwife isn't worried about a day or two either way, when weighed against the increased risk of the induction. We did another sweep today, and on the midwife's suggestion I'm going to try castor oil tomorrow morning. If none of that works, I'm scheduled for induction on Thursday at 42+2. I'm hoping she comes sooner, she said I can still try for water birth up until the induction even if I'm a day or two past 42 weeks.


----------



## Tess08

Definitely trying bump lol! 

Oh yeh that would annoy me too Chicago. You are obviously going to do what is best for you and your baby whilst consulting with your midwife and making sure all is well. Atleast the end is in sight for you! How much caster oil have u to take? I might give it a try lol. 

I'm getting some crampy feelings now as I type but I've had them before so I'm not holding out any hope they are going to lead to anything x


----------



## MrsKChicago

She suggested 2oz. It's one of the natural induction methods I'd definitely only try with a doctor's go ahead, though, since there can be some minor risks. At 42 weeks, it's worth a shot to me.


----------



## Dani_b

Nothing happening over here either. 4 days over now


----------



## gingmg

Chicago- my midwife said castor oil and OJ today too! But she said first try to get him in better position then maybe castor oil after that. I'm sorry your mom is stressing you out. Being a PICU nurse, I used to be afraid of meconium aspiration going overdue, but it's sooooooooooooooo incredibly rare that the average healthy woman with a healthy pregnancy usually doesn't need to worry. It's so rare, most practitioners go their whole career and see it maybe once- if that. I used to feel very jaded and skewed about a lot of things, because of the work I do, but slowly overtime, I've learned to take everything with a grain of salt and trust in our bodies and in nature. Sounds like you do too. It's going to be ok. You've got this!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, Ging. I'm keeping very alert to any changes in movement or anything that even hints at distress, so all I can really do is trust the pros and the process at this point. It's not like there's a little turkey timer that pops at 42 weeks exactly and everything deteriorates immediately.


----------



## DJ987

I haven't really posted since the beginning but I have been following!

Congrats to all the mamas who have had their babies so far. :cloud9:

I hope there are some more in the coming days, especially you Chicago!

As for me, I have to have a c section at 41 weeks (I have had two previous sections and that is far as the Consultant is willing to support me for a VBA2C) so I have everything crossed that I go into natural labour before then. I am already the most pregnant I have ever been as my first was a 38 week induction and EMCS and my second was an ELCS at 38+1. Here's hoping.


----------



## gingmg

Hi DJ!

If one more person texts or calls and asks if I've had the baby yet I'm going to scream! The texts that are like "how are you feeling" or "happy due date" feel different and I don't mind, but the "baby yet???" or "come on kid" are driving me nuts! That's like asking a woman who is struggling to conceive "are you pregnant yet????"


----------



## Dani_b

Luckily I've not had any texts, but whenever I see anyone it's the same comments of 'no baby yet' 'any signs' 'how far over now' 'any day now' 'when you getting induced '


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck DJ!

I usually don't like to put everything out there on Facebook in the last stage of pregnancy, beyond a due date "you'll know when there's news" post, but I've been updating occasionally just to head off the questions as best I can. Now I just get everyone telling me to have sex, like I've never thought to Google how to get the baby out on my own ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Even the freaking castor oil doesn't seem to have made a difference - I'm past the point now where women usually get results. Pregnant forever...


----------



## gingmg

Chicago- I'm sorry. Maybe you will wake up overnight with the start of something? Sending opening thoughts your way!


----------



## Tess08

Aw Chicago I really feel for u! 1 more day and then it will all be over. I know u will be getting induced which you really don't want but atleast it will get her out and you don't need to go through this torture any more lol.

Oh I'm with you on everyone asking CONSTANTLY! Every morning I drop my daughter off st nursery and when the teacher opens the door to let us in she looks me up and down and says 'oh still no baby Mum?' ... I feel like saying oh yes I had the baby last night but have just decided to keep stuffing a pillow up my jumper because I love the pregnant look so much &#128528; 

My due date is today and I've just put a lovely post up on Facebook asking anyone who sees me to refrain from saying 'is baby here yet?' 'You getting any twinges?' 'When is baby going to make an appearance?!' And my all time favourite 'aw I won't be long now &#128522;' x


----------



## DJ987

My daughter's teacher is the same. :haha: "still going then?" Every morning. 

Had a few periody type cramps last night and baby's movement down below made me squeal a couple of times. I'm wondering if he/she was engaging a bit more. 

I hope your little girl makes a move soon Chicago, so you can avoid induction. :hugs:


----------



## Dani_b

I get the same each morning from the mums on the playground. It's even more annoying when they say it again at pick up time...surely if baby had arrived between drop off and pick up times then I would still be in the hospital


----------



## Tess08

Exactly haha! It's not like we're going to give birth and then not tell anyone &#128528; I usually just answer with when baby is here, you'll know about it &#128077;&#127996;.

DJ I've been getting those period like cramps for about a week now every time I lie down to go to sleep. It's infuriating coz everytime they start I'm thinking 'oh this could be it!' But it never is lol &#128542; X


----------



## Tess08

Exactly haha! It's not like we're going to give birth and then not tell anyone &#128528; I usually just answer with when baby is here, you'll know about it &#128077;&#127996; X


----------



## gingmg

Same period type cramps here! More intense timetable contractions every night going nowhere. They stop as soon as I lie down and go to bed. Every night I think, maybe this is it? Nothing!! Loosing some plug like stuff, it was bloody with my son but not this time. Is that normal? I expected bloody looking because that's what happened before. Went for a loonnggg brisk walk yesterday afternoon, thought for sure something was happening after, Nope!!! Maybe today...


----------



## Tess08

gingmg said:


> Same period type cramps here! More intense timetable contractions every night going nowhere. They stop as soon as I lie down and go to bed. Every night I think, maybe this is it? Nothing!! Loosing some plug like stuff, it was bloody with my son but not this time. Is that normal? I expected bloody looking because that's what happened before. Went for a loonnggg brisk walk yesterday afternoon, thought for sure something was happening after, Nope!!! Maybe today...

See I'm the opposite, mine start as soon as I lie down in bed lol. But then I roll over or move position and it stops so I know it's obviously just me lying in an awkward position &#128542; 

I'm not sure about the plug thing ging but I was going to ask the same thing! Last week I had a bit of bloody discharge which is what I was expecting to see but it was just a little bit that obviously didn't mean anything. The past 2 days I've been getting some yellow/stringy yuck looking stuff so I'm thinking that might be plug? But mine doesn't have any blood in it either x


----------



## gingmg

That's what mine looks like Tess!

Went to the chiropractor today, he said my pelvis was tilted so maybe now there is the right room for him to engage? Who knows. Debating looking into some home remedies to jumpstart labor. Anyone doing anything? I thought about castor oil, or cleay sage essential oil, or pulling out my breast pump. But I might just resort to another long walk again today (if it stops raining). Don't know what else may help?


----------



## Tess08

gingmg said:


> Same period type cramps here! More intense timetable contractions every night going nowhere. They stop as soon as I lie down and go to bed. Every night I think, maybe this is it? Nothing!! Loosing some plug like stuff, it was bloody with my son but not this time. Is that normal? I expected bloody looking because that's what happened before. Went for a loonnggg brisk walk yesterday afternoon, thought for sure something was happening after, Nope!!! Maybe today...

See I'm the opposite, mine start as soon as I lie down in bed lol. But then I roll over or move position and it stops so I know it's obviously just me lying in an awkward position &#128542; 

I'm not sure about the plug thing ging but I was going to ask the same thing! Last week I had a bit of bloody discharge which is what I was expecting to see but it was just a little bit that obviously didn't mean anything. The past 2 days I've been getting some yellow/stringy yuck looking stuff so I'm thinking that might be plug? But mine doesn't have any blood in it either x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Plug can be bloody or not, but I think bloody is a little stronger a sign. 

Tess, next time someone says it won't be long now, just tell them about this lady on your birth forum who was pregnant forever :haha:

I have just under a day now for labor to start on its own, but I'm not feeling any different so I'm not too hopeful. So for now I'm just focusing on the benefits of induction - I can make the most of this last only child day with Teddy, I can prepare him a little better for his overnight with Grandma, and I know to rest up as much as I can today. I'm nervous about induction from a medical standpoint - if she's this determined to stay in I'm kind of paranoid it won't work. But it is what it is, I have good supportive midwives who will keep it as low intervention as possible, and at least there's an end in sight.


----------



## gingmg

Chicago- hugs! Way to go looking at the upside! It may be much easier than you think, maybe all you need is a mild jumpstart- doesn't mean it won't be a positive experience. Continuing to send opening and releasing thoughts your way!


----------



## Babybump2017

Bless you ladies! Still thinking about you! I don't wanna be one who can't refrain from the annoying comments but I do genuinely hope these bubs don't keep you much longer!!! Still checking back hoping to see good news :) good luck xx


----------



## Tess08

Aw bless u Chicago. I wish you all the best with either going into labour today or getting induced tomorrow. Either way it's not long until you meet your little bubba &#128536; I know induction can make the process longer but if it makes u feel better, I was induced with my daughter and she was born 5 and a half hours later so it really wasn't bad at all &#128522; 

It's just aswell our baby decided not to come today. My wee princess has came down with a sickness bug so we have been a very messy household today and all she's wanted is cuddles with mummy. I am terrified I catch it though. I don't think I would survive being in labour and having a sickness bug at the same time lol... x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, poor girl! I hope she's better soon and you don't catch it!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Best of luck Chicago, thinking of you!

Going in for my second sweep tomorrow. Not the best timing though as we're all sick with head colds. 7 year old DS is not looking forward to baby at all. Doesn't seem to be taking it too well now that the time has come. Anyone else gone through anything similar with their kids?


----------



## Dani_b

41 weeks today. Still no signs. Off for second sweep later


----------



## Tess08

Thanks Chicago. She seems a lot better today so hopefully it was just a wee 24 hour thing and I manage to avoid it... good luck with your induction! I know it's not what you wanted but I hope it goes as smoothly as possible. 

And good luck to you 2 ladies getting your sweeps today. I'm due to get one tomorrow but only if babies head is engaged. I'm trying to prepare myself mentally for my midwife saying the head isn't engaged so she's not sweeping me coz I really think I might have a mental breakdown if she does say that. Hopefully preparing myself mentally will help lol x


----------



## DJ987

Good luck Chicago!

All the best to you two ladies having sweeps too.

I am similar to you Tess, I am trying to mentally prepare myself for the fact that I may not go into labour by 41 weeks and I'll have to have a section. I can't have any sweeps as they said as little intervention as possible is best to give me the best chance of a natural birth. Crazy to think if I'd have chosen a section we would have a three day old baby now!


----------



## Tess08

DJ987 said:


> Good luck Chicago!
> 
> All the best to you two ladies having sweeps too.
> 
> I am similar to you Tess, I am trying to mentally prepare myself for the fact that I may not go into labour by 41 weeks and I'll have to have a section. I can't have any sweeps as they said as little intervention as possible is best to give me the best chance of a natural birth. Crazy to think if I'd have chosen a section we would have a three day old baby now!

Aw really? So you just need to keep everything crossed u go on your own then with no help from the midwife? I really hope all goes as it should for you then to allow you the natural birth you want. I think if my midwife offered me a section right now I would jump at the chance haha! I just need this baby out of me ASAP x


----------



## Dani_b

Been for my appointment. Not much change from last week, still 1-2cm. Booked in for monitoring on Sunday, then will get an induction date.
I'm so fed up of being pregnant now, and was hoping for more of a change when midwife examined me, that I ended up crying during my appointment. At least the end is in sight now and by this time next week baby will be here


----------



## gingmg

I'm sorry Dani, the end is in sight either way, hope the sweep jumpstarts something for you soon. 

Tess- my midwife said second babies don't need to engage and often don't until labor actually starts? Can you ask for a sweep anyway?

Chicago- what a great day to have a baby! Best of luck, will be thinking of you today!


----------



## gingmg

DJ- there is still time! Would you try any at home remedies to move this along?

Sadeyed- I'm sure your 7 yo will come around, it's a big change for everyone. I have an almost 3 year old and he's been having a hard time lately, I'm assuming with the anticipated change coming. I have no idea how this is going to go, but my guess it's going to be challenging for everyone. I keep saying that's why this baby hasn't shown up yet, he can hear my toddler wailing and throwing himself on the floor and on me and he's like "he'll no, I'm safer in here!"


----------



## Dani_b

gingmg said:


> I'm sorry Dani, the end is in sight either way, hope the sweep jumpstarts something for you soon.

Thanks, my midwife has since phoned me to make sure that I'm ok, which was nice of her


----------



## DJ987

Aww Dani I hope the sweep gets things going!

Yes I still have plenty of time and things can change so quickly can't they. Me and hubby have DTD and I've been doing lots of walking and bouncing on my ball. I think because I've never gone into spontaneous labour and this is the most pregnant I've ever been, I just can't imagine it happening. I've had a fab pregnancy though so I am appreciating this final stretch whilst being ever so slightly impatient as I want to know if we have a pink or a blue bundle now!


----------



## Tess08

Aw dani. I dont blame you st all for crying! I would do the same. Thats why Im mentally telling myself that I wont be getting a sweep tomorrow because I know for a fact that as soon as my midwife says it out loud, Im going to cry too &#128528; I actually feel like crying just thinking about it &#128584; 

Ging yeh Ive been doing a lot of googling to see what I can do to help babies head engage and a lot of what I read is telling me that often second, third etc babies dont engage until labour which is why Im convinced I wont be getting my sweep tomorrow! Im going to just ask her for one anyway but I dont really like my midwife as she has been really stubborn with things in the past so I think shell say no. 

DJ thats a shame about your son. Is he your youngest at the moment? My daughter really cant wait for baby to come but she is baby obsessed lol. Fingers crossed when he sees his little brother/sister and realises that you love him just the same he will come round to the idea x


----------



## Dani_b

Tess08 said:


> Aw dani. I dont blame you st all for crying! I would do the same. Thats why Im mentally telling myself that I wont be getting a sweep tomorrow because I know for a fact that as soon as my midwife says it out loud, Im going to cry too &#128528; I actually feel like crying just thinking about it &#128584;

I just know this one will end up with an induction like last time. Hopefully if it does it will be a nice easy one again. Only needed 1 lot of the hormone gel before waters were broken and no drip. That was 8 years ago though.
The 3 kids are with their dad next week, so at least I'll be able to spend some time with just me partner and baby when he finally arrives. Midwife said that on Sunday when I go for monitoring (term +10) they will book induction for 12/13 days over


----------



## Tess08

Dani_b said:


> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> Aw dani. I dont blame you st all for crying! I would do the same. Thats why Im mentally telling myself that I wont be getting a sweep tomorrow because I know for a fact that as soon as my midwife says it out loud, Im going to cry too &#128528; I actually feel like crying just thinking about it &#128584;
> 
> I just know this one will end up with an induction like last time. Hopefully if it does it will be a nice easy one again. Only needed 1 lot of the hormone gel before waters were broken and no drip. That was 8 years ago though.
> The 3 kids are with their dad next week, so at least I'll be able to spend some time with just me partner and baby when he finally arrives. Midwife said that on Sunday when I go for monitoring (term +10) they will book induction for 12/13 days overClick to expand...

Oh that is something nice to look forward to. Some lovely bonding time &#10084;&#65039;

Thats not bad going for an induction! Plus you are overdue so surely baby must be ready to make an appearance surely! I know people who have taken days for induction to work but they were all being induced early so I think their babies just werent ready to come out yet x


----------



## MrsKChicago

I did it!! Welcome Valentine Ramona! She was born at 7:23, 8lbs 5oz, pitocin induced but otherwise drug free, with a nuchal hand just to add to the drama. I didn't think I was going to make it but somehow I did! She's nursing like a champ so far and has daddy wrapped around her little finger already.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1506048114909.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dani_b

Congratulations x


----------



## sadeyedlady

So the second sweep worked and I just had my baby!!


----------



## Tess08

Congrats chicago! Go you &#128518; 

And yay congrats too sad!! What did u have? Does your little bundle have a name? 

Oh man I knew I was going to be last on this thread to have my have haha! Midwife in 2 hours to find out if shes gonna sweep me or not but Im convinced shes going to say no x


----------



## Tess08

So just out my midwife appointment and as I expected, babys head isnt engaged at all and I was refused a sweep. I just burst out crying like a big baby because Im so miserable! X


----------



## Tess08

So just out my midwife appointment and as I expected, babys head isnt engaged at all and I was refused a sweep. I just burst out crying like a big baby because Im so miserable! X


----------



## gingmg

Congrats Chicago and Sadeyed!! So happy for both of you! Chicago nice job- so glad you got the birth you wanted!!

Tess- I'm sorry! That's so frustrating! Your baby is coming, soon. 

Every night I get increasingly stronger contractions and every night I think "yay, here we go!" Only for everything to stop once I go to bed. Argh.. Is this what's called prodromal labor? At some point it will progress, right????


----------



## Savasanna

So I've been gone for about 5 weeks but I just popped back in and see some new babies - congrats Chicago and Tess! 

Chicago - I can't believe we had basically the same due dates (I was 9/3 and I think you were 9/5,right?) and our babies are 5.5 weeks apart. That's so crazy - toy must've been exhausted!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks ladies! We're looking forward to Teddy meeting baby V in the next couple hours hopefully, then going home either late this evening or tomorrow morning depending on tests and so on. 

Ging, sounds like what I had with Teddy, it's gonna happen soon! Come on out, all you slacker babies!

Savasanna, good to see you again! Congrats on little Chloe. It's really something how due dates work out, isn't it? I can't believe how stubborn this girl was.


----------



## Savasanna

* I meant congrats Chicago and Sadeyed! Tess & Ging - your babes are coming soon!


----------



## Dani_b

I think I&#8217;m going to be pregnant for ever &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Tess08

Dani_b said:


> I think Im going to be pregnant for ever &#65533;&#65533;

Dani this is EXACTLY how I feel &#128542; I can feel everyone getting bored of my moaning but I just cant help myself. I feel so miserable and really deflated after I was refused my sweep today. She wouldnt even give me an internal examination to tell me if Im dilating so I feel like Ive just left completely in limbo. Do you have a date for induction booked in? My midwife has booked me in for 2nd Oct (which seems FOREVER away) and at 8pm &#128533; x


----------



## Dani_b

Tess08 said:


> Dani_b said:
> 
> 
> I think Im going to be pregnant for ever &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Dani this is EXACTLY how I feel &#128542; I can feel everyone getting bored of my moaning but I just cant help myself. I feel so miserable and really deflated after I was refused my sweep today. She wouldnt even give me an internal examination to tell me if Im dilating so I feel like Ive just left completely in limbo. Do you have a date for induction booked in? My midwife has booked me in for 2nd Oct (which seems FOREVER away) and at 8pm &#128533; xClick to expand...

 I will get an induction date on Sunday when I go the hospital for monitoring. I will be 41+3 at this point, induction will probably be Tuesday or Wednesday next week. Last time I had an induction I had to be there for 8am.


----------



## Tess08

Dani_b said:


> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dani_b said:
> 
> 
> I think Im going to be pregnant for ever &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Dani this is EXACTLY how I feel &#128542; I can feel everyone getting bored of my moaning but I just cant help myself. I feel so miserable and really deflated after I was refused my sweep today. She wouldnt even give me an internal examination to tell me if Im dilating so I feel like Ive just left completely in limbo. Do you have a date for induction booked in? My midwife has booked me in for 2nd Oct (which seems FOREVER away) and at 8pm &#128533; xClick to expand...
> 
> I will get an induction date on Sunday when I go the hospital for monitoring. I will be 41+3 at this point, induction will probably be Tuesday or Wednesday next week. Last time I had an induction I had to be there for 8am.Click to expand...

Oh I see. Really not long to go for you then but I know the waiting is still awful! My midwife said with second babies they get u in at 8pm because they expect it to be a quick process whereas with your first they get you in early in the day as they expect it to take a few attempts. This worries me because with my first I was induced at 7pm (it wasnt a pre planned induction, it was due to bad bleeding) and then my husband was sent home at 9 even though I told them I thought I was having contractions. They then called him back in at 11pm and he almost missed her being born because I was pushing before he made it to the hospital. So the thought of being induced so late at night again scares me x


----------



## DJ987

Congrats Chicago and Sadeyedlady! :happydance:

Aww Tess and Dani I really hope your babies get a wriggle on soon. Your induction date is the probable same day as my section if I don't have baby by 41 weeks Tess. 

I've been at a meeting all day today and now my feet are SO swollen. Sat with them up in the hope it will go down! Finding walking a bit of a struggle now too because of pelvic pain. It feels like the baby's head is pushing my hips out of place!


----------



## MrsKChicago

You have my sympathy, ladies!

They had me come in at 8am and V was born about 12 hours later. Second baby, but we tried to keep things as low intervention as possible for an induction so the pitocin started at 1 and never got above 3, whereas I'm sure if I'd had an epidural they would have probably cranked it up higher as long as she was doing well and she might have come faster.


----------



## Tess08

Oh is it DJ? I was going to say we might end up with babies sharing a birthday but I wont be getting induced until 8pm at night so I most likely wont give birth until at least the next day lol. Maybe your baby is getting right into a good position! Fingers crossed. 

Chicago if I end up getting induced I will just be taking anything I can to make it go as quickly as possible lol. Well done you for doing it with as little intervention as possible but Im totally open to an epidural if it might hurry things along a bit. How did Teddy get on meeting his little sister? X


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't blame you, Tess! I came close a few times, even with the pit kept really low. I was about to ask about nitrous oxide at least, but transition slammed into me before I had a chance. We're not planning any more babies, but if we have an oops I'm not sure which route I'd take. I'd probably still see how things go but I'll be less emotionally invested in going drug free now that I know I can.

Meeting went so well! My mom brought Teddy and hung out in the lobby while we had some private family time. He was really excited about the baby, very gentle with her, and we all had some cuddles. Then Mom came up to meet her once we'd had some bonding time, and after an hour or two he was happy to go off with Grandma again. It's looking like we'll probably be discharged tonight but on the later side, about 8 to 10, so he may sleep there again tonight and come home in the morning.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1506106766855.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dani_b

That&#8217;s a lovely picture Chicago


----------



## Tess08

Aw thats fab Chicago &#128522; Im sure hell make a fab big bro. Lovely picture too x


----------



## DJ987

:cloud9: what a lovely pic Chicago!


----------



## Savasanna

That picture is priceless! So nice that you'll be discharged tonight (probably home now, actually!). We were in the hospital for two nights - I was definitely ready to get out of there by the time we were discharged! Although I cried during the drive home as the gravity of the end of pregnancy finally hit me. Oh, post partum hormones! ;)


----------



## gingmg

Well he's here! Finn Michael 7lbs 2 oz. In awe and so in love. &#10084;&#65039; Will most likely delete his name at some point soon so please don't rewrite in your own entries- always so nervous of people in real life finding me on here and reading my journal. 

Tess, DJ, Dani- Your turn is coming soon, promise!


----------



## Dani_b

Congratulations x


----------



## Tess08

gingmg said:


> Well he's here! Finn Michael 7lbs 2 oz. In awe and so in love. &#10084;&#65039; Will most likely delete his name at some point soon so please don't rewrite in your own entries- always so nervous of people in real life finding me on here and reading my journal.
> 
> Tess, DJ, Dani- Your turn is coming soon, promise!

Congrats ging! Love the name. Did u go naturally or were u induced? X


----------



## DJ987

Congratulations Ging! Love his name. :cloud9:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations Ging! I love his name!


----------



## gingmg

I went naturally. Had my friend do another reflexology session yesterday, went out for Chinese food after and starting having contractions in the car on the way home. At first I didn't think too much of it because that was happening every day for the past week, but within a few hours it became apparent that they were different and that it was the real deal. Labored at home with my wife and mother for the majority of it and he was born less than an hour after walking through the hospital doors. Couldn't have asked for it to go any better than it did.


----------



## Tess08

gingmg said:


> I went naturally. Had my friend do another reflexology session yesterday, went out for Chinese food after and starting having contractions in the car on the way home. At first I didn't think too much of it because that was happening every day for the past week, but within a few hours it became apparent that they were different and that it was the real deal. Labored at home with my wife and mother for the majority of it and he was born less than an hour after walking through the hospital doors. Couldn't have asked for it to go any better than it did.

That sounds perfect &#128522; glad you got the birth you wanted! How far overdue were u? Im starting to struggle to tell the difference between BH and the baby just rolling about because it has so little space left now. 3 days over and counting &#128584; x


----------



## gingmg

I hear ya, I wondered that too. I was exactly 41 weeks. And here I was nervous of going early.


----------



## DJ987

Sounds perfect! 

I am going for acupuncture on Monday to see if that helps. I can't stand people touching my feet so have had to rule out reflexology! :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds like it went about as good as it could go!


----------



## Babybump2017

Yay!!! Congrats ging &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Tess08

Just as I feared, Ive caught my daughters sickness bug &#128557; I feel awful. For the first time in weeks Im actually praying baby doesnt decide to make an appearance today to let me get over this first &#129314; x


----------



## DJ987

Oh no Tess :( how awful. I really hope baby stays put so you can get better! :hugs: get well soon xx


----------



## gingmg

Oh no Tess! Feel better soon! Hope you are able to rest.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no! Feel better soon, Tess!


----------



## Dani_b

Been for monitoring today, baby is happy. Midwife did an internal and I&#8217;m still only 1-2cm. Induction booked for Tuesday evening if baby hasn&#8217;t arrived. I will be 12 days over by then


----------



## Tess08

Dani_b said:


> Been for monitoring today, baby is happy. Midwife did an internal and Im still only 1-2cm. Induction booked for Tuesday evening if baby hasnt arrived. I will be 12 days over by then

Fingers crossed u go before Tuesday then! Do u feel anything happening? Did they give u a sweep or anything today to try n get things going? Atleast you know come Tuesday, itll all be over! I wont even see my midwife again now until Ive had my baby. Im booked in for a week on Tuesday to be induced and Ill be 12 days over too. Just seems forever away x


----------



## Dani_b

Tess08 said:


> Dani_b said:
> 
> 
> Been for monitoring today, baby is happy. Midwife did an internal and Im still only 1-2cm. Induction booked for Tuesday evening if baby hasnt arrived. I will be 12 days over by then
> 
> Fingers crossed u go before Tuesday then! Do u feel anything happening? Did they give u a sweep or anything today to try n get things going? Atleast you know come Tuesday, itll all be over! I wont even see my midwife again now until Ive had my baby. Im booked in for a week on Tuesday to be induced and Ill be 12 days over too. Just seems forever away xClick to expand...

Was put on the monitor for about 20 mind to get a trace of baby. Everything was fine on there, was even Getting braxton hicks that I didnt know about. She then did an internal examination/sweep to see if they gets things going.
At least baby will be here by Wednesday at the latest


----------



## Tess08

Dani_b said:


> Been for monitoring today, baby is happy. Midwife did an internal and Im still only 1-2cm. Induction booked for Tuesday evening if baby hasnt arrived. I will be 12 days over by then

Fingers crossed u go before Tuesday then! Do u feel anything happening? Did they give u a sweep or anything today to try n get things going? Atleast you know come Tuesday, itll all be over! I wont even see my midwife again now until Ive had my baby. Im booked in for a week on Tuesday to be induced and Ill be 12 days over too. Just seems forever away x


----------



## DJ987

I hope the sweep gets things going for you Dani. Not long to wait if not though I guess! Exciting, come on baby!

How are you feeling Tess?


----------



## Dani_b

DJ987 said:


> I hope the sweep gets things going for you Dani. Not long to wait if not though I guess! Exciting, come on baby!

Thanks, this is my 3rd sweep, so fingers crossed


----------



## Tess08

DJ987 said:


> I hope the sweep gets things going for you Dani. Not long to wait if not though I guess! Exciting, come on baby!
> 
> How are you feeling Tess?

Starting to feel a bit better, thanks for asking DJ. Havent been sick for a couple of hours now and have managed to keep some water down so hopefully Im over the worst of it. Just feeling exhausted now so hoping to get a decent sleep tonight x


----------



## Tess08

DJ987 said:


> I hope the sweep gets things going for you Dani. Not long to wait if not though I guess! Exciting, come on baby!
> 
> How are you feeling Tess?

Starting to feel a bit better, thanks for asking DJ. Havent been sick for a couple of hours now and have managed to keep some water down so hopefully Im over the worst of it. Just feeling exhausted now so hoping to get a decent sleep tonight x


----------



## DJ987

:hugs: hope you manage a restful night Tess.


----------



## Babybump2017

Couldnt think of anything worse than to be pregnant and have a bug Tess&#128553;&#9785;&#65039;, hope it leaves you alone soon and your daughter too xx

Hopefully third time lucky for you dani with the sweep! Bubs is obviously very comfy in there &#128584;

Changing the subject for just a second - I know my baby girl didnt arrive in September in the end, but I forgot to mention that my horse had her baby on the 13th of this month! I changed my photo to her&#9786;&#65039;. Her name is Skyla, my other half wanted to name her Sky (who may I add only touched a horse for the first time when meeting my girl) and then we thought wed finish the foals name off with half of our baby girls name which is where the la came from &#128052; 2 newborns in the space of a month! Xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

What a beauty! That happened to a friend of mine who has a son about Teddy's age, they got to announce both pregnancies at the same time :haha:


----------



## Dani_b

Think it might be my turn today. 
Woke around 4am uk time for my usual morning toilet trip. Had bloody show, been getting irregular pains since. Just been bathroom again 6.20 and there was blood when I wiped.
Hope the taxi drivers know the quickest way to the hospital


----------



## DJ987

Dani_b said:


> Think it might be my turn today.
> Woke around 4am uk time for my usual morning toilet trip. Had bloody show, been getting irregular pains since. Just been bathroom again 6.20 and there was blood when I wiped.
> Hope the taxi drivers know the quickest way to the hospital

Eeeek good luck Dani!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Tess08

Dani_b said:


> Think it might be my turn today.
> Woke around 4am uk time for my usual morning toilet trip. Had bloody show, been getting irregular pains since. Just been bathroom again 6.20 and there was blood when I wiped.
> Hope the taxi drivers know the quickest way to the hospital

Excellent! Chuffed for you Dani &#128518; let us know how you get on! Aww bump thats lovely &#128522; x


----------



## DJ987

Hope you're doing ok Dani. Keep thinking of you!

How are you feeling Tess?

It's my due date today. Feel free to come any time baby! I'm desperate to know if we are :pink: or :blue: now!


----------



## Dani_b

DJ987 said:


> Hope you're doing ok Dani. Keep thinking of you!
> 
> How are you feeling Tess?
> 
> It's my due date today. Feel free to come any time baby! I'm desperate to know if we are :pink: or :blue: now!

I went for a nap and now the pains seem to have gone again. Going to have a bounce in the ball


----------



## Tess08

Oh no dani &#128542; gutted for you! Hope some bouncing on the ball will do the trick! 

Im feeling better today thanks &#128522; had a great sleep last night coz I was so exhausted from being sick all day. Only got up to pee 4 times during the night which is amazing for me haha! 

Been walking around Glasgow for hours today and my bump is feeling VERY heavy so Im hoping it helps kick start something. If not then I really dont know how much more I could do x


----------



## Dani_b

Tess08 said:


> Oh no dani &#128542; gutted for you! Hope some bouncing on the ball will do the trick!
> 
> Im feeling better today thanks &#128522; had a great sleep last night coz I was so exhausted from being sick all day. Only got up to pee 4 times during the night which is amazing for me haha!
> 
> Been walking around Glasgow for hours today and my bump is feeling VERY heavy so Im hoping it helps kick start something. If not then I really dont know how much more I could do x

Pains are back again now, had a bounce on the ball and a walk around the shops. Going to start timing them now with an app as I feel they are getting stronger. I dont want to leave it too long as its a 20 min taxi ride to the hospital


----------



## DJ987

Sounds promising Dani!


----------



## gingmg

Good luck Dani!


----------



## Tess08

How u getting in Dani? Ive been in the same boat as u tonight! Had 2 hours of pains in my back coming and going. Started timing them and they were 8-10 mins apart and lasting 30/40 seconds. Phoned the hospital who told me to hold off until they were 5 mins apart and lasting a minute each. Over the next hours they gradually got less and less and after a bath have completely stopped &#128542; Im so gutted! Going to try bouncing on my ball now to bring them back! X


----------



## Tess08

How u getting in Dani? Ive been in the same boat as u tonight! Had 2 hours of pains in my back coming and going. Started timing them and they were 8-10 mins apart and lasting 30/40 seconds. Phoned the hospital who told me to hold off until they were 5 mins apart and lasting a minute each. Over the next hours they gradually got less and less and after a bath have completely stopped &#128542; Im so gutted! Going to try bouncing on my ball now to bring them back! X


----------



## Dani_b

Baby is here. I&#8217;ll post a story once I&#8217;ve got a better internet/WiFi connection


----------



## DJ987

Dani_b said:


> Baby is here. Iâll post a story once Iâve got a better internet/WiFi connection

Yaaaaay! Congratulations Dani! Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Tess08

Dani_b said:


> Baby is here. Ill post a story once Ive got a better internet/WiFi connection

Congrats! &#128518; I went to bed hoping I would wake during the night with more pains but nope. Its 8am and Ive just woke up to absolutely nothing &#128542; gutted! X


----------



## DJ987

People are really starting to pee me off now. If one more person says to me you could have had a c section and have a week old baby by now I think I may lose the plot!! :grr:


----------



## Tess08

DJ987 said:


> People are really starting to pee me off now. If one more person says to me you could have had a c section and have a week old baby by now I think I may lose the plot!! :grr:

People r really so inconsiderate at times. I dont know why they think its ok to say certain things &#128533; you should be able to have whatever type of birth u like and not have to explain yourself to people. It also grates on me that people think a section is such an easy option. One of my friends had a section and had so many problems with her stitches etc afterwards that the only time she left the house in the first 8 weeks of her babys life was to register her! X


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations, Dani!

I can't believe people take c sections so lightly. I'm glad we have the option when they're necessary but I can't imagine thinking major abdominal surgery is the easy way out. It's hard enough to care for a newborn after an uncomplicated vaginal birth. It's hard going past due but a healthy mama and a baby ready to be born are worth waiting for.


----------



## gingmg

Congrats Dani!!! Yay! Can't wait to hear. Did you have a boy or girl?


----------



## Babybump2017

Congrats dani! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;

Cant wait to hear about it


----------



## Tess08

Had lack of movement today after my labour scare last night so just called hospital and Ive to go in to be checked. Feeling nervous because I know the hospital Im booked into will offer me induction even if everything is fine because Im overdue. Not sure what to do because I really wanted to try and go on my own but at the same time Im just desperate to get him out... x


----------



## Dani_b

*edited to add birth story*
Unplanned Home birth 25 September 23.22 weighing 9lb 2oz
Baby Declan Aiden

Baby was due 14th September, but decided to keep us waiting an extra 11 days.
I had been up since the early hours with pains which died off after a sleep. At around 4pm the pains started again and were starting to get stronger and longer. We phone hospital at 7.30pm and they say to come in. At 10pm we are sent home again, as I&#8217;m apparently still only 1-2cm and still contracting irregular. Get home around 10.30 and I decide to try get some sleep, I get upstairs around 11pm with pains practically constant, next minute I shout down that my waters have gone. Partner phones hospital, but we decided ambulance will be more helpful. Phone for help and the man on the phone talks partner through what to do. At 11.22pm baby is born and about 10 mons later the paramedics arrive to help check over baby and contact the on call midwife. 
We get transferred to hospital just to check how baby is doing as it was a quick delivery, and was aloud home at lunchtime today


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh my goodness! That must have been crazy! Glad you and baby are both ok!


----------



## DJ987

Wow that's amazing Dani! I'm glad you are both ok. Congratulations again!

I hope everything is ok with you Tess. :hugs: keep us posted!

It does annoy me that people take c sections so lightly as though it's the easy option. My wound got infected and opened up again both times, it was horrendous. Really hoping baby decides to come before next week but what will be will be!


----------



## Savasanna

Congrats Dani! Unplanned home birth must've been so intense! Glad to hear everyone is healthy and doing well. Welcome, Declan!


----------



## Tess08

Wow Dani that sounds crazy!! So glad you and the little man are ok. Congrats &#128522; 

Exactly DJ. I dont think people understand how serious a c section is. I definitely wouldnt want one if I could help it so I would be doing the exact same as u. 

Just home from hospital. Baby is fine and they offered to induce me on Thurs. I accepted so atleast I know Thurs is the end... she gave me a sweep so hopefully that kick starts something before hand x


----------



## DJ987

Fingers crossed for you Tess! :hugs:


----------



## Tess08

Thanks DJ. Im bleeding now after my sweep and getting crampy feelings in my lower back and stomach which I assume are just normal side effects from a sweep. Keeping everything crossed it works tho x


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad baby's looking good, Tess. Hopefully the sweep works and you can avoid induction


----------



## gingmg

Wow, what a story Dani! Glad everything went ok. Congrats again!

Tess- glad all looks good with baby. The end is in sight and you will be holding that baby before you know it. FIngers crossed something starts happening before then.


----------



## Tess08

Thanks ladies. Does anyone know much about the changes the cervix needs to go through before labour starts &#128533;? The midwife last night sort of confused me. After she done my sweep she said something like theres 2 parts to the cervix, the outer area and the inner area. She said the outer area of my cervix isnt there now but the inner area still needs to thin out. She didnt mention if Im dilated at all so Im assuming this means Im not lol &#128533;? But then she did say she managed to get her finger in to do the sweep &#129300; its all very confusing to me... x


----------



## Tess08

Thanks ladies. Does anyone know much about the changes the cervix needs to go through before labour starts &#128533;? The midwife last night sort of confused me. After she done my sweep she said something like theres 2 parts to the cervix, the outer area and the inner area. She said the outer area of my cervix isnt there now but the inner area still needs to thin out. She didnt mention if Im dilated at all so Im assuming this means Im not lol &#128533;? But then she did say she managed to get her finger in to do the sweep &#129300; its all very confusing to me... x


----------



## DJ987

Sorry Tess I don't really know! How are you doing?


----------



## Tess08

DJ987 said:


> Sorry Tess I don't really know! How are you doing?

Oh well. I knew it was a long shot l. Yeh Im fine. No twinges or anything today so sweep has obviously not done anything and Ive resigned myself to being induced tomorrow. Anything happening at your end? X


----------



## Tess08

DJ987 said:


> Sorry Tess I don't really know! How are you doing?

Oh well. I knew it was a long shot l. Yeh Im fine. No twinges or anything today so sweep has obviously not done anything and Ive resigned myself to being induced tomorrow. Anything happening at your end? X


----------



## DJ987

Had some training today for a voluntary role that I do and afterwards I had lots of tightenings and they started to get a little painful and I felt really periody. All stopped now though, just the usual braxton hicks that I get in an evening!


----------



## Babybump2017

Dani that sounds so similar to my story with how quickly it all happened after your waters broke! Thats crazy but Im so glad hes here and healthy! Congratulations mumma &#128151; 

Chicago how are you? 

Dj fingers crossed the twinges meant something and will come back fierce 

Tess Im glad you accepted the induction - I honestly wouldnt have changed a thing about mine! I cant help but think/presume that it was the induction that had an impact on how quick and easy my labour was. Obviously no one knows but it certainly done me a huge favour - just the internals I never want again &#129314;&#129318;&#127997;*&#9792;&#65039;

I cant believe my little lady is just over a month old its so strange how quickly time passes by. Shes 8lb 2 now, considering she dropped down to 6lb 5 due to the feeding issues I dont think shes doing too bad! My little baby who was struggling to drink 30mls of milk in hospital is now clearing 5 oz each feed &#127881;


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds like Layla is doing great! Good job fattening that baby up! 

I'm pretty good! Valentine has been a really easy baby so far, and Teddy is adjusting well. He was getting serious cabin fever and starting to act out a bit, so DH took him out today with my brother and nephew to a nearby fossil hunting hotspot, so V and I have mostly spent the time napping. I'm not looking forward to DH going back to work Friday but I think we'll do ok.


----------



## DJ987

Sounds like Layla is doing really well Babybump!

Glad you are doing well too Chicago. Hope it goes ok when your DH goes back to work. I remember my first day with my two, it seemed very surreal! 

Just wanted to wish you good luck, Tess! Are you having an evening induction?

Nothing going on here. Was quite periody in the night and feeling lots of pressure. I did a bit of sponsored walk with my older two at school today and marched round the supermarket afterwards. Just trying to keep moving!


----------



## Tess08

Thanks ladies. 

Yeh Im going in at 8pm tonight. Quite nervous about it because they will send my husband home at 9pm which they done with my first and he almost missed her being born. I will be keeping a close eye on every twinge I feel so I can get them to check me and phone him as soon as he can come back. I was so scared last time thinking I was going to need to have her on my own x


----------



## Savasanna

Good luck today, Tess! Thinking of you!

Babybump- how do you know how much Layla is eating at a time? Feeding is an area of struggle for us. Chloe doesn't have a great latch so we mostly pump to bottle, but I'm still trying to nurse as pumping is annoyingly time consuming. But today I can't get her to nurse for more than like 30 seconds at a time, which doesn't seem right. She's 6 weeks old and, even when feeding from a bottle, will often only eat 2.5 oz at a time. 

I just never know if she's eating enough.. :/


----------



## gingmg

Good luck today Tess! You'll be holding that baby in no time!

Sav- are you working with a lactation consultant to make sure her latch is ok? Lip tie? Tongue tie? La leche league was an amazing support for us to help try to establish breastfeeding. My toddler struggled big time to latch at the beginning, it's so stressful! And so emotional! I finally figured out he latched the best if we were both skin to skin lying down in bed. It was tough to nurse him like that every time, but eventually he got the hang of it. Does the hospital you delivered at have any breastfeeding support groups? Those were also really helpful to me in the beginning. Have you read about paced bottle feeding? It might help slow her down during the bottles to mimic being at the breast. My son only took 3 ounces from a bottle at a time. Kellymom.com has a breast milk calculator to figure out if they are taking enough. I was worried 3 ounces wasn't enough, but he fed so often that it was fine. Is she gaining weight ok? Good pee and poop diapers? The beginning can be so so so hard to establish. You'll figure out what works for you. Xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck Tess! I can't believe they won't let your DH stay the whole time.

I'd recommend a good lactation consultant to help troubleshoot too, savasanna. They were so vital to my success with Teddy, I think we'd have been on formula before we even left the hospital without their support. Pumping is such a pain in the ass, I don't blame you for not wanting to do it.


----------



## Babybump2017

Good luck Tess, happy pushing woohoooo!! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; I think that&#8217;s awful that they&#8217;ll send hubby home at 9 - mine was able to stay throughout regardless of time.. don&#8217;t let them send him home

Savasanna we had a few appointments at the breastfeeding clinic when I first changed from bottle to breast as I wanted to make sure we were both doing it right. They told me if the baby is actively sucking and swallowing for 20 minutes then the chances are they are clearing between 4-5oz. The odd times that I pump it, I&#8217;ll fill bottles up with 5oz and she clears them so I have no doubt she will be getting that when she latches on too. Pumping is so time consuming I do agree &#65533;&#65533; but if she&#8217;s only taking 2 and a half ounces that&#8217;s probably all she wants. They definitely let you know when they want more. For the first few weeks I was lucky if Layla would drink 2 oz! Look into a local BF clinic, but I don&#8217;t think you have any need to worry x


----------



## DJ987

Good luck Tess!! Can't wait to hear your baby news. 

My hubby had to go home when I was induced with my daughter too. He was only allowed to stay for visiting hours until I was in established labour and transferred from the ward to the Labour ward. It was pants!!


----------



## Dani_b

Good luck tess


----------



## Tess08

Thank u ladies &#128522; had my first induction tablet and my husband has been sent home. Going to try and get some sleep then hopefully I will wake up during the night with something happening x


----------



## Babybump2017

Do they not start you off with the pessary where you are tess? Exciting &#55357;&#56845; x


----------



## Tess08

Babybump2017 said:


> Do they not start you off with the pessary where you are tess? Exciting &#65533;&#65533; x

Yeh its a pessary bump. Bend getging niggly pains through the night but they havent gone anywhere. Hooked back up to the heart rate monitor now so after 20 mins the midwife will come back and see if I need another pessary. My husband isnt allowed back in until 11am unless Im in established labour &#128542; x


----------



## DJ987

Sounds like like the hospital where I had my first, Tess! My hubby wasn't allowed back until 11am either. :( I hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Savasanna

Just checking back for any updates - hope all went/is going well! So exciting!


----------



## DJ987

Keep thinking of you Tess!!

Went in this morning as wasn't happy with baby's movement. The consultant there wanted me to have a sweep to try and get me going so had one but she couldn't get her finger in. MW said am pretty much fully effaced though. Got discharged and on way out was getting some decent pains that stopped me from walking and couldn't talk so went back in. They were very irregular roughly 8-10 min apart so had another sweep and was 1cm. At home now but apart from the odd pain it seems to have gone quiet. Bouncing on my ball trying to get things moving again! They were all so supportive today and all seemed to really want to help me avoid a section on Monday. So now we wait and keep fingers crossed!


----------



## Tess08

My baby boy is here &#128522; he was born at 3pm today after a very VERY quick 1 hour labour. I shouted for all the drugs they had but everything went far too quick for that so a drug free delivery was my only option lol. He was an impressive 8lb 12oz and is yet to be given a name but he is already stealing our hearts. 

Oh DJ how frustrating! Thats what happened to me on Monday. Fingers crossed it all kicks off again for u. When is ur section scheduled? X


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations Tess!!


----------



## gingmg

Congrats Tess!


----------



## Savasanna

Congrats Tess! Welcome, baby boy!


----------



## DJ987

Congratulations Tess! :cloud9: so pleased for you. 

My section is scheduled for Monday morning. So in about 48 hours. Trying not to lose hope!


----------



## Tess08

DJ987 said:


> Congratulations Tess! :cloud9: so pleased for you.
> 
> My section is scheduled for Monday morning. So in about 48 hours. Trying not to lose hope!

Sending all the positive vibes I have that you go on your own before Monday! No more twinges? X


----------



## DJ987

Tess08 said:


> DJ987 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Tess! :cloud9: so pleased for you.
> 
> My section is scheduled for Monday morning. So in about 48 hours. Trying not to lose hope!
> 
> Sending all the positive vibes I have that you go on your own before Monday! No more twinges? XClick to expand...

Had a few whilst out walking round town and in the supermarket so I'm about to scrub the floor!

How are you doing are you home?


----------



## Tess08

DJ987 said:


> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ987 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Tess! :cloud9: so pleased for you.
> 
> My section is scheduled for Monday morning. So in about 48 hours. Trying not to lose hope!
> 
> Sending all the positive vibes I have that you go on your own before Monday! No more twinges? XClick to expand...
> 
> Had a few whilst out walking round town and in the supermarket so I'm about to scrub the floor!
> 
> How are you doing are you home?Click to expand...

Oh fingers crossed it works! 

Yeh we got home tonight &#128522; and he has a name. Zack &#10084;&#65039; X


----------



## DJ987

Tess08 said:


> DJ987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ987 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Tess! :cloud9: so pleased for you.
> 
> My section is scheduled for Monday morning. So in about 48 hours. Trying not to lose hope!
> 
> Sending all the positive vibes I have that you go on your own before Monday! No more twinges? XClick to expand...
> 
> Had a few whilst out walking round town and in the supermarket so I'm about to scrub the floor!
> 
> How are you doing are you home?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh fingers crossed it works!
> 
> Yeh we got home tonight &#128522; and he has a name. Zack &#10084;&#65039; XClick to expand...

Thank you!

Glad you are home. Congrats again. I love love love his name!!


----------



## Savasanna

Aww - Zack! <3


----------



## DJ987

Come on baby! We have 24 hours to avoid a section! I thought it was it last night - woke up at 1 with really bad period pain and had a painful tightening when I got up, went and bounced for a bit and not much was happening so came back to bed. Woke again around 3 having painful tightenings every 7 mins or so, fell asleep timing them and woke about an hour ago with nothing happening. :dohh: still got period type pain so going to try and stay active today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tess08

DJ987 said:


> Come on baby! We have 24 hours to avoid a section! I thought it was it last night - woke up at 1 with really bad period pain and had a painful tightening when I got up, went and bounced for a bit and not much was happening so came back to bed. Woke again around 3 having painful tightenings every 7 mins or so, fell asleep timing them and woke about an hour ago with nothing happening. :dohh: still got period type pain so going to try and stay active today. Fingers crossed!

Oh maaaan!! Come on baby, you can do it! Ill keep everything crossed for u x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck, DJ. Baby, get out!


----------



## Tess08

Best of luck today with ur section DJ if you didnt go into labour on your own yesterday! X


----------



## Babybump2017

Congratulations tess!! I love his name - my nephew is called Zak &#128525; quick labours seem to be a trend in this thread - Im sure 3 or 4 of us had super quick labours right? 

DJ Im hoping something wouldve happened before the 24 hours was up, FX you can avoid the section if so! If not, just think it is probably safer for both you and baby at this point to go with it, and thats most important right? &#128150; thinking of you


----------



## MrsKChicago

Fast labors and stubborn babies seem to be the theme, don't they?

Good luck, DJ!


----------



## Babybump2017

Definitely! Although Layla was quite the opposite and couldn&#8217;t wait to get out :haha: 

How&#8217;s Valentine? Again, i just love her name &#65533;&#65533;

So, has anyone had the whole &#8216;OH yes you will have another&#8217; yet? Everyone who&#8217;s asked me how it was, naturally I say &#8216;never again&#8217; :haha: and every time it&#8217;s &#8216;they all say that&#8217; .. but although my labour lasted half an hour I genuinely could never see myself being able to go through that level of pain again. Me, Layla and OH went out for dinner the other night to a local Mexican with friends so they could meet the baby. One of the first things said was &#8216;ooooh you&#8217;ll have to have a boy now! When&#8217;s the next one?!&#8217; And then the words come out of my OH&#8217;s mouth - &#8216;probably within the next couple of years&#8217; I almost fell off my chair! Alright for you to say eh buddy :haha: l

Totally changing the subject. Those of you that already had children before this time around, how&#8217;ve long did you wait before sex? And did it hurt? We did it the other night, I was actually just under a month postpartum and it didn&#8217;t hurt but down below didn&#8217;t exactly feel the same? I know it&#8217;s never going to be identical to how it was pre baby. I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s in my head because OH said he didn&#8217;t notice it, but I feel like it isn&#8217;t anywhere near as, tight? As it was before :nope: sorry for being so too the point! I clearly don&#8217;t beat around the bush :haha:


----------



## Tess08

Babybump2017 said:


> Definitely! Although Layla was quite the opposite and couldnt wait to get out :haha:
> 
> Hows Valentine? Again, i just love her name &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> So, has anyone had the whole OH yes you will have another yet? Everyone whos asked me how it was, naturally I say never again :haha: and every time its they all say that .. but although my labour lasted half an hour I genuinely could never see myself being able to go through that level of pain again. Me, Layla and OH went out for dinner the other night to a local Mexican with friends so they could meet the baby. One of the first things said was ooooh youll have to have a boy now! Whens the next one?! And then the words come out of my OHs mouth - probably within the next couple of years I almost fell off my chair! Alright for you to say eh buddy :haha: l
> 
> Totally changing the subject. Those of you that already had children before this time around, howve long did you wait before sex? And did it hurt? We did it the other night, I was actually just under a month postpartum and it didnt hurt but down below didnt exactly feel the same? I know its never going to be identical to how it was pre baby. I dont know if its in my head because OH said he didnt notice it, but I feel like it isnt anywhere near as, tight? As it was before :nope: sorry for being so too the point! I clearly dont beat around the bush :haha:

Haha over time u will slowly forget how sore it was and then u can decide if u want another! I found the older Lucy got the more desperate I was for a baby again and the pain of labour didnt even enter my thought process. I said 4 days ago after having him with no pain relief never again!! But already the baby fever is taking over n Im now thinking oh one more in a couple of years wouldnt hurt &#128523;. 

After my daughter I waited 8 weeks to have sex. I was terrified about how sore it was going to be so I waited until the first night she stayed over with my parents so I could have a few drinks to give me the courage! I actually felt tighter tho and I think its because the stitched me up tighter lol. This time I had no stitches tho so Im worried it might feel different this time too. Did u get stitched? X


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm right there with you, it took me ages to be ready for another baby even knowing we wanted two. Even with an epidural, I didn't know how I'd do it again. It fades over time, when the amnesia sets in ;)

I don't even remember when we had sex after Teddy. It was a long time before we came out of the newborn fog, and he hated being put down and wouldn't sleep in the crib. I really wasn't interested for awhile, but I had stitches and it did take awhile for everything to feel normal again.

Valentine is great! I thought Teddy was easy but she's a little dream baby. Very happy to just go with the flow, I hope it sticks around as she gets older.


----------



## Babybump2017

Haha I think it&#8217;s just the most overtly used phrase ever isn&#8217;t it? Already I&#8217;ve forgotten the extent of the pain if I&#8217;m honest but I just know at the time I thought I was gonna die lol &#65533;&#65533; 

Yeah same here - this happened after an anniversary meal out where I had a few glasses of wine so I think that is the reason why I felt brave enough. I only had one stitch and she said I didn&#8217;t need it but she said she had already threaded it so might aswell :haha:


----------



## DJ987

Our :yellow: bump turned :blue:! Maxwell Henry was born yesterday at 9.33am weighing a whopping 8lb 6oz. He did come via c section in the end but we got the screen down like with Isaac and also had delayed cord clamping which we didn't get before. We are on :cloud9:!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations!!


----------



## Tess08

DJ987 said:


> Our :yellow: bump turned :blue:! Maxwell Henry was born yesterday at 9.33am weighing a whopping 8lb 6oz. He did come via c section in the end but we got the screen down like with Isaac and also had delayed cord clamping which we didn't get before. We are on :cloud9:!

Congrats DJ! Delighted for u :D are we still waiting on any other babies then lol? X


----------



## Babybump2017

Fantastic!! :happydance: massive congratulations DJ! 

I&#8217;m not sure? I feel like there&#8217;s some ladies who use to post lots in this thread but maybe just haven&#8217;t logged in for some weeks/months?


----------



## gingmg

Congrats DJ!


----------



## Babybump2017

Today was a crap day.

I met in town with one of my friends who I&#8217;ve known since we were probably four years old. She was holding Layla and it looked as if she was getting a little tearful and then just came out with it .. she went to the hospital for sharp pains in her back and gut. They&#8217;ve been TTC for months yet every month it&#8217;s negative tests. They scheduled her in for a scan to make sure it was nothing serious and it turns out she was pregnant with twins. One had died hense the pain, the other strong. This morning just before she met me for lunch,, she had the same pain again. She&#8217;s petrified the same thing is happening but her scan isn&#8217;t until tomorrow morning. Pray for her :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no! I hope everything is ok with the second twin and it was just some kind of after pain. Heartbreaking :(


----------



## Savasanna

So sad to hear that, baby bump! Sending good thoughts to your friend <3


----------



## MrsKChicago

How's everyone doing? I ventured out with both kids yesterday, just to McDonald's so Teddy could run around. The stroller is a beast with the bassinet on it! Poor Ted was squished into his seat likes he was in a little tent. I think I'll be doing a lot of babywearing until Val can use a regular seat, it's too bad they didn't make the bassinet just a little smaller so he could forward face.

Valentine is growing so fast, she's a little chunk. She's grown almost 2 inches and she's about nine pounds - about 12oz above birth weight. I took a before and after of her in the same dress, less than 2 weeks apart (except it's backwards so it's really an after and before).

Things are evening out with Teddy. He's still acting out some for attention but he's starting to get back to his normal self. He asks to hold the baby all the time, it's so cute.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1507388920008.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 4









FB_IMG_1507389451520.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3









received_10155120748898865.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tess08

MrsKChicago said:


> How's everyone doing? I ventured out with both kids yesterday, just to McDonald's so Teddy could run around. The stroller is a beast with the bassinet on it! Poor Ted was squished into his seat likes he was in a little tent. I think I'll be doing a lot of babywearing until Val can use a regular seat, it's too bad they didn't make the bassinet just a little smaller so he could forward face.
> 
> Valentine is growing so fast, she's a little chunk. She's grown almost 2 inches and she's about nine pounds - about 12oz above birth weight. I took a before and after of her in the same dress, less than 2 weeks apart (except it's backwards so it's really an after and before).
> 
> Things are evening out with Teddy. He's still acting out some for attention but he's starting to get back to his normal self. He asks to hold the baby all the time, it's so cute.

Oh wow it sounds like shes doing great :) and she is super cute. My daughter is the same with Zack. She cant get enough of him. Its sctually a big help to me coz she will hold him for like an hour straight and I can get my housework done lol. 

I was at my daughters stay and play session for parents at nursery and all I got from everyone was oh my god what are you doing out of the house?! Haha. I had Zack on Friday and this was the Tuesday. I think we are doing pretty good. I was worried at first he wasnt taking a lot of milk from me because he was looking for a feed constantly but the midwife weighed him the other day and he had only lost 1oz in weight so she said whatever Im doing, Im doing it right. I cant bring myself to nurse him in public though so Im expressing every time we are going out somewhere which is working out pretty well x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds like he's doing great! I'd really encourage working up your nerve to just nurse once he's older. I pump for going out sometimes too, but with Teddy he often wanted a top up after a bottle or I'd misjudge how long we'd be out, and I had no choice but to nurse. If you get some nursing tops with the hidden panels it's very discreet once they're good at latching quickly. Even moreso if you learn to nurse him in a baby carrier, nobody will know what you're doing. I never got the hang of newborn nursing in a ring sling so I'm really looking forward to Val fitting in my buckle carrier so I can nurse on the move again.


----------



## gingmg

Hi! Sounds like you both are doing well and that your older ones are adjusting nicely. My toddler is just coming around now. Its been a tough transition for him. Crying all the time over everything, waking up at night, not napping, he even lashed out and tried to hit him a few times-it's been tough! He told me to put his brother back in my belly! He's finally sleeping again and everything else is starting to get better too. He doesn't do well with change or when something is different to begin with, so this has totally thrown him for a loop, but it's finally getting better and he's finding his new normal. Yesterday was my first day alone and I have to say it went surprisingly well. I think we are finally finding our groove. 

Chicago- she's so adorable!

Tess I'm glad you are having a better experience nursing this time. I remember you saying it was a struggle with your first. I've found that certain things that have gone better this time have helped heal some of things that didn't go as well the first time around- if that makes any sense. I wear nursing tank tops instead of bras and it helps make nursing in public pretty easy and discrete. I'm trying to get the hang of nursing either in the wrap or the ergo, but haven't quite figured it out yet.


----------



## Tess08

I would love to be able to nurse in public but he is still messing about a bit with latching on. I have a nursing shawl that I tried to use the other day when out for lunch but he was taking forever to latch on and I think he was too hot under it which made both of us all flustered so thats really put me off. Like you say though, maybe Ill find it easier when hes older and better at latching quickly. 

Aw ging that sounds like its been tough for you. Glad to hear your son is getting better now though. 

I know we have all just had our babies but is anyone else planning any more lol? My DH is adamant we are done with the 2 we have but Ive always wanted 3 and still do even though we have 1 of each now so I am really hoping he changes his mind x


----------



## Tess08

I would love to be able to nurse in public but he is still messing about a bit with latching on. I have a nursing shawl that I tried to use the other day when out for lunch but he was taking forever to latch on and I think he was too hot under it which made both of us all flustered so thats really put me off. Like you say though, maybe Ill find it easier when hes older and better at latching quickly. 

Aw ging that sounds like its been tough for you. Glad to hear your son is getting better now though. 

I know we have all just had our babies but is anyone else planning any more lol? My DH is adamant we are done with the 2 we have but Ive always wanted 3 and still do even though we have 1 of each now so I am really hoping he changes his mind x


----------



## gingmg

We are done. Two moms, two boys. It feels right but also sad at the same time. With my first I knew we'd have another one but this time, I find myself feeling sort of sad that this is the last time I'll have a baby. And I already know how fast it's going to go by, so I'm really trying to enjoy it as much as possible. We have two vials of sperm left and my wife wants to sell them back, which we will, but that makes everything seem so final. I know it's the right choice for us, but it still feels kinda sad.


----------



## Babybump2017

Second twin is perfect :) she&#8217;s 11 weeks and all is looking well with baby. 

Tess I do want more. I think by the time Layla is 3 we&#8217;ll be ready for another, although we would probably have to move house, as much as I love it it&#8217;s only a two bed. 

Wow Chicago I can&#8217;t believe valentine is 9lb already!! I had Layla weighed yesterday at exactly 6 weeks old and she was 9lb on the dot :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

That sounds really rough, Ging. Ted's driving me a little crazy today but I'm lucky he doesn't take it out on the baby. Hopefully your guy adjusts soon.

We're definitely done. We always wanted two, and they've maxed out our space and finances. I don't want to be out-numbered either ;). It's a little bittersweet but we feel complete.

It's definitely hard when they're newborns, Tess. Hopefully you can get the hang of it when he's older. The first month with Teddy was so hard.

I'm glad twin 2 is ok, babybump! She must be so relieved. I can't believe how big V is too. Teddy was a shrimp, it was a shock when they told me she was 8 lbs 5 oz at birth.


----------



## Tess08

Yeh ging thats how I feel! The thought of this being my last baby makes me feel really sad. Im not ready to call it quits just yet lol. My DH always said he wanted to keep going until we got a boy. We got a boy second time round so hes happy to stop whereas I always thought we would end up having to try a few times to get a boy lol. I would like to get pregnant again this time year I think so Ive got a year to persuade him that 1 more wouldnt hurt haha. 

Oh thats fab about your friend bump! Glad to hear all is well. 

To be honest Chicago, Im only really planning on breastfeeding for about 12 weeks or so so no doubt by the time hes getting the hang of it Ill be weaning him off of it x


----------



## AshNAmber

I love seeing all you ladies doing well..I have not been on in ages. Between towards the end of pregnancy I was going to the dr every other day because they thought I was starting to get preeclampsia. My last visit my blood pressure was just getting higher so they went ahead and kept me. So our LO was born on the 12th instead of the 21st. 

He is doing pretty good. I tried to breastfeed and just can't seem to get more than one ounce of milk out of me and that was after pumping for an hour. I tried all the different things and finally said to hell with it. I just want my baby to eat. I felt like a failure at first but his Dr said he is progressing great. I do so many things I swore id never do and sometimes feel like a bad mom.


----------



## ladybrown33

Congratulations to everyone! I haven't had time to check in with you all in a while. Adjusting to life with two children had been so hectic. 

Duchess is 6 weeks old and already weighs 12lbs 5oz. My son loves her and says that she is his baby. I tried breast feeding but she absolutely refused so it's formula for us. We used the double stroller for the first time and it appears I need a bigger car.

Two children are enough in this family besides I'm 37 and I wouldn't want to be pregnant in my forties so this is the end of the road. Also c section recovery is worse than I imagined so I am done with babies.


----------



## Tess08

Ash and Ladybrown, thats what happened with my first too! She just point blank refused to latch on. I expressed into a little cup thing and fed her through a syringe for the first 3 days to try and give her as much colostrum as possible but after that I was so sore and exhausted so admitted defeat and went on to formula. I felt like a failure too Ash and just burst into tears whilst giving her, her first formula bottle lol. But Ill tell u something, besides getting the occasional cold my daughter is the healthiest child Ive ever met. My friend had a little boy 8 weeks before I had Lucy and despite breastfeeding him for 6 months he developed eczema, asthma and he gets everything going so breastfeeding isnt everything. I agree as long as baby is fed, thats the main thing x


----------



## MrsKChicago

I know I'd have a hard time emotionally if breastfeeding didn't work, but the important thing is that baby is loved and fed. We're so lucky to live in a time where formula is available and we know we have a safe and nutritious way to feed our babies.


----------



## Tess08

Ive got a question for those of you breastfeeding. Does it make you EXTREMELY hungry?! Everyone keeps saying that the breastfeeding will help me lose the baby weight quickly but I really dont know how that will be possible with the amount its making me want to eat lol &#128528; Im constantly going into the fridge for chocolate and sweets because I just feel so hungry all the time. Ive tried having healthier snacks like yoghurts etc but they just dont cut it and I end up eating chocolate as well lol... x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Breastfeeding uses more extra calories than pregnancy, it's common to be really hungry. I often am, but not as much as the first week. I never lost weight breastfeeding Teddy, but I'm hoping it's different this time.


----------



## Tess08

MrsKChicago said:


> Breastfeeding uses more extra calories than pregnancy, it's common to be really hungry. I often am, but not as much as the first week. I never lost weight breastfeeding Teddy, but I'm hoping it's different this time.

Well despite eating pretty much constantly Im already a stone lighter than I was pre pregnancy! I think a lot of that is to do with me being quite sick and not eating much during pregnancy rather than due to breastfeeding. I know breastfeeding uses up calories but Im certain Im eating more calories than Im burning lol. I need to start watching what Im doing or I will end up the size of a house x


----------



## Tess08

MrsKChicago said:


> Breastfeeding uses more extra calories than pregnancy, it's common to be really hungry. I often am, but not as much as the first week. I never lost weight breastfeeding Teddy, but I'm hoping it's different this time.

Well despite eating pretty much constantly Im already a stone lighter than I was pre pregnancy! I think a lot of that is to do with me being quite sick and not eating much during pregnancy rather than due to breastfeeding. I know breastfeeding uses up calories but Im certain Im eating more calories than Im burning lol. I need to start watching what Im doing or I will end up the size of a house x


----------



## gingmg

Congrats Ash! I think we all assume that breastfeeding is supposed to happen naturally because it is the natural way to feed our babies, but no one prepares us that it doesn't always happen easily. The struggle is real! I remember being in the hospital sobbing that I couldn't feed my first son, he just wouldn't latch. It was awful. We eventually figured it out, but oh man it was tough, and it hurt, and it was so incredibly emotional! I was struggling with other things post partum this time and mentioned some of my guilt and regret with one of the nurses at the hospital, and I don't remember her exact words but she said something along the lines of "well this is the first of many things you are about to feel bad about being a mom". She probably worded it more gracefully than that, but her message is so true. Be gentle on yourself. We all are just doing our best. Xx Congrats again on your baby.


----------



## AshNAmber

Thank you ladies. Yall sure know how to make a girl feel better. I can't get over that he is already going to be a month old tomorrow. I said I'd never cosleep and I do that as well. I told my BF that I think I'm going to try and put him in his bassinet. He kinda laughed and said good luck. He doesn't think I can do it. Thank God he doesn't care either way. I know its better for him to be in his own bed. But I love having him right there.


----------



## Tess08

AshNAmber said:


> Thank you ladies. Yall sure know how to make a girl feel better. I can't get over that he is already going to be a month old tomorrow. I said I'd never cosleep and I do that as well. I told my BF that I think I'm going to try and put him in his bassinet. He kinda laughed and said good luck. He doesn't think I can do it. Thank God he doesn't care either way. I know its better for him to be in his own bed. But I love having him right there.

No judgement here from me. You know whats best for your baby. And they arent babies for long so I would say just go ahead and do what feels right! Ive never had either of my babies in bed with me but only because when Ive trued it I get too paranoid about rolling on top of them or something so I end up not sleeping properly lol. And my 3 year old now rolls about something terrible in bed and kicks and talks in her sleep so I dont let her in my bed haha! X


----------



## gingmg

Ash- do what feels right for you. I coslept too. It has its drawbacks, but its what felt right for me. Like Tess said- they are only this little for so long.


----------



## Dani_b

Hope everyone is doing well with their babies


----------



## MrsKChicago

I never wanted to cosleep, but usually it's not up to us ;). I've been lucky that both kiddos slept in the bassinet (so far), but once Ted hit 6 months, cosleeping was the only way I got any sleep ever.


----------



## AshNAmber

I tell ya. Before he was born and the whole time I was pregnant all I said was he would not cosleep with us. I'm the exact opposite. If I put him in his bassinet I can't sleep at all. When I lay him next to us I sleep good until he makes a peep and then I'm up. I'm hoping to break myself of it. I would like him to sleep in his own bed. I have to say he has the most amazing daddy. Last night before we went to bed I was beating myself up over it and my BF said exactly what yall did. He was like babe he isn't going to be little forever and he will be in his bed soon enough so just enjoy the snuggle time. So thank you for making me feel better. 

How are all you ladies doing? When do yall go back to work? I'm trying my best to stay out as long as possible. They wanted me to.go back Oct 22nd but I managed to get that pushed back until Nov 6th. I'm just not ready to leave him with anyone else.


----------



## Tess08

Exactly Ash. Hes so right. Keep doing what your doing because you are doing great. 

We are getting on fab thanks &#128522; only problem were having is with feeding at night. Hes only getting up once during the night but hes awake for around an hour because he doesnt latch on properly and just messes around a bit. Apart from that we are actually finding it a lot easier than we expected with 2 kids! Im loving it. Already thinking bout baby number 3 lol. Oh my you are going back already?! &#128558; I dont go back to work until June. I couldnt imagine having to leave my baby to go back to work so soon x


----------



## Tess08

Exactly Ash. Hes so right. Keep doing what your doing because you are doing great. 

We are getting on fab thanks &#128522; only problem were having is with feeding at night. Hes only getting up once during the night but hes awake for around an hour because he doesnt latch on properly and just messes around a bit. Apart from that we are actually finding it a lot easier than we expected with 2 kids! Im loving it. Already thinking bout baby number 3 lol. Oh my you are going back already?! &#128558; I dont go back to work until June. I couldnt imagine having to leave my baby to go back to work so soon x


----------



## MrsKChicago

We're doing well here. Teddy's still clingy and acting up, but his sleep is improving and he's loosening up a bit. V is mostly in 0-3 month now so I'm going to head to Target in a bit because I spotted some good clearance deals yesterday but didn't have time to browse. I have a lot of Ted's stuff still, but I want more girly basics for when we go out.


----------



## AshNAmber

Im glad to hear yall are doing well.

Tess~ Yeah it sucks I have to go back so soon. Sad I work for a hospital an our maternity leave is so crappy. Where are you from? We actually started talking about having another already also. I'm just trying to heal from this one still lol. He did a number on me. 

MrsK~ I hope Teddy starts to come around for you. Something funny if we have a girl her middle name will be Valentine. It's an old family name for me. Last night we were looking at baby clothes and we saw some cute baby girl ones and my BF said yeah we need a girl too. I said ok put in your order. Lol

I know I definitely want to try for one more but, I'm not sure if want to do it a 3rd time if we did have another boy.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, we'd have been done at 2 even if Valentine had been a boy, but I'm having so much fun with her. I have fun dressing Teddy too but the girly clothes just kill me.


----------



## Babybump2017

Hey ladies. I haven&#8217;t read everything since I last posted but most of it, glad to hear mummas and bubbas are doing great :) 

I must admit Layla is in her cot all night, and then I&#8217;ll put her in my bed last thing when OH gets up for work. She has her last feed at 11pm/midnight and then goes through until 6am earliest, and by that point OH has left so I&#8217;ll feed her and then we have cuddles in my bed. I would personally love to do it all night but like someone else said I feel like I&#8217;d roll on her or pull the covers over her head or something! 

I go back to work at the end of May next year. I have a feeling it&#8217;ll be extremely tough! Especially after so long off with baby. I&#8217;m hoping to find something else that I can do part time instead of mon-fri

Layla weighed 9lb 7 when she was last weighed which was at 7 weeks! My little tiddler. She&#8217;s following her chart nicely though thankfully :) she is such a smiley baby, rarely cries just smiles. 

I had to drag myself to the doctor for the contraceptive shot the other day because I&#8217;ll admit I cannot wait to have another! Always said I wouldn&#8217;t because of how much it hurt lol - and I wouldn&#8217;t have another so soon but at some point it excites me to think of having another baby!


----------



## Tess08

Yeh that really does such Ash! Hope its nkt too hard on you going back so soon. Im from Scotland. 

Aw bump sounds fab &#128522; Zack was 9lbs at 10 days old haha! He was 8lb 13oz at birth to be fair (ouch!). Yeh Im the exact same. Im going to go back on my pill after my 6 week check up and I really dont want to lol! I dont want another baby right away so obviously I will go back on contraception but at the same time I feel quite sad about going back on it for some reason. Im defo not done having babies yet. 

Zack is only 2 weeks old but is already going down to sleep at 10pm and going right through until 5/6 before looking fit another feed and then goes straight back down until about 9! My midwife said I need to set an alarm to feed him every 4 hours but my eldest slept right through from 2 weeks old too and my midwife at that time told me if your baby wants to sleep, let her sleep. You dont want to get her into a routine of waking during the night if she doesnt need to! So thats what Im going to go with because she was always a great sleeper and it didnt do her any harm at all. Plus he is putting on weight every time he gets weighed so its not like he isnt getting what he needs to grow x


----------



## Babybump2017

I totally agree! I felt quite sad after the jab actually. As much as I know we kinda have to stay safe for a good while, it felt weird to be getting contraception after being pregnant for 9 months then giving birth, everything&#8217;s been baby baby baby and then they go and shove a needle in my bum :( haha!! 

That&#8217;s so good! What a good boy. Do you know what, the midwife said the exact same to me when they come out on the home visits on day 3(?) 5 and 9 is it? Anyway those visits straight after you leave hospital. All she kept saying was that I need to set alarms every 4 hours at least to feed. But what&#8217;s the point in waking them for milk if they don&#8217;t want it yet? All it did was wind her up and make her extremely grumpy that she&#8217;d been woken so she wasn&#8217;t interested in drinking anyway! The funniest thing is 9 out of 10 of the health visitors don&#8217;t even have their own babies so I wonder if they&#8217;d do half the things they tell us to! Another thing she said was I have to make her wait to the exact 4 hours, even if she&#8217;s screaming 10 minutes before. Like I&#8217;m going to sit watching a clock for the last 10 mins to pass if my baby is starving :haha: crazy peeps! 

We ordered Layla a play gym the other day. It has a piano at the end so when she kicks out it plays tunes. I&#8217;ve never seen a baby smile so much!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Holy crap, that's terrible advice! Who starves a newborn??? If they're hungry you feed them!


----------



## AshNAmber

Yeah no joke that's nuts. Trent Pediatrician told me to feed him every 4 hours unless he is sleeping let him sleep. I feed him anytime he shows me signs he wants to eat. I don't care how long it's been. He's starting to sleep more during the night. 

I hate the US and our maternity leave laws suck. I wish I could work from home and be with my baby boy

As for having another baby. I have never been on BC and I don't plan on starting now. I'm not ready to have sex anyway. Trent ripped me a new one lol. But my BF and I figure if I get pregnant again then so be it. When we're done having kids he is going to get clipped. 

I wish there was a way we could try and have a girl.


----------



## MrsKChicago

There are some old wives tales for having girls, but who knows if they increase the odds in reality. Might be worth a shot, it's not like it would hurt anything. 

I'm trying to decide what birth control route to take. With a toddler and a newborn I don't anticipate a whole lot of sex, and I really don't want to risk my milk supply, so I'm tempted to just hold off until we need it. But we're done with kids and we're downgrading our insurance next year, and I'm not entirely confident that our current insurance laws regarding birth control coverage will last through this administration anyway, so something more permanent like an IUD makes a lot of sense. The copper one is supposed to be safer for breastfeeding but the hormonal one can make periods lighter, which is extremely appealing.


----------



## AshNAmber

I've been looking up the " best ways to have a girl" Some sound silly. Others sound like they make since. Not sure when we will actually try. I would really like us to get married before we have another baby or at least engaged and planning a wedding. 

Your hubby won't get clipped so you don't have to take BC? Just be careful with whatever you go with. I swear every time they come out with a new one a year later there is a law suit commercial about something going wrong with them. Think that's the other reason I don't want to be on BC


----------



## Tess08

Ive read lots of things bout gender swaying Ash because I would really like to have another girl. My daughter has lots of cousins and my friends all have kids but they are literally all boys! So I would love to give her a sister. The thing that keeps coming up is about timing when u have sex. So have sex 2/3 days before ovulation for a girl and 1 day before or the day of ovulation for a boy. The opposite has already happened for me tho so I dont believe it lol. With my daughter I had sex the day of ovulation and obv shes a girl and with my son I had sex 2 days before ovulation so I think its realky just your luck what u get. 

I would like to try again this time next year. Just need to talk hubby into it because he is quite happy stopping at 2 x


----------



## AshNAmber

Oh goodness all boys. That's kinda why we want another baby. We're both in our 30s so needless to say all my friends already had kids long before us. Plus I'm the oldest girl in my family so our son literally has no one to grow up with. The age gap between him and either my BFs one niece and my friends kids is 5+ years. So would definitely want him to have a sibling. 

I did see a web site that gave a list of things to help sway towards a girl. Gave hints like what to eat, positions etc... So when we're ready I may try some of that. 

I.hope you can persuade your hubby into having baby #3. I'm on the fence with 3. If we have a girl im done lol but another boy and then ill have to seriously think about it.


----------



## Tess08

Ive read lots of things bout gender swaying Ash because I would really like to have another girl. My daughter has lots of cousins and my friends all have kids but they are literally all boys! So I would love to give her a sister. The thing that keeps coming up is about timing when u have sex. So have sex 2/3 days before ovulation for a girl and 1 day before or the day of ovulation for a boy. The opposite has already happened for me tho so I dont believe it lol. With my daughter I had sex the day of ovulation and obv shes a girl and with my son I had sex 2 days before ovulation so I think its realky just your luck what u get. 

I would like to try again this time next year. Just need to talk hubby into it because he is quite happy stopping at 2 x


----------



## Tess08

AshNAmber said:


> Oh goodness all boys. That's kinda why we want another baby. We're both in our 30s so needless to say all my friends already had kids long before us. Plus I'm the oldest girl in my family so our son literally has no one to grow up with. The age gap between him and either my BFs one niece and my friends kids is 5+ years. So would definitely want him to have a sibling.
> 
> I did see a web site that gave a list of things to help sway towards a girl. Gave hints like what to eat, positions etc... So when we're ready I may try some of that.
> 
> I.hope you can persuade your hubby into having baby #3. I'm on the fence with 3. If we have a girl im done lol but another boy and then ill have to seriously think about it.

Yip boys everywhere lol. My friends always say its great shes the only girl coz she will have plenty of boys looking out for her but I just feel sorry for her. Shes really girly as well so shes always trying to get her cousins and my friends kids to play barbies with her but needless to say they arent interested haha! 

I always said I only wanted 2 and my hubby said he just wanted to keep going till we had a boy. So hes happy to stop now we have a boy but my opinion has completely changed and now I want another lol! I think Im just not ready to admit Im finished having babies x


----------



## Tess08

AshNAmber said:


> Oh goodness all boys. That's kinda why we want another baby. We're both in our 30s so needless to say all my friends already had kids long before us. Plus I'm the oldest girl in my family so our son literally has no one to grow up with. The age gap between him and either my BFs one niece and my friends kids is 5+ years. So would definitely want him to have a sibling.
> 
> I did see a web site that gave a list of things to help sway towards a girl. Gave hints like what to eat, positions etc... So when we're ready I may try some of that.
> 
> I.hope you can persuade your hubby into having baby #3. I'm on the fence with 3. If we have a girl im done lol but another boy and then ill have to seriously think about it.

Yip boys everywhere lol. My friends always say its great shes the only girl coz she will have plenty of boys looking out for her but I just feel sorry for her. Shes really girly as well so shes always trying to get her cousins and my friends kids to play barbies with her but needless to say they arent interested haha! 

I always said I only wanted 2 and my hubby said he just wanted to keep going till we had a boy. So hes happy to stop now we have a boy but my opinion has completely changed and now I want another lol! I think Im just not ready to admit Im finished having babies x


----------



## MrsKChicago

AshNAmber, we haven't really talked about him getting snipped. I think he'd probably be willing but he's out of vacation/sick days for this year so it would be tricky if we wanted to do it before we change insurance. He doesn't even have a GP so it would take awhile, then we'd have to wait to be sure he's shooting blanks, so I'd need to sort out protection for now anyway.


----------



## AshNAmber

Tess~ Well at least you know she will be protected lol. I hope whatever you decide to do hubby is on board. 

MrsK~ I totally understand all that. My BF hasn't exactly even agreed to getting snipped. I told him if I can go through carrying a baby and then having the baby the least he could do is that for me. He just days we will cross that bridge when we get there.

I have no idea what I did my back, but the last 2 days my lower back has been killing me and now I'm starting to feel cramping kinda like AF. Isn't it way to soon to start worrying about AF?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I had a pitocin induced delivery with no pain meds, if I say he's getting snipped, he's getting snipped! :haha:

I've heard of women getting their periods right away. So unfair!!


----------



## Tess08

I need some help from the ladies who are breastfeeding please! Ive woke up this morning with a sickness bug and I have no idea what Im supposed to do about feeding him?! Is it safe for me to keep feeding him or will I make him sick?! I also cant keep any good or fluids down so Im worried feeding him might make me worse! Help please... x


----------



## Tess08

I need some help from the ladies who are breastfeeding please! Ive woke up this morning with a sickness bug and I have no idea what Im supposed to do about feeding him?! Is it safe for me to keep feeding him or will I make him sick?! I also cant keep any good or fluids down so Im worried feeding him might make me worse! Help please... x


----------



## Dani_b

Sorry I can&#8217;t help tess, I&#8217;ve not been poorly while breastfeeding. Hope your feeling better soon though


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no, I hope you're feeling better soon! It isn't mastitis, right? It doesn't sound like it if you're having stomach troubles but I just want to make sure.

I'd keep feeding the baby, your milk is safe and if whatever you have is contagious it will help protect him. If you're not able to keep anything down your supply may dip, though, so have a plan for that.


----------



## gingmg

I'd keep feeding too!


----------



## Tess08

wjat is mastitis? X


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's an infection you can get while breastfeeding, and it has flu-like symptoms. Fever, chills, etc. If you get it you need antibiotics asap, it can get nasty. I've never heard of it coming with vomiting, though.


----------



## AshNAmber

Oh my god. I bow down to you hunnie. I had pitocin induced labor also and after the 3rd time they up the drip I was asking for the drugs. I'm such a wuss.

I hope you feel better Tess :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha, yeah, it was intense! The nurses and midwife kept the pitocin really low for me, though, I'm sure that helped a lot.


----------



## Tess08

No I dont think its mastitis. I just googled the symptoms of it n I have the flu-like symptoms but it also says I will have a lump or sore red patch or something on my breast which I dont have x


----------



## AshNAmber

I hope your feeling better Tess. 
MrsK is Teddy doing any better?


----------



## MrsKChicago

He's doing ok, Ash, thanks for asking :). Still working through all his feelings, and bored because we aren't going out as much, but he's adjusting. It helps that we're getting out more so he's burning some of that extra energy.


----------



## Tess08

Im feeling loads better, thanks Ash. Just a 24 hour bug thankfully! 

Thats great Chicago that hes doing better x


----------



## gingmg

Glad you are feeling better Tess!

We are doing so much better here too and finding our new groove but wow it's tough taking care of both of them! Maybe I'm slightly post partum because I'm feeling guilty over everything and I always feel like I'm not quite giving each of them what they truly need or deserve. I feel guilty I can't give my toddler the same attention and interaction that I used to and I feel guilty my sweet little baby doesn't get all the attention that my son did at that age. And I feel like that over everything! 

Last night my wife said not to sell the sperm back because she thought three was a good number. Here I was feeling sad I wouldn't experience pregnancy or birth or babyhood again and she opens the door to give me the option and suddenly I'm like, I don't know...I guess I'm glad we have decided to keep it just in case, but I'm not going to be ready to do it again anytime soon.


----------



## AshNAmber

Your welcome ladies. I'm glad everyone is doing well.. 

Oh Ging I hope those feelings pass. Just know you are doing the best you can and both of your babies love you so very much. 

I think we are going to start trying for our second as soon as I feel up to doing the deed. We got lucky with this one and just so happened to end up pregnant. Who knows how long it will take if we actually try.


----------



## Dani_b

Evening ladies. 
My little man is now 4 weeks old, the weeks are flying by too quickly.
I&#8217;ve been asked by family members what they can get him for Christmas. I haven&#8217;t got a clue, I was going to get him a few small toys, some weaning items and maybe a jumperoo.


----------



## Dani_b

Think I need to change my tickers now


----------



## Babybump2017

Hope everyone is well?? :)

Can&#8217;t believe our babies are a couple months already - some of them! Layla&#8217;s just over 8 weeks. Crazy. And the little bird only weighs 9lb 15 at 8 weeks old :) but following her chart and completely happy and healthy. 

How&#8217;s everyone feeling? I haven&#8217;t been active in a little while. I&#8217;m still waiting for my first period. I keep getting spotting and a little colour in discharge sorry for being so to the point - but no period. Except I have insane cramps 24/7. I&#8217;m beginning to wonder if it&#8217;s bwcause I had the jab before I had a period after giving birth. But that was the doctors advice so surely she would&#8217;ve mentioned it that&#8217;s generally a bad idea. The pain is awful, worse than normal period pains i was considering going to A&E the other night as I was doubled over sweating it was that intense. OH had to take a week off to help with the baby as I&#8217;ve struggled so much but the whole time I&#8217;ve persumed it&#8217;s my first proper period on its way. Now I should probably do something about it as there&#8217;s still no damn blood. :( 

Absolutely.SUCKS


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ging, I think a certain amount of second baby guilt is normal. It's something to mention at your 6 week appointment if you haven't had it yet, though. Too many women suffer when there's help available. 

No rush deciding on number 3, I've been really put off by the idea of another baby after both births, even when we definitely wanted another after Teddy.

Good luck Ash! You're a brave woman, trying so soon!

We were just talking about Christmas. I think we'll give her Teddy's jumperoo, he won't remember it and suspect it's not from Santa ;). And we'll probably get a few little handheld toys, maybe replace a few of the ones that Teddy's lost pieces of. There's always room for more books, too. We're in disagreement about Teddy, he wants to do something big like a play kitchen, but in my experience he really prefers little handheld toys like matchbox cars, and building toys like Duplos. I suggested Magnatiles but he's tired of cleaning up little pieces. 

Anyone taking the babies out for Halloween? I love the costumes, V has a few that I got at the thrift store just for dressing up. Teddy is obsessed with school buses so for trick or treating he's going to be the Magic School Bus, I'll be Ms. Frizzle in a dinosaur dress, and Val will be in the sling wearing a little dinosaur hat. Val and I were easy but we have to make Teddy's bus. I'm posting pictures of our school bus inspiration and the stuff I ordered for myself and Valentine, and a photo of her as a little pumpkin.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20171015-121049.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 1









Screenshot_20171014-214531.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2









Screenshot_20171023-132235.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2









FB_IMG_1508783045009.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AshNAmber

Babybump~ I've been feeling crampy alot lately as well and my back has been killing me. I have been wondering if it means AF is on its way. Which is nuts because that was one thing before I was ever pregnant. I rarely ever had AF cramps and these suck.

MrsK ~ Thank you. Im still wondering if its a good idea to try so soon. I have heard women getting preganat right after on accident and everything being ok. And oh my goodness that's such a cute idea for Halloween. 

As for us with Halloween he is way to little to do anything so we may dress him and sit and hand out candy. 

My family was talking about Christmas as well. I told them to not go over board with any thing because he isn't going to understand so little hand toys or something is fine. Not sure what we are going to get him yet. Maybe a sibling lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't know what she weighs, but Valentine is absolutely huge. Teddy has always been a shrimp so this is so different for me. I did a side by side of them in the same outfit and she looks like she ate him for breakfast (Teddy was about a week older in his picture). Today she's wearing the dress I'd thought about dressing her in on Christmas! Anyone else's Sweetheart really surprising them with growth?
 



Attached Files:







received_10155178455373865.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 7









Screenshot_20171028-135907.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tess08

Wow she is big eh haha! Super cute. 

Zack is big for his age too but my daughter was big as well so Im used to it! The difference between them though is that my daughter was always heavy and chunky for her age whereas Zack is really long but quite skinny. He has the skinniest legs Ive ever seen haha x


----------



## Tess08

Wow she is big eh haha! Super cute. 

Zack is big for his age too but my daughter was big as well so Im used to it! The difference between them though is that my daughter was always heavy and chunky for her age whereas Zack is really long but quite skinny. He has the skinniest legs Ive ever seen haha x


----------



## AshNAmber

Hey ladies. Hope you are all well. How did Halloween go? Trent was a polar bear and we went to a friend's house and held out candy while he slept.

Tess Trent is the same way. He is so long and skinny. But Lord he feels like 10lbs of potatos now. 

Has AF came back for anyone? Mine came back and happily last just as long as she use to. So may be that means I'll start ovulating again. On TTC#2 well NTNP..


----------



## Dani_b

We are 6 weeks tomorrow and doing well, he was 11lb 4oz at his last weigh in
Declan was a pumpkin for Halloween. 
Tonight it&#8217;s time for all the fireworks here in the uk. Hoping they don&#8217;t disturb Declan too much


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck with the fireworks, Dani. I hope it doesn't get too bad.

We had a great Halloween, Teddy is still talking about it. He's obsessed with buses, so he was the Magic School Bus, I was Ms Frizzle, and Valentine was a little baby dinosaur we found on our field trip. He was scared of one of my mom's decorations, though, you can see him looking suspiciously at it in the picture :haha:. He's usually fearless but that dancing skeleton was too much for him. Valentine slept through the whole thing.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1509902898934.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babybump2017

Wow you all have such chunkas <3
Layla is still a little dot. She weighed 10lb 5 last time I went to get her weighed at 10 weeks. Shes long though. 

Yes .. af eventually arrived after what feels like going through hell and has lasted almost 2 weeks. Its horrible, the worst one Ive ever had.

Chicago thats such a cute photo! We cut holes into a real pumpkin and put her inside it just very briefly for a photo but she thought it was hilarious :haha: 

Dani how was Declan with the fireworks? We actually took Layla to her first display, she didnt even wake up


----------



## Dani_b

Declan was fine with the fireworks, he slept through most of them. We didn&#8217;t go to the local display, as they would have been too busy and muddy.

Had our letter through today for Declan&#8217;s first lot of injections, and my postnatal check. We will be 10 weeks when the appointment comes around. Daddy is going to book the day off work so he can hold Declan during the injections


----------



## Babybump2017

Oh bless him. We had ours a couple of weeks ago, we have the second lot on the 24th of this month. I cant remmeber do you have other kids dani besides Declan? If so youll know what to expect anyway :) if not, It honestly wasnt as bad as I expected, her legs went lumpy after as its actually 3 needles at the first appointment :( and a mouthful of something else. She cried for all of about 2 minutes then fell straight back to sleep! Definitely a good idea getting daddy to take the day off. I still went in with Layla and my other half but he held her during the horrible bit, then I was the nice one waiting with a warm bottle after :) haha


----------



## Dani_b

Declan is number 4 for me, but there is an 8yr gap between him and the other children, so it&#8217;s like starting from scratch again


----------



## Tess08

Hey ladies! Not been on in a while. Just up doing the night feed so thought I would reply lol. Aw Chicago that Halloween pic looks fab haha! Bet teddy loved it. Zack was a little sheriff woody for Halloween he looked adorable. 

Oh wow ask you are brave trying again already lol! Me and DH havent DTD yet since we had baby. Im still too scared haha! Got my 6 week post natal check today though and my mum is taking Zack overnight for the first time tomorrow so as long as everything looks okay at my check I think tomorrow will be the night... 

Oh no I dont have the appointment in for his jags yet but Im dreading it! Couldnt take my daughter for any of hers as I just cant stand hearing that piercing cry! My hubby will need to take the day off to take him. 

Are any babies sleeping through the night yet? Zack goes down at 8.30pm and has gone until 5/5.30 on occasion before waking but generally he tends to get up at 3 for a feed then back down till 7. My daughter slept through from 3 weeks old so this is a bit of a shock to the system for me lol! X


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have Teddy in the bed more often than DH lately ;). Sex is honestly the last thing on my mind, I wasn't interested for a long time after Ted's birth either. My midwife suggested an IUD because we really don't want any accidents, and I really should schedule it before we downgrade our insurance in January, but I'm so unmotivated.

Valentine is a great sleeper, for now. She often doesn't settle in for the night until later (we're all night owls here), but she'll usually sleep about 8 or 9 hours before waking up for milk, then she'll sleep a few more. Every few nights there's a random middle of the night wakeup. Teddy slept really well at this age too, though he needed a little more help with a hand on his chest or something every couple hours - Valentine just sleeps. It didn't last with Teddy and he was a poor sleeper for a couple years so I'm not getting my hopes up with Val, just enjoying it while it lasts.


----------



## Tess08

Hey ladies. So hubby and I had sex for the first time on sat. I had only went back on the pill the day before and the doctor told me we must use extra contraception for the first 7 days but we had both had a few drinks as we had our first baby free night out together and just got caught up in the moment. Im now terrified in case I end up pregnant again! I know the chances are slim but I just keep thinking it would be our luck that we tried for 6 month to fall pregnant with both kids and then bam, we have 1 slip up and end up pregnant again... x


----------



## Savasanna

Have you gotten your period yet? Probably not as you just had your 6-week check. Yikes - here's hoping you don't have a surprise on your way!

Have to say I'm a bit jealous of your good sleepers. Did you do anything to encourage that or did it just happen? Chloe goes down around 7, and then is usually up twice, once around midnight and once around 4. I know this is NOT BAD at all (my older was much worse), but I'm starting to feel as though I'll never have another full night's sleep again. (my older is 13 months and still wakes twice)

Chloe actually STTN last Thursday.. but I'm not sure as that counts because that was after a bizarre evening where she cried literally from 5 - 11p. So... it was a fail/win.


----------



## Tess08

No my period hasnt came back yet. Im keeping everything crossed we are okay. 

Well Zack is now sleeping from 9pm until 7am and its because hes now on formula. I gave up bfing last week because he was feeding constantly between 6pm and bedtime for some reason which I was struggling with. My DH was also struggling with it because he doesnt get in from work until after 6 and obviously wanted cuddles with baby but he just would just cry wanting more milk. It meant my DH wasnt getting any quality time with him and I really felt for him. So as of 5 days ago hes been completely formula fed and has slept through every single night. 

I also have a rule where unless he really cries during the night I just ignore him. Sometimes hell wake and thrash about a bit or just make little crying noises just looking for attention so I ignore him and he settles himself. Hope you guys can get the sleep routine sorted soon. It really is hard not getting a proper sleep x


----------



## Savasanna

We do both b-milk and formula. I was considering trying to time the formula so that she'll always end the day with formula bottles in hopes that that helps with the night time sleeping.. however my older was 100% formula and she's still not sleeping straight through. 

Bleh.. they'll sleep by the time they're 5... right?


----------



## Tess08

Savasanna said:


> We do both b-milk and formula. I was considering trying to time the formula so that she'll always end the day with formula bottles in hopes that that helps with the night time sleeping.. however my older was 100% formula and she's still not sleeping straight through.
> 
> Bleh.. they'll sleep by the time they're 5... right?

Yeh I know other who have formula fed babies who havent slept either so its either a coincidence or its the formula thats made him sleep through, who knows! I gradually weaned him on to bottles and it didnt make a difference when he was on both but literally the first day he had formula all day he slept right through and has done every night since x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck, Tess! It's possible to get pregnant that early but unlikely, I think. Maybe you can pick up an ovulation test to reassure yourself you're not ovulating.

Good sleep here is just luck, I think. Sometimes she's swaddled and sometimes she's in a zipadeezip and she sleeps about the same both ways. Teddy slept through the night early too, but he was a more restless sleeper, I had to replace his pacifier and pat his chest now and then. Valentine is sometimes hard to get down but she sleeps solidly. Teddy stopped sleeping around six months and didn't start again until I night weaned him around five months pregnant. I'm not getting my hopes up with Val, though it would be nice. I've heard inconsistent things about formula and sleeping through (mine have both been EBF), but if you're using it anyway it can't hurt to try before bedtime and see if it helps.


----------



## Tess08

Savasanna said:


> We do both b-milk and formula. I was considering trying to time the formula so that she'll always end the day with formula bottles in hopes that that helps with the night time sleeping.. however my older was 100% formula and she's still not sleeping straight through.
> 
> Bleh.. they'll sleep by the time they're 5... right?

Yeh I know other who have formula fed babies who havent slept either so its either a coincidence or its the formula thats made him sleep through, who knows! I gradually weaned him on to bottles and it didnt make a difference when he was on both but literally the first day he had formula all day he slept right through and has done every night since x


----------



## gingmg

Hi! How is everyone? Question regarding naps- what's your schedule/routine like? How long does your LO sleep for?


----------



## Tess08

gingmg said:


> Hi! How is everyone? Question regarding naps- what's your schedule/routine like? How long does your LO sleep for?

Hey ging &#128522; were good thanks u? Our nap routine isnt very well established yet. He gets up about 7.30 every morning then goes for an hour nap about 9. He then goes for a second nap st about 11 which can be up to 2 hours long. After that he has 1 or 2 more naps but their time/length seems to vary. What about you guys? 

My AF returned 2 days ago so fortunately I must have already Od before hubby and I had our slip up! Ive been on my pill over a week now so I should be covered in future &#128522; x


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's good news, Tess!

Naps are all over the place here. Val cat naps all day (partly because she wakes up if I put her down and I can't just hold her all day), but she's awake more and more now. She takes one long nap in the afternoon or evening usually, and for that one sometimes I can put her down. Night sleep is still really good most nights but it can be hard to get her to sleep initially. I'm working on slowly creeping bedtime earlier, some nights she keeps me up until 2am.


----------



## gingmg

Same here. Couldn't remember when naps start to consolidate. Can't believe he is 8 weeks today! Seems like yesterday I was overdue waiting to go into labor but at the same time it feels like I've known him forever.


----------



## Tess08

Does anyone know if you can get mastisis 2 weeks after stopping BFing? I havent fed Zack myself for 2 weeks now (maybe like 10 days actually) and I thought the milk was all gonna but yesterday I developed a really bad pain in my boob and it is all red around my nipple. Last night I then had chill/night sweats/feeling sick and I am the same today with a really high temp. All of the symptoms according to google are pointing towards mastisis but I thought you could only get that whilst still BFing &#129300;? X


----------



## Dani_b

Tess when I was looking at mastitis symptoms it said you can get it when not breastfeeding, but it is more common in those that are feeding


----------



## gingmg

Tess-I would imagine it takes time for the milk to go away completely so I would think it's likely mastitis. I would call your doctor or midwife to see if you need antibiotics.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds like mastitis to me. Probably there was some milk still and not removing it caused the infection. Definitely call your doctor for antibiotics, hopefully it clears up soon.


----------



## Tess08

Thanks ladies. Yeh I got an emergency appointment with the doctor and it is mastitis. Got antibiotics to start thank god! Feel so lousy. Mum had to come and take the kids for me today because I felt so weak and sick. Hopefully the antibiotics kick in sharp x


----------



## gingmg

Well it was bound to happen. Had our first trip to the ER yesterday for my older son. Fell and slammed his face into the corner of a concrete slab. 11 stitches to his face and knocked his teeth in a little. What an awful day yesterday. I know in the grand scheme of things it could have been worse, but I feel traumatized from it. I keep seeing it in my head over and over. He's so hard- so busy, so fast, so dangerous. It's so hard to keep him safe while I'm holding a baby. I feel sad for his teeth. Ugh.


----------



## Savasanna

Oh, Ging! I'm so sorry that happened! Thank goodness he's alright but I can imagine that gave you quite a fright :( Panda fell down the stairs once and I still have flashbacks to it. I'm not looking forward to Nora being learning stairs..


----------



## Tess08

Oh no ging thats awful!! Poor boy &#128542; hope hes feeling ok about it. Although Im sure he is, kids are always so much more resilient than us. My daughter always gets over her falls so much quicker than I do &#128584; Big hugs x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oof, ouch! Poor guy, that sounds really scary for both of you!


----------



## Dani_b

I think we have an all night sleeper &#55357;&#56832; past few nights we have fed between 8-9pm, and then not had another feed until around 6am


----------



## Savasanna

That's great, Dani!


----------



## Tess08

Excellent Dani &#128522; our little one had his first case of the sniffles last week and its stopped him sleeping through the night unfortunately &#128078;&#127996; He is only getting up once tho and is only awake long enough to take a bottle then straight back down so its not too bad x


----------



## Tess08

Excellent Dani &#128522; our little one had his first case of the sniffles last week and its stopped him sleeping through the night unfortunately &#128078;&#127996; He is only getting up once tho and is only awake long enough to take a bottle then straight back down so its not too bad x


----------



## Tess08

Hey everyone. For those of you who have AF back, was your first one a bit of a nightmare? Mine keeps getting light like its stopping then bam, gets heavy again! Going on 10 days of bleeding now &#128533; x


----------



## Dani_b

Not had and AF here yet, but that could be due to the little man being breastfed. I can&#8217;t really remember what my first AF was like after my other children eother


----------



## Tess08

Dani_b said:


> Not had and AF here yet, but that could be due to the little man being breastfed. I cant really remember what my first AF was like after my other children eother

I gave up breastfeeding 2 weeks ago though &#129300; Im on the mini pill because I was still breastfeeding him when my dr prescribed it so she said I could go on the combined pill and my friend said when she went on the mini pill she had a couple of weeks of bleeding at first so I dont know if thats contributing towards it x


----------



## Savasanna

My first period was an emotional train wreck! I would say it was a little heavier than normal, but I usually have heavier periods so it wasn't anything super out of normal for me. But holy hell was I emotionally out of control. All the tears. It rivaled the immediate postpartum hormones for me. 

Which, keeping on theme, I've also had a hard time as I stopped pumping this weekend. Oy.. hormones! Anyone else experience a hormonal crash when they wean?


----------



## Babybump2017

I&#8217;m so sorry that happened Ging :nope: that actually made me cringe just reading it!!! God bless him. (And you!) 

I 100% agree that the first AF is pretty gross. In fact I&#8217;ve had mine for 6 weeks and getting pretty use to bleeding 24/7 if I&#8217;m honest.. doctor seems to think it&#8217;s the contraceptive injection that&#8217;s making me bleed this way so when it runs out in Jan I&#8217;m definitely going to be looking into other methods because this is HELL! 

Our little babes are growing so fast right! Layla turned three months on Saturday. Holding her head up and sleeping 10pm-9am! She&#8217;s her mother&#8217;s daughter, loves a lay in :haha: Where did our newborns go? 

Is anyone else feeling super broody? 
I know I shouldn&#8217;t but I want another baby :baby: &#55357;&#56904;
I miss being pregnant, and the whole birthing experience. Call me mad but I can&#8217;t surely be the only one.


----------



## Savasanna

I'm nostalgic of being pregnant and the birthing experience (I still get chills and teary eyed when I think about it, actually) but there's no way I want another baby. I suppose if I could I would be down to go back and relive pregnancy for a few days.. but I'm capped out with my two babies. 

What a fabulous sleeper you have! That's amazing!


----------



## Tess08

Thats great bump! Zack is doing good with sleeping too. He goes down between 8 and 9pm then gets up between 7 and 8am. Sometimes he would defo sleep longer in the morning but his noisy big sister wakes him up! 

Its funny you should say that about feeling broody because I was just about to ask if it was just me lol. Its so strange because after my first I couldnt think of anything worse than being pregnant again for a very long time whereas this time Im already so broody and want another! I think its because I always knew I would have a second child but my husband is now happy with the 2 we have and I would love a third so the thought of never having any more us making me mega broody. I think I could talk him round though lol. We have a family wedding abroad in may and really, I would like to try for another after that x


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm definitely happy and feeling complete with the two we have, but I can't help but wonder if I'd finally get my water birth if I just had one more chance. That's an absolutely stupid reason to have a baby so I'm glad it's not a strong urge :haha:

What's everyone thinking about for Christmas this year? I think Val's big present will be Teddy's old jumperoo, or a little activity seat a friend found for her at a consignment sale if I see them before Christmas. We'll get a couple little rattles or teethers for her stocking too. Teddy really wants a big bed all of a sudden so that will be his main gift, then he'll just get a couple little toys and candy. And we all get coordinating Christmas pajamas every year.


----------



## Savasanna

Our babes will be 14 months and 4 months at Christmas. Our plan is to take a couple of the 14 month old's favorite toys away about a week or two before Christmas and wrap them up. haha We figured she already knows/enjoys them, so she'll be excited to see them again! 

I kid, but we probably actually will do that for a few toys. They're so young and we're trying to save money right now so the goal is to keep it quite minimal. That said - we just got some GREAT news in Peanut's case that puts us one step closer in the direction of adoption.. so at this precise moment, I want to buy her the moon. <3


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, that's fantastic! Hopefully everything keeps going smoothly and you get everything finalized soon. 

I miss the days of no memory! Now Teddy will see a cat and randomly link it to some show he hasn't watched in 3 months. It's awesome to see his brain working but also kind of inconvenient ;)


----------



## Savasanna

haha - Yea. I figured we should capitalize on these early Christmases while we can. It's all downhill once they can talk. ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

We're behind on Val's 2 month appointment so I don't have up to date stats, but she is SO big. I had to buy her a 9 month Christmas dress, and even so I got one with stretch just in case. She's so very different from Teddy in so many ways. It's bittersweet watching her grow and knowing she's my last, but not as much as I thought it would be.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1511889751267.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 4









FB_IMG_1511889764909.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 3









FB_IMG_1511889782958.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gingmg

We go back and forth about having a third. Some days I think absolutely no way and other days I think I could do it. We struggle mostly because of our age, I'll be 40 next summer so if we are serious we'd need to get a move on. But since we would have to do IVf and I'm not open to stopping breastfeeding before he turns one, not really sure it's in the cards for us. I loved being pregnant and the whole birthing process so that definitely feels sad realizing that it won't happen again, but that said I have to say I'm not sure I feel like anyone is missing. 

I'm really looking forward to Christmas this year. My older son is at such a fun age. He's been having fun decorating, driving around looking at lights, and reading books. We always try to keep it simple but my wife can't help it, she loves buying for him. She got him Lincoln logs, a balance bike, and a few puzzles. I usually get the practical stuff like long underwear, mittens, etc. For the baby we are just going to get a few books- some of the classics we don't have yet.

If it were up to me I'd stick to only a few gifts and follow the "something you want, something you need, something to wear and something to read". My wife loves it in theory but then goes into Homegoods and can't help herself.


----------



## gingmg

She's beautiful Mrs Chicago!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks Ging!

I think I'd get along with your wife, it's so hard not to buy everything!


----------



## Tess08

Wow Chicago I cant believe how big she is haha! Shes adorable.

Yeh we are doing the exact same and giving the baby our daughters old jumperoo as a present. We are also gonna get him an outfit, a little tummy time mat and a toy. To be honest, I wouldnt get him anything if I could help it because hes really too young to know any better but our daughter has a fascination right now with who is on Santas good list and who is on his bad list. She was be devastated if her baby brother woke up to no presents because she would think it means hes on Santas bad list lol. 

For her I have gone a bit overboard! Her main present is a big pink wooden kitchen which I know she is absolutely going to love. Shes also getting a big cabin bed, tickets to go see Disney on ice and a good few other toys. I tend to start my Christmas shopping just after her birthday in July so I dont really notice it as a big expense haha x


----------



## Babybump2017

She is a great sleeper. Shes gone through the night from 5 weeks so lets hope she stays a good girl :haha: 

Laylas main present arrived this morning actually. I ordered it in the Black Friday sale down to £70 from £120! The pink petals jumperoo. Apart from that Ive got her a few teething bits, a couple of touch and feel books and a dragon teddy where you pull a little string and its wings fly. She loved it in the shop so I had to get it. Its hard this year isnt it. Itll be much better next year :) lots more choice for gifts and theyll be a little more knowing!


----------



## Babybump2017

Does anybody have any cute gift ideas from baby to daddy? Either home made or something to order?


----------



## gingmg

So jealous of everyone's good sleepers! Mine was up x4 last night and my 3 year old once (for an hour...). It's down hill in my house after 12 am. Oh well. Coffee time.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Babybump, I'm having Val's silhouette done for DH. There's a toy store here who has a silhouette artist in a few days every month so we're going Monday. I had Ted's done his first Christmas and it was great. My mom's getting the same thing.


----------



## AshNAmber

Hey ladies!! I hope you are all doing well! I hope everyone is excited about the holidays. This is my favorite time of year. I love getting to see and spend time with my family. I think I'm finally starting to get adjusted to going back to work and everything. We have officially started TTC #2. We are excited for our little man to have a sibling. Now let's see how long that takes. Ha.

MrsK that silhouette thing sounds super cute!!!

So far Trent has impatient grandparents that can't seem to wait to give Trent his Christmas gifts. I don't know about yalls LO but mine HATES or hated his old carseat. He would scream bloody murder in that thing. So for Christmas my parents got him the big boy carseat that goes from 4lbs-120lbs. So he is set. Then my parents got him the DVD player for the car so he has something to look at smh. All of which has been in my car since thanksgiving. So now granny is on the hunt for some thing for "Christmas". My BFs parents got him a walker and a crap load of toys and such so we only got him a stationary seat with activities center and a thing to help him go from sit and play, to crawling, to walking. We also got him Elmo that sings abcs and I'm going to get him some more books. He is starting to show interest when I read to him. We also find out if we are pregnant on Christmas day so there could be that to.


----------



## Savasanna

You know.. at first I was shocked that you were already TTC.. but then I realized that's pretty much the schedule we were on. Nora was born 10/19/16 and I found out I was pregnant with Chloe the day after Christmas last year (technically two days before, but they said the beta was so low they said it was likely a CP. The day after I had my repeat beta showing the rise). So we are about a month closer than Trent and this baby would be. There's definitely pros and cons to having babies so close in age. It feels like a lot of hard work now, but I'm PSYCHED for when they'll be able to play with one another. Honestly they already love each other so much I think they'll be the best of friends. Eyes on the prize. 

Good luck with testing! How long did it take you to conceive Trent?


----------



## AshNAmber

Savasanna said:


> You know.. at first I was shocked that you were already TTC.. but then I realized that's pretty much the schedule we were on. Nora was born 10/19/16 and I found out I was pregnant with Chloe the day after Christmas last year (technically two days before, but they said the beta was so low they said it was likely a CP. The day after I had my repeat beta showing the rise). So we are about a month closer than Trent and this baby would be. There's definitely pros and cons to having babies so close in age. It feels like a lot of hard work now, but I'm PSYCHED for when they'll be able to play with one another. Honestly they already love each other so much I think they'll be the best of friends. Eyes on the prize.
> 
> Good luck with testing! How long did it take you to conceive Trent?

We talked about when we wanted to try and having them close in age and I said it's pretty much like having twins and people do it and live to tell the tail all the time. Plus with me being 34 I just don't want to wait to long to start trying because as we all know its not as easy as people like to think it is. I was very blessed, lucky or whatever people believe in with Trent. We were not even trying. He just kinda happened. We had the oh well if it happens it happens thing going on and poof. Now we are actively trying and we are trying to shettles method to try for a girl.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck Amber! I think you're a little crazy but I timed TTC Valentine around turning 35 so I can't blame you really ;). There's really nothing like sibling love, every day Teddy and Valentine just melt my heart. If I have to leave the room for a minute and she gets upset I usually come back to a baby covered in toys because he's trying to cheer her up.

V is getting so smiley, she's such a cheerful baby. She's so big, I'm not sure what she weighs but she's starting to wear some 6-9 month clothes. She's starting to really wiggle around too. I put her on her back on the playmat the other day and she did a full 180° spin :haha:. I don't think she's quite ready for the jumperoo, though, so I'm second guessing giving it to her for Christmas. I don't want it taking up space if we aren't using it.

We're doing great overall but omg is it hard to get two kids ready to go out! Especially with how frequently she's nursing. I don't think I've been on time once since she was born, even when we start really early :wacko:


----------



## gingmg

Mrs Chicago- Haha! My baby is covered in toys often as well. He had a tin on his head this morning. Its fun and absolutely chaotic all at the same time. Yea, getting out is so challenging! It's a wonder how I get anywhere. 

Good luck Amber!


----------



## AshNAmber

Thanks ladies.. See that's all I think about is him having someone to bond with. I think it's so sweet when you see 2 LOs together. I know its going to be a challenge. But I know the out come is worth it. Trent is such a good baby. So my mom told me my next one will be hell lol. Even when Trent has his moments of just out right crying. I start crying because I know this won't last forever. One day he won't have to cry to tell me he is hungry he will just get his own food and so forth and so on. So I'm loving every minute that I can. 

I know what you mean having stuff take up room for no reason. I have a 4moms bouncer just collecting dust because Trent doesn't like it. I don't want to get rid of it yet in case the next baby likes it. One good thing about back to back babies. Not much to buy except clothes and my parents already have another crib for me lol

Oh I'm the Ash part of my name lol.. I wish I could change my name. I was with my ex when I made this name and we were trying. I had so many post and friends with this name decided to just keep it.


----------



## Savasanna

Chicago - Chloe just started spinning as well! It's funny because Chloe is technically a month older than V, but they're actually at the same developmental point as C was early and V was late. I remember when you shared the phone after Valentine was born thinking that it looked like Chloe, and she was "5 weeks" old at the time! haha 

Ash - Yea, the bond is cool. Like I said, I think it'll be fun to be so close in age when they get a little older. Sometimes I feel a little guilty because Nora still requires so much of my attention, so I feel like Chloe gets the short end of the stick. Sometimes I wish Nora were a tad older as I wouldn't have to be in baby mode with her, you know? And obviously it's tough because Nora hasn't worked through her sleep struggles yet - so we've had entire nights where one of the babies was awake at some point.. I don't love the constant "WHOA! Irish Twins" comments we get.. or, with us, people will assume that one child is mine and the other is my wife's (i.e., we're friends with children instead of a family). So there are challenges.. but there are going to be challenges at any age. 

I hope it happens quickly for you - TTC sucks. haha


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ha! It figures, I finally get lazy and shorten your name and I get it backwards. :haha:

I'm glad we have an attic to store all the stuff between kids. It'll be weird selling it off after Val outgrows it all. We only really have room for one big baby container in the living room, so the jumperoo will replace the Mamaroo.

Honestly, even with 2.5 years in between, Val gets a lot less attention than Teddy did. I think it's just a second baby problem.

We had friends warn us that Teddy was a trick baby, and that #2 would be a terror, but so far Valentine is even more easygoing. The friend who warned me the most said we should start selling my eggs since we clearly make magic babies.

Isn't it funny how development lines up for late and early babies? And Valentine was so much later than most late babies, even, and she's such a big girl. She's pretty average developmentally for her actual age, though.


----------



## AshNAmber

Thank you.. Ugh the TTC train. Glad I'll have y'all here so I don't drive my BF nuts. 

I'm so afraid I'm going to slow Trents growing/ progress down because I always want to hold him. I know he needs his tummy time and such but I feel like he gets that enough at daycare right?? He can hold his head up pretty good when sitting on my lap and if I carry him from room to room he has the hold on down pat with holding his head. I tell him all the time he such a big boy. I wish there was a way to share a video. Trent "said" I love you at 9wks. No one believed me until I finally got it on video


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, cute! 

I'm a firm believer that babies are meant to be held. Tummy time is good but babywearing or holding baby on your chest works the same muscles. You can't hold a baby too much, if they were meant to be independent they'd be born walking.


----------



## gingmg

Ash-oops! Sorry! I actually remember that. I'm with you- hold away, it only lasts for so long. And it's not going to be all that long from now that we will be wishing that we were holding them again. 

Ahh the guilt this time is no joke! That's been my biggest struggle! It's so hard to feel like they each are getting the attention that they need and deserve. I would have thought having this much of an age gap would have made everything easier but I'm finding it comes with its own set of struggles. Not that I wish anything was different though, it's just a lot.


----------



## Savasanna

Even I say hold away - and I'm like the opposite of an attachment parent! ;) 

Your baby will learn to roll over/crawl/walk just fine. Holding them isn't going to stunt their growth, and whether you want them to or not they're going to become 12 month old and want their independence in a heartbeat. Get those snuggles in while you can! 

(Also - I totally use the "they get tummy time at daycare" excuse, too!)


----------



## AshNAmber

Yall sure know how to make a girl feel better :flower::flower:

Ging I'm sure you are doing an amazing job and your babies know that keep your head up :hugs:

You know I thought TTC with just a LO already would make TTC less stressful. Thought ok I wont think about it as much and I have other things to focus on.. Yeah not so much. I mean yeah when I'm home with him I'm absorbed by my home things. But at work :wacko::wacko: this is all I'm thinking about :dohh:


----------



## Babybump2017

Havent had a chance to read previous comments since i last checked in but just wanted to really quickly post for advice really - Im honestly considering starting to wean Layla.. she will be 4 months on Christmas Day. Shes always been such a good baby, and still is, but shes waking and crying for feeds every hour and then crying for more when its gone, I cannot keep up! Im thinking some baby rice in the mornings to help bulk her out for the day?! Shes always been on hungry baby milk from about 2 weeks old because she use to be the same as a newborn with the crying every hour and this has worked up until now! Opinions, Im guessing no one else is in this boat? :(


----------



## AshNAmber

Babybump2017 said:


> Havent had a chance to read previous comments since i last checked in but just wanted to really quickly post for advice really - Im honestly considering starting to wean Layla.. she will be 4 months on Christmas Day. Shes always been such a good baby, and still is, but shes waking and crying for feeds every hour and then crying for more when its gone, I cannot keep up! Im thinking some baby rice in the mornings to help bulk her out for the day?! Shes always been on hungry baby milk from about 2 weeks old because she use to be the same as a newborn with the crying every hour and this has worked up until now! Opinions, Im guessing no one else is in this boat? :(

Girl my son has been on Rice cereal since he was 6weeks. OnceI noticed that milk wasn't cutting it any more I went and got that. He went to his 2nd month check up and I didn't say a word. Hid pediatrician said he is perfect hight and weight. I started off with a half a table spoon we are up to 1.5tbs in 5oz of milk. He has it in the am before I bring him to daycare and at night before bed and he sleeps all night. Feed that baby. Who the hell can live off liquid


----------



## Tess08

Great to hear everyone and their babies are getting on so well &#128522; Zack is a really happy baby too. He sleeps amazing too. Goes down at 8 and gets up at 8. Everyone told me aswell that coz my first was such a good baby my second would be a nightmare but hes not so I wouldnt worry too much!

Ash I saw u saying you are using the shettles method for a girl so best of luck but I just thought I would mention it actually happened the other way round for me lol! With my first we had sex on the day of ovulation and had a girl then with my second we had sex 3 days before ovulation and had a boy so I dont think I have much faith in it lol. 

I really want a third but were going to wait until Zack is 1 and then we are just going to NTNP because I dont think I could cope mentally with the torture of TTC again &#128584; x


----------



## AshNAmber

Tess- I guess there is truly no way to "pick" lol.. No matter what just hoping for happy and healthy. If we have a girl we're done (according to me) If its a boy we will try one more time. BF wants 3 either way. I'm glad your baby is doing so.well. 

AFM: I have felt like complete crap since yesterday. Anything I smelled made my stomach turn, I had a headache and was running a slight fever last night. If I sat up to long it made me nauseas along with some mild cramping. I know its to soon to be anything pregnant related. 

Hope you ladies are doing well


----------



## Tess08

AshNAmber said:


> Tess- I guess there is truly no way to "pick" lol.. No matter what just hoping for happy and healthy. If we have a girl we're done (according to me) If its a boy we will try one more time. BF wants 3 either way. I'm glad your baby is doing so.well.
> 
> AFM: I have felt like complete crap since yesterday. Anything I smelled made my stomach turn, I had a headache and was running a slight fever last night. If I sat up to long it made me nauseas along with some mild cramping. I know its to soon to be anything pregnant related.
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well

Yeh I dont think theres any way to choose but hey, no harm in giving it a go eh! 

You are lucky your BF wants 3 lol! My hubby is happy to stop at the 2 we have because he always just said he wanted to keep going until we got a boy. I always thought I only wanted 2 but Im defo not ready to admit Im done having babies just yet. So my argument to him is that if Zack had been a girl, he would have made me have another to try for a boy so its not fair for him now to say we arent having another since I really want a third lol. I told him if he is 100% certain he doesnt want anymore then he can go and get the snip because Im coming off my pill when Zack is 1 and if I end up pregnant he only has himself to blame haha x


----------



## Tess08

AshNAmber said:


> Tess- I guess there is truly no way to "pick" lol.. No matter what just hoping for happy and healthy. If we have a girl we're done (according to me) If its a boy we will try one more time. BF wants 3 either way. I'm glad your baby is doing so.well.
> 
> AFM: I have felt like complete crap since yesterday. Anything I smelled made my stomach turn, I had a headache and was running a slight fever last night. If I sat up to long it made me nauseas along with some mild cramping. I know its to soon to be anything pregnant related.
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well

Yeh I dont think theres any way to choose but hey, no harm in giving it a go eh! 

You are lucky your BF wants 3 lol! My hubby is happy to stop at the 2 we have because he always just said he wanted to keep going until we got a boy. I always thought I only wanted 2 but Im defo not ready to admit Im done having babies just yet. So my argument to him is that if Zack had been a girl, he would have made me have another to try for a boy so its not fair for him now to say we arent having another since I really want a third lol. I told him if he is 100% certain he doesnt want anymore then he can go and get the snip because Im coming off my pill when Zack is 1 and if I end up pregnant he only has himself to blame haha x


----------



## Babybump2017

I agree ash!

I went and bought baby rice today and she literally sat chewing the spoon until every last bit was in her mouth! Have you introduced your son to first stage flavoured jars yet? Or just baby rice for now? Im thinking in a week or so introduce the 4 month onwards flavoured jars .. if shes on solids shes on solids surely!


----------



## gingmg

Babybump- so sorry to hear about your sleep struggles. I totally can sympathize, I went through some rough patches like that with my older son. It's so so hard! Everyone handles sleep differently, but I got through it by cosleeping, that way I didn't have to fully wake up and I felt much more rested. For us it wasn't food or supply related though but had more to do with waking up in between sleep cycles and not knowing how to fall back asleep without nursing. Hope the rice cereal helps and that you get some better rest soon.


----------



## Savasanna

I think we're going to start on some purees at some point this month. Chloe has a pretty strong neck so I think she'll be ready soon. She sits with us at the table every night while we feed Nora, so she's been watching her eat for months now. She can sit independently in the bumbo, and we've just recently started putting her in the high chair. At this point I think I'm going to hold out a little while longer, but I'd say we're going to start soon.


----------



## Babybump2017

I think if theyre ready why hold off like the health visitors tell you to. A babies hungry you feed it surely! I bought Layla some country vegetable flavoured baby rice today. So she can have her first taste of flavour for dinner today :)

Ging- luckily I meant shes wanting food every hour throughout the day. She still sleeps 9pm-9am every day. Touch wood shes very easy to get down each night. In her cot, light off door closed and thats it until 9am the next day, sometimes 10am and the other day she woke up at midday :haha: so it isnt affecting her in the night but day time I just know shes ready for proper food to bulk her out. Shes been almost eating the spoon as well as the food on it lol


----------



## Savasanna

Exactly - I'd say Chloe's neck is *almost* ready. Maybe her first taste will be Christmas? Oh, or maybe the day after, ie one year from the confirmation beta. That could be fun :)


----------



## gingmg

Babybump- ha you meant weaning as in starting solids? I totally took it as you meant stop breast feeding because she was up so much. Glad she is sleeping well and you didn't mean up every hour overnight.


----------



## Tess08

Oh ladies I have had a very horrible few weeks. I was going to speak to you about it but u couldnt bring myself to do it. I found a lump in my breast 3 weeks ago which terrified me. I tried to ignore it but then my nipple started to turn inward and I went straight to the doctor. I was referred to a specialist breast clinic and had my appointment today. Im so delighted that my lump turned out to be a cyst and the nipple changes have just been put down to changes in my breast due to breastfeeding! I could honestly cry with happiness. Ive been trying to put it to the back of my mind but Ive felt physically sick for weeks. Im treating myself to a couple of glasses of wine when the kids are in bed tonight and then Im looking forward to my first good nights sleep in weeks! X


----------



## Savasanna

Oh Tess - I'm so sorry you've been dealing with this! Glad to hear all is healthy. I found a lump in my breast when I was weaning - it turned out to just be a clogged duct that worked itself out, but there's nothing like that throat dropping moment that you feel that lump. Enjoy your wine tonight :hugs:


----------



## Tess08

Oh ladies I have had a very horrible few weeks. I was going to speak to you about it but u couldnt bring myself to do it. I found a lump in my breast 3 weeks ago which terrified me. I tried to ignore it but then my nipple started to turn inward and I went straight to the doctor. I was referred to a specialist breast clinic and had my appointment today. Im so delighted that my lump turned out to be a cyst and the nipple changes have just been put down to changes in my breast due to breastfeeding! I could honestly cry with happiness. Ive been trying to put it to the back of my mind but Ive felt physically sick for weeks. Im treating myself to a couple of glasses of wine when the kids are in bed tonight and then Im looking forward to my first good nights sleep in weeks! X


----------



## gingmg

Oh wow Tess that must have been scary. So glad everything turned out to be ok.


----------



## AshNAmber

Oh Tess :hugs: I'm so happy for you that everything turned out ok but I'm sure the stress of waiting and worry took its toll on you. 
And yeah he is way on board about having three. I tease him about getting clipped too. I have never been on BC and refuse to ever get on it so I told him I went through 9months of labor he can do that :haha: 

We are thinking about starting Trent on pureed food soon. He has been on Rice cereal in his bottle since he was 6weeks. We got some baby spoons so we will see how that goes


----------



## Savasanna

Ash - when are you testing??


----------



## MrsKChicago

Glad everything is ok, Tess! How scary!


----------



## AshNAmber

I took one today First Response. This was just a bit ago with a 2 hour hold. What y'all think?? I swear I see some thing :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







20171222_193742.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think I see a line!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

We visited Santa today. Teddy wouldn't go up without me but Val did great! Anyone else see Santa this year?
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1513998626632.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AshNAmber

MrsKChicago said:


> I think I see a line!!

I think I see one too. My BF said to take one in the morning so I'm going to do the FR Digital. Keeping everything crossed.


----------



## AshNAmber

MrsKChicago said:


> We visited Santa today. Teddy wouldn't go up without me but Val did great! Anyone else see Santa this year?

Oh my goodness how cute!! 

I'm trying to show you Trents but it keeps saying file to large :dohh:


----------



## AshNAmber

FR Digital said no this morning. I'll take another tomorrow.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Those digital ones aren't as sensitive. 

I get that large file warning a lot, I usually get around it by saving my photos from Facebook after I post them there, they compress them when they get uploaded. Easier than doing it myself ;)


----------



## AshNAmber

Thank you for that hint! :hugs:

Trent did well as you see lol.

I read that to about the digital ones. I been reading that CB Digital has the most sensitive and FR is better for the regular ones. So may buy one of each.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1514057239324.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha, cute!


----------



## AshNAmber

Well took a FR not digital and used FMU slept 8 hours to see a :bfn: so no clue what that first line was. Made a deal wirh my BF last night. Told him if it was negative this morning I wouldn't try and test again until I actually missed AF. So... blah


----------



## Tess08

Hahaha aw I love that Santa pretended to be asleep as well &#128514; 

Oh ask thats a shame &#128078;&#127996; I dont envy u at all! The stress of trying and constant testing is still very fresh in my mind lol... x


----------



## Tess08

Oh and merry Christmas to you all when it comes! &#128536; x


----------



## AshNAmber

Merry Christmas Ladies!!! 

Oh I know Tess. This part is annoying. I started spotting really light last night and its lighter now. So just waiting for AF to go full force now. My chest hurts like hell ugh.. 

So how did the kiddos do for Christmas?! Mine got money to start a college fund some toys and clothes. I can't wait for him to be big enough to understand whats going on.


----------



## Savasanna

We had a pretty picture perfect day, yesterday. It snowed all morning while we did breakfast/presents and then was gorgeously sunny in the afternoon for a walk/sled. So hard to be back to work today!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Merry Christmas, ladies!

We had a great Christmas! We went out Christmas Eve so we spent Christmas Day with just the four of us relaxing at home. Val seems interested in her little saucer but I think it'll be more popular in a couple weeks. Teddy got her to laugh for the first time, that was my favorite present ;)

Sorry about the BFNs, Ash. Hopefully you get some good news soon! I don't miss the stress of ttc...
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1514317831234.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 4









FB_IMG_1514317871155.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tess08

Aw thats rubbish about the BFN Ash &#128078;&#127996; I hope it happens soon for u guys.

So glad to hear you guys had such a fab time! Awww shes gorgeous Chicago! She looks so big haha.

Oh our Christmas was 100% my best Christmas ever. We got snow too and I honestly dont remember the last fine it snowed at Christmas! Zack didnt have a clue what was going on but he still got spoiled by our relatives. We got him a jumperoo (well he got his sisters hand me down jumperoo lol) and I thought he would be too little for it but he actually loved it! He cant bounce in it yet but he just loves being up right and smiles the whole time hes in it. The reason our day was so good though is because my little Lucy doll is 3 now and this was the first year she really understood what was going on and the look on her face all day was absolutely priceless. I just felt so lucky all day to be surrounded by so much love and to have both of my beautiful, healthy children. Its a magical time &#128522; x


----------



## MrsKChicago

She's so big, Tess. She's wearing mostly 9 month clothes!

Christmas with the older kiddos is so fun, isn't it? Teddy really got it this year too, I loved it.


----------



## Savasanna

Chicago - We have that baby doll for Nora as well! She loves to love on her. 

I agree - life is difficult and stressful and I do miss regularly getting a full night's sleep.. but this little family of mine is turning out to be more than I ever could've dreamed of. I can't even begin to express how excited I am to watch these kids grow up.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Savasanna, I couldn't resist it! It's a tiny version of the doll we got Teddy when I was pregnant so now they have matching babies. So far all she's done is try to latch on to its ear :haha:


----------



## Savasanna

Heres my Christmas peanut <3 <3 <3
https://i64.tinypic.com/122dhli.jpg


----------



## MrsKChicago

She's so cute!


----------



## Babybump2017

Tess I&#8217;m so pleased everything turned out to be fine! I can&#8217;t imagine how scary that must be. 

Ash- sorry about the bfn&#8217;s! They say the first 6 months after giving birth is your most fertile time so hopefully you catch it soon! 

Sounds like everyone had a great Christmas. :)
Layla had her very first laugh on Christmas Day, the proper hearty chuckle and continuously done it for about 5 minutes! Day = made!! 
She had her jumperoo, lots of clothes, books, singing toys and a crushed velvet top toy box with her name on (I guess the top is nice material so it can act as a seat as she gets older!)


----------



## AshNAmber

Thanks ladies. Savasanna your little girl is a cutie pie. 

Baby boy is starting to be so vocal with all he ohhhb and ahhh. He just melts my heart. He had a big belly laugh New Years Day. His Paw paw (my dad) was dancing for him and making silly sounds while his granny held him and he just started laughing. It made everyone's day. 

Matts been sick the last few days and we are supposed to go to the Katy Perry Concert tomorrow night and this weekend is the big weekend for BD so I hope he feels up to it. 

Baby bump that's what I heard too so I'm hoping we get it in. I almost want to stop doing the shettlers method but I really really want a girl lol.


----------



## Savasanna

I've heard about that method as well, but at the same time I became pregnant from a trigger shot (so inseminated RIGHT at ovulation) by frozen sperm, which is said to only have a life span of like 12 hours or something. So by that theory, I should have had a boy, but I didn't. Sometimes you just get what you get.


----------



## Savasanna

AshNAmber said:


> Savasanna your little girl is a cutie pie.

And thanks! I like her ;) <3


----------



## MrsKChicago

We took exactly the same approach (every other day the week leading up to ovulation and always the day of) with both kids and got one of each. I don't know that something like Shettles really makes a big difference, but it doesn't hurt anything beyond maybe making it take longer to conceive.


----------



## Tess08

So who has started weaning their babies on to some solids? Im thinking of starting Zack in the next 2/3 weeks because I think hes ready. Cant believe we are at that stage already! 

Prob a strange question but do any of you have really sore arms lol? The tops of my arms have been so painful recently! I think its with Zack getting heavier and me constantly picking up the car seat and his changing bag then my daughter wanting carried too etc. Its a real pain lol x


----------



## Savasanna

We've offered Chloe purees a handful of times, the first being on 12/31. She loves them! We don't do it everyday, but if I think about it while I'm feeding Nora I'll offer something to her as well.


----------



## MrsKChicago

We're holding off on solids, we'll do Babyled Weaning again since we loved it with Teddy. I'm looking forward to it, though! 

I never carry the car seat if I can help it. Val is so big, even with one of the lightest seats on the market it's too much. I think she's about the same age I started leaving it in the car with Teddy, too. I'd just switch her but I want the option of using the car seat cover when I make DH carry her ;). As soon as the weather improves she'll probably get a convertible. She finally fits in my really supportive baby carrier and I'm so happy. I love ring slings for quick ups but they're hard on my back with a big baby and hard to chase toddlers in.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, and she's properly laughing now! We've had a few little giggles but last night we got some big baby laughs when I was giving her a little wipe bath and it tickled. Teddy was so excited, he wants her to laugh all day now.


----------



## Savasanna

Aww - Chicago, that's so sweet! Chloe has literally been smiling since she was born, but we're also just starting to get some little laughs. With my older, she didn't properly laugh until she was much older, like closer to 1 almost. I forget that babies can give those belly laughs so young! 

Before Chloe was born, we had this grand plan to use the bucket seat for as little of a time as humanly possible. We sort of hate our bucket seat. We've used it for years with so many babies, I think it's partially symbolic but we're so looking forward to being done with it. So we had planned to use it with Chloe for maybe 4 months and then switch her to a convertible (which also works as an infant seat). But then Chloe went ahead and turned into a FANTASTIC car seat sleeper. You strap her in and she's asleep by the time you put the car in reverse. I'm nervous that she won't sleep as well in the convertible car seat and I'll lose my good car sleeper. Also, it's somewhat convenient because my older is finally in a place where we can take her out to restaurants (long story - but she couldn't hang for a long long time). It's super easy because Chloe will fall asleep on the way to the restaurant, and then stay asleep in her car seat through 95% of our meals. Selfishly, I don't want to switch seats because then I'll have to wake her when we get to our destination. 

So.. I'm not sure where that leaves us. Chloe is also teeny so she could stay in the bucket seat for a while still. Maybe we'll keep using it until she can property sit up on her own (ie - can be put in a high chair?). I'm not sure. 

Kids, man. Going and ruining your perfectly thought out plans by being individuals. What's up with that? ;)


----------



## gingmg

I'm waiting to start solids until I see signs that his gut has closed- sitting up properly unassisted. Im going to do BLW too so that can be a later start anyway. It will be fun though when we do eventually start, he's already staring our food down!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ugh. Val just out of nowhere forgot how to sleep for a few nights. I had to just keep her in bed with me eventually, which means very little sleep for me. She slept well again last night so I hope we're past whatever was bugging her. Maybe we hit the 4 month regression early but 3 nights seems short for that. Or maybe a growth spurt or Leap 4 decided to hit by birth date instead of due date. Guess I'll never really know but I hope my good sleeper is back because I'm freaking exhausted and I did my time with her brother ;)


----------



## Tess08

MrsKChicago said:


> Ugh. Val just out of nowhere forgot how to sleep for a few nights. I had to just keep her in bed with me eventually, which means very little sleep for me. She slept well again last night so I hope we're past whatever was bugging her. Maybe we hit the 4 month regression early but 3 nights seems short for that. Or maybe a growth spurt or Leap 4 decided to hit by birth date instead of due date. Guess I'll never really know but I hope my good sleeper is back because I'm freaking exhausted and I did my time with her brother ;)

Oh my! Hopefully it was just a very short phase and you are past it now. I have had the exact same thing with Zack the past 2 nights! Hes going down at his usual time of 8pm and then at 3/3.30am he is waking up moaning and will only dose off for 20 minutes at a time before being up and ready for the day by 6am. Its a real shock to my system as Im used to him sleeping for 12 hours! Val getting over it so quickly gives me hope so fingers crossed he is just going through a very short phase of it too x


----------



## gingmg

So sorry for the sleep troubles! Us too! My baby has been sleeping awful since last Thursday. He was sick so we were up for fevers, baths, coughing, etc.. he seems to be better now and I finally got two three hour stretches last night! My wife had the flu so couldn't help, she was straight up in bed for days. Thankfully, the boys and I just had bad colds. I pounded the vitamin C and elderberry like crazy. I wasn't going down without a fight, and it worked!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad I'm not alone but not glad you guys are suffering too. She slept again last night so hopefully she's back to normal now. My poor boobs, though. I pumped a full bottle in 5 minutes this morning after feeding her.


----------



## Impatient27

We are heading into week 3 of horrible sleep :-( the little guy was up every 2 hours last night, and Im at my wits end. Cry it out may be in our future.


----------



## Tess08

Zack is still sleeping terribly. Every 2 hours hes waking but not for a feed, he just needs soothed back to sleep. I would actually prefer if he was waking for a feed coz that might be easier to settle him but hes not had a night feed since he was 6 weeks old so I dont want to go backwards! 

Ive been reading this morning about the 4 month sleep regression and it sounds exactly like what we are going through. It is telling me to get rid of his dummy, stop rocking him to sleep, always put him in his crib to sleep etc. Sounds like were in for a tough few weeks &#128584; x


----------



## Tess08

Zack is still sleeping terribly. Every 2 hours hes waking but not for a feed, he just needs soothed back to sleep. I would actually prefer if he was waking for a feed coz that might be easier to settle him but hes not had a night feed since he was 6 weeks old so I dont want to go backwards! 

Ive been reading this morning about the 4 month sleep regression and it sounds exactly like what we are going through. It is telling me to get rid of his dummy, stop rocking him to sleep, always put him in his crib to sleep etc. Sounds like were in for a tough few weeks &#128584; x


----------



## MrsKChicago

That sounds rough! V had a few wakes last night after having done better for a few days, I hope it isn't a new pattern. We were up too late again so I'm thinking she's really sensitive to that. My poor boobs don't know what to think. I figure it's a hard time for them and try to keep things as normal as possible as far as sleep routine.


----------



## Tess08

So how we all getting in with sleeping? Zack waking through the night is just about sending me loopy and its only been about a week and a half lol &#128584; the most annoying thing is hes not even waking up for any reason other than to moan! When I make him up a bottle he only takes like an oz then goes back to sleep as he doesnt really want it. It only takes me 10 seconds to settle him by putting his dummy in but Im doing that about 10 times a night and I struggle to get back to sleep quickly. Ive ordered an Ollie the owl sleep aid today as Ive read good reviews and I dont know what else to do. Anyone tried it? X


----------



## Impatient27

We resorted to cry it out starting last Friday night. It was hard, but oh my lord, has it paid off! Our little man is consistently sleeping 6-7 hour chunks now! This was from 1-2 hours all night just a week ago. If you can handle a few nights of stress, it may very well pay off for you guys and Zack too. Plus, our baby is happier now - when he naps and sleeps better, hes more smiley and engaged during the day. Its been wonderful!


----------



## Savasanna

I'm pretty lucky in that Chloe is actually a great sleeper. I feel like we were due, though, as our older is and always has had a rough time with sleeping. She's JUST starting to sleep through now and she's 15 months old. (and by "sleep through" I mean until 5am)

Chloe usually wakes once a night. I give her a bottle and she goes back to sleep. Obviously this isn't every night, but it's often enough that I would call it her norm. It's so crazy how different kids are. It's so good to remember that next time someone offers you advice. Just because something worked for your kid does not mean it will work for mine. Heck, just because something worked for one of my kids doesn't mean it will work for the other! 

We did CIO with Nora as well. It definitely helped, especially with going to sleep, but it never really had much of an impact on the middle of the night wake ups. :/


----------



## MrsKChicago

Val is still mixed up. She was a champion sleeper but now she's waking up a few times a night for milk. She goes right back to sleep at least. She's outgrowing the bassinet quickly and I need to figure out whether to put the Pack N Play or crib in the master or try to get both these little monkeys in the nursery instead of my room. I'm hoping Val will get back to sleeping through once she has more space and a little more control over what she's doing in her sleep, but after Teddy I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Tess08

How exactly have you done the crying it out method? How long do you let him cry before going to him? And when you do eventually go to him, how do you soothe him? My only problem with that is that my husband works really long shifts and is up early in the morning so I jump to soothe Zack as soon as he cries as I dont want him waking my husband. But hey, a few sleepy days for him for more sleep at night will be worth it I suppose. Its so frustrating because he is still going to sleep on his own no problem but keeping him sleeping is becoming a nightmare and hes waking more and more frequently during the night just looking for his dummy. Everything I read only tells me to drop the dummy but it also tells me not to pick him up so I really dont know what else I would do to calm him down when hes crying,m. Just look at him n hope he gets the message lol &#128533;?

Oh Chicago hopefully Val settles more quickly than your first! Have you tried anything else when she wakes to try and calm her down or is she always just looking for milk? I kind of wish Zack was waking for milk because then it would be easier to get him back to sleep but it seems like hes literally just waking for no reason... x


----------



## Impatient27

We talked to our pediatrician, and based on Q&#8217;s age and weight, she said that he should be able to go 6 hours without eating. So we scaled that back and decided to not get him (or go into his room, or talk to him... nothing) until at least 4 hours had gone by. The doc recommended cold turkey, which is where you don&#8217;t go into the room at all until the designated time. Then, when he woke up around that time, I quietly changed his diaper, fed him, burped him, and put him back in his crib awake. Then we waited another 3 hours before feeding him again. In a week, he&#8217;s basically down to one feeding at 4am, then can sleep the rest of the night. It seems really mean, and it&#8217;s definitely not for everyone, but we were desperate, and it worked for us. I wish something less drastic would&#8217;ve worked, but we tried everything... now, though, we are soooo happy with our decision!


----------



## Tess08

Impatient27 said:


> We talked to our pediatrician, and based on Qs age and weight, she said that he should be able to go 6 hours without eating. So we scaled that back and decided to not get him (or go into his room, or talk to him... nothing) until at least 4 hours had gone by. The doc recommended cold turkey, which is where you dont go into the room at all until the designated time. Then, when he woke up around that time, I quietly changed his diaper, fed him, burped him, and put him back in his crib awake. Then we waited another 3 hours before feeding him again. In a week, hes basically down to one feeding at 4am, then can sleep the rest of the night. It seems really mean, and its definitely not for everyone, but we were desperate, and it worked for us. I wish something less drastic wouldve worked, but we tried everything... now, though, we are soooo happy with our decision!

I would be happy to give it a try but Im just not sure how to do it lol... so if he cries you dont go to him at all? I think Zack would end up making himself sick the way he screams &#128584; does he eventually just stop crying and go to sleep? How long would he usually cry for? See Zack doesnt take a night feed at all anymore so hes going down at 8pm and not looking for a feed until 7am so I think it would be a bit cruel of me to leave him that long lol... sorry for all the questions but Im really ready to try anything!! X


----------



## MrsKChicago

Tess, I mostly just pull out a boob so I can go back to sleep ;). I set up the pack N play yesterday because she's getting too big for the bassinet and she woke up after ninety minutes instead of at least going the usual four hours. She's napped in the mornings in the swing with a pacifier a couple times recently (she wouldn't take one before) so I may get some that are the right size and see if they help. It seems unlikely that she's suddenly starving four times a night after previously sleeping ten hours straight, but she is eating well when she wakes, not just sucking twice and passing out, and she's waking for milk even if I take her into my bed so it's not just loneliness.


----------



## Tess08

MrsKChicago said:


> Tess, I mostly just pull out a boob so I can go back to sleep ;). I set up the pack N play yesterday because she's getting too big for the bassinet and she woke up after ninety minutes instead of at least going the usual four hours. She's napped in the mornings in the swing with a pacifier a couple times recently (she wouldn't take one before) so I may get some that are the right size and see if they help. It seems unlikely that she's suddenly starving four times a night after previously sleeping ten hours straight, but she is eating well when she wakes, not just sucking twice and passing out, and she's waking for milk even if I take her into my bed so it's not just loneliness.

They r beautiful, frustrating little creatures arent they lol? X


----------



## Impatient27

Q only cried for 30 minutes max at a time before falling back to sleep. Ive heard some babies will cry for 3 hours though... depends on the babe! You could always try the longer and longer or fading techniques if Zack isnt hungry but is still crying - that way you still show him that you havent forgotten about him for that long, but youre slowly weaning him from your constant comforting. Both those methods have descriptions online if you look them up! They are supposed to take longer than cold turkey (2-3 nights), but may be more suited for Zacks temperament.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Tess08 said:


> They r beautiful, frustrating little creatures arent they lol? X

For real. I think I might start offering milk more often during the day and see if that helps, she's been spacing out feedings longer in the daytime so maybe she's making up for it overnight.


----------



## Tess08

Yeh that sounds like she might be Chicago! Fingers crossed that works for u. How often is she getting u up for feeds through the night? 

We have just had our second night of undistutbed sleep. Hallelujah! 8pm till 7.30am with him only waking once for his dummy. I can totally live with that lol x


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's awesome, Tess! I hope it sticks!

Valentine has been waking four or five times a night recently, I think. I haven't really been counting and it's not really consistent. Last night was her second night in the Pack N Play, though, and she did really well! She slept about six hours in the PNP and after nursing once she went right back to sleep until we got up a few hours later. Hopefully once she's adjusted she enjoys the extra room.


----------



## Tess08

MrsKChicago said:


> That's awesome, Tess! I hope it sticks!
> 
> Valentine has been waking four or five times a night recently, I think. I haven't really been counting and it's not really consistent. Last night was her second night in the Pack N Play, though, and she did really well! She slept about six hours in the PNP and after nursing once she went right back to sleep until we got up a few hours later. Hopefully once she's adjusted she enjoys the extra room.

Yeh fingers crossed it makes a difference! Little sleep with a baby is hard enough but also having toddler to run about after is exhausting lol x


----------



## Tess08

MrsKChicago said:


> That's awesome, Tess! I hope it sticks!
> 
> Valentine has been waking four or five times a night recently, I think. I haven't really been counting and it's not really consistent. Last night was her second night in the Pack N Play, though, and she did really well! She slept about six hours in the PNP and after nursing once she went right back to sleep until we got up a few hours later. Hopefully once she's adjusted she enjoys the extra room.

Yeh fingers crossed it makes a difference! Little sleep with a baby is hard enough but also having toddler to run about after is exhausting lol x


----------



## Tess08

So after going from sleeping to not sleeping to sleeping... Zack is once again not sleeping &#128557; its only been 2 nights but its driving me crazy. Past 2 nights he has been awake for 2 hours in the night between roughly 3 and 5. He isnt awake for any particular reason. He doesnt want a feed because Ive tried giving him it n he just takes a little then pushes it away. He doesnt even cry that much but instead just does a constant little moaning noises its like he thinks its morning n it takes him 2 hours to decide to go back to sleep &#128557; dont know what to do with him x


----------



## MrsKChicago

My baby is 5 months old today! Where did the time go???

How are all the babies? Val is not quite rolling, not quite sitting, probably because she's so big - there's a lot of her to coordinate. :haha: She's such a happy girl, though, we have a lot of fun with her. We should be starting solids in about a month, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Savasanna

Chicago - when was your due date again. It cracks me up how much "older" Chloe is than V.. even though I think gestationally speaking they're pretty close. 

Chloe's not quite sitting too. I sort of think she's on the other side of the spectrum in that she's so long and lean that she can't hold herself up! She's getting close.. but not quite. Same with rolling - she can roll up onto her side, but hasn't mastered the down flop yet. haha

She's such a happy baby. It's bizarre how happy she is all the time. We offer her purees somewhat regularly now. Some days she'll eat half a bottle and others she wants absolutely nothing to do with them. A babe that knows what she wants!

She's had a bit of a cough since basically December that I would love to see go away, but other than that we've so far survived the winter sick season relatively unscathed. Fx we get through these next few months and then we can all open our doors and windows to get some fresh air in. These January - April months are the hardest for me.. I'm ready for May to roll in!


----------



## MrsKChicago

She was due September 5. I guess she just likes to take her time ;)

We're in the same exact rolling situation, she gets so close and just can't get the shoulders twisted.

I am SO ready for winter to be done! I'm not a germophobe at all, usually I'm the exact opposite, but this flu season has me worried. We have such cabin fever and poor Teddy really needs to get out and play. I think we're just going to have to gamble a little so I don't get eaten alive.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I took a photo of her next to a newborn sleeper. It's hard to believe this was ever too big for her.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1519242627698.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gingmg

I know crazy how time flies... just about five months here too. He rolled a few times last week but not since. Doesn&#8217;t seem all that interested in trying to move himself around. Funny how different they can be, my first was crawling at 5.5 months but that won&#8217;t happen for this one for quite a long time still. At this rate we won&#8217;t be starting solids for awhile, not sure he will be sitting up unaided by 6 months. We&#8217;ll see. Omg, I can&#8217;t even stand how much I love him. He&#8217;s so sweet, so happy. Laughs and smiles all the time. Polar opposite from my first. Don&#8217;t get me wrong, he&#8217;s a love bug too, just more demanding and not as easy going as this baby. Thank god though, because if I had another colicky baby on top of a spirited toddler I&#8217;d probably be pulling my hair out. Balancing the two is hard enough. 

We are away skiing now. Geesh, schleping all the equipment, carrying the baby and taking turns teaching our toddler to ski, is infinitely more challenging than any double black ive ever skied. But its fun and worth it and I&#8217;m glad we did it.


----------



## Tess08

So glad to hear the babies are doing good &#128522; awww Chicago shes gorgeous! She is a big girl eh haha! 

Zack is 5 months on the 29th and he has been sitting up unaided for 3 weeks now. He still has his wobbles but hes really good at it. No rolling yet though. Same with u ladies, gets onto his side then doesnt know what to do lol.

Oh that sounds fun ging! We have a family holiday in the sun coming up in May. Cant wait. See I have the opposite this time. My first was so easy going and independent whereas although Zack is a really happy baby, he is very clingy so he is only really happy if I am near by lol. He also doesnt like someone else holding him if I am in the room and he can see me. He will just look at me crying until I go and take him then he instantly stops. Its really demanding. We are still struggling with night time sleeping too which is hard! He is in his own room now because he outgrew his crib and his big cot doesnt fit in my room so last night I ran back and forward to his room about 8 times through the night to give him his dummy and eventually I had to give him a bottle. I try not to feed him if I can help it because sometimes I can settle him without it and I dont want him being reliant on it when he slept right through from 7-18 weeks without a night time bottle but sometimes I just have no option x


----------



## Savasanna

That's right - Chloe was due 9/3, but she got antsy and arrived August 15th. haha


----------



## Babybump2017

Hey ladies :) hope youre all well? Any more baby beans on the way?!
Forgotten to post for some time!!! 

Layla is just gone 6 months now and doing amazing! Shes such a happy little thing. Sitting up, eating basically everything (everything healthy anyway) just started little bits of finger food and trying to pull herself up on things already. 

Im in the process of trying to convince my partner for #2 as Ive always wanted them close in age but it isnt working so far :nope:

I also agree on wanting winter to be over I am soooo done with the cold! I cant wait for family days out in the sun. We also just bookend our summer holiday to the south of France for June so I cant wait for that either! Any other holidays booked?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds like things are going well! Good luck with talking your partner into another.

No sitting or solids here, she's not even rolling. But she's really proficient at farting, pterodactyl noises, and wooing random strangers.


----------



## Savasanna

We just had a big developmental leap in our house! (accompanied by the most difficult sleep regression to date.. but it was worth it for the leap)

Chloe started laughing last weekend (amazing), can roll from belly to back (not consistently, but she's done it enough times that I feel it's appropriate to say she can. And when you put her on her belly she's definitely concentrating/trying to figure out what it was that made her be able to do it last time. Babies working out problems --> adorable), and has made noticeable strides toward sitting up. She still can't fully sit up on her own, but she now can sit stronger, if that makes sense. I think we'll get the full sit up sometime in the next month or so.


----------



## Tess08

Hahaha Chicago I love it &#128514; 

Best of luck bump! Hope you can talk him into it soon. I always wanted a small age gap but due to booking our wedding wtf we ended up with a 3 year gap n to be honest it is fantastic. Lucy is such a massive help with her baby brother and she is so protective over him. I absolutely love watching her with him. No jealousy what so ever. 

Oh thats great Sav. Has Chloe gone back to sleeping all night now then? How long did it last? Im pulling my hair out with zacks sleeping habits. I never know what Im getting from 1 night to the next. 1 night he will sleep 12 hours solid, another night he will wake a couple of times a night with only a feed that will settle him and then another night he will wake up every hour looking for his dummy to settle him. Its driving me insane lol... 

Oh the snow storm here right now is crazy. Im in Scotland and literally everything has come to a stand still! Everything is closed and we havent been able to cross the door for 3 days now. Serious cabin fever setting in... x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hey ladies! How are all the babies? We finally made some progress ;). Val is sitting for short periods and sitting supported for long stretches, she finally rolled over a couple times on her half birthday, and she started sleeping again about a week and a half ago, and just coming into bed with me for an hour or two before Teddy wakes us up. She refused to sleep alone last night but I'm hoping it was a fluke. We started Babyled Weaning yesterday at dinner and after several minutes of suspicion and curiosity she finally tried a garlicky wax bean and loved it. She wasn't convinced on carrots, or maybe she just accidentally dropped them. She's getting so big, she's mostly in 12 and 18 month clothes depending on brand and she's so close to outgrowing her car seat.

Any new baby news? Is anybody mobile yet? I'm dreading crawling with Teddy's toys everywhere.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1521821116373.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 3









FB_IMG_1521821128109.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gingmg

Great update Chicago! Baby boy is sitting up unaided as well so we just started baby led weaning this week as well. He hasn&#8217;t tried to chew/swallow/or move any food around his mouth but he is having a blast licking and tasting everything. He thinks it&#8217;s hysterical! So fun! My first gagged a lot at the beginning which I&#8217;m not looking forward to, but this one seems more cautious and less eager so maybe it will go a bit smoother. Can&#8217;t believe he is 6 months old already! Time is flying!


----------



## Tess08

Lovely to hear from you ladies &#128522; sounds like the babies are all coming along a treat! Oh wow Chicago 12 and 18 month clothes?! She is a big girl huh haha! 

Zack is sitting up on his own no problem now and keeps rolling over but I keep missing it lol &#128584; Ill change his nappy then leave the room to get his bottle or something so I just leave him on the floor and when I come back hes on his tummy! He wont do it while Im watching him though he is a little pest lol. He is also on 3 meals a day now and loves his food so is starting to go off of his milk a bit. Im still trying my best to give him as much as I can though. He is sleeping soooo much better too thank god! He will wake once/twice a night sometimes just for his dummy so Im only up with him for like a minute which I dont mind at all as he goes straight back to sleep when I put his dummy in. 

No new baby news here but Im starting to feel really broody &#128584; my husband is 100% against the idea of a third baby but I just cant shake the feeling. I just really dont feel like Zack is my last baby. He cant be. Im not ready yet lol &#128584; x


----------



## Tess08

Well we are now back in the wonderful world of no sleep. Im totally demented with it &#128557; our of no where for the past week zack has been up through the night about 4/5 times looking for his dummy and Im also having to give him a bottle at around 3am because by that time hes got himself so worked up that nothing else will settle him. I really dont know what to do &#128557; Im back at work soon and I work 10 hour shifts so I know Im really going to struggle doing that if he is still getting up through the night! Please help me lol &#128584; x


----------



## Savasanna

Oh Tess.. sorry to hear you're struggling with this. The no sleep aspect is so so difficult. No real advice, as I'm sure you're doing everything you can. I have one good sleeper and one (used to be) bad sleeper. We're, knock on wood, finally getting to a place where our bad sleeper is sleeping through the night/only waking once for a quick pacifier more nights than not - but it took a long time for us to get there. After months of trying different and new strategies, my only real advice is to hang in there and he'll sleep eventually.


----------



## Babybump2017

Just a quick update - since I havent posted in a while! But it turns out that when I posted last I was already pregnant and we have not 1 but 2 on the way! Little twinnies, due in September again! We may actually make it to September this time. For someone who was told she would struggle to get pregnant due to polycystic ovaries, I feel truly grateful and still feel like Im in a dream Im about to wake from. I cant believe it, I know it will be the hardest challenge as one baby is hard at times but really I cant wait and my other half is equally as excited :happydance: (after the shock wore off when he almost fell off the chair) 

We find out genders at the end of April so Ill update! Hope everyones well xx


----------



## Babybump2017

Just another quick update :haha: 
My other halfs parents live across the country and so they came down today for a belated easter with us, as an easter gift theyve booked us a private early gender scan so looks like I can update earlier than the end of April! Exciting! Im going to call today at some point to see when they can fit us in :blue: :pink:


----------



## Tess08

Wow!!! Congrats guys &#128518; thats incredible! So delighted for you! And I think you may have just tipped my bloodiness over the edge haha. Ive really been wanting another but thinking another baby with Zack only like 1 and. Half will be really hard but if you can do it with a 1 year old and baby twins then Im sure I can cope haha! Im going to guess one of each for u &#128536; x


----------



## Babybump2017

Thanks Tess!! I managed to steal a last min cancellation so scan scan is tomorrow morning! Can not wait I definitely wont be sleeping tonight. 
Aw are you currently trying?! I think having a child in general is hard at times! If you can deal with one Im sure a second wont be too different! :baby: thing is Layla is an angel child so Im a fine one to talk! I bet Ill be blessed with two little devils now :haha:


----------



## Tess08

Babybump2017 said:


> Thanks Tess!! I managed to steal a last min cancellation so scan scan is tomorrow morning! Can not wait I definitely wont be sleeping tonight.
> Aw are you currently trying?! I think having a child in general is hard at times! If you can deal with one Im sure a second wont be too different! :baby: thing is Layla is an angel child so Im a fine one to talk! I bet Ill be blessed with two little devils now :haha:

No were not trying. Hubby is quite happy with 2 but Im not lol. Ive been trying to talk him round and Ive got as far as him saying if it happens it happens but hes refusing to try so that is good enough for me haha. Yeh my daughter was an absolute angel child too and although Zack isnt hard, hes definitely harder than her. Hes just more clingy and wants my attention more than she ever did, probably because he needs to compete for it x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh my goodness! Congratulations times 2!! How exciting! I can't wait to find out the sexes!


----------



## Tess08

Good luck today bump! What time is your scan? Do you have any sort of preference &#128153;&#128149;? X


----------



## Babybump2017

Thank you! My scan was at 9:30 

:pink: :pink: 2 girls!!!! 

It took the lady about 45 minutes bless her!! One baby was super easy and we found out within about a minute that one is definitely a girl and then had to do endless star jumps and drink juice to try and shift the other one whos proving lazy already :haha: before we found out theyre 2 girls! My dream was always to have a daughter so I feel on cloud 9 right now. I cant grasp the fact Im going to have 3 daughters by the end of this year! Its handy as I have all of Laylas clothes from newborn onwards that I can re use, same with toys etc! I cant imagine the sort of time we are going to have choosing names as it took us long enough finding one the first time around now we have the same problem x 2 :haha: 

Someone else from this thread needs to be in my boat soon surely?! I need a buddy from this thread to moan about symptoms with :haha: :baby:


----------



## Savasanna

Wow! Congrats Bump! That's huge news!!

My babes are 10 months apart and I will say that while the small age gap is definitely a challenge (particularly in the very beginning), I think it's going to be so much fun when they're a little older. They're already starting to interact/"play" with one another and it's the most heartwarming things. Sibling photos can be a challenge though! 

Time to start picking some names!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Exciting!!! That's lucky that you won't have to buy as much. All our big stuff was gender neutral but I ended up buying Val a lot of clothes because I didn't want to have her in Teddy's boyish stuff every day.


----------



## Babybump2017

Thanks guys :) so excited! Haha yes savasanna, names will be tricky although one will definitely be Scarlett as that was the close 2nd we had for Layla :)


----------



## Savasanna

I have zero interest in a third baby - however, in my head my hypothetical third baby would be named Margot. haha


----------



## MrsKChicago

I love Margot! Baby names are so fun when I'm not trying to name an actual baby (no compromises necessary for imaginary babies). But DH vetoed Helena as Val's middle name and I think Ramona suits her much better, so I guess sometimes compromise is better.

We're dealing with Val's first sickness here. The worst milestone :(. I don't know what's up, she was just really sad and tired yesterday and hot overnight. She's not 100% today but she's improved a lot. We went to a birthday party on Friday at an indoor play place so I guess she picked it up there. My mom took Teddy today because he's having a hard time with V taking so much of my attention and it's DH's long day at work. Hopefully she keeps him for awhile!


----------



## Savasanna

Aw poor Val! I hope she's feeling better soon! :( It's so hard (and scary) to see the littles sick. Chloe had a double ear infection a few weeks ago and it was tough. Big hugs.

I actually don't completely adore Chloe's middle name, but Nora has my middle name so I gave SJ full decision power for Chloe. She picked Mara as a nod to her sister and I think that's sweet. 

Margot was one of my top runners through the whole pregnancy but SJ vetoed it. She didn't dislike it, but didn't love it enough for it to be THE name. But.. she can't veto a hypothetical baby so Margot it is! haha. I just think Nora, Chloe and Margot sound like adorable sister names.


----------



## Babybump2017

Aw I hope Val is better soon! Must be the absolute worst. We (touch wood) haven&#8217;t dealt with any bugs or anything yet. The only disruption we&#8217;ve had so far have been teething troubles as she has 3 now, but for now they seem to be leaving her alone for however long. Places packed with kiddies is always a recipe for disaster when it comes to lurgy isn&#8217;t it! Airplanes are also meant to be one of the worst for germs :sick:


----------



## MrsKChicago

She's feeling much better now, thankfully! We've only flown once with Teddy but he did end up a little sick on that trip. Thankfully they're both really healthy overall.


----------



## Tess08

Congrats bump! You are so lucky you dont need to spend much on clothes etc. I had to get everything from scratch with Zack as everything I had before was pink pink pink &#128584; 

Oh Chicago poor Val! Im glad to hear she is getting better though &#128149; 

We actually have our first family holiday coming up next month and Im actually dreading it lol. Going on a 5 hour flight as my sister in law is getting married abroad so we have no choice but to go. I am absolutely dreading the flight with a 3 and an 8 month old &#128584; x


----------



## Babybump2017

Glad shes a little better :) 

Thanks Tess! Aw thats the same as me actually. My best friend is getting married abroad in August in Cannes! So definitely wont be able to make it put it that way :haha: I was meant to be bridesmaid and Layla flower girl so Im a little gutted but lets face it Im not gonna walk down the aisle on the beach like some sort of whale thats been washed up out of the water hahaha. Theyll be other times Im sure


----------



## gingmg

Congrats babybump! Twins! So exciting!!!


----------



## Tess08

So Ive finally talked hubby into NTNP starting now! &#128515; so Im officially off my pill as of today so we will just go with the flow and see what happens. If its meant to be then it will happen x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck Tess!

I think Valentine might have an egg allergy. We gave her an egg for dinner last week and she woke up a few hours later vomiting everywhere. I really hope it was a fluke but I think we're avoiding eggs until we see her doctor. Ugh.


----------



## gingmg

I&#8217;m sorry Mrs K. I&#8217;ll keep my fingers crossed it was a coincidence.


----------



## Tess08

Uh oh! Thats not good! I really hope its just been a coincidence as it would be a shame for her to miss out on the delight of eggs lol! X


----------



## Babybump2017

I hope everyones well!
I cant believe Im almost 6 months into this pregnancy, this one has FLOWN by so far. I feel unbelievably tired and the size and weight of my bump is starting to prove quite a challenge with a baby whos on the move. Layla is almost walking too, boy am I going to have my hands full! 

We have chosen our girls names also: 

Esmae Grace (Grace being after OHs grandmother) 

& Alexia Florence (Florence is a family name) 

Now for the next 3 and a bit months to get through! 

Do we have any other :bfp: 
s ?


----------



## Savasanna

Wow! I can't believe you're 6 months pregnant with twins right now!! 

I was actually just saying that Chloe is almost the age Nora was when Chloe was born. I can't imagine adding another newborn into the mix right now! No lie - it's going to be insanity for a while. Buckle up, girl!

That said, now that we're on the other side of the infant age and starting to gain some independence, it's been absolutely worth it. I love that my girls are so close in age. It's going to be amazing as they grow together. The only thing I don't like is that, because of their birth dates, they're slated to be in the same grade. I really want to give them their own space for that. So as long as we feel like Nora is ready I think I'm going to try to petition the schools to let us put her in the year before. She misses the cut-off date by literally 4 days. 

Beautiful names! Is Esmae pronounced Ez-may?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Wow, sounds like things are going great! I love the names! Three kids under one sounds terrifying, though :haha:

What's everyone up to? Valentine is a busy bee. She's not crawling but that doesn't stop her. She's such a fun little baby, she's always in a good mood. She's been mostly sleeping through and in her own bed again since early May, which has been great.


----------



## Savasanna

I can't imagine - two kinds under one was a trip! But time flies so quickly and before you know it you'll be in a routine. Life tends to move forward like that, haha. 

Chicago! I'm kind of glad to hear that V isn't crawling yet. Chloe is so so close - but she hasn't quite figured it out. Just recently she did work out how to push backwards and scoot around, though. So I suppose she's technically mobile.. just can't move forward. haha. Anyway, 9.5 months old now so all the charts say she should be crawling now.. but as we've discussed before she and V are, gestationally speaking, the same age - so it's good to hear she's on track with other babies and not "behind". 

(yes I know that babies develop at their own pace but it's hard not to compare sometimes!) 

Anyway, the babies are doing great. Chloe is the happiest baby you ever did meet and I FINALLY caught a glimpse of a top tooth getting ready to poke through so that's exciting. Nora is 19 months now and is starting to turn into a full on toddler. re: I want milk. Can I have some milk, please. Cue huge meltdown when I offer her some milk. I mean, what was I thinking?? 

She's fun and sweet and thoughtful as well. Just toddlers, man; such big emotions! We're in the home stretch of her adoption though which is amazing. There's a possibility it could even be this month!


----------



## Babybump2017

Layla will be 13 months when the twins arrive, but yes I have no doubt itll be extremely hectic and id have probably gone insane by Christmas :haha: no all jokes aside. Ive alwahs wanted a big family (4 children) and I dont mind them close together at all. I like the fact that playing together will be more fun if theyre similar ages, things like being in the same schools, and obviously the whole re using baby clothes is handy too! 

Everyone sounds like theyre having a fun time. Yes sava its pronounced ezmay. Apparently the spelling Esme can be pronounced the same way if you add é to the end? So Esmé=Esmae.. however if I see Esmé I automatically think ez-mee so we went with Esmae to avoid confusion hopefully :haha:


----------



## Savasanna

I brain goes Esme = "Ez-me", too. I think the way you're spelling it will lead people to the pronunciation you're looking for. 

Here's a fun game - Now that we all know our babies, what other names do you think could've fit them? Chloe's other front runner was Callie, and I'm SO glad we didn't go with Callie. Still love the name but it's not her. A name we considered but honestly didn't spend all too much time on was Hannah, and I think she definitely could've been a Hannah. It would be so much easier to name babies after you know them a bit!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I bet having them so close will be great when they're old enough to play together. I know Teddy wishes Val could do more with him.

I can't imagine a different name for Valentine. She's just always been Valentine, there were so other contenders. I think we made a good call on her middle name, though. She's not the delicate flower that Helena or Cecilia would fit, she's definitely more of a Ramona.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Val is saying mama! Teddy's first word was kitty and he took forever to say mama, so this is really exciting! I've been watching for about a week and it seems like she really means it and isn't just babbling. She's getting good at army crawling but can't lift herself up yet for a regular crawl. She's good at supported standing but she still hasn't figured out sitting herself up without help or pulling up to standing.

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## Tess08

MrsKChicago said:


> Val is saying mama! Teddy's first word was kitty and he took forever to say mama, so this is really exciting! I've been watching for about a week and it seems like she really means it and isn't just babbling. She's getting good at army crawling but can't lift herself up yet for a regular crawl. She's good at supported standing but she still hasn't figured out sitting herself up without help or pulling up to standing.
> 
> How's everybody else doing?

Wow thats fab shes speaking! Go Val! Is she still big for her age? 

Omg I cant beloeve you are just about to have twins lol! Best of luck. I defo couldnt have another right now. Zack is such a mummys boy its ridiculous. I can hardly even put him down without him just following me about the house crying until I pick him up again. He really wouldnt cope well with having to share me with another baby so weve put NTNP on hold for now. Im actually a bit worried that hubby has been put off the isea of another baby completely because Zack has been quite a difficult baby.

Zack has started saying mum mum mum but its only when hes upset so either hes calling out for me when hes said or its just babbling and its a coincidence that it sounds like mum. He is super fast at crawling and he is walking around all the furniture constantly. Hes let go a few times and can balance himself but only for a couple of seconds and then he goes back down to crawling. I think hell be walking in the next month or so. I cant believe how quickly theyve all grown up! 

I also went back to work last month and both me and Zack are finding it hard getting used to it. Bills need to be paid though so I suppose well both just need to learn to live with it! X


----------



## MrsKChicago

She's not saying mama much anymore so maybe it was just babbling, but I'm telling myself it was real ;). She's still a big girl, wearing 18m now, and most of it is torso so she's top heavy. 

She's pulling up now and gets really mad if she's not standing. She's not stable enough to stand without holding on and hasn't quite figured out cruising but I think we'll get there soon. Teddy's toys are really motivating. She also has about 1/4 of a tooth! She's a few months ahead of when Teddy got teeth and I figured she'd get them late too but I guess not.

It sounds like Zack is doing great! Almost walking, eek!


----------



## Tess08

MrsKChicago said:


> She's not saying mama much anymore so maybe it was just babbling, but I'm telling myself it was real ;). She's still a big girl, wearing 18m now, and most of it is torso so she's top heavy.
> 
> She's pulling up now and gets really mad if she's not standing. She's not stable enough to stand without holding on and hasn't quite figured out cruising but I think we'll get there soon. Teddy's toys are really motivating. She also has about 1/4 of a tooth! She's a few months ahead of when Teddy got teeth and I figured she'd get them late too but I guess not.
> 
> It sounds like Zack is doing great! Almost walking, eek!

18 month clothes?! Wow haha! Zack has only just gone into 9-12 months clothes. I think hes just pretty much average size for his age. Lucy was always the same. 

Oh my is that her first tooth coming in?! Zack has 6 already lol! Crazy how things can vary from baby to baby. How is she coping with the pain of teething? 

Zack officially took his first couple of steps yesterday!!! 9 months and 1 week old. I keep saying to my husband no wonder I am forever broody, my babies dont like to stay babies for long at all haha! Lucy was 8 months old when she started walking but I know thats really early so I was expecting Zack to maybe be nearer the year mark as everyone keeps telling me boy are so much slower at learning things than girls but he really hasnt been far behind her at all with everything. 

Ive been feeling reeeeeeeeeally broody the past few weeks! Need to try and suppress it though as we have so much coming up in the next year so right now really isnt the time for another but I know for definite that Im not finished yet x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Walking?! Oh boy... Val's just started cruising since I last commented and I can't leave her anywhere now. I'm scared of walking, our house is just full of 3 year old toys. 

This is her first tooth, it's about 1/4 of the way through I think, but if I try to look she hides it under her tongue. The second isn't breaking through yet as far as I can tell. She hasn't been too miserable with it but her night sleep has sucked lately. Could be teeth, could be Leap 7, could be the 9 month sleep regression, who knows?


----------



## Babybump2017

Hey ladies hope youre all well! So good to hear of all our September 17 babies almost walking its crazy isnt it?! Layla is walking and is absolutely everywhere!!! She has a mouth full of 8 pearly whites too. I have just 45 days left until my c section - Im so nervous. Im more nervous about having a section then having twins if Im honest but theres nothing I can do, they have to come out! Were totally ready now :) Im so shocked there havent been any further surprise :baby: in this thread actually. Im obviously the crazy one :nope: lol.

Chicago I cant believe Vals in 18m clothes thats crazy she must be a chunk bless her, big healthy babe. 

Sava I think Scarlett still suits Layla and that was a runner up but we also had Ava for a while when I was pregnant with Layla and she doesnt suit that what so ever. Weve changed our minds a million times with the twins. One is definitely still Esmae but we just cant settle on baby bs name :(

X


----------



## MrsKChicago

Well, I forgot to check ingredients yesterday and Valentine had another reaction to egg, so I think it's safe to say she has an allergy. We'll have to go through a bunch of red tape to get it diagnosed but I'm going to be much more vigilant about egg from now on.


----------



## Savasanna

Chicago - What kind of reaction do you notice? I've often wondered how I would know if one of my kiddos had an allergy


----------



## MrsKChicago

With Val it's vomiting a couple hours after she eats egg. Dr Google says it's probably a kind of allergy called FPIES, which acts a little differently from the food allergies you usually hear about. A severe reaction can lead to shock but it isn't anaphylactic. Typically you'd want to keep an eye out for breathing problems, rash, vomiting, failure to gain weight, or diarrhea for food allergies. And once they're talking, listen for any unusual complaints - Teddy says kiwi is spicy so we don't feed it to him (I'm similar with fresh pineapple, but I'm not sure if it's allergy or just the acid with either of us).


----------



## MrsKChicago

Latest shenanigans: 

Actually running cars back and forth on the floor when she plays with them! Her brother taught her that one.

High fiving!

Beelining out of the living room every time the gate is open.

Lightly leaning on things while standing instead of holding on.

Worming away and sitting up in bed and grinning when I'm trying to nurse her to sleep.

And apparently thinks she's a doggo.

What are all the other babies up to?
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1535129495422.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Babybump2017

Chicago Val is so pretty! 

Just a quick update :pink: :baby: baby girls were born September 8, and are amazing. Sofia Grace (5lb 4.5oz) and Georgia Lily (5lb 2oz). we saw them and name choices totally changed but were over the moon and Layla loves her little sisters. They are good babies so far, breastfeeding twins proved to be a challenge at first but as the days go on we are finding more of a routine and pattern as you do!

Do we have anymore walkers yet? Laylas absolutely everywhere! I feel as if my eyes are hanging right out of my head these days :haha:


----------



## Savasanna

Congrats and welcome, Sofia and Georgia! 3 under 2! You beat me! haha

Chloe just started confidently taking some steps and it's absolutely my favorite thing to watch. Every chance I can I stand her up to see if she'll do it. She definitely likes it, but also knows she can get places faster by crawling so that's still her main form of transportation. But she's getting better by the day. Two walkers!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ahh, so exciting! Congratulations! I hope you have good help, that has to be a lot of work!

Val has taken a few tentative steps but she's still cruising or crawling mostly. She's blowing kisses, though! It's so cute. I don't even know who taught her.


----------



## Tess08

Congrats on your twins baby bump! You certainly have your hands full haha! 

Hope everyone’s babies are doing well Zack has been walking for a few months now and is in at absolutely everything lol. He’s also starting to say words. His favourite is ‘mum’ and it’s my favourite too! 

So here’s a wee surprise... I’m pregnant!! after having really strange on/off bleeding for 2 weeks I don’t a test and couldn’t believe it was positive I’m on the pill and this was 100% not planned. I’m so shocked. Still trying to get my head around it... x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Wow, congratulations! Were you planning to have more down the road?

Valentine is finally really walking instead of just taking hesitant steps. She's a monkey just like her brother, she stood on a bin and climbed up onto the table the other day to conduct a one woman sticker raid. She sure keeps me on my toes. 

I'm still adjusting to this new forum so hopefully my photos work!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww, beautiful photos :)


----------



## Tess08

Oh wow Chicago she’s totally adorable! These second children certainly like to test us don’t they haha! 

Yeh I was planning 1 more down the line but not right now. My baby boy is still so attached to me and I’m worried how he will cope with another baby at the moment. My eldest will be absolutely delighted so I have no worries about her lol. 

I have been bleeding though, on and off for 2 weeks now and last Thursday I had an early scan. They said everything inside looks fine and they can’t see where the blood is coming from. I haven’t been worried about it because I think I’ve still been in shock a bit but today all of a sudden I feel really concerned. It hasn’t changed or anything so I don’t know why I’m worried all of a sudden. I hope it’s a sign I’m started to come to terms with it and my protective motherly instinct over this unexpected little bean is taking over... x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, I hope everything is ok! I totally get you on worrying about this being too soon, but don't forget he'll be almost 2 when the new baby is born!

If little girls are made of sugar and spice I'm pretty sure Valentine's spice is cayenne. She broke the faucet off Teddy's play kitchen yesterday!


----------



## Tess08

Thanks Chicago. I know he will be older than he is now and possibly a bit more independent. Just don’t want to steal his innocence away from him too soon although there’s nothing I can do about it now lol! I have another scan on 22nd to check on heartbeat so hopefully everything will be ok. 

Oh no way haha! Deliberately or was it an accident? She sounds like a little rascal lol x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hopefully he loves having a friend close to his age at home!

She was really yanking on it but I don't think she really has the comprehension to intentionally break things, you know? She's definitely a rascal, today she sulked at me because I won't let her touch the dog's eyeball.


----------

